# 1959 Impala Convertible



## RollinDeepSJ

I thought I'd let you see what I am having worked on here we go I bought this car from a body shop in peices a lot of the car was missing not to have found this out until the shop went under and I had to get the car out of that shop but now I have it at a good shop and will post up my progress as it get done let me know what you guys think.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

sorry need to go work on the pics they were to big so I had to resize guess I cut them in half oops :uh:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

I think I got it fixed here it is at the new shop since the old pictures don't work well here :0


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

there was road tar under this hood and it took them 20 hours to strip it


----------



## THE PETE-STA

Sup Bro, what color are u gonna paint it?


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

The next step is they are going to strip the belly get it ready for paint I am going with a Aspin green


----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## SW713

thats gonna be a nice car..


----------



## THE PETE-STA

your a lucky man to own a 59 rag :thumbsup: good luck with it and good choice of color too


----------



## Mr. Antiguo

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Feb 24 2005, 04:02 PM
> *there was road tar under this hood and it took them 20 hours to strip it
> [snapback]2771925[/snapback]​*


You must have paid some good money to have all that work done?


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Pete6960_@Feb 24 2005, 02:02 PM
> *Sup Bro, what color are u gonna paint it?
> [snapback]2771927[/snapback]​*


I am doing it aspin green with a white two tone paint job chrome and gold undercarriage going to be painting the belly and frame same color as the car


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Feb 24 2005, 02:09 PM
> *You must have  paid some good money to have all that work done?
> [snapback]2771971[/snapback]​*


5 days of work and I already into it $5,300


----------



## Momo64

Nice ride homie!!!!!!!


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

here the fenders after the have been primed and blocked


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Harry from San Jose Highlites has my frame and he is strapping it getting it smooth and ready for paint and graphics adding four showtime pumps and either 6 or 8 battery's


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Thanks guys :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Here is my seat I had to have it sent out and shorten it came out of a hardtop got a power front seat and looking for some power windows and power vents at a good price


----------



## Mr. Antiguo

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Feb 24 2005, 04:40 PM
> *Here is my seat I had to have it sent out and shorten it came out of a hardtop got a power front seat and looking for some power windows and power vents at a good price
> [snapback]2772137[/snapback]​*


Nice seat..... :biggrin:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Feb 24 2005, 04:40 PM
> *Here is my seat I had to have it sent out and shorten it came out of a hardtop got a power front seat and looking for some power windows and power vents at a good price
> [snapback]2772137[/snapback]​*


You and every one else!


----------



## jmonte

is that you, ray? nice progress. when is it due?


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by jmonte_@Feb 24 2005, 04:41 PM
> *is that you, ray? nice progress. when is it due? good news man, i finally got mine too.
> [snapback]2772691[/snapback]​*


Yes it's mine, trying to have it done for Hot August Nights in Reno, NV...post up a pic of yours or you can send it to me cool shit man congratulations


----------



## rollindeep408

its about fuckin timw you got this up and where are all the pics r u holding out i know there is more than that :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 24 2005, 07:06 PM
> *its about fuckin timw you got this up and where are all the pics r u holding out i know there is more than that :biggrin:
> [snapback]2773371[/snapback]​*


More to come tomorrow got to take some more pictures :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

LOOK LIKE ITS COMING RIGHT ALONG RAY ...................KEEP UP POSTED ...............
BTW WHOS DOING YOUR WORK?


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 24 2005, 11:18 PM
> *LOOK LIKE ITS COMING RIGHT ALONG RAY ...................KEEP UP POSTED ...............
> BTW WHOS DOING YOUR WORK?
> [snapback]2774411[/snapback]​*


Dave at D-Rods Street Rods on San Jose Ave he doing it up right


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Feb 24 2005, 11:21 PM
> *Dave at D-Rods Street Rods on San Jose Ave he doing it up right
> [snapback]2774421[/snapback]​*


I KNOW DAVE PERSONALLY .HE WORKS ON ALOT OF MY CUSTOMERS CARS 
THAT MUTHA-FUCKER IS HELLA EXPENSIVE IF YOU WANT IT RIGHT.HE DOES SOME GREAT WORK BUT I HAVE SEEN SOME SHORT CUT WORK DONE BY MR RODRIGUEZ TOO .JUST PAY HIM WELL AND JUST KEEP CHECKING UP ON HIM AND EVERYTHING WILL BE FINE .NOT TRYING TO SCARE YOU BUT I AM LETTING YOU KNOW .


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 24 2005, 11:24 PM
> *I KNOW DAVE PERSONALLY .HE WORKS ON ALOT OF MY CUSTOMERS CARS
> THAT MUTHA-FUCKER IS  HELLA EXPENSIVE IF YOU WANT IT RIGHT.HE DOES SOME GREAT  WORK BUT I HAVE SEEN SOME SHORT CUT WORK DONE BY MR RODRIGUEZ TOO .JUST PAY HIM WELL AND  JUST KEEP CHECKING UP ON HIM AND EVERYTHING WILL BE FINE .NOT TRYING TO SCARE YOU BUT I AM LETTING YOU KNOW .
> [snapback]2774428[/snapback]​*


I will do that thanks I will need wheels soon so I'll hit you up when I'm ready


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Feb 24 2005, 11:27 PM
> *I will do that thanks I will need wheels soon so I'll hit you up when I'm ready
> [snapback]2774438[/snapback]​*


KOOL MAN I WASNT TRYING TO SCARE YOU RAY BUT HE DID SOME SHODDY WORK ON MY BOSSES OLD CAMARO (NOT SURE WHAT HAPPENED THERE? )
AND HE ALSO DID SOME "NOT SO GOOD" RUST REPAIR ON A CUSTOMER OF MINES 1968 FIREBIRD DROP TOP. BUT I HAVE TO SAY HIS PAINT WORK AND OVERALL BODY WORK IS A+++++++++++. I WISH I COULD AFFORD ONE OF HIS PAINT JOBS .HE WANTED LIKE 10K TO DO THE MONTE AND I GOT IT DONE AT MICHEAL AND COMPANY NEXT TO MY WORK FOR 6200.00.


----------



## D-Cheeze

AND BTW WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO WANT FOR WHEELS?


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

I am going to be running discs so I think I might have to go 14's but I would like to run 13's with green and white spokes gold nipples and chrome ko green dish that's what I was thinking of doing


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Feb 24 2005, 11:37 PM
> *I am going to be running disks so I think I might have to go 14's but I would like to run 13's with green and white spokes gold nipples and chrome ko green dish that's what I was thinking of doing
> [snapback]2774457[/snapback]​*


13'S REVESRE WILL WORK DID A DISC BRAKE CONVERSION ON A 60 ABOUT 6 MONTHS AGO AND IT ONLY TOOK 1/4 SPACER TO GET THEM TO CLEAR .
LET ME KNOW ON THE CONVERSION TO I WILL HOOK IT UP FOR YOU 
WE GET FROM STAINLESS STEEL BRAKES AND MASTER POWER BRAKES


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 24 2005, 11:40 PM
> *13'S REVESRE WILL WORK DID A DISC BRAKE CONVERSION ON A 60 ABOUT 6 MONTHS AGO AND IT ONLY TOOK 1/4 SPACER TO GET THEM TO CLEAR .
> LET ME KNOW ON THE CONVERSION TO I WILL HOOK IT UP FOR YOU
> WE GET FROM STAINLESS STEEL BRAKES AND MASTER POWER BRAKES
> [snapback]2774463[/snapback]​*


Are you working tomorrow I'll come by and price some stuff out


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Feb 24 2005, 11:43 PM
> *Are you working tomorrow I'll come by and price some stuff out
> [snapback]2774476[/snapback]​*


NAH ACTUALLY I PROLLY WON'T BE BACK TILL TUESDAY .....GOT A DOCTORS NOTE FOR THE NEXT 2 DAY OFF .I GOT BRONKITEUS (NOT SURE ON THE SPELLING ). I HAVE BEEN OFF WORK FOR A FEW DAYS ALREADY . I BEEN SLEEPING ALL DAY AND UP ALL NIGHT BORED AS FUCK . TODAY WAS THE FIRST DAY I FELT LIKE EVEN BEING ON THE COMPUTER .


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

cool I'll catch you when you get back just let me know


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE




----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 25 2005, 01:24 AM
> *I KNOW DAVE PERSONALLY .HE WORKS ON ALOT OF MY CUSTOMERS CARS
> THAT MUTHA-FUCKER IS  HELLA EXPENSIVE IF YOU WANT IT RIGHT.HE DOES SOME GREAT  WORK BUT I HAVE SEEN SOME SHORT CUT WORK DONE BY MR RODRIGUEZ TOO .JUST PAY HIM WELL AND  JUST KEEP CHECKING UP ON HIM AND EVERYTHING WILL BE FINE .NOT TRYING TO SCARE YOU BUT I AM LETTING YOU KNOW .
> [snapback]2774428[/snapback]​*



i do ALOT!!!! of side work for fave and he is the kinda guy you get what you pay for type of thing people who pay him good and are not assholes toward him or talk shit about how long it takes anyway he is a tempermental guy (easy to piss him off ) makes him hard to deal with sometimes but he will hook it up ive known him for yearz so i know he will do it right :biggrin: thats why the impala is there dont really trust to many other people you know  other wise you get people you thought was your homie to burn you bad but what goes around comes around :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 25 2005, 05:11 AM
> *i do ALOT!!!! of side work for fave and he is the kinda guy you get what you pay for type of thing people who pay him good and are not assholes toward him or talk shit  about how long it takes anyway he is a tempermental guy (easy to piss him off ) makes him hard to deal with sometimes but he will hook it up ive known him for yearz so i know he will do it right :biggrin: thats why the impala is there dont really trust to many other people you know  other wise you get people you thought was your homie to burn you bad but what goes around comes around  :uh:
> [snapback]2774758[/snapback]​*


true true man . you are definatly right about getting what you pay for .if you get cheap on him you will get cheap work .if you pay him well you will get great work .
i was not knocking his work and i don't know what exactly went on between him and my boss but my boss's cars bodywork did not come out good at all .agian i am not sure why (maybe my boss "got cheap on him" :dunno: )i have seen some of the street rod work he has done and it is top notch .but he was prolly paid top notch for that work.keep us posted with more pics.....................late


----------



## MonteMan

Lookin good. I've wanted a 59 Rag forever. Good Find :thumbsup:


----------



## enough_talkin

looking good.....what are you doing for interior??


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Feb 25 2005, 11:30 AM
> *looking good.....what are you doing for interior??
> [snapback]2776299[/snapback]​*


I am going with a stock interior pattern with a custom green so it will be alittle different from Money Green 59 that old school 59 rag from back in the day


----------



## Systamatik

AutoLoc

has any used this product for adding power windows/locks to their low? is this company mostly a ricer thing?


----------



## 51TROKITA

Lookin' Firme!!!!! uffin: uffin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Feb 25 2005, 03:01 PM
> * Money Green 59
> [snapback]2776442[/snapback]​*


one of my favorite impalas.

Maybe oneday my dream of a 59 rag will come true. Old farts holding onto their youth while their rags rot behind the house is holding me back lol.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

looks good bro....doing that shit right!!!


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

thanks guys I will put more pics up as I go :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Here are my 4 Showtime pumps :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

59 rag is a dream car!!!!


----------



## rollindeep408

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy

:thumbsup:

Way to put it down for SanJo.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Feb 26 2005, 07:06 PM
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Way to put it down for SanJo.
> [snapback]2781940[/snapback]​*


Thanks Jenn :cheesy:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

going to the shop tomorrow so update coming soon


----------



## D-Cheeze

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Feb 28 2005, 10:22 PM
> *going to the shop tomorrow so update coming soon
> [snapback]2791420[/snapback]​*


STOP TEASIN :biggrin:


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Feb 25 2005, 12:37 AM
> *I am going to be running disks so I think I might have to go 14's but I would like to run 13's with green and white spokes gold nipples and chrome ko green dish that's what I was thinking of doing
> [snapback]2774457[/snapback]​*


 we got a disc kit fully chromed and will take 13" wheels with no spacers or grinding of calipers front, rear and complete booster master and prop valve all chrome and e brake cables will run 2300 plus shipping and rotors are cross drilled and slotted


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Feb 28 2005, 10:41 PM
> *we got a disc kit fully chromed and will take 13" wheels with no spacers or grinding of calipers  front, rear and complete booster master and prop valve all chrome and e brake cables  will run 2300 plus shipping  and rotors are cross drilled and slotted
> [snapback]2791492[/snapback]​*


I may be interested thanks for the info


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 1 2005, 12:51 AM
> *I may be interested thanks for the info
> [snapback]2791526[/snapback]​*



damn ray you should look into that for sure that sounds tight
:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

TTT


----------



## enough_talkin

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Feb 25 2005, 03:01 PM
> *I am going with a stock interior pattern with a custom green so it will be alittle different from Money Green 59 that old school 59 rag from back in the day
> [snapback]2776442[/snapback]​*


gonna look sick homie......


----------



## jmonte

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Feb 24 2005, 02:50 PM
> *Yes it's mine, trying to have it done for Hot August Nights in Reno, NV...[snapback]2772759[/snapback]​*


kool


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by jmonte_@Mar 2 2005, 10:00 AM
> *I'm thinking of painting it gunmetal with dark charcoal wings.
> [attachmentid=117731]
> [snapback]2798159[/snapback]​*


That's going to be tight as hell I would paint it those colors good combo. Where did you find it?


----------



## Cadillac Bob

Gonna be a nice ride man, good luck with the project!


----------



## jmonte

:thumbsup:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by jmonte_@Mar 2 2005, 03:15 PM
> *The car is in Frezno. Barron's Auto is doing the frame off/body work and paint for me. The car used to belong to the owner of the shop.
> [snapback]2799741[/snapback]​*


here is what your car would look like if you did that color combo


----------



## rollindeep408

clean :thumbsup:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

so, when you gonna post more pix ? :cheesy: 

no really - love them 59 rags too, keep it commin !


----------



## jmonte

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 2 2005, 06:22 PM
> *here is what your car would look like if you did that color combo
> [snapback]2801182[/snapback]​*


Nice gunmetal color. :thumbsup: 
[attachmentid=119193]


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

update there is the latest from the shop :0


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

under body was stripped and undercoated some more smoothing to come for the wheel wells getting ready to paint color of the car


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

here are my cruiser skirts just about ready to get the body work done to them


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

uffin: Very nice.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

The body is being blocked and almost ready for paint can't wait to see it done :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

lookin forward to seeing this one unfold


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 4 2005, 02:10 PM
> *lookin forward to seeing this one unfold
> [snapback]2809474[/snapback]​*


I'm going to be sending some stuff out to be chromed and polished next week so yeah things are coming along good now thanks for the props guys :thumbsup:


----------



## Kartoon

damn homie. car is gonna be sick when its done.


----------



## LocoSpic

Loving the 59 homie :thumbsup:


----------



## jmonte

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 4 2005, 11:57 AM
> *here are my cruiser skirts just about ready to get the body work done to them
> [snapback]2809415[/snapback]​*


Is that Por-15 you guys used to undercoat the belly? Where'd you get those cruiser skirts? Are they OEM or aftermarket? What are they made of? The original ones cost some dollars...


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by jmonte_@Mar 4 2005, 07:15 PM
> *Is that Por-15 you guys used to undercoat the belly? Where'd you get those cruiser skirts? Are they OEM or aftermarket? What are they made of? The original ones cost some dollars...
> [snapback]2810192[/snapback]​*



they are original he paid 800 bucks for them with all the trim and the scuffs :thumbsup:

oh and that is sem rust seal good stuff


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by jmonte_@Mar 4 2005, 05:15 PM
> *Is that Por-15 you guys used to undercoat the belly? Where'd you get those cruiser skirts? Are they OEM or aftermarket? What are they made of? The original ones cost some dollars...
> [snapback]2810192[/snapback]​*


Yeah they are the real thing metal skirts with scuff pads I paid a lot for them but they will set off the car so it's worth it to me and I got them at a swap meet here in California


----------



## jmonte

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 4 2005, 07:16 PM
> *Yeah they are the real thing metal skirts with scuff pads I paid a lot for them but they will set off the car so it's worth it to me and I got them at a swap meet here in California
> [snapback]2811035[/snapback]​*


$800 is not bad. I saw one going on ebay for $2000 on ebay.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by jmonte_@Mar 5 2005, 01:09 AM
> *$800 is not bad. I saw one going on ebay for $2000. I gotta check out a swap meet up there.
> [snapback]2811619[/snapback]​*


If you want me to find you cruiser skirts just let me know I think there is going to be shows soon


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Make sure them Cruisers measure 12" x 60''.


----------



## Caddys 83

:thumbsup:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Thanks :wave:


----------



## alberto

your car is comin nice if you want a mural just call me

check them. http://valenciacreative.com/herrera/


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by alberto_@Mar 6 2005, 01:07 PM
> *your car is comin nice if you want a mural just call me
> 
> check them.                http://valenciacreative.com/herrera/
> [snapback]2815722[/snapback]​*


I am having the hood and skirts done up right now as soon as they are painted I will give you a call just to let you know a time line I should have it to you by the end of the month if that's cool with you thanks


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 5 2005, 05:17 PM
> *Make sure them Cruisers measure 12" x 60''.
> [snapback]2813104[/snapback]​*


they are we dont like the shorter crusin skirts
:thumbsup:


----------



## jmonte

I'll take that offer. Thanks homie. :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by jmonte_@Mar 7 2005, 12:23 AM
> *I'll take that offer. Thanks homie. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2818163[/snapback]​*


I'll hit you up as soon as I find out when the next show is


----------



## rollindeep408

well the skirts will be in primer tommorow ray hood is ready for paint :biggrin:


----------



## alberto

i will be waiting for that nice car.
alberto herrera

http://valenciacreative.com/herrera/


----------



## jmonte

Are you picking up a continental kit? :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Yes, continental kit is a must along with power windows and power vents but I'm still looking for all of the above


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 9 2005, 01:41 PM
> *Yes, continental kit is a must along with power windows and power vents but I'm still looking for all of the above
> [snapback]2828993[/snapback]​*


THE STILL SELL EM NEW ?







OH BUT WITCH STYLE .


----------



## RollinDeepLac

Nice ride man keep up the progress :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 11 2005, 10:53 PM
> *THE STILL SELL EM NEW ?
> OH BUT WITCH STYLE .
> [snapback]2841612[/snapback]​*


Yeah they make them but I have so much stuff to buy yet so the continental kit isn't first in line of things to buy


----------



## phx rider

beautiful car being built the right way.  :thumbsup: S.J.s puttin it down :cheesy: :0


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 6 2005, 06:31 PM
> *I am having the hood and skirts done up right now as soon as they are painted I will give you a call just to let you know a time line I should have it to you by the end of the month if that's cool with you thanks
> [snapback]2816373[/snapback]​*



skirts and hood muraled? would leave it on the trunk on a 59' , but that me.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Mar 13 2005, 09:43 PM
> *skirts and hood muraled? would leave it on the trunk on a 59' , but that me.
> [snapback]2847288[/snapback]​*


The trunk has a chrome strip down the center of the trunk and I don't want to break up the lines of the mural so that's why I'm not putting it on the trunk.


----------



## Instigator

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 2 2005, 01:26 PM
> *That's going to be tight as hell I would paint it those colors good combo. Where did you find it?
> [snapback]2799171[/snapback]​*


south side has a 59 rag 2 tone gray


----------



## OrangeCounty58

one of the cleanest (if not cleanest) 59's around, mural on the trunk


----------



## OrangeCounty58

:biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 13 2005, 10:50 PM
> *The trunk has a chrome strip down the center of the trunk and I don't want to break up the lines of the mural so that's why I'm not putting it on the trunk.
> [snapback]2847310[/snapback]​*



maybe mold the bottom of the trunk? imo bad idea to put it up on the hood. your money though :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Mar 14 2005, 03:18 AM
> *maybe mold the bottom of the trunk? imo bad idea to put it up on the hood. your money though  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2847901[/snapback]​*



I agree also. When I think of a mural on a hood, I think of a mini truck. I am sure he will make it look good, but I think murals go on the trunk. Damn, I don't even like them in door jams or inner fenders. :0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Feb 24 2005, 04:06 PM
> *
> [snapback]2771951[/snapback]​*


Holly shit thats a clean floor. Thats going to be a hell of a car when its done. :0


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 14 2005, 08:38 AM
> *I agree also. When I think of a mural on a hood, I think of a mini truck. I am sure he will make it look good, but I think murals go on the trunk. Damn, I don't even like them in door jams or inner fenders.  :0
> [snapback]2848563[/snapback]​*


 I understand what you guys are saying and I appreciate the feedback but I have a past, present, future, mural in mind that's why I really want it the hood as my other two projects that I got screwed on are the past and the 59 will be the future. I am going to have my other two projects burning up turning into money then morphing into each section of the 59 one side of the skirts will be the front of the 59 and the other the rear of the 59. So I have my reasons for how I want it it's like I'm putting the past behind me and moving into the future


----------



## OrangeCounty58

yeah i hear you on the "vision", but the trunk is really big. one really good mural on the trunk will go a lot further then several. how i judge things most of the time. i have a similar mural in mind, but im just going to use the trunk from left to right. you can see thats a little bit how Toto's 59 mural is on his 59. B said minitrunk, i was thinking more of a euro look. i look at LRM japan too much


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Mar 14 2005, 01:01 PM
> *yeah i hear you on the "vision", but the trunk is really big. one really good mural on the trunk will go a lot further then several. how i judge things most of the time. i have a similar mural in mind, but im just going to use the trunk from left to right. you can see thats a little bit how Toto's 59 mural is on his 59. B said minitrunk, i was thinking more of a euro look.  i look at LRM japan too much
> [snapback]2849396[/snapback]​*


I hear what your saying and my friend kind of agrees with you so I might change it back to the trunk after all. I will see if my painter hasn't started spraying my hood yet


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 14 2005, 03:09 PM
> *I hear what your saying and my friend kind of agrees with you so I might change it back to the trunk after all. I will see if my painter hasn't started spraying my hood yet
> [snapback]2849420[/snapback]​*


An Impala is a classic to begin with. especially a 59!! Anything you do to it, you want it to compliment the car, not vice versa. I seen some cars where you look at the crazy paint, mods, etc first, and then see what car it is. That is fine for a 1979 MC. Of course we have different opinions and tastes, but if you keep it clean, you will never regret :0 Like Toto's 59, is clean, og, yet Lowrider. Sometimes we get caught up doing crazy shit or pushing the envelope, and then when the smoke clears, we realize it is overdone, like Anaconda. Not saying this is what you are doing, just theoretically speaking. :biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58

couldnt agree with you more B.


----------



## lone star

build it how u want homie!. gonna look nice


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 14 2005, 10:38 AM
> *I agree also. When I think of a mural on a hood, I think of a mini truck. I am sure he will make it look good, but I think murals go on the trunk. Damn, I don't even like them in door jams or inner fenders.  :0
> [snapback]2848563[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup: i say trunk too :biggrin:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Feb 26 2005, 12:29 PM
> *Here are my 4 Showtime pumps  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2779986[/snapback]​*











Looks like thats the most action your bed has got in a while!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Mar 14 2005, 03:16 AM
> *one of the cleanest (if not cleanest) 59's around, mural on the trunk
> [snapback]2847896[/snapback]​*


Agreed!I like the new mural 100Xs better then the 1st one,and the 1st one was tight also!


----------



## MonteMan

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 15 2005, 12:45 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like thats the most action your bed has got in a while!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2853841[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Good One


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 15 2005, 10:45 AM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like thats the most action your bed has got in a while!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2853841[/snapback]​*


Dude!!! Shhhh you weren't suppost to tell anyone :roflmao:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 15 2005, 12:51 PM
> *Dude!!! Shhhh you weren't suppost to tell anyone  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2853875[/snapback]​*


Damn,My bad! :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 15 2005, 10:52 AM
> *Damn,My bad! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2853883[/snapback]​*


Hey was it easy to get your trunk to Alberto does he have a shop or does he work out his house let me know I'm going to get some stuff done by him


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 15 2005, 01:01 PM
> *Hey was it easy to get your trunk to Alberto does he have a shop or does he work out his house let me know I'm going to get some stuff done by him
> [snapback]2853948[/snapback]​*


You have a PM,with all the Info,but again,Alberto is very profesional about his work.He takes it serious and likes what he is doing.You made a good choice(Not knocking anyone elses work!)
BTW,The 59 is looking good,keep up the good work!


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

thanks for the info :thumbsup:


----------



## jenns64chevy

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 14 2005, 11:02 AM
> *I understand what you guys are saying and I appreciate the feedback but I have a past, present, future, mural in mind that's why I really want it the hood as my other two projects that I got screwed on are the past and the 59 will be the future. I am going to have my other two projects burning up turning into money then morphing into each section of the 59 one side of the skirts will be the front of the 59 and the other the rear of the 59. So I have my reasons for how I want it it's like I'm putting the past behind me and moving into the future
> [snapback]2849052[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

I'll be going to the GoodGuys Hot Rod and Custom car show this weekend to go see if I can find any new parts or accessories for my 59 should be a good show


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 16 2005, 12:44 PM
> *I'll be going to the GoodGuys Hot Rod and Custom car show this weekend to go see if I can find any new parts or accessories for my 59 should be a good show
> [snapback]2859345[/snapback]​*


Cant go wrong with adding accessories to your impala


----------



## jmonte

Are you going strickly OG on the interior or the Hot Rod euro look.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by jmonte_@Mar 16 2005, 01:54 PM
> *Are you going strickly OG on the interior or the Hot Rod euro look.
> [snapback]2859574[/snapback]​*


I am using the original interior pattern but I want to make it with a custom green color so that no one mistakes my car for someone else's I am going to see if Bowtie Connections can get that done for me since I need to go down there anyway :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 16 2005, 02:42 PM
> *I am using the original interior pattern but I want to make it with a custom green color so that no one mistakes my car for someone else's I am going to see if Bowtie Connections can get that done for me since I need to go down there anyway :biggrin:
> [snapback]2859839[/snapback]​*


We have a person that will do interior *starting *at like $900  PM me if you want more info K  These people did Tomas's '65 ragtop.


----------



## jmonte

:thumbsup:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by jmonte_@Mar 16 2005, 04:28 PM
> *What do you guys think of the Hot Rod Euro interior look? My body and fender guy is suggesting that I go that route with my 59 rag.
> [snapback]2860368[/snapback]​*


I like the original pattern but if you are going to go custom keep it simple like some pleats don't go wild with piping or designer material you know what I mean a simple white or tan interior just done clean would be cool but it's up to you it's your car just my 2 cents


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 16 2005, 02:42 PM
> *I am using the original interior pattern but I want to make it with a custom green color so that no one mistakes my car for someone else's I am going to see if Bowtie Connections can get that done for me since I need to go down there anyway :biggrin:
> [snapback]2859839[/snapback]​*


This is what I mean by a original interior pattern with a custom color and the other picture has the cruiser skirts with scuff pads so now you can see what they look like


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

More pictures of custom colors with original pattern


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:cheesy:


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 16 2005, 03:42 PM
> *I am using the original interior pattern but I want to make it with a custom green color so that no one mistakes my car for someone else's I am going to see if Bowtie Connections can get that done for me since I need to go down there anyway :biggrin:
> [snapback]2859839[/snapback]​*


id take it to Bowtie Connection myself. when you are dealing with the amount of money you are putting into your car, need to get the probability of not matching or not getting it done down to a bare minimum. from what i see you are not about trying to save a buck or two, which you shouldnt, get it done right the first time and youll have one of these :biggrin: that big on your face. John does a good job at matching non stock colors and making them look OEM. you showed good pics of that.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Mar 17 2005, 11:10 AM
> *id take it to Bowtie Connection myself. when you are dealing with the amount of money you are putting into your car, need to get the probability of not matching or not getting it done down to a bare minimum. from what i see you are not about trying to save a buck or two, which you shouldnt, get it done right the first time and youll have one of these  :biggrin: that big on your face. John does a good job at matching non stock colors and making them look OEM.  you should good pics of that.
> [snapback]2864021[/snapback]​*


If I read this right are you saying that I should take the whole car down there to Bowtie Connections so that all the color will match OEM style or you talking about someone else doing it and it not looking just right as OEM style :dunno: and yeah I am spending a lot of money like I say play now :cheesy: and pay later :tears:


----------



## jmonte

tight


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

good choice :thumbsup:


----------



## MonteMan

Post some pics of updates. We're all anxious to see how it's coming along :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by MonteMan_@Mar 17 2005, 11:55 AM
> *Post some pics of updates. We're all anxious to see how it's coming along  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2864223[/snapback]​*


I will as soon as we get to the next step Dave is working on a Hot Rod truck that he is trying to get ready for the GoodGuys show this weekend. He's shooting some ghost flames on the hood of this truck


----------



## OrangeCounty58

no i agreed with you. if you go non stock color, bowtie does a good job at matching it to look OG. im saying theyd do it right each and every time so you dont have to do it again any time soon.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Mar 17 2005, 10:10 PM
> *no i agreed with you. if you go non stock color, bowtie does a good job at matching it to look OG. im saying theyd do it right each and every time so you dont have to do it again any time soon.
> [snapback]2866999[/snapback]​*


cool do you have any idea of what it would cost to do all the interior and the convertible top with a glass back window I need to know how many pennies I need to save up for my interior


----------



## jmonte

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 17 2005, 08:34 PM
> *cool do you have any idea of what it would cost to do all the interior and the convertible top with a glass back window I need to know how many pennies I need to save up for my interior
> [snapback]2867108[/snapback]​*


I paid about $1000 for my top with the installation. :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=128178]


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by jmonte_@Mar 18 2005, 09:36 AM
> *I paid about $1000 for my top with the installation. :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=128178]
> [snapback]2868825[/snapback]​*


Yeah I was told that my top was going to be like $950 and it would take a month to build. So I thought that it would be better to have the interior done all by one person or shop but I am not sure the interior guy next door where my car is at can do what I want that's why I want to take it to Bowtie Connections I know they can do it :biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58

pm bowtieconnection or email [email protected] or call 310.548.0000 . John can tell you what it would run you


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Thanks I will do that


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

This is basically what my paint color will look like when it's done


----------



## rollindeep408

i cant wait till this shit is done ray august is comin up fast :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

hopefully we can keep on schedule so we can ride it in the parade at Hot August Nights that will be tight can't wait :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

:thumbsup:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

More updates coming soon


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 20 2005, 07:41 PM
> *More updates coming soon
> [snapback]2878493[/snapback]​*


Can't wait to see that homie...


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 18 2005, 09:28 PM
> *This is basically what my paint color will look like when it's done
> [snapback]2871636[/snapback]​*


SHOULD BE SICK


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Thanks guys


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

bump :cheesy:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Going over to the shop tomorrow hopefully I can bring back some progress to show you guys :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

*New updates* Here is my cruiser skirts all primed and blocked all most ready for paint


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Here is the frame that came out of this car soon I will be taking it over to Harry's house from San Jose Highlites to get fully straped and painted.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

The wheel wells are getting close attention :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

passenger side wheel well :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

now who else has fuckin clean ass wheel wells lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

a view of the rear section soon the trunk will be pulled off and painted so that I can sent it to Alberto for a mural :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 22 2005, 09:59 PM
> *Here is the frame that came out of this car soon I will be taking it over to Harry's house from San Jose Highlites to get fully straped and painted.
> [snapback]2891612[/snapback]​*



Nothing like a sweet California frame...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 23 2005, 12:12 AM
> *now who else has fuckin clean ass wheel wells lmfao :biggrin:
> [snapback]2891724[/snapback]​*


:dunno: Underside of mine :biggrin:

59 rag coming along nicely!


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 22 2005, 08:57 PM
> *:dunno: Underside of mine :biggrin:
> 
> 59 rag coming along nicely!
> [snapback]2891958[/snapback]​*


Thanks homie  the only difference is those are for the front wheel well and mine are the rear wheel wells. Soon I will be having my front wheel wells chromed but I want to paint the underside the color of the car and have the engine side chrome


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 22 2005, 08:59 PM
> *Here is the frame that came out of this car soon I will be taking it over to Harry's house from San Jose Highlites to get fully straped and painted.
> [snapback]2891612[/snapback]​*


 car is coming out real nice nice progress but one thing 
thats a hard top frame converts are different 2 more mounts towards front of frame and extra factory reinforcement mounts over and under rear arches :0


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Mar 22 2005, 09:36 PM
> *car is coming out real nice  nice progress but one thing
> thats a hard top frame  converts are different  2 more mounts towards front of frame and extra factory reinforcement mounts over and under rear arches  :0
> [snapback]2892092[/snapback]​*


thanks for letting me know that's the frame they had under my car and it wasn't bolted up to the body so can we add the mounts to this frame right??? or am I screwed :dunno:


----------



## lone star

mounts can be added.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 22 2005, 09:50 PM
> *mounts can be added.
> [snapback]2892142[/snapback]​*


cool thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamin_Casually

Car lookin good!! I love 59s :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

The car is coming along good so far, going down to LA for Wrestlemainia 21 next month and plan on stopping in at BowTie Connection to get that chrome disc break set up from them also see about getting my interior done.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## RollinDeepSJ

ttt


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 23 2005, 10:27 AM
> *
> [snapback]2894572[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowridinimpala1964

nice ragtop 59 keep it clean :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

these cruiser shirts fit like shit :uh: oh well they look fuckin tight tho :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh

is that a convertible frame...doesn't look like it.... ~JO$H~


----------



## LowRollinJosh

shit n/m i just read what everyone said and noticed someone already pointed it out. i was just going through looking at pictures and noticed it. anyways its coming along nicely ~JO$H~


----------



## Momo64

Tight!!!!


----------



## Dino

looking good! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
love them 59's. :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Mar 24 2005, 07:09 AM
> *shit n/m i just read what everyone said and noticed someone already pointed it out. i was just going through looking at pictures and noticed it. anyways its coming along nicely ~JO$H~
> [snapback]2899105[/snapback]​*


No biggie thanks for trying to help a homie out


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 24 2005, 01:35 AM
> *these  cruiser shirts fit like shit  :uh: oh well they look fuckin tight tho :biggrin:
> [snapback]2898528[/snapback]​*


MAYBE YOU SHOULD TRY WEARING YOUR SIZE! :uh: 



:biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

I have more pics wheel wells are now primed up


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

My trunk has been blocked and primed


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 24 2005, 01:20 PM
> *MAYBE YOU SHOULD TRY WEARING YOUR SIZE!  :uh:
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]2900272[/snapback]​*



yeah for some reason the little jr sizes you wear dont fit me to well :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 25 2005, 12:34 AM
> *yeah for some reason the little jr sizes you wear dont fit me to well  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2903926[/snapback]​*


well if large and x large dont fit you then... you need to shop elsewhere bro.  

59 lookin nice by the way :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

$$,$$$ :0


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 22 2005, 08:59 PM
> *Here is the frame that came out of this car soon I will be taking it over to Harry's house from San Jose Highlites to get fully straped and painted.
> [snapback]2891612[/snapback]​*



I have question about the frame. I am not that familiar with 59s but have plenty of 61-64 frames. If it is not a conv. frame, cause of the missing body mounts that would go under the front seats, what is the extra body mount before the rear trailing arm? It is missing the extra factory reinforcement, but did 59s have it?

anybody have a real answer, cause one day...ONE DAY... i will have one of these beatiful cars.


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Mar 25 2005, 05:30 PM
> *I have question about the frame.  I am not that familiar with 59s but have plenty of 61-64 frames.  If it is not a conv. frame, cause of the missing body mounts that would go under the front seats, what is the extra body mount before the rear trailing arm? It is missing the extra factory reinforcement, but did 59s have it?
> 
> anybody have a real answer, cause one day...ONE DAY... i will have one of these beatiful cars.
> [snapback]2906768[/snapback]​*


Ask Mr.Impala or Bowtie Connection.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 25 2005, 11:16 AM
> *well if large and x large dont fit you then... you need to shop elsewhere bro.
> 
> 59 lookin nice by the way :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2905050[/snapback]​*


yup that right i shop at the real man's clothing store not jimboree :biggrin:


----------



## GM LOWS

This looks all too familiar. I am doing a 59 as we speak, hardtop though. I'm not doing a frame off though, not enough money. Keep an eye out i'll have a build up topic soon, i just need to wetsand it. I'm going with a soft yellow with the white top, trunk, and fins like the factory paint. I don't ever see any yellow 59's so I think it will be unique as far as color goes. Yours is looking great, maybe one day i can afford to frame-off mine.


----------



## Mr Impala

59 rag frame


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 25 2005, 07:46 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2907715[/snapback]​*


Can't wait to see my shit looking like that :0 :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 25 2005, 09:48 PM
> *Can't wait to see my shit looking like that  :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2907720[/snapback]​*



soon homie very soon :biggrin:


----------



## SacredFire_64

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

love your 59, are you going to put all the accesories on your rag


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Mar 27 2005, 02:05 AM
> *love your 59, are you going to put all the accesories on your rag
> [snapback]2912530[/snapback]​*


As many as I can get my hands on :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Mar 25 2005, 05:30 PM
> *I have question about the frame.  I am not that familiar with 59s but have plenty of 61-64 frames.  If it is not a conv. frame, cause of the missing body mounts that would go under the front seats, what is the extra body mount before the rear trailing arm? It is missing the extra factory reinforcement, but did 59s have it?
> 
> anybody have a real answer, cause one day...ONE DAY... i will have one of these beatiful cars.
> [snapback]2906768[/snapback]​*


Westside.... that frame is for a hardtop, sedan, or El Camino. The conv frames look like what you are familiar with on the 61-64 frames.

RollinDeep.... The nine is looking bad ass!


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 25 2005, 09:46 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2907715[/snapback]​*


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 28 2005, 01:54 PM
> *Westside.... that frame is for a hardtop, sedan, or El Camino. The conv frames look like what you are familiar with on the 61-64 frames.
> 
> RollinDeep.... The nine is looking bad ass!
> [snapback]2918795[/snapback]​*



cool, the "extra" body mount by the rear trailing arm trhough me off. When does someone want to sell me one?


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Mar 28 2005, 04:47 PM
> *cool, the "extra" body mount  by the rear trailing arm trhough me off.  When does someone want to sell me one?
> [snapback]2920251[/snapback]​*


Sell you one what  :dunno:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

ttt


----------



## Psta

Here is a 9-rag I saw in Visalia Sunday at te BBQ.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 29 2005, 02:00 PM
> *Here is a 9-rag I saw in Visalia Sunday at te BBQ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]2924676[/snapback]​*


Yeah this guy had this car on Ebay for $77,000 I was like for that kind of money I'll build one the way I want it thank you :biggrin:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 29 2005, 04:07 PM
> *Yeah this guy had this car on Ebay for $77,000 I was like for that kind of money I'll build one the way I want it thank you  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2924723[/snapback]​*


FA-SHO.Your doing yours RIGHT,and your getting good advice from the right people!
Your will be as clean as that one soon enough!


----------



## Momo64

Tight!


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 28 2005, 05:51 PM
> *Sell you one what   :dunno:
> [snapback]2920270[/snapback]​*



A 59 RAG MAN !!!

I check your thread almost everyday, wether i post or not. What you are doing now, is what I wish I was doing. Keep us posted !


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Mar 30 2005, 03:11 PM
> *A 59 RAG MAN !!!
> 
> I check your thread almost everyday, wether i post or not.  What you are doing now, is what I wish I was doing.  Keep us posted !
> [snapback]2930526[/snapback]​*


It's yours for $60,000 as it sits but if you want it finished It's only $100,000 what a deal huh


----------



## rollindeep408

:biggrin: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ ill take three of um lol damn i cant wait till mine is closer once that frame and engine go under it ill be happy i got that fax from bowtie btw so i can order those front end pieces :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 29 2005, 06:07 PM
> *Yeah this guy had this car on Ebay for $77,000 I was like for that kind of money I'll build one the way I want it thank you  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2924723[/snapback]​*


**Notice Cruiser skirts are Big As Car Doors on this 59** :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jmonte

These bumper guards are tight.
[attachmentid=136992]


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by jmonte_@Mar 31 2005, 12:42 PM
> *These bumper guards are tight.
> [attachmentid=136992]
> [snapback]2934534[/snapback]​*


does anyone have more pics or a link of "rag player", besides the ones in lrm?


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 31 2005, 03:17 AM
> ***Notice Cruiser skirts are Big As Car Doors on this 59** :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]2932841[/snapback]​*


why yes they are :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## jmonte

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Mar 31 2005, 12:31 PM
> *does anyone have more pics or a link of "rag player", besides the ones in lrm?
> [snapback]2935180[/snapback]​*


I was gonna ask the same question. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

The gas door on the drivers quarter panel is badass on "Rag Player". uffin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 23 2005, 10:18 AM
> *The car is coming along good so far, going down to LA for Wrestlemainia 21 next month and plan on stopping in at BowTie Connection to get that chrome disc break set up from them also see about getting my interior done.
> [snapback]2894514[/snapback]​*


well, I'm off to LA tomorrow Saturday the 2nd of April to go get my disc breaks and check on some other stuff for my 59 should be a good time can't wait I will post pics when I get back from LA :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

:thumbsup: wish i coulda went sounded like your havin a good time btw TTT :biggrin:


----------



## jmonte

[attachmentid=140059]


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

I'm back from LA had a great time down there meet some really great people down at Bowtie Connection John is a really good guy I like the fact that I walked in there and I introduced myself to him and he remembered who I was and why I was there he helped me out greatly thanks homie. I will continue to do business with them very professional went down there and got my disc break set up and as soon as it gets here I will take some pictures and put them up for all of you to see


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

More updates soon the belly is almost ready for paint :0


----------



## Dreamin_Casually

cant wait to see more pics..!Lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 6 2005, 02:57 PM
> *I'm back from LA had a great time down there meet some really great people down at Bowtie Connection John is a really good guy I like the fact that I walked in there and I introduced myself to him and he remembered who I was and why I was there he helped me out greatly thanks homie. I will continue to do business with them very professional went down there and got my disc break set up and as soon as it gets here I will take some pictures and put them up for all of you to see
> [snapback]2963026[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: glad to help homie.. we always strive to be the best look out for wheel deals and retail store,and mail order we are going to beat all legitimate prices for all your impala needs coming in june we are relocating to a 12600 sq ft location :biggrin: doing it big in the 05


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Apr 7 2005, 10:09 PM
> *:thumbsup: glad to help homie.. we always strive to be the best look out for wheel deals and retail store,and mail order  we are going to beat all legitimate prices  for all your impala needs coming in june we are relocating to a 12600 sq ft location  :biggrin: doing it big in the 05
> [snapback]2970481[/snapback]​*



bowtie got the hook up :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Apr 8 2005, 12:09 AM
> *:thumbsup: glad to help homie.. we always strive to be the best look out for wheel deals and retail store,and mail order  we are going to beat all legitimate prices  for all your impala needs coming in june we are relocating to a 12600 sq ft location  :biggrin: doing it big in the 05
> [snapback]2970481[/snapback]​*


 :0 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Here is the belly all primed up


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:machinegun: Lay It Low went down as I was posting my pictures so they are up there now :twak: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

coming along very nicely. thats some of the best looking primer I've ever seen, lol.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

I got my disc brake set up in today from Bowtie Connection :biggrin: Hope you like I'm happy with it :0


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

here's a close up of the rotors


----------



## EXCLUSIVE

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE, CANT WAIT TO SEE IT ON THE STREETS.


----------



## DJ63

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 9 2005, 01:49 PM
> *I got my disc break set up in today from Bowtie Connection :biggrin: Hope you like I'm happy with it  :0
> [snapback]2976828[/snapback]​*



How much did the break set up cost you?


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Apr 9 2005, 02:53 PM
> *How much did the break set up cost you?
> [snapback]2976980[/snapback]​*


with Taxes and everything you see there it was $2,600


----------



## Dreamin_Casually

Car comin out nice homie..! :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 9 2005, 07:08 PM
> *with Taxes and everything you see there it was $2,600
> [snapback]2977019[/snapback]​*


Polishing for the Rotors? :0


----------



## thagride

wat kind of primer did they use under ur car, i like that, looks clean


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 10 2005, 03:43 AM
> *Polishing for the Rotors?  :0
> [snapback]2978522[/snapback]​*


I don't get what your trying to say there not plated and I am going to be painting the rotors since it will be driven on the streets :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 10 2005, 01:22 PM
> *I don't get what your trying to say there not plated and I am going to be painting the rotors since it will be driven on the streets  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2978960[/snapback]​*


 Take them to a polisher and have the edges polished to a mirror finish. will go with the chromed undercarriage. Its one badass brake kit regardless!


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

I see what your saying now that's a pretty good idea thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by SANJOSE64_@Apr 9 2005, 04:04 PM
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMIE, CANT WAIT TO SEE IT ON THE STREETS.
> [snapback]2976865[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup: nor can i it should make an apearence at SHARKSIDE'S KOS right Ray :biggrin: but for show


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by thagride_@Apr 10 2005, 07:59 AM
> *wat kind of primer did they use under ur car, i like that, looks clean
> [snapback]2978847[/snapback]​*


I'm not sure what primer they use but I will check that out for you tomorrow


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 10 2005, 01:49 PM
> *I see what your saying now that's a pretty good idea thanks :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2979005[/snapback]​*


 

You have Plans for any of these? :biggrin: :0


----------



## RollinDeepLac

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 10 2005, 07:40 PM
> *
> 
> You have Plans for any of these? :biggrin:  :0
> [snapback]2980901[/snapback]​*


i dont think he likes spot light so he probably wont get um but mybe the mirriors :biggrin: and damn ray that bitch comin out fuckin tight


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 10 2005, 07:40 PM
> *
> 
> You have Plans for any of these? :biggrin:  :0
> [snapback]2980901[/snapback]​*


No, I want the big mirrors that have the spot light on the front of it like these one


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 10 2005, 08:58 PM
> *No, I want the big mirrors that have the spot light on the front of it like these one
> [snapback]2981014[/snapback]​*



2500.00 for a set at least


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

I just saw two pairs of them on ebay one was for $225 and the this pair one of the mirror had tons of pits in the chrome and the other set was cleaner and was going for the last time I checked $300


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 10 2005, 08:58 PM
> *No, I want the big mirrors that have the spot light on the front of it like these one
> [snapback]2981014[/snapback]​*












hey thats me ... :cheesy:


----------



## Cali4Lyf

What happened to the guy selling chrome bullets on ebay?

I need a set for a 61......... Anyone know where? :dunno:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by Cali4Lyf_@Apr 11 2005, 12:01 AM
> *What happened to the guy selling chrome bullets on ebay?
> 
> I need a set for a 61.........  Anyone know where? :dunno:
> [snapback]2981937[/snapback]​*



pm ..rod ..king of rimz...he can get them for you ..


----------



## jmonte

ttt


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Trailmasters spotlights the ones you are refering to are very nice.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 11 2005, 03:33 AM
> *Trailmasters spotlights the ones you are refering to are very nice.
> [snapback]2982497[/snapback]​*


Yes, they are one of the many accessories I need to pick up :biggrin:


----------



## Cali4Lyf

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Apr 10 2005, 11:07 PM
> *pm ..rod ..king of rimz...he can get them for you ..
> 
> 
> [snapback]2981973[/snapback]​*




Thanks Heff :cheesy:


----------



## Momo64

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 11 2005, 10:43 AM
> *Yes, they are one of the many accessories I need to pick up  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2983665[/snapback]​*



Try onestopimpalashop.com for all your 58-64 rare options.


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 10 2005, 09:15 PM
> *I just saw two pairs of them on ebay one was for $225 and the this pair one of the mirror had tons of pits in the chrome and the other set was cleaner and was going for the last time I checked $300
> [snapback]2981104[/snapback]​*



you have to get them done with someone who actually does diecast, and even if he is good, doesnt mean they will turn out well. have to redo the whole thing so they work. that is the reason why they are going for 2500, and because people see them and are quick to pick them up, not many sets flying around


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Apr 11 2005, 01:57 PM
> *you have to get them done with someone who actually does diecast, and even if he is good, doesnt mean they will turn out well. have to redo the whole thing so they work. that is the reason why they are going for 2500, and because people see them and are quick to pick them up, not many sets flying around
> [snapback]2984637[/snapback]​*


Yeah diecast is a pain cuz you need a special copper to plate diecast and its real expensive since the copper is cyanatic (sp) and requires a special hazerdous license to have


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 10 2005, 08:10 PM
> *2500.00 for a set at least
> [snapback]2981081[/snapback]​*


LOL, Brent you saw that one on ebay a couple of weeks ago that went for $2,600 for just one!!!!!

he might be able to find an incorrect one that needs replating, new harness, template, switch, correct mount etc etc for 2500 for two, but even then will be difficult, I have had one used set at the platers for close to half a year now, because they are so hard to plate because of all the interlocking chrome parts, I sent them to one of the best platers in the nation and he has redone them atleast 3 tim 
HighClass OC: times, hopefully I will be getting them back soon.

But the rag is looking good


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

So what you guys are saying is that there very expencive and a big pain in the ass to have redone I see now,lol


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Bump :wave:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 11 2005, 10:22 PM
> *Bump :wave:
> [snapback]2986935[/snapback]​*



hey wassup ...i was there at the shop when you went i was out back of the shop ...


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 11 2005, 02:18 PM
> *Yeah diecast is a pain cuz you need a special copper to plate diecast and its real expensive since the copper is cyanatic (sp) and requires a special hazerdous license to have
> [snapback]2984679[/snapback]​*



:uh: YUP THAT SHIT AIN'T NO JOKE...WAS A CHEMICAL HANDLER FOR A PLATING SHOP FOR ABOUT 4 YEARS....BAAAAAD SHIT MESSING WITH CYN BATHS.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Apr 11 2005, 09:35 PM
> *hey wassup ...i was there at the shop when you went i was out back of the shop ...
> 
> 
> [snapback]2987008[/snapback]​*


Yeah, John pointed you out and was like that's Huey Hefner on Lay It Low I was like cool :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

speaking of plating and polishing I send out the first round of plating things are coming along nicely for once tired of getting screwed on projects lol


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 12 2005, 01:36 AM
> *speaking of plating and polishing I send out the first round of plating things are coming along nicely for once tired of getting screwed on projects lol
> [snapback]2987466[/snapback]​*



these will look real nice on my car when they come back from the chrome shop :rofl:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 12 2005, 12:00 AM
> *these will look real nice on my car when they come back from the chrome shop  :rofl:
> [snapback]2987520[/snapback]​*


Bitch I wish there was a middle finger smilie cause that's the one I would use :roflmao: :twak: :buttkick: J/K


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 12 2005, 02:12 AM
> *Bitch I wish there was a middle finger smilie cause that's the one I would use  :roflmao:  :twak:  :buttkick: J/K
> [snapback]2987544[/snapback]​*



quit whoring up your own topic :biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 11 2005, 03:03 PM
> *So what you guys are saying is that there very expencive and a big pain in the ass to have redone I see now,lol
> [snapback]2984891[/snapback]​*


but worth every penny


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Apr 12 2005, 07:48 AM
> *but worth every penny
> [snapback]2988710[/snapback]​*


I guess sometime you just got to pick and choose witch accessories you want the most and then add more later on


----------



## rollindeep408

no you get them all now lol :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 13 2005, 10:09 PM
> *no you get them all now lol :biggrin:
> [snapback]2997901[/snapback]​*


Only if your buying :biggrin: :0


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

this color on top is what color my main body color will be  the trunk and wing area will be white


----------



## MonteMan

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 14 2005, 05:54 PM
> *this color on top is what color my main body color will be  the trunk and wing area will be white
> [snapback]3001687[/snapback]​*



   

Sounds like you're saying all white?


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by MonteMan_@Apr 14 2005, 03:58 PM
> *
> 
> Sounds like you're saying all white?
> [snapback]3001710[/snapback]​*


How's that I am pointing out that the color on top of the 59 I post is Aspin green witch will be the color of the main body and the second color will be white and that consists of the trunk and wing area get it now :biggrin:


----------



## MonteMan

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 14 2005, 06:02 PM
> *How's that I am pointing out that the color on top of the 59 I post is Aspin green witch will be the color of the main body and the second color will be white and that consists of the trunk and wing area get it now :biggrin:
> [snapback]3001747[/snapback]​*


So basically the same color combo as the one posted.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by MonteMan_@Apr 14 2005, 04:05 PM
> *So basically the same color combo as the one posted.
> [snapback]3001761[/snapback]​*


basically except for the dark green will be the light green and the light green will be white on the trunk and wing area on mine


----------



## MonteMan

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 14 2005, 06:07 PM
> *basically except for the dark green will be the light green and the light green will be white on the trunk and wing on mine
> [snapback]3001779[/snapback]​*



Oh shit......I thought that was Aspen green on the lower body and white on the trunklid & roof on the pic you posted.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by MonteMan_@Apr 14 2005, 04:10 PM
> *Oh shit......I thought that was Aspen green on the lower body and white on the trunklid & roof on the pic you posted.
> [snapback]3001787[/snapback]​*


color I guess doesn't pick up really good on camera but yeah the bottom color is Hunter green I believe not 100% sure tho :dunno:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 14 2005, 07:02 PM
> *How's that I am pointing out that the color on top of the 59 I post is Aspin green witch will be the color of the main body and the second color will be white and that consists of the trunk and wing area get it now :biggrin:
> [snapback]3001747[/snapback]​*


that will be a badass 59. That color combo is my favorite combo for a rag 59. Man I wish I could talk a couple old farts to come off their rag 59s that are just sitting in their back yard doing nothing but aging in my hometown.  Original and 2nd owners suck trying to hold on to their youth when they are 70 years old. :angry:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 14 2005, 04:30 PM
> *that will be a badass 59.  That color combo is my favorite combo for a rag 59.  Man I wish I could talk a couple old farts to come off their rag 59s that are just sitting in their back yard doing nothing but aging in my hometown.    Original and 2nd owners suck trying to hold on to their youth when they are 70 years old.  :angry:
> [snapback]3001853[/snapback]​*


well, here's what you do wait until these old farts pass on to the after life and as soon as you find out go snatch them up before anyone knows there missing lol :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 14 2005, 04:07 PM
> *basically except for the dark green will be the light green and the light green will be white on the trunk and wing area on mine
> [snapback]3001779[/snapback]​*


Here this will give you a better idea of what It's going to look like this is a model that my buddy built for me from the actual paint for my car


----------



## rollindeep408

that looks like the model i built :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 14 2005, 10:00 PM
> *that looks like the model i built :biggrin:
> [snapback]3003306[/snapback]​*


That's the one :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Are those twankies :0 :0


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 15 2005, 01:38 PM
> *Are those twankies :0 :0
> [snapback]3006664[/snapback]​*


the other wheels that they have look like 5's on this model so these are the best fit since it's 1:18 scale


----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 15 2005, 03:44 PM
> *the other wheels that they have look like 5's on this model so these are the best fit since it's 1:18 scale
> [snapback]3006684[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup: 

no twankies on the 59 :around: :scrutinize: lol


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:cheesy: :0


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 16 2005, 05:59 AM
> *:cheesy:  :0
> [snapback]3008678[/snapback]​*


damn thats clean but i just dont like the way the exhaust looks dumped straight back but that is a bad ass ride


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

chrome grille guard bullets...


----------



## Momo64

:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 17 2005, 07:16 AM
> * chrome grille guard bullets...
> [snapback]3011279[/snapback]​*


ive seen this pick b4 does any one have any more pics of this i fuckin love this thing i wanted to paint my 59 orange this ride is fuckin sick 

btw ttt :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

keepin this at the top :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:thumbsup: hope to have some new progress soon :cheesy:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

That looks like a classy green. It's gonna have that OG look.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 19 2005, 08:03 PM
> *That looks like a classy green.  It's gonna have that OG look.
> [snapback]3023667[/snapback]​*


OG outside radical underneath that's what I'm going for :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

here old pic of the 59 money green..from south side the pic is in japan..


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Apr 19 2005, 11:10 PM
> *here old pic of  the 59 money green..from south side  the pic is in japan..
> 
> 
> [snapback]3024287[/snapback]​*


Love that 59


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Apr 20 2005, 01:10 AM
> *here old pic of  the 59 money green..from south side  the pic is in japan..
> 
> 
> [snapback]3024287[/snapback]​*



that's gotta be the best 59 ever


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

WHAT'S THE WORD WITH SOME UPDATED PIX?

Here are some pix you might enjoy


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s




----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Apr 22 2005, 10:45 AM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]3036769[/snapback]​*


that looks like my color right there but we are waiting on getting the frame sandblasted so that we can strap it and fit it up to the body before we paint it so not much new lately got my trim to the polisher and some stuff to the chrome shop but there is much more stuff to take there just waiting on different people you know how that goes


----------



## SJDEUCE

So when should it be ready?


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Apr 22 2005, 10:57 AM
> *So when should it be ready?
> [snapback]3036839[/snapback]​*


It depends on Harry and Dave if they keep on it hopefully I can have it done for Hot August Nights but it's not looking to good right now but all I can do is try but if not there's always next year :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Thanks Rich I will be hitting you up about that pully kit soon :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

THE ONLY THING YOU WILL HAVE TO BUY IS THE POLISHED WATER PUMP . IT COMES WITH EVERYTHING ELSE


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

cool :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 22 2005, 03:43 PM
> *
> [snapback]3037754[/snapback]​*


thats what im talkin about


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 10 2005, 07:58 PM
> *No, I want the big mirrors that have the spot light on the front of it like these one
> [snapback]2981014[/snapback]​*


I found a better pic of what I want :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 18 2005, 04:39 AM
> *ive seen this pick b4 does any one have any more pics of this i fuckin love this thing i wanted to paint my 59 orange this ride is fuckin sick
> 
> btw ttt :biggrin:
> [snapback]3014503[/snapback]​*


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Here's what I'm waiting to see mine look like damn I can't wait :0


----------



## Mr Impala

stealing all my pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! =-)


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 23 2005, 12:04 PM
> *stealing all my pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! =-)
> [snapback]3041568[/snapback]​*


I try my best :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

you gonna run a grill guard? Im gonna be getting some chrome bullets for em real soon lemme know if u need aset


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 23 2005, 12:06 PM
> *you gonna run a grill guard? Im gonna be getting some chrome bullets for em real soon lemme know if u need aset
> [snapback]3041577[/snapback]​*


yeah it's at the chrome shop right now getting rechromed you got any power vents or any extra switches you want to sell me


----------



## Mr Impala

well if you need a set of the chome bumpers to replace the rubber ones let me know


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

cool :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

For Sale anyone want it let me know $4,000 or best offer 64 Impala as is


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 23 2005, 12:02 AM
> *I found a better pic of what I want :biggrin:
> [snapback]3039733[/snapback]​*


 :0 looks like my showcase lol i can handle your request on those as well as power vent set up :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Apr 24 2005, 08:38 PM
> *:0 looks like my showcase lol i can handle your request on those as well as power vent set up  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3046849[/snapback]​*


I'll add it to the list of thing I will be needing from you lol :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin: very old pics


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 23 2005, 02:02 PM
> *Here's what I'm waiting to see mine look like damn I can't wait :0
> [snapback]3041559[/snapback]​*



this thing is fucking sick as fuck soon yours should be this far


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Yes, I will have my car up to that quality very soon I hope. Got to go get that frame sandblasted this week for sure


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Having a garage sale this weekend if you want to come by and see the 64 PM me and I will let you know how to get there tons of good stuff for sell let me know if your interested thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Come on people help a homie out I need to sell this 64 let me know


----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Damn double post :uh:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 30 2005, 11:53 AM
> *Come on people help a homie out I need to sell this 64 let me know
> [snapback]3076888[/snapback]​*



Put it on eBay already...


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Apr 30 2005, 09:59 AM
> *Put it on eBay already...
> 
> 
> [snapback]3076910[/snapback]​*


I will if it doesn't sell this weekend


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

I'm putting my 64 up on ebay by the weekend if anyone's interested let me know will put up new pics after I get it all cleaned up thanks


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Here is the 64 I got it on ebay if anyone is interested check it out in classifieds


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Here some pictures of the belly and frame :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

more


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:cheesy:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:0


----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:angry:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Working on getting the frame for my 59 all sandblasted so we can start strapping it and getting it ready for paint going over to the shop to help sand on the belly to help get it done faster hope to have some new updates on the 59 soon. Hope you like my 64 if you really like it it for sale on Ebay :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

lookin good man ....keep up the good work


----------



## west coast ridaz

how much u want for the 64


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@May 6 2005, 08:58 PM~
> *how much u want for the 64
> [snapback]3107581[/snapback]​*


$4,000


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Here is the item #4548598081 you can find it there :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

nice  :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

damn i wish we did not have to sell this thing :machinegun: :guns: :burn:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:0 One day........


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

I saw that 59 vert I was like god damn!!!! :0 It would of been cheaper to by this one then to build mine but oh well I'm building mine the way I want it :thumbsup:


----------



## OrangeCounty58

you sound like me trying to sell my wagon. too bad no one is biting on mine or id go get yours. good project car.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@May 8 2005, 09:58 AM
> *you sound like me trying to sell my wagon. too bad no one is biting on mine or id go get  yours. good project car.
> [snapback]3111325[/snapback]​*


It is a really is a good project just need a good home I am only selling it because my mom is forced to sell her house because of the death of her mom the house just sold yesterday and I need to get the car out in the next two weeks :uh:


----------



## OrangeCounty58

i hear you man, sometimes no takers, then people show up in groves when you dont have it offering you a king's ransom


----------



## Ryan K

Your project is comming along very nicely, i like seeing build up posts. And you building my favorite year impala just makes it better :biggrin: . I'd like to restore a 59 some day...


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@May 8 2005, 10:11 AM
> *i hear you man, sometimes no takers, then people show up in groves when you dont have it offering you a king's ransom
> [snapback]3111354[/snapback]​*


That's for sure well, if anything changes in the next 5 day I would be glad to sell you the car


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 8 2005, 12:03 PM
> *It is a really is a good project just need a good home I am only selling it because my mom is forced to sell her house because of the death of her mom the house just sold yesterday and I need to get the car out in the next two weeks :uh:
> [snapback]3111338[/snapback]​*


damn the house fuckin sold already shit that was fast


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 9 2005, 12:52 AM
> *damn the house fuckin sold already shit that was fast
> [snapback]3113742[/snapback]​*


yes it was fast and now we get to pack it all up and move :uh:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

3 days left on my auction on ebay and no bidders yet :angry: some one needs to buy it from me :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 10 2005, 04:35 PM
> *3 days left on my auction on ebay and no bidders yet :angry: some one needs to buy it from me :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3120756[/snapback]​*


 I got $3k for the 59! LOLOLOLOL!!! Just Kidding! :biggrin: I cant believe no one has snatched the 64 up looks real nice.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 10 2005, 09:09 PM
> *:biggrin:  I got $3k for the 59! LOLOLOLOL!!! Just Kidding! :biggrin:  I cant believe no one has snatched the 64 up looks real nice.
> [snapback]3122794[/snapback]​*


For my 59 $60,000 maybe and it's yours :biggrin: I know what's up with that some one needs to buy my 64 only one day left


----------



## cali4ya

maybe if you wipe that damn striping off!


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by cali4ya_@May 12 2005, 09:42 PM
> *maybe if you wipe that damn striping off!
> [snapback]3133322[/snapback]​*


To each there own can't please everyone


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 12 2005, 10:50 PM
> *To each there own can't please everyone
> [snapback]3133339[/snapback]​*


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE

any recent photos of the 59??


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by GASHOPJUNKIE_@May 13 2005, 01:14 AM
> *any recent photos of the 59??
> [snapback]3133697[/snapback]​*


I just got the frame off to the sandblaster as soon as it gets back then there will be some pics to show on the frame build up


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Got the frame back from sandblasting yesterday and soon I will be able to show you guys the frame build up :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 15 2005, 12:32 PM
> *Got the frame back from sandblasting yesterday and soon I will be able to show you guys the frame build up  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3140775[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

There starting to mock up the frame to the body getting the body mounts lined up and fabricated believe it or not the frame was sandblasted but they left it outside and it's got to go get re sandblasted now :uh:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

some more shots


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

The quarters are very colse to being done belly is ready to paint very soon :0


----------



## Boy.HighClass

i like the color.
one day i will own one of those
!!!!


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@May 17 2005, 12:00 AM
> *i like the color.
> one day i will own one of those
> !!!!
> [snapback]3147922[/snapback]​*


thanks it will be nice when it's done


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@May 17 2005, 02:00 AM
> *i like the color.
> one day i will own one of those
> !!!!
> [snapback]3147922[/snapback]​*


Good luck finding a clean one and not paying 60-80 for it.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 17 2005, 04:05 AM
> *thanks it will be nice when it's done
> [snapback]3147948[/snapback]​*


This is the best thread on Layitlow hands down.  59 Lookin good!!!


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 17 2005, 12:37 PM
> *This is the best thread on Layitlow hands down.  59  Lookin good!!!
> [snapback]3150272[/snapback]​*


Thanks that means a lot to me  I hope to be driving it by the summer if not then there's always next year


----------



## Tilburglowridaz

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 17 2005, 10:23 PM
> *Thanks that means a lot to me   I hope to be driving it by the summer if not then there's always next year
> [snapback]3150508[/snapback]​*





:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: damn love the 59, not much 59 threads on lil :angry:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Here is the front end getting lined up


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

the fenders


----------



## rollindeep408

man im tired of sanding that fuckin belly i just keep thinking in the end it will all be worth it :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 17 2005, 09:14 PM
> *man im tired of sanding that fuckin belly i just keep thinking in the end it will all be worth it  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3152442[/snapback]​*


your hard work will pay off soon my friend :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Excellent pics! You are nearing spray time!!!! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 18 2005, 04:53 AM
> *Excellent pics! You are nearing spray time!!!! :0  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3153171[/snapback]​*


yes, I am can't wait to see some color :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

SSSWWWWEEEEEEETTTTTT :cheesy:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:thumbsup:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

MAN LOOKING GOOD ..TOUR CLOSE BUT DONT RUSH IT ....IS THAT THE FRAME U GONNA USE OR IS IT A DUMMY FRAME..U HAVE YOURS BUILT >???


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@May 18 2005, 06:00 PM
> *MAN LOOKING GOOD ..TOUR CLOSE BUT DONT RUSH IT ....IS THAT THE FRAME U GONNA USE OR IS IT A DUMMY FRAME..U HAVE YOURS BUILT >???
> 
> 
> [snapback]3156544[/snapback]​*


That's the frame I am using they are going to line it up and make the mounts for it and then I am sending it to get fully wrapped but first if you talk to John ask him if he can get me the rubber mounts and bolts so I can line it up right and get it mounted to the body thanks homie


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:wave:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 18 2005, 07:09 PM
> *That's the frame I am using they are going to line it up and make the mounts for it and then I am sending it to get fully wrapped but first if you talk to John ask him if he can get me the rubber mounts and bolts so I can line it up right and get it mounted to the body thanks homie
> [snapback]3156587[/snapback]​*


THOSE DONT TAKE THE RUBBER MOUNTS ..THEY TAKE THE CARDBOARD STYLE ..MOUNTS...


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@May 19 2005, 01:19 PM
> *THOSE DONT TAKE THE RUBBER MOUNTS ..THEY TAKE THE CARDBOARD STYLE ..MOUNTS...
> 
> 
> [snapback]3159968[/snapback]​*


I got the cardboard ones but aren't there bushing or something that go on the frame :dunno:


----------



## TAT2CUTTYCHIK

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 14 2005, 04:54 PM
> *this color on top is what color my main body color will be  the trunk and wing area will be white
> [snapback]3001687[/snapback]​*


LOOKIN GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by CADDYGIRL_@May 19 2005, 05:38 PM
> *LOOKIN GOOD :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3160979[/snapback]​*


thanks


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

ttt


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Just got the House of Kolor pearls Egyptian Gold,Graphite,Green,and Siver now I am just waiting to get started on the frame so we can use these pearls to do some patterns on the frame :0


----------



## Coast One

what are you doing on the frame? thats a lot of colors. what color are you painting it, i thought you were going stock.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Badass.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 25 2005, 10:30 AM
> *what are you doing on the frame? thats a lot of colors. what color are you painting it, i thought you were going stock.
> [snapback]3181761[/snapback]​*


the base will be the Aspen green and then I am going to have line patterns done with simple curves and striate lines


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 25 2005, 10:59 AM
> *Just got the House of Kolor pearls Egyptian Gold,Graphite,Green,and Siver now I am just waiting to get started on the frame so we can use these pearls to do some patterns on the frame  :0
> [snapback]3181359[/snapback]​*


Damn!!!!! It's gonna look awsome man!!!!!


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@May 25 2005, 03:22 PM
> *Damn!!!!! It's gonna look awsome man!!!!!
> [snapback]3182900[/snapback]​*


It's getting there hope to have more for you guys soon :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

here are my bullets for my grill guard that I got from Mr. Impala thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

damn ray you got some nice chrome tits :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

The skirts are being fitted up to the body :0


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

the bracket was loose on them so they welded them up and the body work is very near complete


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

here's bottom of the wings


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

You know how to make me cry! That is just absolutely BEAUTIFUL! **Tears of Joy rolling down Sixone's face**








:tears: :happysad: :worship:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 29 2005, 12:29 PM
> *You know how to make me cry! That is just absolutely BEAUTIFUL! **Tears of Joy rolling down Sixone's face**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tears:  :happysad:  :worship:
> [snapback]3197048[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 28 2005, 10:18 PM
> *damn ray you got some nice chrome tits  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3195381[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: 

But seriously those look good...


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

I almost picked this up but I was just a few hours too late damn it :angry: :twak: :machinegun: Only wanted $6,900 I called on it and just sold :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 29 2005, 05:03 PM
> *I almost picked this up but I was just a few hours too late damn it :angry:  :twak:  :machinegun: Only wanted $6,900 I called on it and just sold :uh:
> [snapback]3197150[/snapback]​*


NOW YOU ARE REALLY MAKING ME CRY!!! **TEARS OF SADNESS NOW ROLL DOWN SIXONE'S FACE**
:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 29 2005, 03:03 PM
> *I almost picked this up but I was just a few hours too late damn it :angry:  :twak:  :machinegun: Only wanted $6,900 I called on it and just sold :uh:
> [snapback]3197150[/snapback]​*


 :angry: the one that got away 

oh yeah lol impy i couldnt help myself on that comment 
:roflmao:


----------



## Low_Ryde

im jealous :angry: 


















tight ride bro


----------



## CruizinKev

yeah cool project!! keep up good work!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 29 2005, 03:03 PM
> *I almost picked this up but I was just a few hours too late damn it :angry:  :twak:  :machinegun: Only wanted $6,900 I called on it and just sold :uh:
> [snapback]3197150[/snapback]​*


Fuck man...If you would have picked up this one, you would have became my new god... :0


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@May 29 2005, 07:34 PM
> *Fuck man...If you would have picked up this one, you would have became my new god... :0
> [snapback]3198421[/snapback]​*


lol :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Cruizin´Kev_@May 29 2005, 07:34 PM
> *yeah cool project!! keep up good work!
> [snapback]3198417[/snapback]​*


Thanks guys :thumbsup:


----------



## 66LOU

LOOKING GOOD


----------



## 66LOU

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 29 2005, 03:26 PM
> *:angry: the one that got away
> 
> oh yeah lol impy i couldnt help myself on that comment
> :roflmao:
> [snapback]3197695[/snapback]​*


WHAT MAN THANKS FOR THE HELP SAT IT WAS COOL CHOPPING IT UP WITH YOU ON SAT YOUVE BEEN THE MOST HELP WHEN COMES TO PAINT QUESTIONS SO FAR


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@May 31 2005, 06:30 PM
> *WHAT MAN THANKS FOR THE HELP SAT IT WAS COOL CHOPPING IT UP WITH YOU ON SAT YOUVE BEEN THE MOST HELP WHEN COMES TO PAINT QUESTIONS SO FAR
> [snapback]3206068[/snapback]​*


thanks homie nice talking with you to need anything else let me know


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

We need a Big Update. :biggrin:

New Page, Means new PICS. :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 4 2005, 07:55 AM
> *We need a Big Update. :biggrin:
> 
> New Page, Means new PICS. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3223191[/snapback]​*


soon enough homie hopefully some of my chrome will be done soon so I could post it up :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie South

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 4 2005, 10:55 AM
> *We need a Big Update. :biggrin:
> 
> New Page, Means new PICS. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3223191[/snapback]​*


miamirida305 will be back home on sunday,check out miami fest...
:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jun 5 2005, 02:11 AM
> *miamirida305 will be back home on sunday,check out miami fest...
> :0  :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3225643[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

I going on a cruise this next week going out of New York and going down to the islands should be fun. The guy doing my 59 said that by the time I get back there should be some good progress like the skirts will be mounted up to the body and all the body work should be finished which that means we are going to have it in paint by next month :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jun 10 2005, 09:11 PM
> *I going on a cruise this next week going out of New York and going down to the islands should be fun. The guy doing my 59 said that by the time I get back there should be some good progress like the skirts will be mounted up to the body and all the body work should be finished which that means we are going to have it in paint by next month :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3256791[/snapback]​*


Damn I can't wait to see that 59 all done up...Beautiful car I tell ya...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

I'm in Tulsa, Oklahoma right now shopping....Here ya go! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: Actually this 59 isnt all that..alot of the trim needs to be buffed and front end needs reanodized...Did I mentioned needs 4 pumps and Cruiser Skirts too. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## /\Chris/\

Very nice looking car man. Someones doing some very nice work.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by /\Chris/\_@Jun 10 2005, 09:06 PM
> *Very nice looking car man. Someones doing some very nice work.
> [snapback]3257271[/snapback]​*


thanks


----------



## drasticbean

more... :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

I hopefully will have new updates soon the body work is all done now and the skirts are fitted. I will have my first batch of chrome back from the plater soon and will have the pictures up as soon I get my stuff back :biggrin:


----------



## 82 REGAL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 10 2005, 09:00 PM
> *I'm in Tulsa, Oklahoma right now shopping....Here ya go! :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin: Actually this 59 isnt all that..alot of the trim needs to be buffed and front end needs reanodized...Did I mentioned needs 4 pumps and Cruiser Skirts too. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3256922[/snapback]​*


don't forget about 13's and continental kit


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 82 REGAL_@Jun 28 2005, 09:19 PM
> *don't forget about 13's and continental kit
> [snapback]3335007[/snapback]​*


----------



## 66LOU

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 4 2005, 07:33 AM
> *thanks homie nice talking with you to need anything else let me know
> [snapback]3223120[/snapback]​*


YO E HERES A PIC OF THE FRAME


----------



## 66LOU

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 4 2005, 07:33 AM
> *thanks homie nice talking with you to need anything else let me know
> [snapback]3223120[/snapback]​*


YO E HERES A PIC OF THE FRAME THANKS FOR THE HELP YOU AND PAT


----------



## LUXURY

my fav 59.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

here's the latest on the 59 they had to redo the mounts on the skirts because they welded these wings that extended out way passed the quarter panel it was butt ass ugly so I had them redo it and this is how it came out alot better


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

more


----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ

here it is on the body notched out the skirt to make a better fit around the rocker moldings :biggrin: paint is coming soon hopefully


----------



## D-Cheeze

lookin good ............


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 7 2005, 08:12 PM
> *lookin good ............
> [snapback]3379236[/snapback]​*


Thanks Homie more to come soon :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES

VERY NICE........I LOVE 59 RAGS ..THEY ARE #1


----------



## bigjaydogg

painted yet?


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by bigjaydogg_@Jul 10 2005, 07:19 PM
> *painted yet?
> [snapback]3392440[/snapback]​*


Does it look painted? If it is painted that's news to me hopefully soon


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:wave:


----------



## xavierthexman

HURRY UP~~~ :biggrin: This is taking too long! :angry:


----------



## JasonJ

Yea, what the X-man said!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 13 2005, 09:43 PM
> *Yea, what the X-man said!!!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3409388[/snapback]​*


No room to talk there buddy!
:angry: :biggrin: This 59 is in the oven! Yours is on the backburner!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 13 2005, 04:15 PM
> *HURRY UP~~~    :biggrin:   This is taking too long!   :angry:
> [snapback]3409008[/snapback]​*


Hook me up with some money and it will go a lot faster I guess the guy is waiting for the frame to be done first so that he makes sure it all fits together and lines up before messing with finished shit :biggrin:


----------



## blvdsixty

take your time and do it right bro.. the 59 look good


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@Jul 13 2005, 11:03 PM
> *take your time and do it right bro.. the 59 look good
> [snapback]3410710[/snapback]​*


Thanks homie


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 13 2005, 11:32 PM
> *No room to talk there buddy!
> :angry:  :biggrin:  This 59 is in the oven! Yours is on the backburner!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3410031[/snapback]​*


 :angry:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 14 2005, 05:37 AM
> *:angry:
> [snapback]3411028[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jul 14 2005, 12:01 AM
> *Hook me up with some money and it will go a lot faster I guess the guy is waiting for the frame to be done first so that he makes sure it all fits together and lines up before messing with finished shit  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3410696[/snapback]​*



How much you need? :biggrin: 

You let me claim it on the weekends I can send you the $$$.  

:cheesy: Yeah Right! 

That's your baby. I'll just take picutres of it and pretend in my mind that it's mine. Someday I'll be able to do this but for the time being I'll admire your ride and dream on.  Can't wait to see some paint on it.


----------



## Skim

dream car shit right there. good work homie.


----------



## FoolishinVegas

Man!! I love this topic. You're living my dream right there with that ride bro, I'm jealous :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

*NEW JUST GOT MY CONVERTIBLE TOP RACK BACK* :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Chrome :0


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:thumbsup:


----------



## Spanky

Is it possible to truly hate someone that you have never ever met?



j/k this bitch is looking really nice..good job man..


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jul 19 2005, 04:51 PM
> *Is it possible to truly hate someone that you have never ever met?
> j/k this bitch is looking really nice..good job man..
> [snapback]3437890[/snapback]​*


Best thread on Layitlow! :biggrin:


----------



## Stradale

People who do frame off have my deepest respect, how you manage to take it all apart, and put it back together in a beautiful way is stunning.
GOOD JOB!


----------



## A TODA MADRE

thats real nice.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Stradale_@Jul 19 2005, 02:44 PM
> *People who do frame off have my deepest respect, how you manage to take it all apart, and put it back together in a beautiful way is stunning.
> GOOD JOB!
> [snapback]3438916[/snapback]​*


Thanks it's not easy building a frame off restoration it takes a lot of money and time to build your dream but you only live once so why not. I sent the top rack out to Mike at MJ cruisers in Tyler, TX my top irons and header bow were garbage so I decided to buy a clean set of top irons and had him fix my header bow I thought that the header bow was also supposed to be chromed and it wasn't but I will either have it painted the color of car or try and have it chromed not really sure what to do with it yet.


----------



## Indy64

Really lookin forward to seein this done. Gonna look awesome!! Favorite year, favorite color. :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman

HURRY UP MAN! j/k :biggrin: 

I have to agree, one of the best threads on LiL. 


Big UPs to YOU for doing a FIRME JOB! Who's spraying it for you? And where at?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jul 19 2005, 01:50 PM
> *Chrome  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]3437400[/snapback]​*



HOLY SHIT!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Incredible work bro :0 ...Much respect for all that work, effort and money you put into this buildup...I love it man!!!


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 19 2005, 06:00 PM
> *HURRY UP MAN!  j/k    :biggrin:
> 
> I have to agree, one of the best threads on LiL.
> Big UPs to YOU for doing a FIRME JOB!  Who's spraying it for you?  And where at?
> [snapback]3439874[/snapback]​*


It's at Dave's at D-RODS STREET RODS here in San Jose and Dave and my friend Evan my fellow car club member will be painting it and hopefully my frame will be ready soon


----------



## Coast One

:0 Evan??!! i seen his work... :thumbsup: he can clear my car anyday! :biggrin:
what up evan!
cars coming out tight by the way , ray


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jul 19 2005, 07:20 PM
> *top irons and had him fix my header bow I thought that the header bow was also supposed to be chromed and it wasn't but I will either have it painted the color of car or try and have it chromed not really sure what to do with it yet.
> [snapback]3439103[/snapback]​*


Chrome the header bow,has a much better presentation when the top is down versus being painted.  The header bow being chrome will flow right into the outside stainless mouldings and interior mouldings..


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 21 2005, 11:04 AM
> *Chrome the header bow,has a much better presentation when the top is down versus being painted.   The header bow being chrome will flow right into the outside stainless mouldings and interior mouldings..
> [snapback]3449751[/snapback]​*


he might as well, hes done everything else, right? :uh:


----------



## Mr Impala

might not have chromed it cuz it might still be kinda soft and not chromeable


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 21 2005, 10:09 AM
> *might not have chromed it cuz it might still be kinda soft and not chromeable
> [snapback]3449791[/snapback]​*


that's possible I don't know if I can chrome it doesn't feel or sound like metal :dunno: I'm going to call him and see what he made it out of


----------



## westsidehydros

sorry if my post makes me sound like a newb, but do you even see that part of the rack? doesn't the material wrap around it? just wanna know. anyone have a pic that shows the header in chrome, where you can see it?


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

here you go it's a 58 but same concept :cheesy:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Jul 19 2005, 06:50 PM
> *Incredible work bro :0 ...Much respect for all that work, effort and money you put into this buildup...I love it man!!!
> [snapback]3440107[/snapback]​*


Thanks, I do what I can I got the frame to the guy at the shop so I will have my frame build up to post soon


----------



## D-Cheeze

so will it be out by next year ?


----------



## Psta

will you be able to see over the dash?



:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 25 2005, 11:33 AM
> *will you be able to see over the dash?
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]3474487[/snapback]​*


:0

hes got original '59 phone books! :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Psta+Jul 25 2005, 01:33 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> will you be able to see over the dash?
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]3474487[/snapback]​[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Coast One_@Jul 25 2005, 01:34 PM
> *:0
> 
> hes got original '59 phone books! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3474493[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 25 2005, 12:34 PM
> *:0
> 
> hes got original '59 phone books! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3474493[/snapback]​*


Everyone is looking at me at work for laughing so loud!


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 25 2005, 11:40 AM
> *Everyone is looking at me at work for laughing so loud!
> [snapback]3474521[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 25 2005, 10:20 AM
> *so will it be out by next year ?
> [snapback]3474426[/snapback]​*


I hope to have it out next year


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 25 2005, 10:33 AM
> *will you be able to see over the dash?
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]3474487[/snapback]​*


Yes I will be able to see over the dash no worries homie


----------



## Coast One

hey what up? when can i pick up my adex??


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 27 2005, 08:02 PM
> *hey what up? when can i pick up my adex??
> [snapback]3493872[/snapback]​*


I wasn't able to make it to Black Magic but I will get it to you as soon as we can :biggrin:


----------



## 81 Hustle

LMFAO, better u than me. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 81 Hustle

:0


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jul 19 2005, 03:50 PM
> *Chrome  :0
> [snapback]3437400[/snapback]​*


NICE!


----------



## Coast One

alright... breaks over, lets see more update pics...


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 28 2005, 02:11 PM
> *alright... breaks over, lets see more update pics...
> [snapback]3498824[/snapback]​*


Soon I will have new pics to share


----------



## BLVD66

:biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jul 31 2005, 11:03 AM
> *:thumbsup:
> [snapback]3514998[/snapback]​*


ANYMORE PROGRESS PICS?????????????????????????




WERE ALL WAITING :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 31 2005, 11:05 AM
> *ANYMORE PROGRESS PICS?????????????????????????
> WERE ALL WAITING  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3515013[/snapback]​*


I have to get on Dave and see what's going on he's good but he's slow as hell and very expencive OH WELL that's what I get for wanting the best :biggrin:


----------



## SKReeCH

tight whip, cant wait to see it done :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 27 2005, 10:02 PM
> *hey what up? when can i pick up my adex??
> [snapback]3493872[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: now you got two dumps now lets see that caprice get up :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One




----------



## RollinDeepSJ

I like the new project section it should be a lot easier to keep up on my topic :thumbsup: I keep finding my topic 5 pages back should be a lot better now


----------



## Coast One

if you posted pictures up more often you wouldnt find it burried 5 pages back :0


----------



## 81 Hustle

:0


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 3 2005, 03:01 PM
> *if you posted pictures up more often you wouldnt find it burried 5 pages back :0
> [snapback]3536283[/snapback]​*


if someone would work on my car faster then that wouldn't be a problem


----------



## Coast One

lol, just go over there take a bunch of pictures, take request of what people want to see and everyday put up one picture :cheesy: 
so they dont work on your shit everyday?


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 3 2005, 09:24 PM~3538789
> *lol, just go over there take a bunch of pictures, take request of what people want to see and everyday put up one picture :cheesy:
> so they dont work on your shit everyday?
> *


Nope the 59 isn't the only car in there and now that I'm going to miss all the shows this year I'm not really worried about it  next year it will be done for sure as soon as it's painted I am taking it down to Bowtie Connection in LA so that they can put in my interior and accessories just got to get the 64 sold to get the money for them


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Aug 4 2005, 07:06 PM~3543053
> *Nope the 59 isn't the only car in there and now that I'm going to miss all the shows this year I'm not really worried about it   next year it will be done for sure as soon as it's painted I am taking it down to Bowtie Connection in LA so that they can put in my interior and accessories just got to get the 64 sold to get the money for them
> *


we back from hot august nights with some more shit to post up for the 59 spent some money this weekend right ray lol
:twak: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 8 2005, 01:42 PM~3562263
> *we back from hot august nights with some more shit to post up for the 59 spent some money this weekend right ray lol
> :twak:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


Here's a seek peek of what I got in Reno more stuff is on it's way :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Aug 9 2005, 09:17 PM~3572860
> *Here's a seek peek of what I got in Reno more stuff is on it's way :biggrin:
> *


Hey nice crate motor!  Now just sell those ugly ass valve covers and air cleaner and buy some nice headers and you'll be set!


----------



## san 312

if you dont mind me asking, what that engine hit you for! damn I got an edlebrock catalog and most of thier shit is over $5G's.


----------



## Long Roof

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Aug 9 2005, 05:17 PM~3572860
> *Here's a seek peek of what I got in Reno more stuff is on it's way :biggrin:
> *


Damn man... I'd love to have one of those.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 9 2005, 08:52 PM~3574305
> *Hey nice crate motor!   Now just sell those ugly ass valve covers and air cleaner and buy some nice headers and you'll be set!
> *


you know it I got to make it my own


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by san 312_@Aug 9 2005, 11:01 PM~3576187
> *if you dont mind me asking, what that engine hit you for!  damn  I got an edlebrock catalog and most of thier shit is over $5G's.
> *


The regular price on this motor is almost $6,000 but I got it on show price so it was $5,200


----------



## EXCLUSIVE

OH SHIT, LOOKS LIKE WE'RE GOING TO HAVE TO RACE WHEN YOUR DONE.


----------



## lone star

damn bro i know you are pouring money into that 59 rag. its gonna be badass.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Aug 9 2005, 07:17 PM~3572860
> *Here's a seek peek of what I got in Reno more stuff is on it's way :biggrin:
> *


Looking awsome bro...


----------



## 66LOU

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Aug 9 2005, 05:17 PM~3572860
> *Here's a seek peek of what I got in Reno more stuff is on it's way :biggrin:
> *


NICE


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 9 2005, 08:52 PM~3574305
> *Hey nice crate motor!   Now just sell those ugly ass valve covers and air cleaner and buy some nice headers and you'll be set!
> *


those cover do got to go


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 11 2005, 05:35 PM~3597028
> *those cover do got to go
> *


Well, you know I'll be over there at your shop getting stuff for this engine so be on the look out for me to come by :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

nice 59


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Aug 11 2005, 07:24 PM~3597742
> *Well, you know I'll be over there at your shop getting stuff for this engine so be on the look out for me to come by :thumbsup:
> *


i took that pic :biggrin: 
i got something in mind if your game?


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 11 2005, 08:14 PM~3598039
> *i took that pic  :biggrin:
> i got something in mind if your game?
> *


shoot your idea at me I'm always up for new ideas


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Here are my March pullys I got in Reno :0


----------



## Mr Impala

where are you gonna send em to get chromed? try el paso plating in texas they are bad ass


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

this Is what my Be Cool set up should look like when I get it in the car my Be Cool stuff is still on it's way from Summit


----------



## OrangeCounty58

yeah i like the march kit too, but not polished


----------



## MANUELITO619

HOW MUCH ARE THOSE March pullys ?


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by MANUELITO619_@Aug 19 2005, 03:46 PM~3659045
> *HOW MUCH ARE THOSE March pullys ?
> *


they are about $1,550 but I got them at Hot August Nights so there was a slight discount on them


----------



## MajesticsK63

:thumbsup: got to luv does 59... :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

damn, all this money being dropped, and no TPI?


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Aug 19 2005, 08:56 PM~3660658
> *damn, all this money being dropped, and no TPI?
> *


I wanted to do a TPI but I figured it was getting played out so I went with the duel 4 insted to be different


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Aug 20 2005, 03:32 PM~3662310
> *I wanted to do a TPI but I figured it was getting played out so I went with the duel 4 insted to be different
> *


ya, dual quads should be nice, just get a an air cleaner that accentuates them nicely.
I like the accel ram jet system myself


----------



## Psta




----------



## RollinDeepSJ

these were badass trailmaster spotlights :biggrin:


----------



## Psta

:biggrin:


----------



## MonteMan

Looks like you are doing it right. All the parts I'd get


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Aug 23 2005, 12:53 PM~3676729
> *these were badass trailmaster spotlights :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

TRAILMASTER ON EBAY... This one is missing the door mount bracket. $425 needs complete resto.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

BID OR BUY NOW

Another one on ebay,Buy it now $1600


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 26 2005, 05:58 AM~3695669
> *BID OR BUY NOW
> 
> Another one on ebay,Buy it now $1600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


stop posteing the lights im gunna buy LOL


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 27 2005, 07:43 AM~3702179
> *stop posteing the lights im gunna buy LOL
> *


Its an exspensive disease....


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

BIG SURPRISE COMING SOON AND I MEAN BIG SURPRISE STAY TUNED :biggrin:


----------



## bowtieconnection

:0


> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Aug 27 2005, 03:48 PM~3704302
> *BIG SURPRISE COMING SOON AND I MEAN BIG SURPRISE STAY TUNED :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## blvdsixty

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Aug 27 2005, 04:48 PM~3704302
> *BIG SURPRISE COMING SOON AND I MEAN BIG SURPRISE STAY TUNED :biggrin:
> *


oh shit... :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One

did you actually traded it in for a miata like you said at lowe paint?? :0 :dunno:


----------



## GREAT WHITE

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 28 2005, 01:24 PM~3708060
> *did you actually traded it in for a miata like you said at lowe paint?? :0  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 28 2005, 12:24 PM~3708060
> *did you actually traded it in for a miata like you said at lowe paint?? :0  :dunno:
> *


No I traded for Taco Bell instead I got hungry :scrutinize:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Aug 30 2005, 10:02 PM~3722901
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Big Update, Small ass pics! I cant see shit!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Aug 30 2005, 06:02 PM~3722901
> *:thumbsup:
> *


don't leave us in suspense ???????????????


----------



## Coast One

hmmm what could it be... :uh:


----------



## OrangeCounty58

i want to play too


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 30 2005, 10:07 PM~3724547
> *hmmm what could it be... :uh:
> *


maybe he's coming out the closet :biggrin: again :0 






















































j/k :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 31 2005, 08:50 AM~3726392
> *maybe he's coming out the closet  :biggrin: again  :0
> j/k  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


More like the parts are coming out the closet and ending up at Bowtie Connection :0 Not happy with Dave right now and for what I have with him my car should be done so I'm pulling the 59 out as soon as I find a way to get it out of his shop I guess the secret is out


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin: should have just done that from the get.


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Aug 31 2005, 08:49 AM~3726386
> *i want to play too
> *


shouldnt those be gold plated?


:0 :0 :0


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 31 2005, 09:12 AM~3726564
> *:biggrin: should have just done that from the get.
> *


Your right but I was trying to keep it local but we have a bunch of rip off shops here in SJ so from now on I take my shit to LA get it done right the first time bite the bullet once insted of two or three times


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

RollinDeepSJ


CAR LOOKING GOOD CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT WHEN DONE. :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Aug 31 2005, 09:02 AM~3726501
> *More like the parts are coming out the closet and ending up at Bowtie Connection  :0 Not happy with Dave right now and for what I have with him my car should be done so I'm pulling the 59 out as soon as I find a way to get it out of his shop I guess the secret is out
> *


I TRIED TO WARN YOU


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 31 2005, 11:17 AM~3727258
> *I TRIED TO WARN YOU
> *


I know that homie I am going to come by and see you about some engine parts soon but my DAD'S in the Hospital right now he had to have a blood transfusion his blood counts are low so I haven't had a chance to go see Dave and tell him I'm taking it out but I need to have a couple of thing done to it first before I can take it out so I don't want to piss him off and get the car kicked out before I'm ready


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Aug 31 2005, 11:23 AM~3727291
> *I know that homie I am going to come by and see you about some engine parts soon but my DAD'S in the Hospital right now he had to have a blood transfusion his blood counts are low so I haven't had a chance to go see Dave and tell him I'm taking it out but I need to have a couple of thing done to it first before I can take it out so I don't want to piss him off and get the car kicked out before I'm ready
> *


NO PROBLEM WHEN-EVER YOUR READY ........HOPE YOUR DAD GETS BETTER SOON


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Aug 31 2005, 12:49 PM~3726386
> *i want to play too
> *


Nice OC58!


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 31 2005, 11:37 AM~3727376
> *NO PROBLEM WHEN-EVER YOUR READY ........HOPE YOUR DAD GETS BETTER SOON
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Aug 31 2005, 05:36 PM~3729829
> *Thanks Homie
> *


anytime man ......so you going to kos?


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 31 2005, 06:55 PM~3730344
> *anytime man ......so you going to kos?
> *


yes we will be there but I don't think the Monte will be done in time oh well, next year is our year should have 5 cars out :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Aug 31 2005, 06:57 PM~3730367
> *yes we will be there but I don't think the Monte will be done in time oh well, next year is our year should have 5 cars out  :biggrin:
> *


so will you be rollin deep ?


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Aug 31 2005, 10:02 AM~3726501
> *More like the parts are coming out the closet and ending up at Bowtie Connection  :0 Not happy with Dave right now and for what I have with him my car should be done so I'm pulling the 59 out as soon as I find a way to get it out of his shop I guess the secret is out
> *


yeah paint prison SUCKS


----------



## Coast One

sounds worse than guantanamo


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Aug 31 2005, 08:57 PM~3730367
> *yes we will be there but I don't think the Monte will be done in time oh well, next year is our year should have 5 cars out  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 31 2005, 08:14 PM~3730800
> *so will you be rollin deep ?
> *


hopefully, we will try our best to make it happen getting there slowly trying to get our cars out finally you know how it is. I want to be rollin all ready but it will happen soon enough


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Aug 31 2005, 10:28 PM~3731464
> *yeah paint prison SUCKS
> *


yes it does


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Good news went to the chrome shop yesterday and they said that it should be done today so I will post pics as soon I get the stuff home :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Chrome :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

more chrome


----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:0


----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

_Hey waz up homes, nice ride, what is your plans with all the stainless moldings chrome or polish?  :biggrin: _


----------



## showandgo

looking beautiful, wish i wasnt broke because thats my favorite car. keep up the good work


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Sep 2 2005, 08:19 PM~3743517
> *Hey waz up homes, nice ride, what is your plans with all the stainless moldings chrome or polish?    :biggrin:
> *


I am having the moldings polished to a mirror finish. That's next to pick up soon I should have it back from the polisher


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Sep 2 2005, 10:28 PM~3743547
> *I am having the moldings polished to a mirror finish. That's next to pick up soon I should have it back from the polisher
> *


*What finish do u think those moldings from the rides of lifestyle and southside have chrome or polish?
I still don't know if I should chrome my moldings or polish them on my 59 
:dunno: *


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Sep 2 2005, 08:42 PM~3743595
> *What finish do u think those moldings from the rides of lifestyle and southside have chrome or polish?
> I still don't know if I should chrome my moldings or polish them on my 59
> :dunno:
> *


I hear that chrome doesn't stick very well on the stainless so that's why I did not chrome it but the stainless polishes up really nice so that's why I am going that way


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

Thanks for the tip :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

no problem :thumbsup:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

r u adding an autronic eye, speedminder,and a ashtray vacuum to your ride


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Sep 2 2005, 09:02 PM~3743680
> *r u adding an autronic eye, speedminder,and a ashtray vacuum to your ride
> *


I am adding all the power options but I think that's as far as I'm going to take it


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

Do u know any body selling this items that i just mentioned


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Sep 2 2005, 09:07 PM~3743698
> *Do u know any body selling this items that i just mentioned
> *


www.onestopimpalashop.com his name is Noah he is also on lil


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Sep 2 2005, 11:09 PM~3743706
> *www.onestopimpalashop.com his name is Noah he is also on lil
> *


yeah I know noah good guy he sold me a passenger spotlight,
I'm going to be buying a couple more accessories from him but he doesn't have a speedminder, :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Sep 2 2005, 09:15 PM~3743723
> *yeah I know noah good guy he sold my passenger spotlight,
> I'm going to be buying a couple more accessories from him but he doesn't have a speedminder,  :biggrin:
> *


yes I do


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

Ohhhh party over here :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Sep 2 2005, 09:17 PM~3743730
> *yes I do
> 
> *


Hook the man up Noah :biggrin:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

send me a price for those items when u have time, have u sold the speedminder to anybody


----------



## lone star

uffin:


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Sep 2 2005, 10:15 PM~3743723
> *yeah I know noah good guy he sold me a passenger spotlight,
> I'm going to be buying a couple more accessories from him but he doesn't have a speedminder,  :biggrin:
> *


 i got a speed minder, throttle holder , and a few other 59 items


----------



## Nasty

lookin good Ray  

i havnt seen you guys in a minute, hows the rollin deep fella doin ???


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Sep 3 2005, 09:50 AM~3745261
> *lookin good Ray
> 
> i havnt seen you guys in a minute, hows the rollin deep fella doin ???
> *


We are good just trying to get the Monte done that's at Harry's house


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Sep 3 2005, 10:54 AM~3745273
> *We are good just trying to get the Monte done that's at Harry's house
> *


yea i heard it was over there. i think i might head over there today to check out my baby. tell the rest of the homies i said what up :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

I'll do that


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

I'm going to check on my 59 tomorrow to see if it's ready to go to it's new shop can't wait to get it to John at Bowtie so he can work his magic on it


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Sep 6 2005, 10:01 PM~3765241
> *I'm going to check on my 59 tomorrow to see if it's ready to go to it's new shop can't wait to get it to John at Bowtie so he can work his magic on it
> *


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Car is almost ready to go and will be in LA by next weekend well that's the plan at least :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Sep 11 2005, 01:46 PM~3792849
> *Car is almost ready to go and will be in LA by next weekend well that's the plan at least :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Off to drop off my first load to BowTie Connection :biggrin: leaving at 4am to get there by noon or so lucky me :0


----------



## Mr Impala

i see cruiser skirt moldings lol


----------



## M.Cruz

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Here the latest updates on the 59 the car has been put into a sealer and is ready to go paint


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ

body


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

wings


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

undercarriage :biggrin:


----------



## Black 78 MC

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER

looking good


----------



## lone star

the car is going to be fuckin sick


----------



## D-Cheeze

SO IS DAVE STILL PAINTING IT >?


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Sep 19 2005, 07:46 PM~3847109
> *SO IS DAVE STILL PAINTING IT >?
> *


no he is pretending that he is going to be painting it he doesn't know that we are going to take it out for good he just thinks that we are getting the frame and belly done :biggrin:


----------



## brett

nice !!!!! cant wait !!!! off to bowtie huh?nice!!!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

The body looks really nice. What color is the car going to be?


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Sep 20 2005, 03:38 AM~3848666
> *The body looks really nice. What color is the car going to be?
> *


two tone pink and purple. thats just what i heard :dunno:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Sep 20 2005, 02:38 AM~3848666
> *The body looks really nice. What color is the car going to be?
> *


It's going green on green now since I'm not going stock anymore


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 20 2005, 08:14 AM~3849775
> *two tone pink and purple. thats just what i heard :dunno:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Sep 19 2005, 07:50 PM~3847142
> *no he is pretending that he is going to be painting it he doesn't know that we are going to take it out for good he just thinks that we are getting the frame and belly done :biggrin:
> *


SNEEKY BASTARD :biggrin: GOOD FOR YOU


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Sep 20 2005, 10:54 AM~3850818
> *SNEEKY BASTARD  :biggrin:  GOOD FOR YOU
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LaPiedad

Thanks for the updates RollinDeep. License plate, ROLLN59?!?!? I wish they had a reality show on your car, but this is more than enough. Keep posting the pictures for all of us dreamers.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by LaPiedad_@Sep 21 2005, 01:29 PM~3858914
> *Thanks for the updates RollinDeep.  License plate, ROLLN59?!?!?  I wish they had a reality show on your car, but this is more than enough.  Keep posting the pictures for all of us dreamers.
> *


That's funny no reality show for me lol I will keep all posted up on the progress of the 59 the body is going down to Bowtie Saturday morning then I will be getting back one bad ass ride can't wait :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

WoW. COLOR TIME PLEASE! :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 22 2005, 10:31 AM~3865191
> *WoW. COLOR TIME PLEASE! :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Color would be nice it's ready for it taking the car down tomorrow and will drop it off to John on Saturday then hopefully I will get some color finally :thumbsup:


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Sep 22 2005, 08:35 PM~3868583
> *Color would be nice it's ready for it taking the car down tomorrow and will drop it off to John on Saturday then hopefully I will get some color finally :thumbsup:
> *


you know bowtie will get it done right :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Sep 22 2005, 07:58 PM~3868740
> *you know bowtie will get it done  right  :biggrin:
> *


No doubt that's why I'm taking it to you :0


----------



## Nasty

Damn very nice.

i just hope when its time to start gettin ready for paint on the cutty that it goes good like yours seemed to have. the cutty is pretty str8 tho so i dont think we will run into any real big problems. atleast i hope not.


----------



## M.Cruz

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Sep 22 2005, 08:35 PM~3868583
> *Color would be nice it's ready for it taking the car down tomorrow and will drop it off to John on Saturday then hopefully I will get some color finally :thumbsup:
> *


dang homie your gona have yourself one badass impala :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

The 59 is now in the hands of BowTie Connection here it is on the truck leaving for LA long ass drive but worth every second


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Sweet.


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Sep 26 2005, 09:58 AM~3886171
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGG-CEE

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Sep 26 2005, 09:58 AM~3886171
> *:biggrin:
> *


DAM LOOKS BAD ASS...THAT SHIT IS GONNA COME OUT SICK ONCE THE FINSH WIT THA SHIT.!!!!  



HOW LONG THEY GONNA KEEP IT?????


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O.

looking good looks like mine primerd also


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Sep 27 2005, 01:52 PM~3896209
> *looking good looks like mine primerd also
> *


Hopefully it won't be in primer for much longer


----------



## SixFourClownin

Sweet, I cant wait to see what they do with it.

What is it exactly you are having them do to it, everything else?


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 28 2005, 04:24 AM~3900612
> *Sweet, I cant wait to see what they do with it.
> 
> What is it exactly you are having them do to it, everything else?
> *


I am having everything done by them paint, interior, molding the frame, hydraulics, all the rest of the chrome that needs to be plated, sound system if I still have any money left :tears: :biggrin: and most importanly make it run and drive :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Sep 28 2005, 10:59 AM~3902336
> *I am having everything done by them paint, interior, molding the frame, hydraulics, all the rest of the chrome that needs to be plated,  sound system if I still have any money left :tears: :biggrin:  and most importanly make it run and drive :thumbsup:
> *


WERE DID YOU TAKE IT TO GET DONE..... LOT OF $$$ RIGHT...


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Sep 28 2005, 11:49 AM~3903104
> *WERE DID YOU TAKE IT TO GET DONE..... LOT OF $$$ RIGHT...
> *


yes it will cost a lot of money but in the end it will be worth it


----------



## Coast One

it will be worth it when its driving down king road.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 28 2005, 02:49 PM~3904318
> *it will be worth it when its driving down king road.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LaPiedad

It will be worth every penny. Any pictures of it at Bowtie?? I'm sure it's sitting next to some bad ass cars. Keep us posted. Thanks.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by LaPiedad_@Sep 29 2005, 09:42 AM~3909556
> *It will be worth every penny.   Any pictures of it at Bowtie??  I'm sure it's sitting next to some bad ass cars.   Keep us posted. Thanks.
> *


I'm going to BowTie after Vegas since they are really busy right now getting ready for the super show but the car is at the body shop getting some extra things done to it so that it's perfect for that really nice paint job :biggrin: when I get there I will get some more pics


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:thumbsup:


----------



## enough_talkin

cant wait to see some new pics of it...its gonna look sick bro


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Oct 1 2005, 05:57 PM~3924719
> *cant wait to see some new pics of it...its gonna look sick bro
> *


I should have some new pic in a couple of weeks when I go back to the shop


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Oct 2 2005, 05:02 PM~3928747
> *I should have some new pic in a couple of weeks when I go back to the shop
> *



car looks nice seen it the other day


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 2 2005, 05:40 PM~3929309
> *car looks nice seen it the other day
> *


your going to have to be my official picture taker since I live 6 to 8 hours away and it cost me $240 in gas to go down there and back :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Oct 2 2005, 07:08 PM~3929452
> *your going to have to be my official picture taker since I live 6 to 8 hours away and it cost me $240 in gas to go down there and back  :biggrin:
> *


it takes you 8 hours?? how fast do you drive 45mph??


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 2 2005, 07:15 PM~3929889
> *it takes you 8 hours?? how fast do you drive 45mph??
> *


fully loaded truck with trailer takes 8 hours can't go much over 55mph or else the car would have flipped over and the shop is outside of LA more towards Disney area so yes it takes a long time to get there  empty it would only take about 6 hours


----------



## Coast One

6? you still drive slow... :biggrin: takes about 7 to get to daygo.


----------



## Psta

I farted.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 3 2005, 01:16 PM~3934102
> *6? you still drive slow... :biggrin: takes about 7 to get to daygo.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Oct 3 2005, 04:55 PM~3934956
> *:dunno:
> *


TRANSLATE;
It takes him 7 hrs to get to San Deigo.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 3 2005, 03:05 PM~3935018
> *TRANSLATE;
> It takes him 7 hrs to get to San Deigo.
> *


Understood the first time I was saying I guess I drive slow I'll let Coast One have all the tickets :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

u must stop at aaalll the rest areas and fast food spots on the way :cheesy:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 3 2005, 06:09 PM~3936368
> *u must stop at aaalll the rest areas and fast food spots on the way :cheesy:
> *


Howd you know :roflmao:


----------



## Coast One

i could tell :cheesy:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 3 2005, 08:09 PM~3936368
> *u must stop at aaalll the rest areas and fast food spots on the way :cheesy:
> *


I cant do that.I fil up on gas and Snacc's before I leave,and I try not to stop again untill I need gas,or Im where Im going!!


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Here what your looking for Coast


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

toast always stiring shit up huh lol when i drive to la in the civic i make good time lol :0


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Oct 4 2005, 11:09 AM~3939293
> *Here what your looking for Coast
> *


are you going to put a mural of a Treasure troll on the trunk?








:biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 5 2005, 08:58 AM~3945796
> *are you going to put a mural of a Treasure troll on the trunk?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


OR ON THERE NECKS? LOL


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Oct 5 2005, 01:42 PM~3947388
> *OR ON THERE NECKS? LOL
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Oct 5 2005, 11:42 AM~3947388
> *OR ON THERE NECKS? LOL
> *


Where can I get one I'll rock the troll :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One

you guys come up with the wierdest shit. :roflmao:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

this is the shit right here :biggrin: :0


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:0


----------



## DJ63

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Sep 29 2005, 09:58 AM~3909667
> *I'm going to BowTie after Vegas since they are really busy right now getting ready for the super show but the car is at the body shop getting some extra things done to it so that it's perfect for that really nice paint job :biggrin: when I get there I will get some more pics
> *


Any updates on the ride? Did you make it down to BTC after the show?


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Oct 13 2005, 05:59 PM~3996355
> *Any updates on the ride?  Did you make it down to BTC after the show?
> *


Going down this Saturday to go over the details


----------



## TWisM85CUT

I'm just curious. I have a '63 I am trying to get started. But Money Keeps becoming an issue :uh: . Where does everyone get the money to do their rides?? I'm am 'bout to get into a fire department so that will help a little :biggrin: . But where do people get the money from?


----------



## Coast One

:dunno::


----------



## M.Cruz

> _Originally posted by TWisM85CUT_@Oct 13 2005, 09:15 PM~3997215
> *I'm just curious. I have a '63 I am trying to get started. But Money Keeps becoming an issue :uh: . Where does everyone get the money to do their rides?? I'm am 'bout to get into a fire department so that will help a little :biggrin: . But where do people get the money from?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coast One

:roflmao:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by TWisM85CUT_@Oct 13 2005, 08:15 PM~3997215
> *I'm just curious. I have a '63 I am trying to get started. But Money Keeps becoming an issue :uh: . Where does everyone get the money to do their rides?? I'm am 'bout to get into a fire department so that will help a little :biggrin: . But where do people get the money from?
> *


To tell you the truth I really don't have the money to be doing what I'm doing I am just going for it doing what ever I have to do to get the money. My parents are helping me out plus the credit cards and I am just going for it you only live once and I will be paying for this for many many years to come but I'm young and don't have any kids I am just making it out that the car is like my kid and it needs attention and my money just like a real kid would need that's the best way I can decribe it.


----------



## The most hated

> _Originally posted by TWisM85CUT_@Oct 13 2005, 09:15 PM~3997215
> *I'm just curious. I have a '63 I am trying to get started. But Money Keeps becoming an issue :uh: . Where does everyone get the money to do their rides?? I'm am 'bout to get into a fire department so that will help a little :biggrin: . But where do people get the money from?
> *



follow the rainbow, at the end there is a pot of gold...

:uh:


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Oct 14 2005, 03:00 AM~3998307
> *follow the rainbow, at the end there is a pot of gold...
> 
> :uh:
> *


no wonder, stupid midgets told me to follow the yellow brick road :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

:roflmao:


----------



## 59sedandelivery

Hey rolling, there will be no more posting of pics on that pair of 59,s :angry: in that show... It cost me another monitor for my puter when i kicked the old one off the desk..... i cant take it anymore...arrrrgggghhhh :uh: LOL that is the baddest paint job i have ever seen on a 59... My hair is razing on my neck..damn,lucky azzzz :biggrin: ps got inny mor??????????? i need my 59 fixx


----------



## four 0 eight

> _Originally posted by TWisM85CUT_@Oct 13 2005, 09:15 PM~3997215
> *I'm just curious. I have a '63 I am trying to get started. But Money Keeps becoming an issue :uh: . Where does everyone get the money to do their rides?? I'm am 'bout to get into a fire department so that will help a little :biggrin: . But where do people get the money from?
> *


SELL DRUGS LOL 
BE A DRUG DEALER AND YOU WILL HAVE NO PROBLEMS


----------



## TWisM85CUT

> *SELL DRUGS LOL
> BE A DRUG DEALER AND YOU WILL HAVE NO PROBLEM*


I'm not implying that. I just wasn't sure if people just financed everything, or pulled money out of homes or just had some bomb ass jobs. Or even if like people that were in clubs had other club members that would do the work for cheap or what. You know what I mean? I just keep running into problems with my "63 and keep going back and forth on wheather I wanna just sell it and take a loss, or keep it even if it takes me 10 years to finish it. I guess I just have low patience.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

The 59 is now going to G's autobody in LA to get all the body work finished and paint done, patterns to come later I will have some pics as soon as It get there and new stuff is done to it


----------



## fabian

let see em !


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Oct 16 2005, 10:33 PM~4014098
> *let see em !
> *


There's nothing to show it's not there yet hopefully it will be dropped off there tomorrow


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Oct 17 2005, 08:38 AM~4014123
> *There's nothing to show it's not there yet hopefully it will be dropped off there tomorrow
> *


let wait til tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## M.Cruz

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Oct 16 2005, 11:13 PM~4014028
> *The 59 is now going to G's autobody in LA to get all the body work finished and paint done, patterns to come later I will have some pics as soon as It get there and new stuff is done to it
> *


Long Beach


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Oct 17 2005, 08:32 AM~4015260
> *Long Beach
> *


cool I've never been to there shop before :biggrin: It's all being handled by BowTie Connection


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Oct 16 2005, 11:13 PM~4014028
> *The 59 is now going to G's autobody in LA to get all the body work finished and paint done, patterns to come later I will have some pics as soon as It get there and new stuff is done to it
> *


cant wait to see the 59 at least painted. all the cars they had in there were bad ass  . what time you guys get out of there? after we left bow tie we went to montclaire and paid pegasus hobbies a visit :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 17 2005, 09:13 AM~4015483
> *cant wait to see the 59 at least painted. all the cars they had in there were bad ass  . what time you guys get out of there? after we left bow tie we went to montclaire and paid pegasus hobbies a visit :biggrin:
> *


We left around 2pm and got home at 7pm yeah they do bad ass work and they said it should be painted by December. Did you pick up anything good at pegasus hobbies and did you find anything at the swapmeet


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Oct 17 2005, 10:58 AM~4015843
> *We left around 2pm and got home at 7pm yeah they do bad ass work and they said it should be painted by December. Did you pick up anything good at pegasus hobbies and did you find anything at the swapmeet
> *


ANY PICTURE'S :dunno:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Oct 17 2005, 10:00 AM~4015855
> *ANY PICTURE'S :dunno:
> *


nope nothing new yet


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Oct 17 2005, 11:01 AM~4015863
> *nope nothing new yet
> *


KEEP US POSTED HOMIE CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR CAR HOMIE A 59 CONV YOUR THE MAN HOMIE :biggrin: :worship:


----------



## Coast One

saw a few things at pegasus, but nothing that i had to have. didnt get anything at the swapmeet either. saw a lot of nice rides. if any1 ever wants to sell their car for more than they think its worth... thats the place to do it! :roflmao: but i did see a lot of nice shit. i was looking for blinds for the 64 but it started raining. we were out of there by noon on sunday and in SJ by 430. :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 17 2005, 01:36 PM~4017727
> *saw a few things at pegasus, but nothing that i had to have. didnt get anything at the swapmeet either. saw a lot of nice rides. if any1 ever wants to sell their car for more than they think its worth... thats the place to do it! :roflmao: but i did see a lot of nice shit. i was looking for blinds for the 64 but it started raining. we were out of there by noon on sunday and in SJ by 430. :biggrin:
> *


Cool just let me know when you need those bumper guards


----------



## DJ63

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Oct 16 2005, 10:13 PM~4014028
> *The 59 is now going to G's autobody in LA to get all the body work finished and paint done, patterns to come later I will have some pics as soon as It get there and new stuff is done to it
> *



You gonna have Levi do your patterns?


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Oct 17 2005, 07:40 PM~4020226
> *You gonna have Levi do your patterns?
> *


If I win the lottery I would have Levi do my patterns but he is way out my price range I got a quote from him and I could of bought a brand new car for the price he was charging he doesn't really want to do patterns anymore so if he is going to do it he is going to make it worth his time I thought until I got the super high quote that Levi was the painter for me but John's hooking me up with another painter so it's all good :biggrin:


----------



## 47oldplymouth

Any up dates.. :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by 47oldplymouth_@Oct 20 2005, 10:22 AM~4038806
> *Any up dates.. :biggrin:
> *


No not yet  just waiting to get it done with the body work so we can get it painted


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

here's a little update got some more chrome back from the shop  Convertible top rack brackets and nuts and bolts as well as the heater control came out really nice :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:0


----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## DJ63

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Oct 21 2005, 12:03 PM~4046611
> *here's a little update got some more chrome back from the shop  Convertible top rack brackets and nuts and bolts as well as the heater control came out really nice :biggrin:
> *


Who's doing your chrome for you?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Oct 18 2005, 08:56 AM~4022198
> *If I win the lottery I would have Levi do my patterns but he is way out my price range I got a quote from him and I could of bought a brand new car for the price he was charging he doesn't really want to do patterns anymore so if he is going to do it he is going to make it worth his time I thought until I got the super high quote that Levi was the painter for me but John's hooking me up with another painter so it's all good  :biggrin:
> *



trust me the "other" painter is bad ass also


----------



## Mr Impala

oh yeah you will be in good hands


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 22 2005, 08:12 AM~4050552
> *oh yeah you will be in good hands
> *


LOOKS LIKE THATS A ONE BAD ASS PAINTER HOMIE I LIKE THE PATTERN'S :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## M.Cruz

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 22 2005, 08:12 AM~4050552
> *oh yeah you will be in good hands
> *


that car was a g's a couple months ago getting some touch ups done...the car is clean as hell i was really diggin those patterns


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Oct 22 2005, 05:52 AM~4050356
> *Who's doing your chrome for you?
> *


All the chrome that has been done up to this point has been done by Superior Chrome here in San Jose


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 22 2005, 06:58 AM~4050512
> *trust me the "other" painter is bad ass also
> *


Cool shit nice to have references since I don't know who's who in LA like here I can look at a paint job and most of the time tell you who painted it I can't do that with LA paint jobs since I don't know the seen out there :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

ttt


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

cant wait to see this with some paint :cheesy:


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 22 2005, 11:12 AM~4050552
> *oh yeah you will be in good hands
> *



love the paint on this car, any more pics, (other than the mag ones?)


----------



## M.Cruz

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Oct 29 2005, 05:31 PM~4096291
> *love the paint on this car, any more pics, (other than the mag ones?)
> *


you really have to see it in person though....nice paint


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 22 2005, 09:58 AM~4050512
> *trust me the "other" painter is bad ass also
> *


Is that Willie?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Nov 2 2005, 01:39 AM~4119574
> *Is that Willie?
> *



yes it is


----------



## FORGIVEN

cars commin along clean homie cant wait to see the results.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by edwins59_@Nov 3 2005, 10:41 PM~4133866
> *cars commin along clean homie cant wait to see the results.
> *


Thanks homie I don't really get to see the 59 anymore so progress pics are going to come along slowly but I know it's in good hands now


----------



## D-Cheeze

RAY LOOKEY WHAT CAME IN FOR YOU ...............I CALL BUT AND LEFT A MESSAGE AT THE HOUSE


----------



## Mr Impala

damn that power steering pump looks like robocop lmao


----------



## MonteMan

Yah nice March reservoir


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Nov 16 2005, 09:29 AM~4216933
> *RAY LOOKEY WHAT CAME IN FOR YOU ...............I CALL BUT AND LEFT A MESSAGE AT THE HOUSE
> *


cool, I got the meesage but I fogot to go last weekend I will pick it up Saturday got a new job so I am a 9 to 5 guy now lol :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 16 2005, 10:45 AM~4217486
> *damn that power steering pump looks like robocop lmao
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Nov 16 2005, 07:22 PM~4220382
> *cool, I got the meesage but I fogot to go last weekend I will pick it up Saturday got a new job so I am a 9 to 5 guy now lol :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: at the nestea plant??


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 16 2005, 11:11 PM~4222577
> *:uh:  at the nestea plant??
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 16 2005, 11:11 PM~4222577
> *:uh:  at the nestea plant??
> *


NAW ITS AT THE HOSPTAL .....THE CIRCUMSICION WARD ............HE GETS 250 SKINS A WEEK AND ALL THE TIPS HE CAN KEEP ..... :biggrin: 






































J/K :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

:roflmao: 

thats his second job


----------



## DJ63

Any updated pics?


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Nov 19 2005, 04:02 PM~4240014
> *Any updated pics?
> *


No updates yet but I was told that the car should be painted by Dec. so hopefully it's on schedule


----------



## Mr. Antiguo

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Nov 21 2005, 11:10 AM~4248227
> *No updates yet but I was told that the car should be painted by Dec. so hopefully it's on schedule
> *



Keep us posted.. :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Nov 21 2005, 12:38 PM~4249546
> *Keep us posted.. :biggrin:
> *


yeah what he said :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Nov 17 2005, 02:21 PM~4225527
> *NAW ITS AT THE HOSPTAL .....THE CIRCUMSICION WARD ............HE GETS 250 SKINS A WEEK AND ALL THE TIPS HE CAN KEEP ..... :biggrin:
> J/K  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo

ttt


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

NICE!


----------



## west coast ridaz

how much longer before paints done


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Nov 28 2005, 01:23 PM~4292352
> *how much longer before paints done
> *


couple of weeks hopefully and the 59 will have it's base coat on


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Nov 30 2005, 07:25 PM~4310465
> *couple of weeks hopefully and the 59 will have it's base coat on
> *


PICS/ LINC ?


----------



## Mr. Antiguo

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

DID YOU FORGET ABOUT THE CAR ALREADY??


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 28 2005, 02:58 PM~4291833
> *NICE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


robo-cop


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

ttt any progress pics?


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Dec 18 2005, 01:24 PM~4430808
> *ttt any progress pics?
> *


hopefully soon and it will be ready to shoot they had to do more body work so it's taking longer then expected hopefully they will send me some pictures soon so I can see the progress


----------



## M.Cruz

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Dec 22 2005, 09:42 PM~4464415
> *hopefully soon and it will be ready to shoot they had to do more body work so it's taking longer then expected hopefully they will send me some pictures soon so I can see the progress
> *


if it is at g's i am going down there next week to get an estament on some more work...i'll snap a few pics for you if its there


----------



## bowtieconnection

it will be going to be sprayed real soon then off to willie i am planning on posting some pics my self next week


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Dec 22 2005, 10:13 PM~4464530
> *if it is at g's i am going down there next week to get an estament on some more work...i'll snap a few pics for you if its there
> *


thanks homie


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Dec 22 2005, 10:17 PM~4464544
> *it will be going to be sprayed real soon  then off to willie  i am planning on posting some pics  my self next week
> *


 :biggrin: can't wait to see them thanks John happy holidays to all at Bowtie Connection and layitlow homies


----------



## west coast ridaz

how much they charge you for body and paint


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Dec 22 2005, 11:42 PM~4464415
> *hopefully soon and it will be ready to shoot they had to do more body work so it's taking longer then expected hopefully they will send me some pictures soon so I can see the progress
> *


uNLESS YOUR MOM CATCHES YOU J-WALKING AND TAKES THE CAR AWAY!


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Dec 23 2005, 12:01 AM~4464882
> *how much they charge you for body and paint
> *


this car has been to 3 shops now so at g's they redid the whole thing back down to metal top and bottom of the car the total cost was $9,000 to redo all the bad body work that was done to it the $9,000 includes the paint job minus the patterns that I'm going to have done to it


----------



## west coast ridaz

is that a kady paint job sounds like a good deal cant wait to see some pics


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Dec 23 2005, 11:01 PM~4471120
> *is that a kady paint job sounds like a good deal cant wait to see some pics
> *


not kandy but it is ppg paint I supplied the base coat for them Aspin green and and an olive green for the wings and trunk 3 gallons of base coat in total


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Dec 22 2005, 11:42 PM~4464415
> *hopefully soon and it will be ready to shoot they had to do more body work so it's taking longer then expected hopefully they will send me some pictures soon so I can see the progress
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Can't wait to see it all done up...It's gonna be bad ass...


----------



## rollindeep408

:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Dec 23 2005, 11:16 PM~4471177
> *not kandy but it is ppg paint I supplied the base coat for them Aspin green and and an olive green for the wings and trunk 3 gallons of base coat in total
> *


wheres the update pics .............don't hold out :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Dec 26 2005, 08:44 AM~4484782
> *wheres the update pics .............don't hold out  :0
> *


I wish I was holding out but I haven't seen it since I dropped it off


----------



## Austin Ace

Bad ass thread ....one of the only I could read all the way through and was all about your ride. Keep up the good work


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Dec 27 2005, 07:10 AM~4490678
> *Bad  ass thread ....one of the only I could read all the way through and was all about your ride. Keep up the good work
> *


thanks homie we should see some new progress soon :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

ttt


----------



## bowtieconnection

i will be posting pics by sat i am going down there in am it is in its final blocking stage :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Jan 4 2006, 08:08 PM~4550690
> *i will be posting pics by sat  i am going down there in am  it is in its final blocking stage  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: can't wait to see that!!! :0


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jan 4 2006, 09:17 PM~4550998
> *:biggrin:  can't wait to see that!!! :0
> *


yeah what he said :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

ttt


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

I WAN'T TO SEE IT 2


----------



## D-Cheeze

so what happened ?????????????????


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:dunno:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Jan 4 2006, 09:08 PM~4550690
> *i will be posting pics by sat  i am going down there in am  it is in its final blocking stage  :biggrin:
> *


Were the pic's i want to see the car :dunno:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Jan 4 2006, 11:08 PM~4550690
> *i will be posting pics by sat  i am going down there in am  it is in its final blocking stage  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

ttt


----------



## Coast One

:happysad:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

I guess he got busy maybe next week :dunno:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

heres a few pics i took i stopped by ...















































lso far so good...


----------



## Mr Impala

was this one yours? :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jan 9 2006, 12:43 AM~4577440
> *heres a few pics i took i stopped by ...
> lso far so good...
> 
> 
> *


nice pics :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 9 2006, 01:07 AM~4577496
> *was this one yours?  :biggrin:
> *


I hope that's not it but I see some parts that I need lol


----------



## Mr Impala

iit was this one huh


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 9 2006, 09:13 PM~4583249
> *iit was this one huh
> *


lookin good :uh:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 9 2006, 09:13 PM~4583249
> *iit was this one huh
> *


that's sad :tears:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 9 2006, 10:13 PM~4583249
> *iit was this one huh
> *


HOW MUCH THEY WANT FOR 59 RAG I WANT IT


----------



## 64 og qld

its on ebay at the moment


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by 64 og qld_@Jan 11 2006, 05:20 PM~4596646
> *its on ebay at the moment
> *


THANK'S


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

*TO THE TOP FOR THE BIRF-DAY BOY!* :biggrin:


----------



## M.Cruz

happy b-day


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 19 2006, 06:36 AM~4656707
> *TO THE TOP FOR THE BIRF-DAY BOY! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Guys I hope to get a present from the bowtie crew I want paint for my birthday thanks again :biggrin:


----------



## MonteMan

Any paint pics yet?


----------



## Coast One

is it still yours? or did you let them have the pink slip too? :scrutinize:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 24 2006, 10:43 PM~4699243
> *is it still yours? or did you let them have the pink slip too?  :scrutinize:
> *


:uh: No, it just in paint jail


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jan 30 2006, 07:41 PM~4738759
> *:uh: No, it just in paint jail
> *


THAT SUX'S


----------



## 1942aerosedan

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jan 30 2006, 08:41 PM~4738759
> *:uh: No, it just in paint jail
> *


 so you bailed the car out of a San Jo jail only to get it locked up in one down south.


----------



## 81 Hustle

:0


----------



## BIGG-CEE

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jan 30 2006, 07:41 PM~4738759
> *:uh: No, it just in paint jail
> *


PAINT JAIL.... :uh: WHICH MEANS THA PAINTER IS GETTIN TO LAZY N NEEDS TO HURRY THE FUCK UP, CUZ DAM THEY HAD THA CAR 4 A MIN LIKE COAST ONE SAID DID U GIVE THEM THA PINK SLIP TOO :thumbsdown:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

> _Originally posted by 1942aerosedan_@Jan 30 2006, 09:52 PM~4739362
> *so you  bailed the car out of a San Jo jail only to get it locked up in one down south.
> *


a good job is not rushed


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by 1942aerosedan_@Jan 30 2006, 09:52 PM~4739362
> *so you  bailed the car out of a San Jo jail only to get it locked up in one down south.
> *


 no jail here ... people need to stop worrying about his and worry about yours .. believe me his car is in good hands not like the hacks from up there who fucked his car up bad and i mean bad calling themselves body men lol thats a joke . car is going to be sprayed this weekend .. and i will post pics as soon as it is done :angry:


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Jan 31 2006, 12:47 AM~4740300
> *PAINT JAIL.... :uh: WHICH MEANS THA PAINTER IS GETTIN TO LAZY N NEEDS TO HURRY THE FUCK UP, CUZ DAM THEY HAD THA CAR 4 A MIN LIKE COAST ONE SAID DID U GIVE THEM THA PINK SLIP TOO :thumbsdown:
> *


 :uh


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Feb 2 2006, 09:08 PM~4763406
> *no jail here ...  people need to stop worrying about his and worry about yours  .. believe me his car is in good hands  not like the hacks from up there who fucked his car up  bad  and i mean bad  calling themselves  body men  lol thats a joke . car is going to be sprayed  this weekend .. and i will post pics as soon as  it is done  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: I'm not worried John, by the way good job on the cover of LowRider that spread is badass you do great work that's why I took my car to you


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Feb 2 2006, 10:20 PM~4763533
> *:biggrin: I'm not worried John, by the way good job on the cover of LowRider that spread is badass you do great work that's why I took my car to you
> *


thanks


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Feb 2 2006, 10:08 PM~4763406
> *no jail here ...  people need to stop worrying about his and worry about yours  .. believe me his car is in good hands  not like the hacks from up there who fucked his car up  bad  and i mean bad  calling themselves  body men  lol thats a joke . car is going to be sprayed  this weekend .. and i will post pics as soon as  it is done  :angry:
> *


thoughs are the magic words


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Feb 3 2006, 08:33 AM~4766321
> *thoughs are the magic words
> *


agreed ............cant wait for the pics


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 3 2006, 10:59 AM~4766515
> *cant wait for the pics
> *


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Feb 2 2006, 10:08 PM~4763406
> *no jail here ...  people need to stop worrying about his and worry about yours  .. believe me his car is in good hands  not like the hacks from up there who fucked his car up  bad  and i mean bad  calling themselves  body men  lol thats a joke . car is going to be sprayed  this weekend .. and i will post pics as soon as  it is done  :angry:
> *


:roflmao:

come on, we have to give him a hard time, he's doing what most wish we could do... i know its in good hands and that shits gonna come out how its suppose to look  cant wait for the pics


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 3 2006, 12:43 PM~4767114
> *:roflmao:
> 
> come on, we have to give him a hard time, he's doing what most wish we could do... i know its in good hands and that shits gonna come out how its suppose to look  cant wait for the pics
> *


----------



## elhippie64

any new pics????


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by elhippie64_@Feb 11 2006, 02:48 PM~4827687
> *any new pics????
> *


What he said


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

Were the pics :dunno: I know is not my car but can't wait to see that bitch i know is going to come out super clean  :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Dec 23 2005, 01:17 AM~4464544
> *it will be going to be sprayed real soon  then off to willie  i am planning on posting some pics  my self next week
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 17 2006, 05:38 PM~4870767
> *:uh:
> *


 :dunno: just waiting for it to get painted so we can go to the next step in the project witch is most likely the frame


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Can't go wrong with bowtie now...


----------



## bowtieconnection

got some bad news we found some un seen rust so we looked for the source and by luck we found more :0


----------



## bowtieconnection

:0


----------



## bowtieconnection

:biggrin:


----------



## bowtieconnection

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Feb 18 2006, 07:35 PM~4877417
> *got some bad news    we found some un seen  rust so we looked for the source and by luck we found more  :0
> *


HOLLY SHIT STICK BATMAN WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED TO MY CAR!!! :0 I hope that can be fixed damn it. I am going to show him these pics of how bad the body work really was that sucks that does not make me happy at all :uh:


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Feb 18 2006, 08:49 PM~4877533
> *HOLLY SHIT STICK BATMAN WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED TO MY CAR!!!  :0 I hope that can be fixed damn it. I am going to show him these pics of how bad the body work really was that sucks that does not make me happy at all  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Feb 18 2006, 08:49 PM~4877533
> *HOLLY SHIT STICK BATMAN WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED TO MY CAR!!!  :0 I hope that can be fixed damn it. I am going to show him these pics of how bad the body work really was that sucks that does not make me happy at all  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Feb 18 2006, 09:10 PM~4877740
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :


----------



## uniques66

Thats FUCKED-UP RAY!!!

You are going to have a 1 million dollare work order from Bowtie by the time your 59 is done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I HOPE YOU ARE SAVING ALL YOUR PENNYS. NO HAPPY MEALS FOR YOU :nono:

Keep your head up, because your back side is going to hurt after this repair!!!!!!!!!!!! 
And sue the FUCK out of that guy that did the bodywork in the first place!!!!!!!!!!! 

Thats my 2 cents


----------



## lone star

damn i thought the car was in primer ready for paint when u took it to bowtie man whats up with that other body shop. thats shady shit.


----------



## lone star

:dunno:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2006, 11:18 AM~4880362
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> *


No shit right......I smell a lawsuit


----------



## Coast One

lol :roflmao: i thought your door jams were already painted :roflmao:


----------



## BLVD

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Good one John :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 62bird

damn he had me going for a second


----------



## M.Cruz

oh shit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i thought :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 19 2006, 01:56 PM~4881338
> *lol :roflmao: i thought your door jams were already painted :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: they got him too.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:0 :0


----------



## bowtieconnection

:biggrin:


----------



## bowtieconnection

now we need to take off frame and put it on a rotessorie to paint bottom


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Feb 23 2006, 11:58 AM~4910309
> *now  we need to take off frame and put it on a rotessorie to paint bottom
> *


That firewall looks beautiful.


----------



## bowtieconnection

:biggrin:


----------



## bowtieconnection

:biggrin:


----------



## jmonte

:0 
Daaayyyymn Ray!

That's @#$%^ Blazin' Fast. I should've sent mines to BowTie.


----------



## Mr. Antiguo

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Feb 23 2006, 11:56 AM~4910294
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider

You guys don't do 68's do you??? :biggrin: Probably too new for you guys. :0


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 23 2006, 11:58 AM~4910828
> * You guys don't do 68's do you??? :biggrin: Probably too new for you guys. :0
> *


yes we do


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

looks real clean, I particularly like the drivers side firewall, contemplating something very similiar I think :0 

   

PS I think there was a triple black 68 rag with hideways on the cover of lrm a few years back that BTC(or formerly known as Johns Exports at the time I believe) did. Very clean to say the least.........


----------



## M.Cruz

nice work


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Feb 23 2006, 12:41 PM~4911205
> *yes we do
> *


:0 I'll definately have to save up. You guys do some great work. RDSJ is gonna be rollin hard. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 23 2006, 12:51 PM~4911709
> *:0 I'll definately have to save up. You guys do some great work. RDSJ is gonna be rollin hard. :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: 

67 they did


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 23 2006, 01:57 PM~4911735
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 67 they did
> *


That's clean. I'm jealous :angry:


----------



## elhippie64

looks CLEAN!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

OH SNAP.......THATS OFF THE CHAIN ......NICE WORK BOWTIE BOYS


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Feb 18 2006, 10:35 PM~4877417
> *got some bad news    we found some un seen  rust so we looked for the source and by luck we found more  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

WOW!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Feb 23 2006, 01:00 PM~4910332
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

dam that shit is nice


----------



## 62bird

thats fucking bad....are you still going to two tone it?


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Feb 23 2006, 08:04 PM~4914979
> *thats fucking bad....are you still going to two tone it?
> *


it is two toned 
wings , dash and stripe are dk greenand the rest is a lighter green


----------



## 63 ss rider

that shits bad, when i hit the lottery bowtie is doing a car for me :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Feb 23 2006, 09:58 AM~4910309
> *now  we need to take off frame and put it on a rotessorie to paint bottom
> *


 That is the most beautiful thing I have ever seen thank you that made my day :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

beautiful!


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Feb 23 2006, 09:04 PM~4915393
> *That is the most beautiful thing I have ever seen thank you that made my day :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: its just the beginning


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Feb 23 2006, 08:16 PM~4915525
> *:thumbsup:  its just the beginning
> *


cant wait to see the finished product :biggrin:


----------



## M.Cruz

that looks real straight IF you had miguel paint your car you know you got some of the top body men too do your body work you wont have to worry about that  :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

Damn Ray your 59 is comin out fuckin clean homie, but then again thats what you get when you take it to the best.


----------



## Skim

damn man Im speechless.


----------



## gmo442

for those of us thinkin of a similar project, can you give us a breakdown of roughly how much has been spent so far, and approx how much will still cost to complete??


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by gmo442_@Feb 23 2006, 09:55 PM~4916347
> *for those of us thinkin of a similar project, can you give us a breakdown of roughly  how much has been spent so far, and approx how much will still cost to complete??
> *


I bought the car from a body shop owner for $25,000 he was supposed to have painted it for that price I was not going to originally go this far with this car but he went out of business so the car had to be moved to another shop that over charged me for everything and didn't do the job right. All it's parts weren't there so I had to buy like $15,000 in parts and to this point I have over $60,000 in it and another $30,000 or $40,000 thousand to still put in to it so it will run about $100,000+ before it's done it will be worth it in the end though, it's at a really good shop now that keeps there word and does really good work as you can see thanks to all the Bowtie crew keep up the good work


----------



## Stickz

The paint is nice


----------



## gmo442

wow, 100g's. 

now i know why i buy my cars already fixed up when ppl are hard up for cash


----------



## Frosty

Nice choice of base colors. Your car is going to be nice.


----------



## LacTre

Looks Good. How much was the paint and body?


----------



## 509Rider

Fucking sick


----------



## BIGTONY

Looks good so much for me doing mine in green now LOL


----------



## vengence

looks good.


----------



## MR.IMP

-------That Firewall is just begging to get airbrushed or pinstriped or both!------




-----------------------------------Looks Great homie----------------------------------


----------



## Coast One

must be nice....


----------



## Indy64

Why is it that you painted the body then are going to take it off to paint the belly? As opposed to doing the belly first then not having to worry so much about dinging up the body after its already done?

I know BTC is the best there is so they know what they are doing, don't take that as me questioning their skills. Just curious why it's done in that order?

Thanks. Beautiful 59 man.....and we've only seen bits and pieces of it. Can't wait to see it all come together. What all is left to do w/ that 30-40,000 you still need to spend?


----------



## bowtieconnection

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Indy64_@Feb 24 2006, 03:12 PM~4920872
> *Why is it that you painted the body then are going to take it off to paint the belly?  As opposed to doing the belly first then not having to worry so much about dinging up the body after its already done?
> 
> I know BTC is the best there is so they know what they are doing, don't take that as me questioning their skills.  Just curious why it's done in that order?
> 
> Thanks.  Beautiful 59 man.....and we've only seen bits and pieces of it.  Can't wait to see it all come together.  What all is left to do w/ that 30-40,000 you still need to spend?
> *


we line the cars up on the frame to make sure it all fits well then we take em apart and spray em after all is painted we will put it on a rotessorie believe me it is not a fun task but weve done alot of em so we kinda got it down now :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodmack

> _Originally posted by Indy64_@Feb 24 2006, 04:12 PM~4920872
> *Why is it that you painted the body then are going to take it off to paint the belly?  As opposed to doing the belly first then not having to worry so much about dinging up the body after its already done?
> 
> I know BTC is the best there is so they know what they are doing, don't take that as me questioning their skills.  Just curious why it's done in that order?
> 
> Thanks.  Beautiful 59 man.....and we've only seen bits and pieces of it.  Can't wait to see it all come together.  What all is left to do w/ that 30-40,000 you still need to spend?
> *


this dude thinks that polished aluminum and chrome are the same. j/k ryan


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O.

Your 59 is looking really clean nice color, I got mine painted I will post pics monday. :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Indy64_@Feb 24 2006, 02:12 PM~4920872
> *Why is it that you painted the body then are going to take it off to paint the belly?  As opposed to doing the belly first then not having to worry so much about dinging up the body after its already done?
> 
> I know BTC is the best there is so they know what they are doing, don't take that as me questioning their skills.  Just curious why it's done in that order?
> 
> Thanks.  Beautiful 59 man.....and we've only seen bits and pieces of it.  Can't wait to see it all come together.  What all is left to do w/ that 30-40,000 you still need to spend?
> *


What all is left to do w/ that 30-40,000 you still need to spend? That would be the frame,graphics,interior,glass,hydraulics,engine,factory options and still need to put it all together that's where all the money is going that still needs to be dealt with


----------



## 62bird

damn bro thats alot , but its all going to be worth it.....now i dont fee so bad about doing my car up...i got to show my lady this


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

I would like to wish this topic a happy one year birthday today and there's nothing better then getting paint for your birthday :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## M.Cruz

uffin: uffin:


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Feb 24 2006, 09:51 PM~4924048
> *I would like to wish this topic a happy one year birthday today and there's nothing better then getting paint for your birthday  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


Congrats man your car is deffinatley in good hands now


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

This topic makes me sick. :barf:


----------



## Indy64

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodmack_@Feb 24 2006, 08:56 PM~4922455
> *this dude thinks that polished aluminum and chrome are the same. j/k ryan
> *


 :buttkick: :twak: :buttkick: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## Indy64

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Feb 24 2006, 05:30 PM~4920947
> *:biggrin:
> we line the cars up on the frame to make sure it all fits well  then we take em apart and spray em  after  all is painted  we will put it on a rotessorie  believe me  it is not a fun task but weve done alot of em so we kinda got it down now  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bowtieconnection

ray you ready for the next steps ??? fully wrap frame chrome and mold undercarriage .. pattern car .. maybe an og abel mural on the fire wall


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Feb 25 2006, 07:40 PM~4928066
> *you ready for the next steps  ???  fully wrap frame chrome and mold undercarriage ..  pattern car  .. maybe an og abel mural on the fire wall
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Feb 25 2006, 06:40 PM~4928066
> *ray you ready for the next steps  ???  fully wrap frame chrome and mold undercarriage ..  pattern car  .. maybe an og abel mural on the fire wall
> *


What's taking you so long let's get to it :biggrin: I'm ready when you are


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Feb 25 2006, 09:01 PM~4928515
> *What's taking you so long let's get to it  :biggrin: I'm ready when you are
> *


:0 Car's lookin good bro.


----------



## BLVD

> *(bowtieconnection @ Feb 25 2006, 07:40 PM) *
> you ready for the next steps  ???  fully wrap frame chrome and mold undercarriage ..  pattern car  .. maybe an og abel mural on the fire wall*




Now thats the shit i'm talkin about


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Feb 25 2006, 09:01 PM~4928515
> *What's taking you so long let's get to it  :biggrin: I'm ready when you are
> *


 lol i hope you are cause we are going to take it off frame this week and get busy on it :biggrin:


----------



## bowtieconnection

full steam ahead


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Feb 25 2006, 08:43 PM~4928713
> *lol    i hope you are cause we are going to take it off frame this week  and get busy on it   :biggrin:
> *


I'll be down next Saturday to keep the project going. By the way did my continental kit ever show up???


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Feb 25 2006, 09:50 PM~4928756
> *I'll be down next Saturday to keep the project going. By the way did my continental kit ever show up???
> *



yes sir kit came in a while ago .. we wont be there next sat we are going to the lrm az show


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Feb 25 2006, 08:51 PM~4928769
> *yes sir kit came in a while ago    .. we wont be there next sat we are going to the lrm  az show
> *


alright cool no problem


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

looking good


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Feb 23 2006, 08:15 PM~4915054
> *it is two toned
> wings , dash and stripe are dk greenand the rest is a lighter green
> *


some people are just blind :0 good work hows the 64 conv coming along the lime green one its a homies ride


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Feb 25 2006, 08:51 PM~4928769
> *yes sir kit came in a while ago  .. we wont be there next sat we are going to the lrm  az show
> *


wow


----------



## D-Cheeze

looking real good bowtie ........damm ray this thing is gonna be of the hook


----------



## 62bird

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 25 2006, 09:55 PM~4929168
> *some people are just blind :0  good work hows the 64 conv coming along the lime green one its a homies ride
> *


yeah that was my bad....i just thought that he was going to paint it green and white...its fucking bad ass though


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Feb 26 2006, 09:33 PM~4933765
> *yeah that was my bad....i just thought that he was going to paint it green and white...its fucking bad ass though
> *


Me too..WTF? :ugh:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

looks REAL nice! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Feb 26 2006, 06:33 PM~4933765
> *yeah that was my bad....i just thought that he was going to paint it green and white...its fucking bad ass though
> *


I was going to paint it green and white then I decided to change it to green on green because I wanted to do a color convertible top and with the interior being green on green as well it made sence to change the color to green on green


----------



## MonteMan

:scrutinize:  :worship: :thumbsup: Looks good


----------



## MonteMan

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Feb 23 2006, 11:03 PM~4916436
> *I bought the car from a body shop owner for $25,000 he was supposed to have painted it for that price I was not going to originally go this far with this car but he went out of business so the car had to be moved to another shop that over charged me for everything and didn't do the job right. All it's parts weren't there so I had to buy like $15,000 in parts and to this point I have over $60,000 in it and another $30,000 or $40,000 thousand to still put in to it so it will run about $100,000+ before it's done it will be worth it in the end though, it's at a really good shop now that keeps there word and does really good work as you can see thanks to all the Bowtie crew keep up the good work
> *





BTW : Did you buy the '59 from Michael J's?


----------



## ~~RED~~

car looks great!! :thumbsup:


----------



## smoney4391

Nice ride bro...


----------



## Skim

:dunno:


----------



## BLVD




----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by MonteMan_@Mar 1 2006, 10:45 AM~4953312
> *
> BTW : Did you buy the '59 from Michael J's?
> *


I didn't buy the 59 from Michael J's I bought it from that shop that's across from the fair grounds used to be Andy autosports


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by smoney4391_@Mar 1 2006, 03:54 PM~4955584
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


make your own post :uh:


----------



## BLVD

for real, what do those cars have to do with yours


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Mar 2 2006, 12:49 AM~4957697
> *for real, what do those cars have to do with yours
> *


mAYBE HE IS OFFERING THEM FOR PARTIAL TRADE? :dunno:


----------



## DJ63

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 1 2006, 09:58 PM~4957786
> *mAYBE HE IS OFFERING THEM FOR PARTIAL TRADE? :dunno:
> *


or maybe for parts cars? :uh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 1 2006, 11:58 PM~4957786
> *mAYBE HE IS OFFERING THEM FOR PARTIAL TRADE? :dunno:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ICECOLD63

:biggrin:


----------



## Hialeah56

:worship: danm that's a bad ass color


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 1 2006, 10:13 PM~4957435
> *make your own post  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smoney4391

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 1 2006, 11:13 PM~4957435
> *make your own post  :uh:
> *


Sorry bro... my fault... :0


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by smoney4391_@Mar 2 2006, 07:47 AM~4959217
> *Sorry bro...  my fault... :0
> *


no problem I was just messing with ya welcome to layitlow :biggrin:


----------



## bowtieconnection

willie is going to start laying patterns on monday :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Mar 2 2006, 08:02 PM~4964203
> *willie is going to start laying patterns on monday  :biggrin:
> *


Cool so I guess you guys went over the colors can't wait to see what he comes up with :0


----------



## bowtieconnection

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 2 2006, 09:05 PM~4964231
> *Cool so I guess you guys went over the colors can't wait to see what he comes up with  :0
> *


 yea he has some ideas really didnt tell me much other than ill see you monday to start lol


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Mar 2 2006, 09:07 PM~4964249
> *:biggrin:
> yea he has some ideas  really didnt tell me much  other than ill see you monday to start    lol
> *



*HEY YOUR 59 LOOKS CHINGON * :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Where did the heater go?


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 3 2006, 09:15 AM~4966513
> *Where did the heater go?
> *



under the seat fool !!! :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

T
T
T


----------



## D-Cheeze

T
T
T
FOR
THE 
DROP


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Mar 3 2006, 11:26 AM~4967255
> *under the seat fool !!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## Psta

.....


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

TTT for progress :thumbsup:


----------



## bowtieconnection

come tommorrow we are going to remove the body from frame and put on a rotessorie :biggrin:


----------



## bowtieconnection

if the rain comes later in afternoon maybe 360 low can get a few shots of it going on it and a 61 vert coming off of it :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Mar 5 2006, 08:48 PM~4983486
> *come tommorrow we are going to remove the body from frame and put on a rotessorie    :biggrin:
> *


can't wait to see that


----------



## Rollinaround

coming along very nice!


----------



## BLVD

PICS :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Mar 8 2006, 06:30 PM~5005382
> *PICS :biggrin:
> *


I'm going down there Saturday so hopefully I will be able to get some new pics of it for you guys


----------



## 68 DEGREEZZ

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 8 2006, 09:00 PM~5006017
> *I'm going down there Saturday so hopefully I will be able to get some new pics of it for you guys
> *


looking good homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

nice progress I wish I had the same kinda help out here for my rag 4.looking beutifull homie can't wait to see it done.congratts you deserve it


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 8 2006, 10:22 PM~5007064
> *nice progress I wish I had the same kinda help out here for my rag 4.looking beutifull homie can't wait to see it done.congratts you deserve it
> *


Thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## gibby64

just a quick question, where are you mounting the brake booster?.... or are you mounting it under the car...??


----------



## Nasty

Its lookin sick Ray. im jealous


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL_PASO

:0


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Just got back from BowTie the car looks even better in person I'm very happy here are some of the pics I took of it the weather has keep them from putting the car on the rotisserie :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## 64 og qld

looking real good mate i cant wait till mines sitting in paint :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:0


----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## 68 DEGREEZZ

LOOKING GOOD BRO


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:thumbsup:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:wave:


----------



## Coast One

nice


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

looking good


----------



## juandik

it's ok ..if you like a 59 vert you know (kicks rocks) :biggrin: 


super nice bro great choice. :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD

cars lookin clean Ray, cant wait till i drop off my duece at BTC, has Willie started on the patterns :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

LOOKING NICE BRO WHEN DO YOU THINK IT'LL BE COMPLETE.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Damn this car is really coming along very nice...


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 12 2006, 07:51 PM~5036161
> *Damn this car is really coming along very nice...
> *


Thanks homie wait until the frame is done and put underneath the car it's going to be unbelievable :0


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

RollinDeepSJ


CAR IS LOOKING GOOD HOMIE DAMM :thumbsup:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 12 2006, 12:15 AM~5029600
> *Just got back from BowTie the car looks even better in person I'm very happy here are some of the pics I took of it the weather has keep them from putting the car on the rotisserie :biggrin:
> *


Thats the shit homie!


----------



## Skim

:0


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 12 2006, 08:27 PM~5036450
> *Thanks homie wait until the frame is done and put underneath the car it's going to be unbelievable :0
> *


calm down... breath... its only a few bolts and body mounts :biggrin: 
so when do you plan on taking it home?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

+++LOOKING SUPER GREAT MAN!!! ++++++


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:thumbsup: love the color combo!


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 14 2006, 02:35 PM~5047995
> *calm down... breath... its only a few bolts and body mounts :biggrin:
> so when do you plan on taking it home?
> *


The plan is to have the car ready for the San Mateo show but it's a long shot we will do our best to make it happen :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Mar 14 2006, 02:46 PM~5048059
> *:thumbsup: love the color combo!
> *


thanks It does look good IF i SAY SO MY SELF :cheesy:


----------



## 62bird

cant wait to see this ride cruising story and king


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 12 2006, 10:27 PM~5036450
> *Thanks homie wait until the frame is done and put underneath the car it's going to be unbelievable :0
> *



I have no doubt it will be off the hook man...


----------



## blvdsixty

ttt


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

WE NEED UPDATES!!! FEEL LIKE A FIEND WITHOUT DOPE. :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLACIN

clean 59 i'm diggin it :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 19 2006, 08:40 PM~5082931
> *WE NEED UPDATES!!! FEEL LIKE A FIEND WITHOUT DOPE. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: soon enough


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

sooner


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Just got back from the shop had to go drop off the rest of my parts the car wasn't there I was told that Willie has it and is doing the patterens can't wait to see how it comes out :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 25 2006, 10:25 PM~5120125
> *Just got back from the shop had to go drop off the rest of my parts the car wasn't there I was told that Willie has it and is doing the patterens can't wait to see how it comes out  :thumbsup:
> *


nice!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 25 2006, 09:25 PM~5120125
> *Just got back from the shop had to go drop off the rest of my parts the car wasn't there I was told that Willie has it and is doing the patterens can't wait to see how it comes out  :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## DJ63

Damn, where's Mr. Impala with the spy pics when you need him? :angry:


----------



## warpath

hurry up with some pics you slow muther fucker i love 59's and i wanna see your progress


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

just picked up some vent window motors slow getting all my accessories together I'll post pics of them later :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by warpath_@Mar 29 2006, 11:06 AM~5141458
> *hurry up with some pics you slow muther fucker i love 59's and i wanna see your progress
> *


yeah man


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

Were is the 59 rag :scrutinize:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Apr 3 2006, 11:37 AM~5171398
> *Were is the 59 rag :scrutinize:
> *


It's in two spots the body is with Willie and the frame is at homies the rest of the stuff is at the chrome shop


----------



## DJ63

thats 3 spots :biggrin:


----------



## DJ63

What kinda patternz are you getting done to it? Are they on the body, belly or frame?


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Apr 3 2006, 07:10 PM~5173928
> *What kinda patternz are you getting done to it?  Are they on the body, belly or frame?
> *


we are going for line patterns simple clean lines maybe a small tape shade down the body but that's up to Willie the wings, frame, belly, and continental kit will have patterns on them and we are thinking of a mural on the firewall but it all depends on how much I have left over after I get all my accessories together


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

here the pic of my vent motors :biggrin:


----------



## Frosty

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 3 2006, 08:24 PM~5174054
> *we are going for line patterns simple clean lines maybe a small tape shade down the body but that's up to Willie the wings, frame, belly, and continental kit will have patterns on them and we are thinking of a mural on the firewall but it all depends on how much I have left over after I get all my accessories together
> *


What accessories are you planning to add to the car?


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Frosty_@Apr 3 2006, 10:29 PM~5175140
> *What accessories are you planning to add to the car?
> *


Power windows, vent windows still need the switches, duel antennas, power seat, trailmaster spotlights, among other stuff :cheesy:


----------



## Frosty

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 3 2006, 11:33 PM~5175156
> *Power windows, vent windows still need the switches, duel antennas, power seat, trailmaster spotlights, among other stuff :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:  I'm planning on picking up some side by side switches myself.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Frosty_@Apr 3 2006, 10:51 PM~5175225
> *:thumbsup:   I'm planning on picking up some side by side switches myself.
> *


cool


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 4 2006, 12:33 AM~5175156
> *Power windows, vent windows still need the switches, duel antennas, power seat, trailmaster spotlights, among other stuff :cheesy:
> *


nice touch


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Apr 4 2006, 11:16 PM~5181638
> *nice touch
> *


thanks


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


----------



## DJ63

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 10 2006, 05:36 PM~5216197
> *:biggrin:
> *


I knew you'd come through! :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

nice


----------



## SixFourClownin

Off the hook!


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 10 2006, 05:36 PM~5216197
> *:biggrin:
> *


Thanks for the pics :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

john took them i just resized them LOL


----------



## Dolle

nice can't wait to see it finished :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

*some of levi work ?*


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

moving along...


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Apr 11 2006, 12:49 PM~5219862
> *some of levi work ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not levi


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Apr 11 2006, 11:49 AM~5219862
> *some of levi work ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



No, Willie is throwin down on this one :biggrin:


----------



## elhippie64

gotta give props on this one :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Apr 11 2006, 09:49 AM~5219862
> *some of levi work ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no not Levi it's Willie's work got a quote from Levi $25,000 to do the patterens top and bottom let's just say thanks but no thanks willie does just as nice work and has painted SouthSide Player lowrider car of the year so I trust him with my car


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 11 2006, 08:55 PM~5223403
> *no not Levi it's Willie's work got a quote from Levi $25,000 to do the patterens top and bottom let's just say thanks but no thanks willie does just as nice work and has painted SouthSide Player lowrider car of the year so I trust him with my car
> *



Mr Olea also threw down on Altered Images, plus many other bad ass rides :biggrin:

And u cant forget Johns duece :biggrin:


----------



## bowtieconnection

i will post pics of it by monday with some colors on it 

man levi ,willie , doc etc are all very talented artists and get much props from me i would proud for any one of them to spray my ride


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 11 2006, 08:55 PM~5223403
> *no not Levi it's Willie's work got a quote from Levi $25,000 to do the patterens top and bottom let's just say thanks but no thanks willie does just as nice work and has painted SouthSide Player lowrider car of the year so I trust him with my car
> *


wow 25k i knew he was expensive didnt think that much.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Apr 11 2006, 09:16 PM~5224144
> *wow 25k i knew he was expensive didnt think that much.
> *


yeah he said something like $4,000 for the dash I think he was just busy and really didn't want to do it at that time :dunno:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Apr 11 2006, 11:14 PM~5224124
> *i will post pics of it by monday with some colors on it
> 
> man levi ,willie , doc  etc  are all very talented artists  and get much props from me  i would  proud for any one of them to spray my ride
> *



u mean again :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 11 2006, 11:19 PM~5224156
> *yeah he said something like $4,000 for the dash I think he was just busy and really didn't want to do it at that time :dunno:
> *


too bad u ever get rid of your 64


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Apr 11 2006, 11:34 PM~5224567
> *too bad u ever get rid of your 64
> *


Nope still for sale got a hood and fenders for it now as well as most of the suspension pieces just cleaning it up so that I can put it together and get rid of it


----------



## Coast One

pocket change and garage junk... must be nice. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Apr 11 2006, 10:16 PM~5224144
> *wow 25k i knew he was expensive didnt think that much.
> *


no shit
59 is gonna be badass, talking about cover car material right there


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 12 2006, 09:14 PM~5230441
> *Nope still for sale got a hood and fenders for it now as well as most of the suspension pieces just cleaning it up so that I can put it together and get rid of it
> *


u still asking 4gs email me pics at [email protected]


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Apr 12 2006, 12:14 AM~5224124
> *
> man levi ,willie , doc  etc  are all very talented artists  and get much props from me  i would  proud for any one of them to spray my ride
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## M.Cruz

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2006, 08:20 PM~5230827
> *no shit
> 59 is gonna be badass, talking about cover car material right there
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Apr 13 2006, 12:48 AM~5231207
> *
> *


No smoking in this topic, may cause imperfections in the paint process.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 12 2006, 09:57 PM~5231247
> *No smoking in this topic, may cause imperfections in the paint process.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin: glad to see it coming out so nice


----------



## M.Cruz

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 12 2006, 09:57 PM~5231247
> *No smoking in this topic, may cause imperfections in the paint process.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: your a fool for that one


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Apr 13 2006, 07:13 PM~5236248
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: your a fool for that one
> *


:nono:

NO FUMAR!!!!

:roflmao:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 13 2006, 07:25 PM~5236926
> *:nono:
> 
> NO FUMAR!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


a dog im a little offended by that.


----------



## rollindeep408

ttt damn i love this car its gona look sic in my garage lol :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

pics


----------



## 62bird

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 15 2006, 05:19 PM~5249952
> *ttt damn i love this car its gona look sic in my garage lol :biggrin:
> *


i know what u mean bro..your car is fucking bad..will it be out by boulevard nights?


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Apr 15 2006, 09:14 PM~5250541
> *i know what u mean bro..your car is fucking bad..will it be out by boulevard nights?
> *



oh i wish this wuz mine its rayz rollin deep sj im rollin deep 408 but i do have a hartop 59 :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 15 2006, 10:28 PM~5251600
> *oh i wish this wuz mine its rayz rollin deep sj im rollin deep 408 but i do have a hartop 59 :biggrin:
> *


Hey homie Happy Easter


----------



## 543Records

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 10 2006, 08:42 PM~5216576
> *Thanks for the pics  :biggrin:
> *


those patterns look interesting  :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Apr 11 2006, 09:14 PM~5224124
> *i will post pics of it by monday with some colors on it
> 
> man levi ,willie , doc  etc  are all very talented artists  and get much props from me  i would  proud for any one of them to spray my ride
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Apr 11 2006, 11:14 PM~5224124
> *i will post pics of it by monday with some colors on it
> 
> man levi ,willie , doc  etc  are all very talented artists  and get much props from me  i would  proud for any one of them to spray my ride
> *



Were are the pics at big homie? :biggrin:


----------



## bowtieconnection

be patient or i wont take any more :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Apr 18 2006, 10:33 PM~5269983
> *be patient  or i wont take any more  :biggrin:
> *



Okay, okay..............Calm Down There John :biggrin: by the way congrats on the show :thumbsup:


----------



## elhippie64

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Apr 18 2006, 09:33 PM~5269983
> *be patient  or i wont take any more  :biggrin:
> *


HAY, theres no need for that kinda talk here :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Got some new accessories today thanks to onestopimpalashop.com "Noah" thanks again homie :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:0


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Also got some NOS duel antennas from Noah


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

wow nice pu


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Apr 19 2006, 10:21 PM~5276712
> *wow nice pu
> *


thanks now I really have to sell my 64 lol :roflmao:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 11 2006, 08:32 PM~5223486
> *Mr Olea also threw down on Altered Images, plus many other bad ass rides :biggrin:
> 
> And u cant forget Johns duece :biggrin:
> *











DAMMM CANT BELIVE IT WAS THAT LONG AGO I TOOK THIS PIC..

AND CANT FORGOT ABOUT ''SOUTH SIDE PLAYER'''


AYO 59 LOOKING GOOD.



 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 20 2006, 12:23 AM~5276721
> *thanks now I really have to sell my 64 lol :roflmao:
> *


yeah u never called me


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Apr 20 2006, 09:16 AM~5278825
> *yeah u never called me
> *


I'm off work today let me know and we will talk


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 20 2006, 11:18 AM~5278846
> *I'm off work today let me know and we will talk
> *


will do


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Apr 20 2006, 05:42 AM~5277109
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMMM CANT BELIVE IT WAS THAT LONG  AGO I TOOK THIS PIC..
> 
> AND CANT FORGOT ABOUT ''SOUTH SIDE PLAYER'''
> AYO  59 LOOKING GOOD.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


Damnnnnnn.............i cant believe i forgot to add South Side Player :0 

What up big Huey


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:wave:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 23 2006, 08:13 PM~5299719
> *:wave:
> *



Whats up Ray.............hows the paint coming, im sure Willie threw down :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 24 2006, 05:21 PM~5305821
> *Whats up Ray.............hows the paint coming, im sure Willie threw down :thumbsup:
> *


I don't live in LA I'm from the bay area so I can't check on the progress so I'm just waiting to see how it comes out just like everyone else but I'm sure things are coming along nicely :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 26 2006, 10:37 PM~5321495
> *I don't live in LA I'm from the bay area so I can't check on the progress so I'm just waiting to see how it comes out just like everyone else but I'm sure things are coming along nicely  :thumbsup:
> *


we need new pics :biggrin:


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Apr 26 2006, 10:59 PM~5321946
> *we need new pics  :biggrin:
> *





lol .. i bet you do .. like i said be patient or i will not p[ost any more.. lmao


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Apr 27 2006, 07:53 AM~5324381
> *lol .. i bet you do  .. like i said be patient  or i will not post any more.. lmao
> *


take your time good things come to those who wait :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

JUST POST GODAMN FUCKING PICS ALREADY!!! 

























































































:biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:0


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 27 2006, 10:27 PM~5329395
> *JUST POST GODAMN FUCKING PICS ALREADY!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## bowtieconnection

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## MODHOPPER

Dont make me go down there and that some spy picz :biggrin:


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@May 2 2006, 10:47 PM~5360739
> *Dont make me go down there and that some spy picz :biggrin:
> *


 come on down homie its been a while since we seen ya


----------



## westsidehydros

Gotta throw a quick question out there, since it seems that everyone in this topic is good people, and can conversate without hatin (unlike most topics around here)

question is this: if your gonna build a 59 conv. show car/street car (meaning maybe tour for a year and than drive it) with full hydros and wrapped frame, would you wrap the og rag frame, or use a hardtop frame. See, hardtop frames are easier to wrap, but are you gonna get hated on for not using og frame? I know all about the extra body mounts, you can just put em on the hardtop frame. And what about a 60 frame, so you can use "double upper "trailing arm, like on certified gangster ?

just lookin for some opinions, thanks.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@May 4 2006, 05:10 PM~5371348
> *Gotta throw a quick question out there, since it seems that everyone in this topic is good people, and can conversate without hatin (unlike most topics around here)
> 
> question is this:   if your gonna build a 59 conv. show car/street car (meaning maybe tour for a year and than drive it)  with full hydros and wrapped frame,  would you wrap the og rag frame, or use a hardtop frame.  See, hardtop frames are easier to wrap, but are you gonna get hated on for not using og frame?  I know all about the extra body mounts, you can just put em on the hardtop frame.  And what about a 60 frame, so you can use "double upper "trailing arm, like on certified gangster ?
> 
> just lookin for some opinions, thanks.
> *


money wise you can probably sell the conv frame and use that money to put towards a frame wrap. i thought about doing that with my 64. but was too lazy so i just cut the conv frame. conv frames are worth way more than ht frames.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

why do you think it is easier to wrap a ht frame?


----------



## OrangeCounty58

people will see the ht frame and say hmm, "might be a chop top"

use the frame you got, take your time on it. again what people call "show" is pretty subjective.


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

FUCK IT T.T.T


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@May 5 2006, 01:55 PM~5375628
> *why do you think it is easier to wrap a ht frame?
> *



I just figured that the extra reinforcements from the og rag frame might make it more difficult for the steel to lay flat. Also, would you wrap "over" the reinforcements, like top of x, in middle, or just blend your weld into the reinforcments.


----------



## westsidehydros

people will see the ht frame and say hmm, "might be a chop top"


yeah, that was one concern.  What does anyone else think.  If you walked up on a 59 rag at the vegas supershow, and it had a wrapped hdt frame under it, what would you say/think?


use the frame you got, take your time on it. again what people call "show" is pretty subjective.




another reason, was so I could wrap the hdt. frame, while the body would be at the body shop/metal shop. instead of one job "waitin" on another.


----------



## westsidehydros

:0 and sorry, not tryin to jack homboy's thread, just figured they're be a bunch of dudes in here with similar concerns and attitudes like myself.


----------



## BLVD

wrap and mould the og rag frame


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@May 5 2006, 03:14 PM~5377286
> *:0  and sorry, not tryin to jack homboy's thread,  just figured they're be a bunch of dudes in here with similar concerns and attitudes like myself.
> *


no worries I don't mind as long as we are talking about Impala's it's all good :biggrin: and I am having the vert frame wrapped and molded I'm not going to use the hardtop frame anymore like I was going to do before


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:thumbsup:


----------



## travieso1967

hey bro how's the 59 coming along?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

pics please


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 12 2006, 06:31 AM~5414680
> *pics please
> *


ok


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## BLVD

The homie Brent always comes through...........thats going to look nice when the studio lights hit it.....huh? :biggrin:


----------



## M.Cruz

:0


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 12 2006, 04:33 PM~5417559
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0  That is just plain............SUPER BAD!!!


----------



## BLVD

wheres menace at............ :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz

Patterns look fukn good! When is it hittin tha show or street.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Nice


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86




----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 12 2006, 04:56 PM~5417379
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



good stuff right there!!!!


----------



## BLVD

Where the fuck is Ray at............. :biggrin:
I bet he will be happy to see the pics


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@May 12 2006, 08:43 PM~5419222
> *Where the fuck is Ray at............. :biggrin:
> I bet he will be happy to see the pics
> *


you bet your ass I am happy this is a great Friday come home from work and see this amazing work, very very happy :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 12 2006, 10:32 PM~5419468
> *you bet your ass I am happy this is a great Friday come home from work and see this amazing work, very very happy  :biggrin:
> *


happy is good


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 12 2006, 09:40 PM~5419491
> *happy is good
> *


yes it is, thank you for your time taking the pics and posting them for me I really do thank you very much


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 12 2006, 11:00 PM~5419518
> *yes it is, thank you for your time taking the pics and posting them for me I really do thank you very much
> *



i think willie took the pictures i just resized and posted


----------



## 78Linc

this fucker is bad ass! and it aint even put together yet!!!! cant wait to see it done! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle

pics are BAD ASS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD

just wait until it gets hit by studio lights..........


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

fucking awesome work! the car is beautiful.


----------



## DJ63

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 12 2006, 02:33 PM~5417559
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## bowtieconnection

:biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@May 13 2006, 11:20 AM~5421799
> *:biggrin:
> *


good work homie :thumbsup: How's the frame coming is it wrapped yet?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Whoa


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 12 2006, 03:55 PM~5417370
> *ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks really nice. cant wait to see pics of the whole car


----------



## BLVD

Rays going to be fuckin em up in San jo.............. :thumbsup: 
Good luck with the rest of the car homie............oh wait its in big Johns hands at Bowtie


----------



## showandgo

looking fucking great makes me want to go back to the shop now and do some work on mine


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

alittle before and after just trying to figure out how to post pics lol


----------



## Stickz

When is it supposed to be finished?


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@May 14 2006, 03:35 PM~5428534
> *When is it supposed to be finished?
> *


we are shooting for August for the lowrider show but it's a long shot if not there's always next year


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 14 2006, 05:38 PM~5428552
> *we are shooting for August for the lowrider show but it's a long shot if not there's always next year
> *


Looks good, dont rush it.


----------



## 64SUP

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 14 2006, 05:38 PM~5428552
> *we are shooting for August for the lowrider show but it's a long shot if not there's always next year
> *


that shit is looooooooooooking phat


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 14 2006, 03:38 PM~5428552
> *we are shooting for August for the lowrider show but it's a long shot if not there's always next year
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Psta

the car is looking good.


----------



## Rollinaround

ray, cars comin sweet.

cant wait to see you ridin it.


----------



## menace59

Looks good Homie, John(BTC) how many 59's now! 15 converts


----------



## zfelix

Did levi paint those patterns?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

that is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo nice looking! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

looks good ray


----------



## SEVEN TREY DROPTOP

LOOKING GOOD


----------



## Miami305Rida

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@May 15 2006, 06:41 PM~5434385
> *Did levi paint those patterns?
> *



Naw willy olea did em same guy who painted johns southside playa and greengo


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@May 15 2006, 07:10 PM~5435104
> *Naw willy olea did em same guy who painted johns southside playa and greengo
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@May 15 2006, 05:06 PM~5434471
> *that is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo nice looking!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks guys :thumbsup: hopefully we will get to see some frame pics soon  :biggrin:


----------



## 78Linc

DAM I WISH MY POCKETS WERE THAT DEEP! RIDE LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

This here is the shit i love it :0  :thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

REAL SLICK!


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:wave:


----------



## 63 ss rider

that shit is looking great man dammmmmmm :0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Paint looks nice.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@May 16 2006, 12:53 PM~5439398
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This here is the shit i love it :0    :thumbsup:
> *


bad fuckin ass :0


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 24 2006, 07:34 PM~5490880
> *bad fuckin ass  :0
> *


Thanks mister cheese :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 24 2006, 09:34 PM~5490880
> *bad fuckin ass  :0
> *


yes sir :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 30 2006, 11:21 PM~5523585
> *Thanks mister cheese :biggrin:
> *


New rule in the project topics, You cannot reply to your own thread unless you have new pics. Thanks for replying tonight but your reply will be deleted by the mods.

:biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 30 2006, 08:24 PM~5523608
> *New rule in the project topics, You cannot reply to your own thread unless you have new pics. Thanks for replying tonight but your reply will be deleted by the mods.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


I would but my car is pretty far away from me right now :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 30 2006, 10:27 PM~5523635
> *I would but my car is pretty far away from me right now  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


u had a 3 day weekend to go get pics :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 30 2006, 09:19 PM~5523866
> *u had a 3 day weekend to go get pics :biggrin:
> *


hopefully Willie was working on it this 3 day weekend and maybe the dash is done :dunno:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 31 2006, 12:23 AM~5523890
> *hopefully Willie was working on it this 3 day weekend and maybe the dash is done  :dunno:
> *


Keep it up. :nono: This talk will not be tolerated.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 30 2006, 10:08 PM~5524205
> *Keep it up. :nono: This talk will not be tolerated.
> *


lol :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 30 2006, 08:21 PM~5523585
> *Thanks mister cheese :biggrin:
> *


WHAT ELSE WAS I GONNA SAY.........YOU KNOW I ONLY SPEAK THE TRUTH :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@May 16 2006, 02:53 PM~5439398
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This here is the shit i love it :0    :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## lolow

dddddddaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmnnnnn !!!!!!!!!! nice


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

:cheesy:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

talked to John and he said the dash is done he's going to pick up the car from Willie this weekend and get the belly sprayed :biggrin:


----------



## bowtieconnection

ill have pics by tommorrow 























but i wont post em 








lol


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Jun 15 2006, 08:49 PM~5615276
> *ill have pics by tommorrow
> but i wont post em
> lol
> *


WHAT A DICK :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Jun 15 2006, 09:49 PM~5615276
> *ill have pics by tommorrow
> but i wont post em
> lol
> *


Post some pic's come on


----------



## 68 DEGREEZZ

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Jun 15 2006, 09:49 PM~5615276
> *ill have pics by tommorrow
> but i wont post em
> lol
> *


we wanna see


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jun 15 2006, 09:11 PM~5614721
> *talked to John and he said the dash is done he's going to pick up the car from Willie this weekend and get the belly sprayed :biggrin:
> *


cant wait to see pics


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 16 2006, 01:16 PM~5619143
> *cant wait to see pics
> *


me too :0


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jun 19 2006, 06:48 PM~5635188
> *me too :0
> *


X200000000 :0


----------



## zfelix

uffin:


----------



## dannysnty

and still no pics :angry:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Jun 20 2006, 09:13 AM~5638525
> *and still no pics :angry:
> *


THTAS WHAT I'M SAYIN :0


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

i got a pic looks sick


----------



## 801Rider

:0


----------



## Coast One

:roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 21 2006, 02:08 PM~5646580
> *i got a pic looks sick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD .


----------



## ELITE FORMULA 59

:twak: :machinegun: :guns: :buttkick: show something


----------



## rollindeep408

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

I roll deep with vogues and gold baskets......


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 2 2006, 12:00 AM~5701473
> *I roll deep with vogues and gold baskets......
> *


.......you want to hang with me you need twenty fifteens.


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 7 2006, 11:20 AM~5731206
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn that looks nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo

thats looking beautiful


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Awesome......


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 7 2006, 09:20 AM~5731206
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 7 2006, 11:53 AM~5731387
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 7 2006, 08:20 AM~5731206
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice :cheesy: thanks


----------



## menace59

:biggrin:


----------



## M.Cruz

:tongue:


----------



## bowtieconnection

more surprises coming soon


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Jul 7 2006, 02:25 PM~5732307
> *more surprises coming soon
> *


1-800-CALL-NOW or 1-196-4FO-SALE ????? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## 543Records

NICE PATTERNS AND COLOR SCHEME  :thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider

Fucking nice, cant wait to see it done.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

absolutely awesome. great job!


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

:thumbsup:


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 7 2006, 01:13 PM~5732599
> *1-800-CALL-NOW or 1-196-4FO-SALE ????? :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


lmao good one just waiting to get the 64 back here


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Jul 7 2006, 04:27 PM~5733014
> *lmao good one  just waiting to  get the 64 back here
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

Holly Damm :0 :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## 62bird

damn this car is going to be bad..


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

**UPDATE** JUST GOT BACK FROM BOWTIE CONNECTION HERE'S ARE SOME PICS :biggrin:


----------



## OoDIZZoO

damn that fire wall looks nice.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:0


----------



## DJ63

Nice pics but you have a long way to go, when is the completion date?


----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## DJ63

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jul 16 2006, 08:47 PM~5786014
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The dash is bad ass!!


----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Jul 16 2006, 08:45 PM~5786002
> *Nice pics but you have a long way to go, when is the completion date?
> *


It will be done for next year I think that Joost got a pic of my frame when he was at homies I'm pretty sure this is my frame but not 100% sure


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jul 16 2006, 08:51 PM~5786042
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH SHIT :0 REAL F-ING NICE :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider

I want a 59, looks amazing cant wait to see it done.


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

Coming out super nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by OoDIZZoO_@Jul 16 2006, 09:32 PM~5785912
> *damn that fire wall looks nice.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One

looking good ray! uffin:


----------



## Stickz

Real nice man


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Psta

The car is looking good!


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 17 2006, 12:22 PM~5788914
> *The car is looking good!
> *


Thanks guys hopefully more to come soon :biggrin:


----------



## MR.61




----------



## bigcadillacvato

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

something serious


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Damn this is fucking nice bro...Real nice...


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 17 2006, 07:11 PM~5791341
> *Damn this is fucking nice bro...Real nice...
> *


Thanks here are some that Joost took


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 17 2006, 07:08 PM~5791321
> *something serious
> *


x1000000


----------



## 704 Sheen

:thumbsup:


----------



## MonteMan

Looking real good. :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

more pics from Joost :0


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:0


----------



## menace59

: Looks good! I saw at Bowtie's last week! :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Jul 17 2006, 10:10 PM~5792367
> *: Looks good! I saw at Bowtie's last week! :biggrin:
> *


cool your 59 is looking good also


----------



## menace59

When do you think it will be done?


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Jul 17 2006, 10:25 PM~5792429
> *When do you think it will be done?
> *


we are waiting to get the suspension back from homies and then has to go to the chrome shop after that's done it's just putting it together getting the interior in and all that fun stuff should be done for the first show next year


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jul 17 2006, 10:14 PM~5791373
> *Thanks here are some that Joost took
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CHEVROLET'S ASSEMBLY PLANT ALIVE AND KICKING.


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jul 16 2006, 11:30 PM~5785902
> ***UPDATE** JUST GOT BACK FROM BOWTIE CONNECTION HERE'S ARE SOME PICS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the dash looks awesome , i see there is no where to put the master cylinder :biggrin: im glad to see your making more progress than the last owner looks good :biggrin:


----------



## travieso1967

damn bro words cannot even touch on how your 59 is looking... keep up with the pics and I am really looking forward to your final pics of her when she is all together


----------



## dannysnty

:around: :around: car looks real good homie keep it up


----------



## xavierthexman

Looks REAL good!


----------



## Miami305Rida

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jul 17 2006, 11:59 PM~5792305
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah homie been at my la home for two weeks and the car is looking tight as hell willie got down cant wait to see the frame done :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

in about a month the frame and body should be put back together and then start the builing process to make it look like a car again can't wait to see it done :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

The paint looks really nice. This car has came along way.


----------



## DJ63

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jul 20 2006, 11:10 PM~5814731
> *in about a month the frame and body should be put back together and then start the builing process to make it look like a car again cait wait to see it done  :thumbsup:
> *


what are you doing to the frame? Do you have all chrome suspension too?


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Jul 21 2006, 06:38 AM~5815476
> *what are you doing to the frame?  Do you have all chrome suspension too?
> *


Homies has the frame it's going to be a full wrap, painted and patterns by Willie as well as molded suspension then everything is being chrome plated then put back together should be another month before all that's done then we will be close to being finished with the car :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

LOOKING GOOD BRO, YOU DA MAN WITH THE LITTLE BLACK CARD :biggrin:


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

Damn guy thats SWEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTT!!!!!!


----------



## 93 fleetwood

:thumbsup:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jul 21 2006, 03:16 PM~5817640
> *Homies has the frame it's going to be a full wrap, painted and patterns by Willie as well as molded suspension then everything is being chrome plated then put back together should be another month before all that's done then we will be close to being finished with the car  :biggrin:
> *


Cars looking real nice homie, I had a question though, if I'm not mistaken you bought a march power steering pump for your ride like this one que no?








I just wandered if you had any issues mounting it or what kind of mods were required, any advice is much appreciated bro...


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Jul 27 2006, 01:34 PM~5853737
> *Cars looking real nice homie, I had a question though, if I'm not mistaken you bought a march power steering pump for your ride like this one que no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wandered if you had any issues mounting it or what kind of mods were required, any advice is much appreciated bro...
> *


I haven't got to that stage yet my engine is still in the crate sorry I have no info on it plus I'm not the one that's going to be putting the pullys together so I really wouldn't have a clue as to how easy or not so easy it will go on once it's all put together


----------



## 801Rider

:worship:


----------



## flipside

damnn - tight ass ride


----------



## 59sedandelivery

Damn Rolling, Im paking my shit up,tools,lifts,and the kids and im movin west ...Id love to be working in that shop...anybody hiring,i need some smog..lol your 59 vert is looking way too good.... Were deciding to do or not do my high school buddies 59 vert 348 3X2 4 speed with original paint one owner.... 59sedandelivery


----------



## bigcadillacvato

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by 59sedandelivery_@Jul 28 2006, 07:10 AM~5857905
> *Damn Rolling,  Im paking my shit up,tools,lifts,and the kids and im movin west ...Id love to be working in that shop...anybody hiring,i need some smog..lol  your  59 vert is looking way too good....  Were deciding to do or not do my high school buddies 59 vert 348 3X2 4 speed with original paint one owner....  59sedandelivery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



keep it OG and spend the money you would have spent on custom feature on accesories


----------



## 62bird

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jul 29 2006, 07:53 AM~5863983
> *keep it OG and spend the money you would have spent on custom feature on accesories
> *



i agree :biggrin:


----------



## blvdsixty

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jul 21 2006, 03:16 PM~5817640
> *Homies has the frame it's going to be a full wrap, painted and patterns by Willie as well as molded suspension then everything is being chrome plated then put back together should be another month before all that's done then we will be close to being finished with the car  :biggrin:
> *



well
when you get to the finishing part of it bro,,
let me know i want to test drive it for you.... :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Jul 27 2006, 01:34 PM~5853737
> *Cars looking real nice homie, I had a question though, if I'm not mistaken you bought a march power steering pump for your ride like this one que no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wandered if you had any issues mounting it or what kind of mods were required, any advice is much appreciated bro...
> *


fits just like a stock pump


----------



## 66LOU

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jul 17 2006, 10:31 PM~5792457
> *we are waiting to get the suspension back from homies and then has to go to the chrome shop after that's done it's just putting it together getting the interior in and all that fun stuff should be done for the first show next year
> *


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jul 29 2006, 08:53 AM~5863983
> *keep it OG and spend the money you would have spent on custom feature on accesories
> *


----------



## bigcadillacvato




----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 31 2006, 12:15 AM~5872323
> *fits just like a stock pump
> *


Appreciate it homie..........


----------



## superdodge2196

doin' to tha fullist. dayummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@Jul 30 2006, 09:02 PM~5871848
> *well
> when you get to the finishing part of it bro,,
> let me know i want to test drive it for you.... :biggrin:
> *


I'll put it in my date book blvdsixty to do test drive :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono:


----------



## Coast One

i guess someone has to do it. ill test hop it


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 1 2006, 10:24 AM~5881800
> *i guess someone has to do it. ill test hop it
> *


 :thumbsup: you brake it you bought it


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Aug 5 2006, 03:09 PM~5908614
> *:thumbsup: you brake it you bought it
> *



:biggrin: guess ill do ill do burnouts on three u know to make sure it runs good :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 6 2006, 05:52 PM~5914249
> *:biggrin: guess ill do ill do burnouts on three u know to make sure it runs good :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Eddie-Money

59 LOOKING SWEET HOPEFULLY WE CAN SEE IT SOON.


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Aug 5 2006, 02:09 PM~5908614
> *:thumbsup: you brake it you bought it
> *


ill leave the breaking part up to you guys. 



coming out real nice though uffin:


----------



## socapots

those are wicked patterns...


----------



## elhippie64

T T T.

any update pics, anything new to share with us ???


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

any more progress pix?


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Aug 17 2006, 05:18 PM~5989932
> *any more progress pix?
> *


nope Bowtie is getting ready for Las Vegas show so my car is on the back burner since it won't be out this year no big deal it will be out for the first show next year. Right now waiting for the chrome suspension and frame to come back from Homies :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo

man this car is going to be unfucking believable when its done.... top notch 59 looks like mag cover for sure..... keep up the great work...


----------



## bigcadillacvato

:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

:0


----------



## rag61

nice car.will be on top for sure.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Sep 3 2006, 10:28 PM~6098288
> *nice car.will be on top for sure.
> *


 :uh: 

Look what the cat dragged in...

I hear you just started building a clean 59 convertible, maybe it's just a rumor though. :dunno: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE

lookin real nice bro


----------



## 66LOU

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jul 18 2006, 06:08 AM~5793612
> *the dash looks awesome , i see there is no where to put the master cylinder  :biggrin: im glad to see your making more progress than the last owner looks good  :biggrin:
> *


SIC SHIT HOMMIE


----------



## FoolishinVegas

I always look forward to reading this topic, can't wait to see your ride out bro!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Sep 8 2006, 12:20 AM~6129264
> *I always look forward to reading this topic, can't wait to see your ride out bro!! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks that means a lot to me as soon as the Vegas show is over there should be a lot more progress to the 59 can't wait :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## menace59

Bowtie is fast! Once they focus on it they will finish it quick! Nice patterns!


----------



## travieso1967

any new pics of the 59 yet?


----------



## bowtieconnection

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by menace59_@Sep 8 2006, 04:09 AM~6129486
> *Bowtie is fast! Once they focus on it they will finish it quick! Nice patterns!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Aug 1 2006, 12:24 PM~5881800-->
> 
> 
> 
> i guess someone has to do it. ill test hop it
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2006, 03:09 PM~5908614
> *:thumbsup: you brake it you bought it
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollindeep408_@Aug 6 2006, 07:52 PM~5914249
> *:biggrin: guess ill do ill do burnouts on three u know to make sure it runs good :thumbsup:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

just got a radio delete plate


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Sep 13 2006, 02:44 AM~6161094
> *just got a radio delete plate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is a cool and rare piece.


----------



## uniques66

*And what a killer deal!!! Only $5000.00 shipping included. :thumbsup: 

Whats up Ray :wave: still swiping that BLACK CARD? :biggrin: *


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU

> _Originally posted by travieso1967_@Sep 8 2006, 09:13 AM~6130785
> *any new pics of the 59 yet?
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Sep 14 2006, 08:48 AM~6171429
> *And what a killer deal!!! Only $5000.00 shipping included.  :thumbsup:
> 
> Whats up Ray :wave: still swiping that BLACK CARD?  :biggrin:
> *


What's up Paul :wave: this one wasn't that bad got it off Ebay just so happened to be from Bowtie South and I didn't even know it lol


----------



## zfelix

TTT wheres the pics bro!!!


----------



## Coast One

gonna change your name to RollinDeepLV??


----------



## milkbone

I saw this car while I was in LA in July and let me tell you the pics on here do not do the car any justice. This car is awsome in person keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Sep 29 2006, 03:50 AM~6269685
> *TTT wheres the pics bro!!!
> *


there is nothing new to post my car is not going to the supershow this year so Bowtie needs to work on the ones that are going to Vegas they will get back on my car after Vegas until then it's the same as it was on page 61 give them another month or so and the car should be close to being done :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 29 2006, 09:29 AM~6271158
> *gonna change your name to RollinDeepLV??
> *


right now I am just looking around my Dad is selling the house and I can't afford to buy a house in San Jose I wish I could but I can't I really need a garage for my car so yes I am looking to move to Vegas but nothing final yet am thinking about it though


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Sep 29 2006, 09:36 AM~6271184
> *I saw this car while I was in LA in July and let me tell you  the pics on here do not do the car any justice. This car is awsome in person keep up the good work  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Sep 29 2006, 05:01 PM~6273227
> *right now I am just looking around my Dad is selling the house and I can't afford to buy a house in San Jose I wish I could but I can't I really need a garage for my car so yes I am looking to move to Vegas but nothing final yet am thinking about it though
> *



Oh Shit Thats cool Would Love 2 see that 59 in person one day :cheesy:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Sep 29 2006, 05:01 PM~6273227
> *right now I am just looking around my Dad is selling the house and I can't afford to buy a house in San Jose I wish I could but I can't I really need a garage for my car so yes I am looking to move to Vegas but nothing final yet am thinking about it though
> *


get a job! :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 30 2006, 10:29 AM~6276967
> *get a job! :biggrin:
> *


I would need more then a Job to get a house here in San Jose I would need to rob a bank or make more then $100k a year If you can find me one of those let me know :biggrin:


----------



## uniques66

*VEGAS BABY, VEGAS :biggrin: *


----------



## Coast One

saw a house for rent off meridian with a big garage


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Vegas is this weekend can't wait :cheesy:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Oct 2 2006, 08:03 PM~6292473
> *Vegas is this weekend can't wait  :cheesy:
> *


well I am off to Vegas in the morning I'll come back with some pics of the Super Show :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

did u pick this car up from a guy name felipe.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:uh:


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Oct 7 2006, 10:28 AM~6323826
> *did u pick this car up from a guy name felipe.
> *


YES HE DID


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Oct 7 2006, 01:05 PM~6324319
> *YES HE DID
> *


thats use to be my homies car. he sold it to felipe barley relized it lol


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Oct 10 2006, 12:44 AM~6338339
> *thats use to be my homies car. he sold it to felipe barley relized it lol
> *


what does your homie want to know about the car :dunno:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Oct 5 2006, 11:52 PM~6316900
> *well I am off to Vegas in the morning I'll come back with some pics of the Super Show  :biggrin:
> *


here's one of my favorite cars at the show :biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass

nice 59


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Oct 13 2006, 12:16 AM~6360326
> *nice 59
> *


Thanks Updates coming soon going down to LA will post updated pics when I get home from LA :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Oct 24 2006, 06:33 PM~6436869
> *Thanks Updates coming soon going down to LA will post updated pics when I get home from LA  :biggrin:
> *


hurry up :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Oct 26 2006, 01:37 PM~6450104
> *hurry up  :biggrin:
> *


ok here you go :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

**Update belly is painted** :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## BackBump61

bad ass car wish I could afford a build like this :thumbsup:


----------



## rag61

looking good,keep the pictures coming.cant wait to see the finished results.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Oct 26 2006, 07:12 PM~6452613
> *looking good,keep the pictures coming.cant wait to see the finished results.
> *


thanks I will do that the frame will be ready next month :biggrin:


----------



## 64SUP

THAT Mf is bad ass hell looking great car


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Oct 26 2006, 05:14 PM~6452178
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good


----------



## Stickz

nice progress


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Oct 26 2006, 07:57 PM~6452497
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice looking good


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

thanks guys I'll keep the 59 updated as it goes along


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Oct 30 2006, 12:36 AM~6470710
> *thanks guys I'll keep the 59 updated as it goes along
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blaklak96

looking sick homeboy keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Nov 10 2006, 05:14 PM~6542974
> *:thumbsup:
> *



I gotta tell ya man, I look for this post like every other day. Progress looks like its worth it ! keep the pics commin, even the ones you might think are boring !


----------



## junbug27

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Oct 26 2006, 05:33 PM~6451797
> *ok here you go  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I wish I had the money, place, and time to do something this beautiful! 

Looks good...real good!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## low4ever

The car is amazing homie. And it has nothing on it. Definately beautiful. Can't wait to see the finished ride


----------



## SixFourClownin

Damn, that dash is amazing!


----------



## wired61

very very nice,,,,,,,,,good motivational topic :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s




----------



## D-Cheeze

so whens it gonna be ready ?


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Nov 13 2006, 09:58 PM~6562855
> *so whens it gonna be ready ?
> *


next year it will be done for sure just waiting for the frame to be done then the frame is off to the painter and then it's just putting the car back together. Interior is on order and the chrome is at the shop so it's coming together nicely


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Nov 14 2006, 02:21 PM~6567579
> *next year it will be done for sure just waiting for the frame to be done then the frame is off to the painter and then it's just putting the car back together. Interior is on order and the chrome is at the shop so it's coming together nicely
> *


AND WITH THAT......WHERE THE PIC'S?


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Nov 14 2006, 04:09 PM~6568213
> *AND WITH THAT......WHERE THE PIC'S?
> *


no pics I got what I could when I was down there the frame is at Homies so I have not seen it yet


----------



## rollindeep408

cant wait till summer :biggrin:


----------



## uniques66

*Whats Happening with the Drop-Top? We need to know :biggrin: *


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Nov 28 2006, 09:46 PM~6657051
> *Whats Happening with the Drop-Top? We need to know :biggrin:
> *


It's getting worked on give them another month or so and there should be something new to post


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Nov 28 2006, 10:35 PM~6657240
> *It's getting worked on give them another month or so and there should be something new to post
> *


the better ? is when is it gonna be done .....2010-2011 -2012 ?????????????


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Nov 29 2006, 09:10 AM~6659311
> *the better ? is when is it gonna be done .....2010-2011 -2012 ?????????????
> *


next year it will be done for sure no worries hno:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

ttt


----------



## west_side85

SICK


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

ttt


----------



## bowtieconnection

there will be more pics in the next week


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Dec 16 2006, 12:42 PM~6770836
> *there will be more pics in the next week
> *


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Dec 16 2006, 10:42 AM~6770836
> *there will be more pics in the next week
> *


 :biggrin: can't wait :0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Dec 16 2006, 10:42 AM~6770836
> *there will be more pics in the next week
> *


i will belive it when i see it :biggrin: j/p


----------



## rollindeep408

:around:


----------



## drasticbean

MERRY X-MASS TO EVERYONE FROM BEAN AND THE GUYS IN DRASTIC C.C 

i hope to see it one day in person...


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 24 2006, 08:47 PM~6818250
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MERRY X-MASS TO EVERYONE  FROM BEAN AND THE GUYS IN DRASTIC C.C
> 
> i hope to see it one day in person...
> *


thanks Marry Christmas to you as well :cheesy:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

TTT for more progress in 2007 more pictures on the way soon :thumbsup:


----------



## keneken

Very Nice Project. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Dec 16 2006, 10:42 AM~6770836
> *there will be more pics in the next week
> *


 :dunno: uhh been more than a week...... dont make us beg. where the pics


----------



## YellowAmigo

PPPPPPPPPLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAASSSSSSSEEEEEE!!!!!!!!
can we see some more pictures.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Coming soon to a firewall near you :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jan 7 2007, 01:16 PM~6926108
> *Coming soon to a firewall near you  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

these are the latest pics and the last pics before the car will be done for San Bernardino on april 15


----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Well that's it for now Fonzy will have the car next week and then it comes back to bowtie to get all put back together. look for the car at the San Bernardino show


----------



## OldDirty

Can't wait to see the unveiling been waiting forever to see it done. I could only guess you feel the same.



By the way have you come up with a name for her ?


----------



## YellowAmigo

I can't wait to see this bitch finished!!!!.... awsome....


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jan 19 2007, 07:55 PM~7035945
> *Well that's it for now fronzy will have the car next week and then it comes back to bowtie to get all put back together. look for the car at the San Bernardino show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jan 19 2007, 10:37 PM~7037267
> *Can't wait to see the unveiling been waiting forever to see it done. I could only guess you feel the same.
> By the way have you come up with a name for her ?
> *


going back and forth on a name for the 59 as of now it has no name but i'll come up with something :biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

very nice


----------



## travieso1967

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jan 19 2007, 11:52 PM~7035897
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this 59 is a total work of art.... the 59 vert has always been a dream car to me and seeing what you have done with yours... makes me want one even more.... good luck on her first showing..
and congrats on a beautiful work of art


----------



## 19PANCHO59

thats kille me........... a fucking ragtop mmmmmmmmmmm :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreammaker65

sik shit homie


----------



## fabian

Again i can just say it looks really really nice! It is a beautiful built up topic of your 59! I hope you will post more pics of it here.. or the finished car! All the best for your first Show!



Fabian


----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU

LOOKIN GOOD HOMMIE CANT WAI TO SEE IT ON THE STREETS OF SAN JO ONE DAY


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Thanks everybody can't wait until it's done


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

looks pretty good brother, cant wait to see it in person.. well worth the wait.........................................for a guy with a little black credit card :0 






good luck my brother and keep up the good work...mr kennedy :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

the car is with Fonzy right now getting the mural done can't wait to see what he comes up with :0


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

I like this pic


----------



## west_side85

sick


----------



## Sj4lyfe

HEY YOU STILL HAVE THAT 64 .... ITS ME MARK....


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Sj4lyfe_@Feb 11 2007, 10:46 PM~7236799
> *HEY  YOU STILL HAVE THAT 64 .... ITS ME MARK....
> *


Yes I do it's ready when you are :biggrin:


----------



## Sj4lyfe

what you mean its ready ....hahaha...what did you do to it....


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Sj4lyfe_@Feb 11 2007, 11:14 PM~7237022
> *what you mean its ready ....hahaha...what did you do to it....
> *


it's just sitting there waiting for you to come pick it up and give it a good home come and get it :biggrin:


----------



## Sj4lyfe

yea the home is there ..... i just needs the funds.... im getting rid of my 70 convert and i still have my 63 wagon .... so soon i may have to go get it....


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Sj4lyfe_@Feb 11 2007, 11:24 PM~7237114
> *yea the home is there ..... i just needs the funds.... im getting rid of my 70 convert and i still have my 63 wagon .... so soon i may have to go get it....
> *


cool no problem


----------



## Sj4lyfe

did you get the front end on it so i can push it away at least....hahahaha


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

no it's still the way you seen it


----------



## Sj4lyfe

its all good i want the car....


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

it will be here unless someone else comes through with the money first then I can't save it for you because I really need the room that the 64 is taking up :thumbsup:


----------



## Sj4lyfe

i forget how much you wanted


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

$4,000 or best offer


----------



## Sj4lyfe

thanx.... we can work somethang out....


----------



## Dreammaker65

Paint job........$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

Patterns on this car......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Over all cost of this one of a kind ride........ :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

Price of serving up the competetion..........PRICELESS :tongue:  

Coming together nicely bro , ROLLIN is DEEP in your veins homie 

keep up the good work 


Rollin Deep IV Life


----------



## Cali Way

wow... two years I've been watchin this topic, haha glad its comin together homie


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Feb 12 2007, 04:10 AM~7237583
> *wow... two years I've been watchin this topic, haha glad its comin together homie
> *



X2.....nice vert homie!


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jan 20 2007, 04:49 AM~7035876
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 nice paint


----------



## Dreammaker65

Where you at :dunno: homie


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Dreammaker65_@Feb 17 2007, 09:49 PM~7288668
> *Where you at :dunno: homie
> *


Get to work on the car in your garage :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Bowtie Legacy




----------



## lowrid3r

whats the name of the paint?


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Feb 21 2007, 05:24 PM~7320252
> *whats the name of the paint?
> *


which color there are many different colors on my car


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Feb 21 2007, 05:28 PM~7320275
> *which color there are many different colors on my car
> *


this one


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

It's aspin green a 1959 color


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Feb 21 2007, 07:25 PM~7321454
> *It's aspin green a 1959 color
> *


nice and i am guessing the patterns were done with pearls?


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Feb 21 2007, 07:29 PM~7321509
> *nice and i am guessing the patterns were done with pearls?
> *


yes it's in pearls and the trunk is a different green and then he put color change paint in the clear so it changes colors


----------



## Dreammaker65

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Feb 17 2007, 10:55 PM~7288702
> *Get to work on the car in your garage  :0
> *


get your ass over here an help :biggrin:


----------



## Dreammaker65

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Jan 26 2007, 06:44 PM~7097292
> *looks pretty good brother, cant wait to see it in person.. well worth the wait.........................................for  a guy with a little black credit card :0
> good luck my brother and keep up the good work...mr kennedy :biggrin:
> *


credit or not wish i could aford to do that too still got to pay for it all over a long period of time :biggrin:


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

the paint on this car is amazing, I had a chance to check it out last month on a trip to LA,,great job, cant wait to see it done. :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by VincentVega_@Feb 23 2007, 08:13 PM~7339702
> *the paint on this car is amazing, I had a chance to check it out last month on a trip to LA,,great job, cant wait to see it done. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie it's coming along very nicely and this topic is 2 years old today :0 Fonzy is working on the mural right now and the mural will be done after this weekend :cheesy:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:thumbsup:


----------



## KASPAR_KUSTOMS

LOOKS GREAT....CLASSIC COLOR TOO!!!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

dayum april 15.... that date is gonna come up quick :0
cant wait to see the roll out  

TTT !


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Feb 22 2007, 04:23 AM~7321441
> *this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Dreammaker65_@Feb 23 2007, 09:43 PM~7339507
> *get your ass over here an help :biggrin:
> *


yeah get over here an help foo :biggrin: there is plenty of sanding to do


----------



## impala_631

koo


----------



## 214RIDERZ

DAMN THAT 9 LOOKS GOOD HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Dreammaker65

Ray where you at homie come out and play :scrutinize: the monte should be in paint this weekend just takin a break 2 c if you were on line get back at me homie :cheesy: car still looks sick , homie


----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## Tuna_Sammich

love it, love it, love it :cheesy:


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Mar 3 2007, 07:10 AM~7395883
> *love it, love it, love it :cheesy:
> *


x2 :biggrin: car is gone be off the hook


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Sj4lyfe_@Feb 11 2007, 10:46 PM~7236799
> *HEY  YOU STILL HAVE THAT 64 .... ITS ME MARK....
> *


Sorry guys the 64 is now sold :biggrin:


----------



## uniques66

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 5 2007, 03:19 PM~7412219
> *Sorry guys the 64 is now sold  :biggrin:
> *



*ITS ABOUT FUCKIN TIME!!!!!!!!!!!* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

*Now you will have some room for the SICK ASS 59 :thumbsup: *


----------



## sj59

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 5 2007, 03:19 PM~7412219
> *Sorry guys the 64 is now sold  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 5 2007, 04:19 PM~7412219
> *Sorry guys the 64 is now sold  :biggrin:
> *


DAM FINALLY VERY NICE


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Feb 24 2007, 02:11 AM~7341017
> *Thanks homie it's coming along very nicely and this topic is 2 years old today :0 Fonzy is working on the mural right now and the mural will be done after this weekend  :cheesy:
> *


pics?


----------



## 66LOU

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 6 2007, 12:36 PM~7420557
> *pics?
> *


X1000


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 6 2007, 12:36 PM~7420557
> *pics?
> *


He is still working on it I guess he got behind so as soon as he sends me pics I'll post them up


----------



## CHUCKS66

that car is beautiful! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreammaker65

DL RAY


----------



## SupremeAir

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 6 2007, 06:48 PM~7422723
> *He is still working on it I guess he got behind so as soon as he sends me pics I'll post them up
> *


Fonzy got way behind he was working on my dune buggy for like 2and half months good things come to those who wait


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Mar 7 2007, 10:38 AM~7428171
> *Fonzy got way behind he was working on my dune buggy for like 2and half months good things come to those who wait
> *


yes they do check this out Fonzy did a great job :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 7 2007, 01:18 PM~7428430
> *yes they do check this out Fonzy did a great job :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice


----------



## FiveNine619

very nice


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™

I've never gone all the way back to the beginning of this thread until today and never wanted to say anything since I've never built or been a part of anything like your 59, but *DAMN!* :0 

:worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## YellowAmigo

Mural is badd ass


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Colors are awesome


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION

VERY NICE :0


----------



## Mr. Antiguo

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 7 2007, 01:18 PM~7428430
> *yes they do check this out Fonzy did a great job :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Nice...


----------



## 66LOU

DAM BRO THOSE MURILS LOOK SICK I WOULD WANT THAT ON A WALL IN MY HOUSE


----------



## Sixty34me

the mural looks nice as hell! One question though did you ask Fonzy to put the tattoos on the girls because I've noticed a lot of the females he does are tatted.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Mar 7 2007, 03:29 PM~7430539
> *the mural looks nice as hell! One question though did you ask Fonzy to put the tattoos on the girls because I've noticed a lot of the females he does are tatted.
> *


I let him do his thing I just gave him a basic idea and he took it from there with the type of girl that he used you have to have them with tattoos or it wouldn't look right


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 7 2007, 04:34 PM~7430577
> *I let him do his thing I just gave him a basic idea and he took it from there with the type of girl that he used you have to have them with tattoos or it wouldn't look right
> *


gotcha :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Sick! Fonzy is the shit!


----------



## SJDEUCE

going to be the best 59 in san jo....  i know a few haters all ready


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Mar 7 2007, 08:58 PM~7431197
> *going to be the best 59 in san jo....  i know a few haters all ready
> *


That is going to be one of the best 59's period!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

damn,,I love Fonzys' work,


----------



## xavierthexman

:0 

One fine '59! Can't wait to see it! :thumbsup: 

Simply FIRME!


----------



## 1938_MASTER

DAM VERY NICE! CANT WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON!


----------



## Spanky

Nice Nice 59 man..


----------



## liljuve13

DAMN, THATS ONE OF THE NICEST MURALS IVE EVER SEEN, AND ON A 59 , DAMN GOOD JOB  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408SHARK

CLEAN AS FUCK.....WHERE DOES THIS PUT YOU NOW AS FAR AS TIME IN BUSTING OUT??


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 7 2007, 11:18 AM~7428430
> *yes they do check this out Fonzy did a great job :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Mar 7 2007, 08:04 PM~7432782
> *CLEAN AS FUCK.....WHERE DOES THIS PUT YOU NOW AS FAR AS TIME IN BUSTING OUT??
> *


thanks guys I am shooting San Bernardino but I don't know if I can make it so if we don't get it done then it will be at San Diego


----------



## 408SHARK

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 7 2007, 09:24 PM~7432976
> *thanks guys I am shooting San Bernardino but I don't know if I can make it so if we don't get it done then it will be at San Diego
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CITYLIFE CC

LOOKING GOOD ROLLING DEEP


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by CITYLIFE CC_@Mar 7 2007, 08:37 PM~7433083
> *LOOKING GOOD ROLLING DEEP
> *


Thanks but it's Rollin Deep :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

looking real nice man... :0


----------



## lowrider 4 life

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 7 2007, 01:18 PM~7428430
> *yes they do check this out Fonzy did a great job :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wow thats some nice fucking work uffin:


----------



## oldskool6six

BAD ASS ! :thumbsup:


----------



## sj59

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 7 2007, 09:38 PM~7433097
> *Thanks but it's Rollin Deep  :biggrin:
> *





hey kick it killa homie made a honest mistake!!!! j/k but the car is lookin hard as fuck. :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 7 2007, 08:18 PM~7428430
> *yes they do check this out Fonzy did a great job :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## sleeper

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 7 2007, 12:18 PM~7428430
> *yes they do check this out Fonzy did a great job :biggrin:
> 
> *


wow :0


----------



## Dino

murals look great!!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

NOW THATS A BAD ASSSSSSSSSSSS MURAL MY BROTHER :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Mar 7 2007, 02:24 PM~7429896
> *DAM BRO THOSE MURILS LOOK SICK I WOULD WANT THAT ON A WALL IN MY HOUSE
> *


Thanks homie you will be missed R.I.P :angel:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 12 2007, 06:56 PM~7464266
> *Thanks homie you will be missed R.I.P :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :tears:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Well the car will not be ready in time for the San Bernardino show so now we are shooting for it to be done in time for the San Diego show on the 3rd of June :banghead:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 20 2007, 08:29 PM~7517297
> *Well the car will not be ready in time for the San Bernardino show so now we are shooting for it to be done in time for the San Diego show on the 3rd of June :banghead:
> *


What's the setback?


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 20 2007, 07:16 PM~7518259
> *What's the setback?
> *


Fonzy he took to long wich is ok since it was done with a lot of detail. We don't have enough time to complete the car the right way so need more time to get it done right


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 20 2007, 10:26 PM~7518357
> *Fonzy he took to long wich is ok since it was done with a lot of detail. We don't have enough time to complete the car the right way so need more time to get it done right
> *


  Cannot rush perfection. :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 7 2007, 02:18 PM~7428430
> *yes they do check this out Fonzy did a great job :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



the mural of the '59 looks unbelievable :wow:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 20 2007, 07:31 PM~7518408
> *  Cannot rush perfection.  :biggrin:
> *


true but at least all the paint work is done so now on to the other details of the project :biggrin:


----------



## G Style

DAMN HOMIE THAT'S A BEAUTIFUL CAR. I'M LOOKING FORWARD TO SEE IT IN PERSON :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreammaker65

ya, we hated to see the car go. But thats ok we already put an order for the caddy rims hehhe :biggrin:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 20 2007, 09:32 PM~7518419
> *the mural of the '59 looks unbelievable  :wow:
> *


yes that mural is unreal ,i dont know what to say :0


----------



## fleetwoodmack

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Mar 7 2007, 12:38 PM~7428171
> *Fonzy got way behind he was working on my dune buggy for like 2and half months good things come to those who wait
> *


pics


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodmack_@Mar 21 2007, 08:17 PM~7526608
> *pics
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=236293&st=200

that's the Fonzy fest pics are there :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 21 2007, 04:32 AM~7518419
> *the mural of the '59 looks unbelievable  :wow:
> *


nice


----------



## BigTigger R.O.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64SUP

NICE


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 7 2007, 11:27 PM~7433556
> *looking real nice man... :0
> *


X2


----------



## ESIDECADDY

SEEING UR RIDE AT BOWTIE LAST WEEK LOOKS CLEAN HOMIE


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Mar 29 2007, 10:40 AM~7577483
> * SEEING UR RIDE AT BOWTIE LAST WEEK LOOKS CLEAN HOMIE
> *


so you seen my mural in person before I have  :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 29 2007, 01:37 PM~7577929
> *so you seen my mural in person before I have    :biggrin:
> *


Stopped by the shop, that bitch drives smoooooooth man :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 29 2007, 04:06 PM~7578145
> *Stopped by the shop, that bitch drives smoooooooth man :thumbsup:
> *


HAHAHA


----------



## B_A_RIDER

:thumbsup: x 82 hundred million


----------



## ESIDECADDY

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 29 2007, 02:06 PM~7578145
> *Stopped by the shop, that bitch drives smoooooooth man :thumbsup:
> *


DID U DO A FRED FLINTSTONE :biggrin:


----------



## Dreammaker65

Still lookin clean homie, cant wait to see it come back home to the streets of SAN JO...............................................LOL


----------



## Nasty

:thumbsup:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Just got my Zeniths done 72 crosslace :0


----------



## Mr. Antiguo

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 5 2007, 12:45 PM~7624652
> *Just got my Zeniths done 72 crosslace  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider




----------



## VIEJITOS NATION

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 5 2007, 11:45 AM~7624652
> *Just got my Zeniths done 72 crosslace  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hell yah i got mine on order


----------



## sj59

raymond all i can say is..... DAAAAAMMMMMMNNNNN!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

nice rims


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Feb 5 2007, 01:56 AM~7173654
> *I like this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


^^^^^^ looks like the 59 from our website ....

yours is gonna be KILLER !


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Thanks guys :wave:


----------



## Paul K

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 21 2007, 02:32 PM~7518419
> *the mural of the '59 looks unbelievable  :wow:
> *


 x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ+Mar 7 2007, 03:18 PM~7428430-->
> 
> 
> 
> yes they do check this out Fonzy did a great job :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FONZY DOES AWSOME WORK... DOES GREAT TATTOO WORK ALSO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2007, 10:37 PM~7432047
> *DAM VERY NICE! CANT WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X2
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 8 2007, 12:24 AM~7432976
> *thanks guys I am shooting San Bernardino but I don't know if I can make it so if we don't get it done then it will be at San Diego
> *


BRING THAT BITCH TO HIGHLAND PARK SHOW JUNE 24TH  
SO I CAN SEE IT IN THE DAYLIGHT AND NOT AT BOWTIE LIKE LAST TIME :biggrin:


----------



## B DOG

:thumbsup:


----------



## scrappin68

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 5 2007, 10:45 AM~7624652
> *Just got my Zeniths done 72 crosslace  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: AWSOME WORK ON YOUR CAR SO FAR .


----------



## EL PECADOR

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## YellowAmigo

those wheels are incredible man.... the car is gonna be one of if not the baddest 59 on the planet....


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

IS THIS CAR FOR SHOW ONLY OR WILL IT BLESS THE STREETS OF SAN JO????


----------



## SixFourClownin

Nice wheels


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Apr 14 2007, 08:02 PM~7692068
> *those wheels are incredible man....  the car is gonna be one of if not the baddest 59 on the planet....
> *


Thanks for the kind words I'm hoping to have it finished soon so I can finally start showing the car :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 15 2007, 07:39 PM~7699249
> *IS THIS CAR FOR SHOW ONLY OR WILL IT BLESS THE STREETS OF SAN JO????
> *


It all depends on how many people we go cruising with. I don't want to see some stupid hypy fool come up and dance on my hood or a bottle flying towards my car. But I will take it out cruising just won't be all the time until I'm done showing it then I'll cruise it more offend :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 16 2007, 12:04 PM~7703409
> *It all depends on how many people we go cruising with. I don't want to see some stupid hypy fool come up and dance on my hood or a bottle flying towards my car. But I will take it out cruising just won't be all the time until I'm done showing it then I'll cruise it more offend  :thumbsup:
> *


SOUNDS GOOD


----------



## LaPiedad

Any updated pics?? I cant wait to see at the San Diego show. :nicoderm:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by LaPiedad_@Apr 16 2007, 12:35 PM~7704182
> *Any updated pics??  I cant wait to see at the San Diego show.   :nicoderm:
> *


there will be no more pics until the show. I have shown way to much of the car already and need to keep some of the car a secret until it's done so the 59 won't be old before it's even out lol


----------



## THEREGAL

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 16 2007, 02:55 PM~7704339
> *there will be no more pics until the show. I have shown way to much of the car already and need to keep some of the car a secret until it's done so the 59 won't be old before it's even out lol
> *


when is that show i can't wait to see this thing finished, looks amazing


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

the show is the 3rd of June in San Diego


----------



## sj59

better get that trailer ready, cuz thats just around the corner


----------



## THEREGAL

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 16 2007, 03:20 PM~7704507
> *the show is the 3rd of June in San Diego
> *


 :0 :0 we have to wait that long hno: hno: hno:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Apr 16 2007, 01:22 PM~7704528
> *:0  :0  we have to wait that long  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## LaPiedad

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Apr 16 2007, 02:22 PM~7704528
> *:0  :0  we have to wait that long  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *



That's what Im saying. :cheesy: I havent seen any other car get this much praise. Congratulations Rollin Deep!!


----------



## CHE1

Man I can't wait to see this car in person.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by LaPiedad_@Apr 16 2007, 10:17 PM~7709178
> *That's what Im saying.  :cheesy:   I havent seen any other car get this much praise.  Congratulations Rollin Deep!!
> *


Can't take all the credit I could not have done this without the help and contacts of John Kennedy and the Bowtie Connection crew they are the ones making this happen a big thanks to them for taking on the project and getting it done the right way :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 17 2007, 07:32 PM~7714824
> *Can't take all the credit I could not have done this without the help and contacts of John Kennedy and the Bowtie Connection crew they are the ones making this happen a big thanks to them for taking on the project and getting it done the right way  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 16 2007, 02:55 PM~7704339
> *there will be no more pics until the show. I have shown way to much of the car already and need to keep some of the car a secret until it's done so the 59 won't be old before it's even out lol
> *


dont believe the hype lol :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

ttt


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 16 2007, 03:20 PM~7704507
> *the show is the 3rd of June in San Diego
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bowtieconnection

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

topic is out of service or no longer availiable if you feel you have reached this topic by mistake please check your own car for updates and stop worrying about this one :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 24 2007, 05:25 PM~7765219
> *topic is out of service or no longer availiable if you feel you have reached this topic by mistake please check your own car for updates and stop worrying about this one  :biggrin:
> *


it's back up :biggrin: thanks


----------



## savageloc24

new pics?


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Jun 20 2007, 04:02 PM~8143480
> *new pics?
> *


Car is still being worked on we are waiting on parts to come back to finish the project up if all goes well it will be at the San Mateo show on the 26 of Aug until then I will keep you updated on the progress still need to go down to Bowtie and get some new pics :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jun 20 2007, 05:09 PM~8143512
> *Car is still being worked on we are waiting on parts to come back to finish the project up if all goes well it will be at the San Mateo show on the 26 of Aug until then I will keep you updated on the progress still need to go down to Bowtie and get some new pics  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0

its about time they unloacked this thread , dont know why it was locked in the first place , but glad to see it back


----------



## savageloc24

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jun 20 2007, 03:09 PM~8143512
> *Car is still being worked on we are waiting on parts to come back to finish the project up if all goes well it will be at the San Mateo show on the 26 of Aug until then I will keep you updated on the progress still need to go down to Bowtie and get some new pics  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: sounds good homie.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 20 2007, 04:16 PM~8143548
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> its about time they unloacked this thread , dont know why it was locked in the first place , but glad to see it back
> *


The guys at Bowtie were having some fun at my expense it's all in good fun no harm was done in the making of this topic :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE

that car is clean, congrats


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jun 20 2007, 06:09 PM~8143512
> *Car is still being worked on we are waiting on parts to come back to finish the project up if all goes well it will be at the San Mateo show on the 26 of Aug until then I will keep you updated on the progress still need to go down to Bowtie and get some new pics  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jun 20 2007, 05:21 PM~8143585
> *The guys at Bowtie were having some fun at my expense it's all in good fun no harm was done in the making of this topic  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## riden on whitewall

whats up ray. dropen in to see ur progress.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by riden on whitewall_@Jun 22 2007, 09:29 PM~8158807
> *whats up ray. dropen in to see ur progress.
> *


what's up hope you like what you see thanks for stoppin by my topic :biggrin:


----------



## 64SUP

:thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 24 2007, 08:25 PM~7765219
> *topic is out of service or no longer availiable if you feel you have reached this topic by mistake please check your own car for updates and stop worrying about this one  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jun 20 2007, 03:09 PM~8143512
> *Car is still being worked on we are waiting on parts to come back to finish the project up if all goes well it will be at the San Mateo show on the 26 of Aug until then I will keep you updated on the progress still need to go down to Bowtie and get some new pics  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## west_side85

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=347260 :biggrin:


----------



## LaPiedad

Nice to see this back on the attack. I started forgetting about my own 59 without this topic. I was in San Mateo on Sunday and I dont mind going back. :biggrin: "I’m riding high..." - Faze O


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:biggrin: :0


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jul 1 2007, 11:37 PM~8216337
> *:biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


does that mean you picked it up or your on your way to pick it up?? :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by kerrbss_@Jul 2 2007, 09:14 AM~8217949
> *does that mean you picked it up or your on your way to pick it up?? :biggrin:
> *


 :nosad: nope just went to go pick up the trailer went to bowtie my frame is back so we should be able to make the San Mateo show if all goes well


----------



## Mr. Antiguo

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jul 2 2007, 01:07 PM~8218890
> *:nosad: nope just went to go pick up the trailer went to bowtie my frame is back so we should be able to make the San Mateo show if all goes well
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## ElMonte74'

:wow: THAT 59 IS CLEAN BRO I LIKE THE MURALS. WISH I HAD ONE


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Jul 2 2007, 03:21 PM~8218984
> *:wow: THAT 59 IS CLEAN BRO I LIKE THE MURALS.  WISH I HAD ONE
> *


x100


----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jul 2 2007, 01:33 PM~8219496
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i see it's almost ready for that frame :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jul 2 2007, 02:33 PM~8219496
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

really nice! :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jul 2 2007, 12:07 PM~8218890
> *:nosad: nope just went to go pick up the trailer went to bowtie my frame is back so we should be able to make the San Mateo show if all goes well
> *


Cant wait to check it out in person. :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Jul 2 2007, 03:11 PM~8220192
> *i see it's almost ready for that frame  :biggrin:
> *


Almost... soon it will all come together :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1

I can't wait to see this car back home.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

uffin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

THEE BADDEST RIDE ON LAY IT LOW, PERIOD...............


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Thanks guys :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## redrum702




----------



## bigjaydogg

:0


----------



## Bowtie Legacy




----------



## lowchevy1989




----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC

DAMN BRO THE RAG IS COMING OUT FUKIN SICK BRO.. I LOVE THESE RIDES..WISH I HAD ONE TO


----------



## STREET ESCORTS C.C. SAN JOSE

Car is coming out good Ray can't wait to see it done


----------



## San Jose Customs

car is looking good..... nice to see people up here doing it that big!!!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jul 2 2007, 01:33 PM~8219496
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam thats nice lookin keep us posted homie


----------



## bigjaydogg

lowrider mag centerfold type shit!


----------



## sj59

SO WHATS UP RAY... WHEN IS THE CAR GONNA BE ELIGIBLE FOR PAROLE :biggrin:


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Jul 11 2007, 02:43 PM~8285714
> *SO WHATS UP RAY... WHEN IS THE CAR GONNA BE ELIGIBLE FOR PAROLE :biggrin:
> *


2010 with good behavior


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

^^^Good things come to those who wait :yes:


----------



## 1mexikan

....Lookin good...  :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jul 12 2007, 02:45 PM~8293523
> *^^^Good things come to those who wait  :yes:
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jul 12 2007, 01:45 PM~8293523
> *^^^Good things come to those who wait  :yes:
> *


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jul 2 2007, 12:37 AM~8216337
> *:biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



gee i wonder whats wrong with this picture lmao very intresting trip cant wait to never do that again right ray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 07-Gator

This is going to be one clean ass ride..


----------



## different

daaaaaaaamn this 59 is bad. good work


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 14 2007, 01:42 PM~8308170
> *gee i wonder whats wrong with this picture lmao very intresting trip cant wait to never do that again right ray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 so is it home yet :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jul 14 2007, 07:30 PM~8309517
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0 so is it home yet  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



naw trailor wuz empty and no way that truck could have pulled it i was barley able to go 30 up the grapevine :biggrin:


----------



## LaPiedad

Is the unprecedented House of Champions(Bowtie Connection) going to meet the San Mateo Deadline?? :biggrin: j/k, I know perfection takes time. :thumbsup: cant wait!!


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

I'm ready to pick up the 59 when it's ready :biggrin: Just picked this up yesterday :0


----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## Viejitos In Da House




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## Coca Pearl

Nice truck and clean. Looks like you pick it up off the planet floor and drove it home............


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jul 19 2007, 04:15 PM~8346100
> *I'm ready to pick up the 59 when it's ready :biggrin:  Just picked this up yesterday  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can you say factory orange peel.... :biggrin: 
j/playin... that truck is bad.. will look good pulling that 59


----------



## Guest

road trip!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

Them super duties are fuckin bad ass! you should get it painted like your 59 :biggrin:


----------



## jmonte

how much horsepower ray?


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## D-Cheeze

damm ray you a baller


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Coast One

:0 nice


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

FORD pulling a Chevy = :thumbsdown:


----------



## socapots

bad ass tuck man.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

*No worries pulling your 59 with that hoss!*


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 20 2007, 06:45 AM~8351850
> *FORD pulling a Chevy = :thumbsdown:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sj59

:0 must bee nice!!! thats a bad ass rig... hit me up if u want ur trailer painted to match :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by jmonte_@Jul 19 2007, 07:46 PM~8349387
> *how much horsepower ray?
> *


not sure but it has a 6.4L V-8 power stroke diesel and it works great off the line not sluggish at all and very quiet barely notice that it has a diesel in it :cheesy:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 20 2007, 05:45 AM~8351850
> *FORD pulling a Chevy = :thumbsdown:
> *


As far as a Ford pulling a Chevy the Ford out does the Chevy in towing and price so I don't mine pulling a Chevy with a Ford


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Thanks for all the good comments :thumbsup: can't wait to use it :nicoderm:


----------



## Dylante63

Those are great trucks, didnt go for the 450?


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Jul 20 2007, 01:49 PM~8354529
> *Those are great trucks, didnt go for the 450?
> *


$10,000 more than the one I got so... no thanks I couldn't afford the payment for the 450 super duty :nosad:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:wave:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy




----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jul 19 2007, 01:23 PM~8346148
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE TRUCK !! IM LOOKING INTO BUYING A CHEVY DUALLY 4X4 3500 MYSELF BUT I GET LOTS OF BAD FEEDBACK ON CHEVY . SOME SAY CHEVY IS GOOD AND THAT FORD IS NOT AND I HEAR THAT DODGE IS BETTER THAN BOTH . WHATS YOUR OPINION ??


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 31 2007, 06:15 PM~8440530
> *NICE TRUCK !! IM LOOKING INTO BUYING A CHEVY DUALLY 4X4 3500 MYSELF BUT I GET LOTS OF BAD FEEDBACK ON CHEVY . SOME SAY CHEVY IS GOOD AND THAT FORD IS NOT  AND I HEAR THAT DODGE IS BETTER THAN BOTH . WHATS YOUR OPINION ??
> *


I've looked at the Ford, Dodge, and the Chevy. I chose the Ford because of what I have seen a lot of the guys tow with the Ford. I also like the fact that it was the least expensive of the three brands and you get more options for the price. The Dodge was $60k and it didn't even have leather seats. The Chevy 3500 wasn't available yet so I checked out the 2500 and it was $50k nice but over priced when I got my truck for less then that. So far I'm very happy with my choice


----------



## LaPiedad

Turbo Diesel?!?! sVery Nice!! When are you going to put that bad boy to work and drive down to Artesia? :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jul 31 2007, 07:31 PM~8441166
> *I've looked at the Ford, Dodge, and the Chevy. I chose the Ford because of what I have seen a lot of the guys tow with the Ford. I also like the fact that it was the least expensive of the three brands and you get more options for the price. The Dodge was $60k and it didn't even have leather seats. The Chevy 3500 wasn't available yet so I checked out the 2500 and it was $50k nice but over priced when I got my truck for less then that. So far I'm very happy with my choice
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jul 2 2007, 02:33 PM~8219496
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttft enough said :uh:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 12 2007, 07:01 PM~8537369
> *ttft enough said  :uh:
> *


x 100 hows the progress should be almost done... any new pcis


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jul 31 2007, 09:31 PM~8441166
> *I've looked at the Ford, Dodge, and the Chevy. I chose the Ford because of what I have seen a lot of the guys tow with the Ford. I also like the fact that it was the least expensive of the three brands and you get more options for the price. The Dodge was $60k and it didn't even have leather seats. The Chevy 3500 wasn't available yet so I checked out the 2500 and it was $50k nice but over priced when I got my truck for less then that. So far I'm very happy with my choice
> *


Nobody beats the Ford for pulling and reliability, you did very well in my opinion. My father's 99 ford F-350 has pulled a 5th wheel 49' foot enclosed gold rush across the U.S. 100k+ miles and is an absolute workhorse. His Chevy prior to the F350 went through four transmissions, and 1 engine. The only thing on the Ford that has failed was the torque converter which has been upgraded with a Banks T.C.


----------



## 98LOWLINC

fuckin badass ride homie cant wait to see it done!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 13 2007, 11:54 AM~8541279
> *Nobody beats the Ford for pulling and reliability, you did very well in my opinion. My father's 99 ford F-350 has pulled a 5th wheel 49' foot enclosed gold rush across the U.S. 100k+ miles and is an absolute workhorse.  His Chevy prior to the F350 went through four transmissions, and 1 engine. The only thing on the Ford that has failed was the torque converter which has been upgraded with a Banks T.C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats he put in the trailor? :cheesy:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

It looks like the car won't be done in time for the San Mateo show so I am not going to rush it. So now the car will not be out till next year as I don't want to just take it striate to Vegas so the car will not be showing this year. Next year is Rollin Deep car clubs 15th year as a car club so I think it's better this way anyways  I'll post some more pics soon :thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Aug 13 2007, 07:39 PM~8545659
> *It looks like the car won't be done in time for the San Mateo show so I am not going to rush it. So now the car will not be out till next year as I don't want to just take it striate to Vegas so the car will not be showing this year. Next year is Rollin Deep car clubs 15th year as a car club so I think it's better this way anyways   I'll post some more pics soon  :thumbsup:
> *


Cant wait to see it done.


----------



## Guest

:tears:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by El Maldito_@Aug 13 2007, 07:05 PM~8545901
> *:tears:
> *


don't cry it's ok  The patterns aren't done yet but the frame is extra smooth :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Aug 13 2007, 07:17 PM~8546043
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE !!


----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## Guest

:0


----------



## 1mexikan




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Aug 13 2007, 11:15 AM~8541411
> *whats he put in the trailor?  :cheesy:
> *


Duesenbergs, Packards, Chryslers, Marmoms, Thomas Flyers, Lagondas....

Truck & Trailor is for sale...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Aug 13 2007, 07:17 PM~8546043
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


57, 58, 59 in the background.


----------



## Joost....

man......thats looking real good, ill be in LA again next summer i hope to see it again :thumbsup:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

looks good


----------



## ~~RED~~

Love the car, she is going to be nice! 

:thumbsup: .....on the truck


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 13 2007, 04:54 PM~8541279
> *Nobody beats the Ford for pulling and reliability, you did very well in my opinion. My father's 99 ford F-350 has pulled a 5th wheel 49' foot enclosed gold rush across the U.S. 100k+ miles and is an absolute workhorse.  His Chevy prior to the F350 went through four transmissions, and 1 engine. The only thing on the Ford that has failed was the torque converter which has been upgraded with a Banks T.C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




thats CRAZY hahaha that aint no trailer anymore thats a damn shop on wheels :biggrin: they have appartments in europe smaller then that!


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Aug 15 2007, 07:43 AM~8557582
> *thats CRAZY hahaha that aint no trailer anymore thats a damn shop on wheels  :biggrin: they have appartments in europe smaller then that!
> *


True 

imagine driving this thourgh amsterdam city  :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Aug 15 2007, 11:45 AM~8558454
> *True
> 
> imagine driving this thourgh amsterdam city  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 I want to see someone try that, hehe.


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 14 2007, 11:33 AM~8550119
> *Duesenbergs, Packards, Chryslers, Marmoms, Thomas Flyers, Lagondas....
> 
> Truck & Trailor is for sale...
> *


nice


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Joost....+Aug 15 2007, 12:43 AM~8557582-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats CRAZY hahaha that aint no trailer anymore thats a damn shop on wheels  :biggrin: they have appartments in europe smaller then that!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-fabian_@Aug 15 2007, 04:45 AM~8558454
> *True
> 
> imagine driving this thourgh amsterdam city  :biggrin:
> *


Think that is bad, look what just took its place.. :biggrin: 










Sorry ROLLINDEEPSJ for taking your topic out of context.


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jul 31 2007, 09:31 PM~8441166
> *I've looked at the Ford, Dodge, and the Chevy. I chose the Ford because of what I have seen a lot of the guys tow with the Ford. I also like the fact that it was the least expensive of the three brands and you get more options for the price. The Dodge was $60k and it didn't even have leather seats. The Chevy 3500 wasn't available yet so I checked out the 2500 and it was $50k nice but over priced when I got my truck for less then that. So far I'm very happy with my choice
> *


Yeah I'm a chevy man myself but you can't go wrong with a F350. Price is cheaper and you get alot more truck. I priced a 2007 Chevy 2500 the other day. They wanted 27K for a basic longbed with a 6.0 liter. No extended cab or 4x4. I was like shit.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 15 2007, 11:37 AM~8560789
> *Think that is bad, look what just took its place..  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry ROLLINDEEPSJ for taking your topic out of context.
> *


No problem that's a bad ass rig right there :0 but I like the one where it's truck and trailer all in one I wish I could afford one of those :yessad:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

gotta love this picture!

Looking Super nice homie! :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

nice frame


----------



## 100 spokes

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Aug 16 2007, 06:11 PM~8571509
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta love this picture!
> 
> Looking Super nice homie!  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 15 2007, 07:37 PM~8560789
> *Think that is bad, look what just took its place..  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry ROLLINDEEPSJ for taking your topic out of context.
> *



damm this trailer whas realy nice


----------



## LaPiedad

I know this fine '59 will debut in '08, but can we get some more tantalizing pics?? :yes:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

x2


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by LaPiedad_@Aug 28 2007, 11:09 PM~8666468
> *I know this fine '59 will debut in '08, but can we get some more tantalizing pics?? :yes:
> *


there won't be any updates for awhile Bowtie is busy getting ready for the Las Vegas supershow maybe in November there will be something to post until then just trying to get some things done like the display and some engraving


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:banghead:


----------



## Rollinaround

:0 :uh: easy there!!


----------



## 64SUP

lookin good


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Sep 13 2007, 01:56 PM~8783715
> *:banghead:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:wave: Off to Vegas I'll be back on Wednesday to share all the pics of the show see you then :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Oct 6 2007, 04:04 PM~8944288
> *:wave:  Off to Vegas I'll be back on Wednesday to share all the pics of the show see you then  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## G Style




----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Going down to Bowtie Connection in the next couple of weeks to get things rolling again on the project updates coming soon :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Oct 23 2007, 04:16 PM~9067913
> *Going down to Bowtie Connection in the next couple of weeks to get things rolling again on the project updates coming soon  :biggrin:
> *


your fucken lagging my friend :biggrin: you better take me for a cruise in it when you get it back :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Oct 23 2007, 03:50 PM~9068125
> *your fucken lagging my friend :biggrin: you better take me for a cruise in it when you get it back :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

where the updates? last post was oct. then end of nov.





:twak: aint u gone yet


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ+Feb 24 2005, 03:32 PM~2771774-->
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I'd let you see what I am having worked on here we go I bought this car from a body shop in peices a lot of the car was missing not to have found this out until the shop went under and I had to get the car out of that shop but now I have it at a good shop and will post up my progress as it get done let me know what you guys think.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-poppa68_KI_4life_@Dec 4 2007, 11:27 PM~9376871
> * where the updates? last post was oct. then end of nov.
> :twak: aint u gone yet
> *


Look at the first post date above


----------



## Coast One

wheres my camera?!


















:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 5 2007, 03:44 PM~9382199
> *wheres my camera?!
> :biggrin:
> *


SOLD TO PAY FOR HIS PATTERNS :uh:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Next month there will be something to post after all the holidays are over with. Until then there is nothing new done to the car but we have all the parts ready to build the car. Since there is only one California LRM show this year the car will be ready for San Bernardino in April.


----------



## Coast One

hno:


----------



## bowtieconnection

hno: :biggrin:


----------



## MADPSYKO

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Dec 7 2007, 04:54 PM~9398236
> *Next month there will be something to post after all the holidays are over with. Until then there is nothing new done to the car but we have all the parts ready to build the car. Since there is only one California LRM show this year the car will be ready for San Bernardino in April.
> *


can't wait for the update.


----------



## lowmotion

me too


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Dec 7 2007, 09:12 PM~9401718
> *hno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jul 17 2006, 07:14 PM~5791373
> *Thanks here are some that Joost took
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Today is my birthday and I want to see my car done soon so I'm going to go down to Bowtie soon to go check up on the 59 to see where we are at with the project :yes:


----------



## bowtie ragtops

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ..
CAR IS LOOKING GOOD... :thumbsup:


----------



## bowtie ragtops

....


----------



## bowtie ragtops

.....


----------



## bowtie ragtops

......


----------



## bowtie ragtops

DAME SERVER GOT STUCK SORRY ABOUT THAT..


----------



## Leonelmtz2003

BOWTIE! YOU ARE A VERY LUCKY MAN! GRRREAT RIDE!!! PEACE!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jan 19 2008, 01:57 PM~9734670
> *Today is my birthday and I want to see my car done soon so I'm going to go down to Bowtie soon to go check up on the 59 to see where we are at with the project  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin: go ray its your birfday, go to bowtie get some pictures, bring your car home :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :


----------



## YellowAmigo

happy late birthday.... where's the damn pictures....lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

well, we are all waiting..........................mr money bags
pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics


----------



## rollindeep408

damn is this thing ever gona be done :dunno: ready for san bernadino


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 2 2008, 08:23 PM~9851639
> *damn is this thing ever gona be done  :dunno: ready for san bernadino
> *


thats what im saying


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

any updates bro


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 2 2008, 07:23 PM~9851639
> *damn is this thing ever gona be done  :dunno: ready for san bernadino
> *


 :uh: sorry to say...... and not talkin shit ray. but from the lack of pics... i dnt think so :dunno:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Feb 4 2008, 01:30 AM~9859703
> *:uh:  sorry to say...... and not talkin shit ray. but from the lack of pics... i dnt think so  :dunno:
> *


 :around:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Dec 7 2007, 12:54 PM~9398236
> *Next month there will be something to post after all the holidays are over with. Until then there is nothing new done to the car but we have all the parts ready to build the car. Since there is only one California LRM show this year the car will be ready for San Bernardino in April.
> *


 :0 hno: :nicoderm: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Feb 4 2008, 12:30 AM~9859703
> *:uh:  sorry to say...... and not talkin shit ray. but from the lack of pics... i dnt think so  :dunno:
> *


are you positive about that ?? i never knew that you knew my schedule .. :uh:


follow this famous saying from before 

"topic is out of service or no longer availiable if you feel you have reached this topic by mistake please check your own car for updates and stop worrying about this one"


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Feb 6 2008, 08:03 AM~9876893
> *are you positive about that ?? i never knew that you knew my schedule  ..  :uh:
> follow this famous saying from before
> 
> "topic is out of service or no longer availiable if you feel you have reached this topic by mistake please check your own car for updates and stop worrying about this one"
> *


*BOWTIE OPERATOR* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Feb 6 2008, 08:03 AM~9876893
> *are you positive about that ?? i never knew that you knew my schedule  ..  :uh:
> follow this famous saying from before
> 
> "topic is out of service or no longer availiable if you feel you have reached this topic by mistake please check your own car for updates and stop worrying about this one"
> *


as i started my comment, "not talking shit" i was just stating my .02 if it is ready, and i am sincerely hoping it is since ray is a homeboy of mine and i know he has been waiting patiently for this ride. than :thumbsup: 

i have seen the pics so far and the car is coming out tight. you do real nice work. so if you took my comment as an insult or anything other than just my .02. well it wasnt meant like that. kool? :nicoderm:


----------



## rollindeep408

:thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## rollindeep408

hno:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 6 2008, 02:47 PM~9878531
> **BOWTIE OPERATOR* :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jul 12 2007, 01:45 PM~8293523
> *^^^Good things come to those who wait  :yes:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## RollinDeepLac

:machinegun:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:wave:


----------



## RollinDeepLac

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

where we staying in vegas :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

tell moms said whats up, she is hella cool and very supportive of you and your expensive hobby


----------



## rollindeep408

:wow:


----------



## 1up3down

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 2 2005, 11:22 PM~2801182
> *here is what your car would look like if you did that color combo
> *


that is a tight as car just how it sits


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Feb 23 2006, 12:00 PM~4910332
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 12 2006, 12:15 AM~5029600
> *Just got back from BowTie the car looks even better in person I'm very happy here are some of the pics I took of it the weather has keep them from putting the car on the rotisserie :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Aug 13 2007, 08:15 PM~8546010
> *don't cry it's ok   The patterns aren't done yet but the frame is extra smooth  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 6 2008, 03:55 AM~10102257
> *:0
> *


2 years from that quote.....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

This frame has been sitting in the sun for too long in this topic.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 6 2008, 01:25 PM~10104939
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This frame has been sitting in the sun for too long in this topic.
> *


ITS GONNA TAKE SOME TIME.......


----------



## OG HUSTLER

NICE CAR


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 6 2008, 02:25 PM~10104939
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This frame has been sitting in the sun for too long in this topic.
> *


it's marinating...


----------



## DJ63

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Feb 6 2008, 10:03 AM~9876893
> *--------------------
> 
> Home Of Champions
> 2000 LOWRIDER of the year
> 2004 OG of the year champions 1st 2nd and 3rd (THE ONLY TITLE SWEEP IN HISTORY )
> 2004 TRADITIONAL car of the year winner
> 2005 OG of the year 1st and 3rd place
> 2006 OG of the yr winner
> 2007 OG 2nd place
> http://www.myspace.com/bowtieconnection
> www.bowtieretail.com
> 562-924-4610
> PROBLEM SOLVER COMING SOON
> *


 :0


----------



## sj59

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Mar 6 2008, 01:34 PM~10105519
> *it's marinating...
> *



i think thats part of the schedule


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 6 2008, 01:49 PM~10105127
> *ITS GONNA TAKE SOME TIME.......
> *


 :0


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 7 2007, 01:18 PM~7428430
> *yes they do check this out Fonzy did a great job :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave:


----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 8 2008, 12:14 PM~10121485
> *:wave:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Mar 8 2008, 12:19 AM~10118961
> *i think thats part of the schedule
> *


 :0 oh shit. theres a schedule ? 

so when the done date ?


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Oct 26 2006, 07:25 PM~6452267
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:biggrin: Lookin good!!!!!!!!


----------



## UpInSmoke619

TTT


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jul 16 2006, 10:43 PM~5785983
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm: :yessad:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:thumbsup: car is very fuckin clean homie. and those patterns are bad ass.


 but y are all the pics posted lately from 2006


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Mar 13 2008, 09:48 PM~10163629
> *:thumbsup: car is very fuckin clean homie. and those patterns are bad ass.
> but y are all the pics posted lately from 2006
> *


just trying to keep this topic alive it got forgoten


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 13 2008, 10:04 PM~10164686
> *just trying to keep this topic alive it got forgoten
> *


THAT SUX'S ....................WHAT HAPPENED ?


----------



## Ambission

your cars looking sick, the panel job looks awesome. i cant wait to see the rest of it


----------



## UpInSmoke619

Any more updates on this car???


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Mar 9 2008, 08:37 PM~10128888
> *:0  oh shit. theres a schedule ?
> 
> so when the done date ?
> *


20--????????


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Spanky+Mar 6 2008, 02:34 PM~10105519-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIXONEFORLIFE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Mar 6 2008, 01:25 PM~10104939
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This frame has been sitting in the sun for too long in this topic.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> it's marinating...
> [/b]
Click to expand...


He's just trying to make sure the frame's paint is baked on good. :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

:dunno: yet havent heard anything about it in a while just repostin pics


----------



## uniques66

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 15 2008, 02:07 AM~10173463
> *:dunno: yet havent heard anything about it in a while just repostin pics
> *


*I HOPE HE DID'NT RUN OUT OF MONEY!!
:dunno: :dunno: :roflmao: *

*Come on Ray, I know you got some new pics, dont be so mean. :biggrin: *


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Mar 15 2008, 08:42 PM~10176924
> *I HOPE HE DID'NT RUN OUT OF MONEY!!
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :roflmao:
> 
> Come on Ray, I know you got some new pics, dont be so mean. :biggrin:
> *


they was masking off the frame when i stopped by monday , getting ready to spray it , it looked good , going to be very nice when done


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Mar 15 2008, 07:42 PM~10176924
> *I HOPE HE DID'NT RUN OUT OF MONEY!!
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :roflmao:
> 
> Come on Ray, I know you got some new pics, dont be so mean. :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: money is right


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Mar 15 2008, 09:08 PM~10177315
> *they was masking off the frame when i stopped by monday , getting ready to spray it , it looked good , going to be very nice when done
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jul 19 2005, 01:52 PM~3437412
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Lil Brandon

lookin good homie....
59's are my fav car of all time especially verts!
keep us posted bro!


----------



## sj59

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Mar 15 2008, 08:08 PM~10177315
> *they was masking off the frame when i stopped by monday , getting ready to spray it , it looked good , going to be very nice when done
> *



hate to be the one to say it..... but someone has to ....

pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:0


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Feb 23 2006, 11:56 AM~4910294
> *:biggrin:
> *


cant wait to see it sittin on zeniths :werd:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 5 2007, 12:45 PM~7624652
> *Just got my Zeniths done 72 crosslace  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Got word that the frame is now patterned out now as soon as the frame gets cleared I will go down to Bowtie and gets some pics of the frame :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 24 2008, 03:57 PM~10244231
> *Got word that the frame is now patterned out now as soon as the frame gets cleared I will go down to Bowtie and gets some pics of the frame  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 24 2008, 04:57 PM~10244231
> *Got word that the frame is now patterned out now as soon as the frame gets cleared I will go down to Bowtie and gets some pics of the frame  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: bout time you posted in your own fuckin topic you forget about it :dunno: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## uniques66

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 24 2008, 08:54 PM~10247402
> *:uh: bout time you posted in your own fuckin topic you forget about it  :dunno:  :nono:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 68niou1

dammm this motha is tight 

you the man homie :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Mar 24 2008, 10:30 PM~10247716
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


so if i take over the topic do i get to take the rag top with it :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :uh:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 26 2008, 12:04 AM~10257651
> *so if i take over the topic do i get to take the rag top with it  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :uh:
> *


yeah right you wish :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## rag61

cant wait to see this ride homie


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 28 2008, 07:48 PM~10279896
> *yeah right you wish  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


some day ill have a 59 :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## Coast One

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: rollindeep408


go to sleep or go work on your shit!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 28 2008, 11:42 PM~10282243
> *some day ill have a 59 :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


same thing he's saying :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


just teasin ray :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 29 2008, 01:45 AM~10282252
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: rollindeep408
> go to sleep or go work on your shit!
> *


come over maybe you can pattern over the surface rust :uh: :0 

:biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jan 19 2007, 09:40 PM~7035793
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  hno:


----------



## Rollinaround

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## uniques66

*WERE ARE THE FRAME PICS????????????   *


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

x2


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 24 2008, 03:57 PM~10244231
> *Got word that the frame is now patterned out now as soon as the frame gets cleared I will go down to Bowtie and gets some pics of the frame  :biggrin:
> *



yup clean ass fuk to and pinstripe...i forgot my camera again.. :angry:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Mar 31 2008, 09:33 PM~10302917
> *yup clean ass fuk to and pinstripe...i forgot my camera again.. :angry:
> 
> 
> *


 :0 who striped it
hno: hno: hno:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Mar 31 2008, 07:33 PM~10302917
> *yup clean ass fuk to and pinstripe...i forgot my camera again.. :angry:
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Mar 31 2008, 07:33 PM~10302917
> *yup clean ass fuk to and pinstripe...i forgot my camera again.. :angry:
> 
> 
> *


Is the frame cleared yet? I want to go check it out but not until it's completely cleared and ready for that chrome :0


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Feb 26 2005, 12:29 PM~2779986
> *Here are my 4 Showtime pumps  :biggrin:
> *


  :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :wave:


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN

Really Nice Car Homie. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

is it ever gonna get done ????????????????????


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## nickatina

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Dec 7 2007, 01:54 PM~9398236
> *Next month there will be something to post after all the holidays are over with. Until then there is nothing new done to the car but we have all the parts ready to build the car. Since there is only one California LRM show this year the car will be ready for San Bernardino in April.
> *



Still busting out at San Berdoo?


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by nickatina_@Apr 5 2008, 08:17 AM~10341590
> *Still busting out at San Berdoo?
> *


no won't be done in time so I'm done saying when the 59 will come out. As soon as it gets done I'll post it up maybe later this year. Hopefully it will be done we will see only time will tell :nicoderm:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 5 2008, 01:31 PM~10342406
> *no won't be done in time so I'm done saying when the 59 will come out. As soon as it gets done I'll post it up maybe later this year. Hopefully it will be done we will see only time will tell  :nicoderm:
> *


it will be done ..so dont worry and dont make a date when it gonna be out so you have anyone asking you is it done yet and so on... i seen the frame etc and your car and when its done it will be worth the wait...


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 5 2008, 02:31 PM~10342406
> *no won't be done in time so I'm done saying when the 59 will come out. As soon as it gets done I'll post it up maybe later this year. Hopefully it will be done we will see only time will tell  :nicoderm:
> *


Man you know how it is, all good things come to those who wait.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 4 2008, 06:59 PM~10338424
> *is it ever gonna get done ????????????????????
> *


 :0 x2


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Feb 25 2006, 10:46 PM~4928734
> *full steam ahead
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## rollindeep408

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## STREET ESCORTS C.C. SAN JOSE

Its almost there Ray :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:twak: where you been


----------



## gmo442

After 3 years it still isnt ready? It looks like it did in 2006, and how much money has poured into this so far?? something doesnt seem right...


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by STREET ESCORTS C.C. SAN JOSE_@Apr 8 2008, 02:01 AM~10362049
> *Its almost there Ray  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## sj59

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 5 2008, 01:31 PM~10342406
> *no won't be done in time so I'm done saying when the 59 will come out. As soon as it gets done I'll post it up maybe later this year. Hopefully it will be done we will see only time will tell  :nicoderm:
> *




damn... like that. I sure hope ur not paying storage :biggrin:


----------



## uniques66

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Feb 6 2008, 09:03 AM~9876893
> *are you positive about that ?? i never knew that you knew my schedule  ..  :uh:
> follow this famous saying from before
> 
> "topic is out of service or no longer availiable if you feel you have reached this topic by mistake please check your own car for updates and stop worrying about this one"
> *


*Checked my car for updates, still in prime waitting to be blocked (One day Ill decide what color to paint my rag). So hows Rays 59 comming along??????? :biggrin: *


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life




----------



## rollindeep408

:nono:


----------



## sj_sharx4

> _Originally posted by gmo442_@Apr 9 2008, 03:25 AM~10370478
> *After 3 years it still isnt ready? It looks like it did in 2006, and how much money has poured into this so far??  something doesnt seem right...
> *


 :uh: he's building a full show 59 rag , not an import trying out for the next fast and the furious 

BTW ,  your cars on the top in san jose for sure and top 5 california . i dont think u could've made a better decision on who you picked to build your car.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

wut up mikey  
true that, the shop does some real tight ass work. people anit on here doubting that or their talent. but come on, you know its been a long ass time. over three years and people have seen other cars done from there and redone. the homies here are jsut wondering wuts up. no doubt this IS going to be 1 of the tightest rides out here. thats for sure. just wondering if it is ever gonna be out here. maybe we shoould ease up on ray, maybe its also that peeps know how clean its gonna be and just want to see it done cruisin the streets. :dunno: 


my .02


----------



## BIGTITO64

good luck on the ride --i know they take along time--cause it is not only doing the bodywork and painting -but finding the parts are really hard and expensive ---cruiser skirts are like between 2000-4000 dollars you can get a regal or cutty half way done up for that


so good luck see ya on the streets a nd the show really soon


----------



## BIGTITO64

dont trip homie i myself am building a 58 vert these suckers take a long time unless you have a lot of cash and weven then it is hard ---not only doing the body work but finding the parts some parts cost as much as a halfway built regal or cutty


so good luck on the build


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Thanks to Jenn from Impalas car club for the pics as soon as John let's me know that the frame has been cleared I will go down and take some more pics of the frame but there it is


----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## BIGTITO64

:0


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Apr 22 2008, 06:55 PM~10478760
> *wut up mikey
> true that, the shop does some real tight ass work. people anit on here doubting that or their talent.  but come on, you know its been a long ass time. over three years and people have seen other cars done from there and redone. the homies here are jsut wondering wuts up. no doubt this IS going to be 1 of the tightest rides out here. thats for sure. just wondering if it is ever gonna be out here. maybe we shoould ease up on ray, maybe its also that peeps know how clean its gonna be and just want to see it done cruisin the streets.  :dunno:
> my .02
> *


copper nine was built faster....


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 24 2008, 11:45 AM~10494104
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 that shit is tight ray. :thumbsup: 
see i told you , just have patience, :biggrin: 

glad to see progress bro. like i said your shit is gonna be bad ass. :worship:


----------



## MODHOPPER

Dam this car anit done yet.good thing you dont pay them by the day.


----------



## shrimpscampi

I'm feelin' all the detail... :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Minnesota

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Apr 24 2008, 10:14 PM~10498043
> *copper nine was built faster....
> *


But is it done? You can do alot of stuff to a car fast but when it comes to certain things it just takes time Bro. Finding good parts if the car is not complete, and especially a good painter. Brent sent his car some where up north just to get the body work done and it's still not painted. Plus, Brent is down there putting in work on his and doing the little things that add up to alot of time I'm sure.

RollinDeepSJ, you got a bad car Homie!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Apr 25 2008, 12:08 AM~10499578
> *Dam this car anit done yet.good thing you dont pay them by the day.
> *


over 3 years to do a car :yessad:


----------



## sj_sharx4

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Apr 24 2008, 09:14 PM~10498043
> *copper nine was built faster....
> *



Copper nine isnt done, and anyways, brent found, bought, converted, painted, upholstered , took a photoshoot and sold a LeCabriolet in 30 days. He's on his own level and after a year he still aint done.


I'm assuming this was Felipe's old 59. If it was, you're talking about a car that was used for parts to finish another 59 rag, "parts car". parts cars are not easy builds like an old grandmas cadillac.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Apr 24 2008, 11:08 PM~10499578
> *Dam this car anit done yet.good thing you dont pay them by the day.
> *


 :0 wut up with the plaque homie


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Apr 25 2008, 03:35 PM~10504029
> *:0  wut up with the plaque homie
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

:biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50+Apr 24 2008, 10:14 PM~10498043-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> copper nine was built faster....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2008, 01:08 AM~10499578
> *Dam this car anit done yet.good thing you dont pay them by the day.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-poppa68_KI_4life_@Apr 25 2008, 05:35 PM~10504029
> *:0  wut up with the plaque homie
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by El Maldito_@Apr 25 2008, 07:32 PM~10504672
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MODHOPPER

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Apr 25 2008, 04:35 PM~10504029
> *:0  wut up with the plaque homie
> *


----------



## Rollinaround

for the OG AI. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround

Either way seeing that plaque brings back memories.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Apr 25 2008, 03:45 PM~10503269
> *I'm assuming this was Felipe's old 59.  If it was, you're talking about  a car that was used for parts to finish another 59 rag,  "parts car".    parts cars are not easy builds like an old grandmas cadillac.
> *


x2


----------



## uniques66

*Frame is looking real nice Ray :thumbsup: 

Keep your head up because your car will get done when it gets done. And on another note:After your ride is done, can I be your FRIEND?? :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## Sj4lyfe

TTT


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Apr 26 2008, 12:11 AM~10507674
> *
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Apr 25 2008, 08:07 AM~10500551
> *But is it done? You can do alot of stuff to a car fast but when it comes to certain things it just takes time Bro. Finding good parts if the car is not complete, and especially a good painter. Brent sent his car some where up north just to get the body work done and it's still not painted. Plus, Brent is down there putting in work on his and doing the little things that add up to alot of time I'm sure.
> 
> RollinDeepSJ, you got a bad car Homie!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Apr 26 2008, 10:32 AM~10508884
> *Frame is looking real nice Ray  :thumbsup:
> 
> After your ride is done, can I be your FRIEND??  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :dunno: I'll think about it :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

:cheesy:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Just got back from bowtie the frame is at the body shop getting cleared so I didn't get to see it. So here the most resent pics of the car everything is waiting for the frame and then it will be quick from there should have the car back by summer :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## Loco 61

Its Lookin Good....


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

here is my custom interior kit from cars 1 :0


----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## Coast One

:0


----------



## Skim

Just surrounded by restored rags :0


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sj4lyfe

:worship:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:thumbsup:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Apr 26 2008, 02:11 AM~10507674
> *
> 
> *


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 2 2008, 02:03 PM~10561241
> *:thumbsup:
> *


so when is it going to be out?!


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 24 2008, 12:45 PM~10494104
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



told you ur frame was badass..


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Apr 25 2008, 07:07 AM~10500551
> *But is it done? You can do alot of stuff to a car fast but when it comes to certain things it just takes time Bro. Finding good parts if the car is not complete, and especially a good painter. Brent sent his car some where up north just to get the body work done and it's still not painted. Plus, Brent is down there putting in work on his and doing the little things that add up to alot of time I'm sure.
> 
> RollinDeepSJ, you got a bad car Homie!
> *



x2...


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 2 2008, 01:12 PM~10561303
> *so when is it going to be out?!
> *


By the supershow, I hope if not then there's always next year hno:


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 5 2008, 02:35 PM~10580389
> *By the supershow, I hope if not then there's always next year  hno:
> *


or the year after or the year after that one. :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:roflmao: :roflmao: 





:0 



:biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@May 5 2008, 05:47 PM~10581875
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :0
> :biggrin:
> *


  :around:


----------



## Brandon's 77 Caddy

Can't wait to see it all done :thumbsup: !


----------



## Douk

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 1 2008, 02:46 PM~10553429
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



waouhhhhhhhhhhhh very beautiful man!!!!


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

nice homie


----------



## lowlow24

I've been following this build up for a while now and I must say this car is beautiful... It may have taken a lot of time but when it's done you know it will be worth the wait!!!! Nice job Rollin deep and Bowtie connection for putting hands on this car.... A super show heavy hitter for sure... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@May 9 2008, 08:27 AM~10615230
> *I've been following this build up for a while now and I must say this car is beautiful... It may have taken a lot of time but when it's done you know it will be worth the wait!!!! Nice job Rollin deep and Bowtie connection for putting hands on this car.... A super show heavy hitter for sure... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

***update the frame is back from the body shop***


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

frame going onto the body :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:cheesy:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

looks fantastic! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 9 2008, 02:04 PM~10617828
> ****update the frame is back from the body shop***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 9 2008, 02:06 PM~10617840
> *frame going onto the body  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 9 2008, 02:06 PM~10617845
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 9 2008, 03:23 PM~10617940
> *
> *


 :0 :0 :tears: hno: :yes: that is fuckin bad ass


----------



## Sj4lyfe

:nicoderm: thats shit is tight ass fuck...


----------



## Douk

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 9 2008, 02:06 PM~10617845
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by Douk_@May 10 2008, 03:00 AM~10622027
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


Nice car! I like the idea of using OG colors, with a your own ideas. It will be interesting to see what the car looks like all together. Respect!


----------



## 801Rider




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 9 2008, 02:06 PM~10617845
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REYXTC

Daaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmnmnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@May 10 2008, 05:45 PM~10624740
> *Daaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmnmnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!
> *



* x1959 *

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## rag61

looks sweet


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

thanks everyone can't wait to see the chrome go on :yes:


----------



## KERRBSS

wow its looking really good


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:wave:


----------



## NYLOW

:yes: :tears:


----------



## Guest

:thumbsup:


----------



## P RIP Shorty

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 11 2008, 11:46 AM~10628920
> *thanks everyone can't wait to see the chrome go on  :yes:
> *


 this may be a noob question just wondering if 59-64 frames are all compatitable or does it have to be a 59 frame? lmk if u can. sick sick ass ride by the way


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

:thumbsup:


----------



## INKA

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Feb 24 2005, 04:50 PM~2772759
> *Yes it's mine, trying to have it done for Hot August Nights in Reno, NV...post up a pic of yours or you can send it to me cool shit man congratulations
> *


still keeping this deadline jk .. car looks good ....


----------



## Coast One

:roflmao: he didnt say which year... :biggrin: looking good ray.


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 9 2008, 05:04 PM~10617828
> ****update the frame is back from the body shop***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow man that frame is incredible. you are making the best 59 I have ever seen


----------



## sanhonda22

Im excited. Another nice ride from the Bay.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:thumbsup: cars looking real tight bro


----------



## keessimpala65

Car looks very nice  :thumbsup:


----------



## menace59

I see you got the frame on it now. Looks good.


----------



## Sj4lyfe

TTT


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

thank you :wave:


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE

BAD ASS RIDE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Carnicero

:0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

:wow: nice :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

:0


----------



## 909vert63

VERY NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

:0 come on man its not that serious :uh: now back to the 59 rag pics  
will it be ready for 08 vegas :biggrin:


----------



## topdog

KEEP ON BUILDING YOUR EUROS 100K INTO A EURO WHAT A WASTE


----------



## Skim

:0


----------



## rollindeep408

:around: :nicoderm:


----------



## uniques66

*Why dont BOTH OF YOU go cry in someone else's topic!!!! Ray has this up for people to see the progress on his 59 Rag-Top build. 

Go back to www.myspace.com were all the other high-school kids go to play he said, she said!!!!!!! Or make up your own topic and go back and forth about chevrolet interchange parts!!!! :nono: :buttkick: *


----------



## topdog

TTT


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:0


----------



## D-Cheeze

bringin you up


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@May 30 2008, 10:08 PM~10775025
> *:0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 19PANCHO59

thats a tight ride...................................


----------



## rollindeep408

:uh: already page 5 ray :0 :biggrin:


----------



## B DOG

ttt


----------



## sanhonda22

Any more updates recently?


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by sanhonda22_@Jun 11 2008, 03:17 PM~10848141
> *Any more updates recently?
> *


nope waiting to see more just like everybody else :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:wave:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jun 13 2008, 01:54 PM~10864741
> *nope waiting to see more just like everybody else  :biggrin:
> *


I SEEN IT BOUT 2 WEEKS AGO AT BOWTIE :biggrin:


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 21 2008, 05:15 PM~10921103
> *I SEEN IT BOUT 2 WEEKS AGO AT BOWTIE :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## CHE1

It's looking good!!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jun 21 2008, 03:16 PM~10921109
> *:0
> *


NICE NAME :biggrin:


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 21 2008, 05:43 PM~10921246
> *NICE NAME  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: haahahahaa, had to do it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sanhonda22

Any new news?


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1TUFF62

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@May 30 2008, 05:29 PM~10773739
> *Why dont BOTH OF YOU go cry in someone else's topic!!!! Ray has this up for people to see the progress on his 59 Rag-Top build.
> 
> Go back to www.myspace.com were all the other high-school kids go to play he said, she said!!!!!!! Or make up your own topic and go back and forth about chevrolet interchange parts!!!!  :nono:  :buttkick:
> *


 :thumbsup: this rides all that and a bag of chips :roflmao: keep it up bro. sha0o0o0o0o0o


----------



## 81CUTTDOGG

:0


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by 1TUFF62_@Jul 2 2008, 12:57 PM~10998716
> *:thumbsup: this rides all that and a bag of chips  :roflmao:  keep it up bro. sha0o0o0o0o0o
> *


  correction, this car Will BE all all that when.................. its done


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 7 2007, 01:18 PM~7428430
> *yes they do check this out Fonzy did a great job :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :scrutinize: hno: :wave:


----------



## 1TUFF62

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 4 2008, 04:45 PM~11014284
> *:scrutinize:  hno:  :wave:
> *


SHA0o00o0o0o0o0oo0


----------



## NYLOW

:0 that's looks great


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 9 2008, 03:06 PM~10617845
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where are the chrome pics


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

quit reposting th old pics and get the new 1's up. is it gonna make it to vegas THIS year? just asking


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jul 13 2008, 10:01 PM~11080615
> *quit reposting th old pics and get the new 1's up. is it gonna make it to vegas THIS year? just asking
> *


i dont know if there is new ones just trying to keep this topic alive


----------



## DOWN IV LIFE64

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Is the 59 having problems getting put together?


----------



## ~~RED~~

:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 16 2008, 07:41 PM~11106657
> *Is the 59 having problems getting put together?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Black86Cutty

Problems Getting Put Together? Thats Impossible, Its Being Built By Bowtie Connection! nown For Building Some Killer Rides


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Jul 19 2008, 03:19 AM~11125865
> *Problems Getting Put Together? Thats Impossible, Its Being Built By Bowtie Connection! nown For Building Some Killer Rides
> *


Most definitely, but there has to be something wrong, because their hasn't been no updates in quite awhile.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

x2


----------



## Black86Cutty

They're A Busy Shop Bro, I Know The Owner And A Homie That I Get Parts Through That Works There


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Jul 19 2008, 01:19 AM~11125865
> *Problems Getting Put Together? Thats Impossible, Its Being Built By Bowtie Connection! nown For Building Some Killer Rides
> *


 :yes:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

Im always checkin out this topic waiting on new pics!!! hurry up already


----------



## sj59

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 14 2008, 09:18 PM~11089536
> *i dont know if there is new ones just trying to keep this topic alive
> *


I think u guys should name it 199 problems


----------



## B DOG

portland is coming up???


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Jul 20 2008, 04:02 PM~11133400
> *I think u guys should name it  199 problems
> *


 :rant: :rant: :rant: :buttkick:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Jul 20 2008, 02:02 PM~11133400
> *I think u guys should name it  199 problems
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

I hope to see some progress soon. I don't know long it takes to get some chrome on the car. I guess they had to send the shit out to Italy or something :dunno:


----------



## NYLOW

:0 hno:


----------



## rollindeep408

:dunno:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jul 23 2008, 01:15 PM~11158802
> *I hope to see some progress soon. I don't know long it takes to get some chrome on the car. I guess they had to send the shit out to Italy or something  :dunno:
> *



NO YOU JUST GOT PUSHED A SIDE FOR HIGHER PAYING JOBS...ITS LIKE THAT AT EVERY SHOP....


----------



## blvdsixty

just be patient my freinds.... when this car hits the streets your going to wish it was still in pieces cause it's going to be off the chain... and it is not easy to build a hundred thousand dollar g ride 59 drop with the gangster flake....patients


----------



## Black86Cutty

Quality Takes Time, Bow Tie Connection Is They Best Place To Have Your Bowtie Restored, They Have Lots Of Cars That Are Being Built As Well As This One, They Dont Cut Corners Like Others Shops Do, I Knw People That Work There


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jul 23 2008, 11:15 AM~11158802
> *I hope to see some progress soon. I don't know long it takes to get some chrome on the car. I guess they had to send the shit out to Italy or something  :dunno:
> *


 :thumbsup: i believe it was spain but might have been italy .


----------



## NYLOW

Hay did u see this green one


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

Ray,

You know you have not been pushed aside. BTC doesnt play favorites. I have seen some high profile owners cars down there for 3 years.......... 

When it comes to restorations, BTC is just like everyone else, they are at the mercy of painters and chromers.......They might get slightly better deals but they still have to wait in line just like everyone else.

And for a paint job such as Ray's, I am really suprised it got painted as quickly as it did. 

Hell I remember seeing the Owners(Johns) 62 rag at the shop sitting for YEARS, lol. They may not push cars out like a factory, but yet all their cars all dominate the circuit.

Everyone should really be thankfull. Never on LIL has such a high profile restoration been documented with a thread. There has been some clean restorations and darn right crazy resurections such as JC's and Skim's 61 rags, but never has there been project thread with bad azz paterns from world famous G's autobody, Fonzy murals, Homies frame, BTC built and Freddy Interior all documented for our enjoyment.

I want to see progress just as much as the next guy and hes got some of my parts on his car, but trust me, you can not rush perfection.........

Stay up Ray and your doing a bad azz job on your 59, your raising the bar for the BAY!!!!!!!!!!!!

Noah


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Jul 24 2008, 10:28 PM~11174282
> *Quality Takes Time, Bow Tie Connection Is They Best Place To Have Your Bowtie Restored, They Have Lots Of Cars That Are Being Built As Well As This One, They Dont Cut Corners Like Others Shops Do, I Knw People That Work There
> *


No one is debating the quality of Bowtie Connection that's why I took my car to them. I have nothing but respect for John and and the rest of the crew at Bowtie that's not even an issue. I just want to see my car done but more importantly done right. I've been a good customer of John I pay on time and I trust him with my car I don't bug him I just ask for updates every few months that's all :thumbsup:


----------



## sj59

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jul 27 2008, 10:31 AM~11189463
> *No one is debating the quality of Bowtie Connection that's why I took my car to them. I have nothing but respect for John and and the rest of the crew at Bowtie that's not even an issue. I just want to see my car done but more importantly done right. I've been a good customer of John I pay on time and I trust him with my car I don't bug him I just ask for updates every few months that's all  :thumbsup:
> *



sombody post progress pics before tears come out!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Jul 27 2008, 06:55 PM~11191710
> *sombody post progress pics before tears come out!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Jul 27 2008, 04:55 PM~11191710
> *sombody post progress pics before tears come out!!! :biggrin:
> *


 sorry for the inconvinience, but due to circumstances beyond our control we are unable to fullfill this request at this time :biggrin:


----------



## emhomie626

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jul 28 2008, 11:26 AM~11196899
> *sorry for the inconvinience, but due to circumstances beyond our control we are unable to fullfill this request at this time  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:  :tears:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:0 :0 :0


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Jul 27 2008, 06:55 PM~11191710
> *sombody post progress pics before tears come out!!! :biggrin:
> *


dont you have like 50 cars in your shop to finish you aint gettin shit done on here :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Dude your car will definitly be setting standards


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ+May 9 2008, 10:06 PM~10617845-->
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :worship:
> Gotta say that your 59 rag will be one of the best looking ones ever built.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@May 27 2008, 08:30 AM~10743942
> *:0  come on man its not that serious  :uh:  now back to the 59 rag pics
> will it be ready for 08 vegas   :biggrin:
> *


X2!?


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:dunno:


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## Coast One

:around:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

x2


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Jul 27 2008, 06:55 PM~11191710
> *sombody post progress pics before tears come out!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :tears: dont cry one itll get done :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

one? you meen JUAN ? :dunno:


----------



## sj59

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 29 2008, 01:43 AM~11203959
> *dont you have like 50 cars in your shop to finish you aint gettin shit done on here  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



Hey dont take it out on me!!!!!! 

I am not the one u should be telling to build something


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 1 2008, 11:24 AM~11233754
> *  one?  you meen JUAN ? :dunno:
> *


good lookin out gill :biggrin:


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT

im looking for some one that can make my 1959 impala hardtop into convertible i have all the parts just looking for some reliable :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

:uh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SPIDER1959VERT_@Aug 8 2008, 12:57 AM~11291221
> *im looking for some one that can make my 1959 impala hardtop into convertible i have all the parts just looking for some reliable :biggrin:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=385433&hl=


----------



## rollindeep408




----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

damn, ray dnt even come here no more. tell him to keep his head up.


----------



## sanhonda22

Damn, it seems like this car isnt even getting touched anymore.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:nosad:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 12 2008, 05:39 PM~11327096
> *damn, ray dnt even come here no more. tell him to keep his head up.
> *


 :0


----------



## rollindeep408

:around:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:wave:


----------



## sanhonda22

Damnit! I thought there was an update. 

Anyways TTT


----------



## Coast One

:roflmao:


----------



## Stickz

Saw the 59 back in July at the shop, looks dope.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

bet it would look even nicer completed, sitting in his garage waiting to go to vegas


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by sanhonda22_@Aug 19 2008, 03:37 PM~11384819
> *Damnit! I thought there was an update.
> 
> Anyways TTT
> *


i always think that when i see this at the top! hopefully soon. its cool im sure in the end the wait will be worth it


----------



## POPEYE_NWK

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 20 2008, 01:04 AM~11390458
> *i always think that when i see this at the top! hopefully soon. its cool im sure in the end the wait will be worth it
> *


i thought the same thing :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 19 2008, 05:35 PM~11385450
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## bowtieconnection

we will be posting update pics on friday stay tuned


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Aug 25 2008, 01:49 PM~11432961
> *we will be posting update pics  on friday  stay tuned
> *


 :0


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Aug 25 2008, 02:49 PM~11432961
> *we will be posting update pics  on friday  stay tuned
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:wow: :cheesy:


----------



## MODHOPPER

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Aug 25 2008, 12:49 PM~11432961
> *we will be posting update pics  on friday  stay tuned
> *


Of what year???????? :roflmao:


----------



## wantsome

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Aug 25 2008, 06:32 PM~11436287
> *Of what year???????? :roflmao:
> *


same time you have your 61 done


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Aug 25 2008, 03:49 PM~11432961
> *we will be posting update pics  on friday  stay tuned
> *


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## MODHOPPER

> _Originally posted by wantsome_@Aug 25 2008, 06:36 PM~11436326
> *same time you have your 61 done
> *


In the works :biggrin:


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Aug 25 2008, 06:32 PM~11436287
> *Of what year???????? :roflmao:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by wantsome_@Aug 25 2008, 06:36 PM~11436326
> *same time you have your 61 done
> *


whens your 61 gonna be done ?


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:0


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

As soon as the chrome comes back let me know and I'll come down there and check it out thanks again :thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:0 oh shit. ray back. thought you were hanging out with pat


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 26 2008, 04:45 PM~11444515
> *:0 oh shit. ray back. thought you were hanging out with pat
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NYLOW

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Aug 25 2008, 03:49 PM~11432961
> *we will be posting update pics  on friday  stay tuned
> *


 :0


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Aug 25 2008, 01:49 PM~11432961
> *we will be posting update pics  on friday  stay tuned
> *


 hno: hno: is it friday yet :biggrin:


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 27 2008, 07:08 PM~11455763
> *hno:  hno: is it friday yet :biggrin:
> *


 damn you missed it friday has came and gone lol


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Aug 26 2008, 03:17 PM~11444248
> *As soon as the chrome comes back let me know and I'll come down there bring you a WHOLE bunch of money thanks again  :thumbsup:
> *



I fixed it for you


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Aug 27 2008, 10:56 PM~11457458
> *damn you missed it friday has came and gone lol
> *


damn it i always miss friday


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

x2


----------



## Coast One

fridays are over-rated anyways :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE

let this topic die like the car did :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 28 2008, 05:57 PM~11464882
> *let this topic die like the car did :0  :biggrin:
> *


ok let it die .. i guess we will see it when we see it


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Aug 28 2008, 08:16 PM~11466133
> *ok let it die .. i guess we will see it when we see it
> *


HOOK US UP WITH A LITTLE PEAK JOHN :biggrin:


----------



## NYLOW

TTT with Friday


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Aug 28 2008, 09:16 PM~11466133
> *ok let it die .. i guess we will see it when we see it
> *


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:angel:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Aug 28 2008, 09:51 PM~11467527
> *HOOK US UP WITH A LITTLE PEAK JOHN :biggrin:
> *


x2 even if its a wheres waldo pic.


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Aug 25 2008, 12:49 PM~11432961
> *we will be posting update pics  on friday  stay tuned
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MODHOPPER

It's FRIDAY........ :around:


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Aug 29 2008, 03:02 PM~11472955
> *It's FRIDAY........ :around:
> *


x2


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

x3


----------



## west coast ridaz

i knew it was to good to be true


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Aug 29 2008, 06:34 PM~11474753
> *x3
> *


X4 :biggrin:


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Aug 29 2008, 02:02 PM~11472955
> *It's FRIDAY........ :around:
> *


very good your learning


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 29 2008, 09:05 PM~11475919
> *X4 :biggrin:
> *


x5


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

I GOT A FEELING ITS GOING TO BE THE NEXT BIG THING TO COME OUT OF BOWTIE...


----------



## fiftythree




----------



## Texas Massacre

Will it be ready for Vegas?


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Aug 30 2008, 01:33 PM~11478640
> *Will it be ready for Vegas?
> *


I think the real question here is: *Will Vegas be ready for this 59?*


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Aug 30 2008, 02:37 PM~11478655
> *I think the real question here is: Will Vegas be ready for this 59?
> *


It doesn't stand a chance with the H-town 60 rag built out of the garage that you've been hearing about lately.


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 30 2008, 01:39 PM~11478665
> *It doesn't stand a chance with the H-town 60 rag built out of the garage that you've been hearing about lately.
> *


I figured he lucked out being a 59...and not being in the 60's class...


----------



## bowtieconnection

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 30 2008, 11:39 AM~11478665
> *It doesn't stand a chance with the H-town 60 rag built out of the garage that you've been hearing about lately.
> *


 dont worry we got a 60 rag coming out for him to play with


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Aug 30 2008, 03:20 PM~11479424
> *:biggrin:
> dont worry we got a 60 rag  coming out for him to play with
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 post the pics :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GREAT WHITE

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Aug 30 2008, 02:20 PM~11479424
> *:biggrin:
> dont worry we got a 60 rag  coming out for him to play with
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Aug 30 2008, 05:20 PM~11479424
> *:biggrin:
> dont worry we got a 60 rag  coming out for him to play with
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: You guys don't fall into the category of mediocre. :rofl:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 30 2008, 12:39 PM~11478665
> *It doesn't stand a chance with the H-town 60 rag built out of the garage that you've been hearing about lately.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## sanhonda22

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Aug 30 2008, 01:20 PM~11479424
> *:biggrin:
> dont worry we got a 60 rag  coming out for him to play with
> *


When is this 59 coming out? Thats what alot of people are wondering.


----------



## B DOG

:banghead:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Aug 30 2008, 02:20 PM~11479424
> *:biggrin:
> dont worry we got a 60 rag  coming out for him to play with
> *


is it silver?


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by sanhonda22_@Sep 1 2008, 08:58 PM~11494101
> *When is this 59 coming out? Thats what alot of people are wondering.
> *


x2


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

its friday ........... again. :dunno: wheres the pics


----------



## Coast One

:roflmao:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:uh: thats not a pic.


----------



## MODHOPPER

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Sep 5 2008, 10:46 AM~11526448
> * its friday ........... again.  :dunno: wheres the pics
> *


x1234567890


----------



## low1

:uh: :uh:


----------



## GREAT WHITE

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Sep 5 2008, 10:46 AM~11526448
> * its friday ........... again.  :dunno: wheres the pics
> *


PROBIBLY NEXT FRIDAY .... :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz

no pics again


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Sep 5 2008, 05:59 PM~11529577
> *:uh:  thats not a pic.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

:420: hno:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 5 2008, 09:07 PM~11531613
> *no pics again
> *


It is probably this years Bowtie Connection Super Show surprise? Every year their is something new...


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Sep 6 2008, 09:53 AM~11534427
> *It is probably this years Bowtie Connection Super Show surprise?  Every year their is something new...
> *


 :dunno: only time will tell


----------



## sj59

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Sep 5 2008, 10:46 AM~11526448
> * its friday ........... again.  :dunno: wheres the pics
> *



maybe he meant friday after next


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Sep 6 2008, 12:28 PM~11535150
> *:dunno: only time will tell
> *


any chance of surprising me with my 60 that weekend? :biggrin:


----------



## rolling deep

WHERE are the pics I want to see more of the 59. :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## uniques66

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Sep 6 2008, 12:28 PM~11535150
> *:dunno: only time will tell
> *


59 droped off in Sep of 2005. 189,203 views of post, 2028 replies to post and many other cars have went in after Rays and left done before Rays. I do hope you give the man some kind of dicount for being so FUCKIN KOOL ABOUT THE TIME ITS TAKING TO GET HIS RIDE BACK. 

The man dose DESERVER some kind of consideration but, ONLY TIME WILL TELL, RIGHT?


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Sep 6 2008, 09:25 PM~11537820
> *any chance of surprising me with my 60 that weekend?  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Sep 7 2008, 09:37 AM~11539695
> *:yes:
> *


What up Homez?


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Sep 7 2008, 08:54 AM~11539477
> *59 droped off in Sep of 2005. 189,203 views of post, 2028 replies to post and many other cars have went in after Rays and left done before Rays. I do hope you give the man some kind of dicount for being so FUCKIN  KOOL ABOUT THE TIME ITS TAKING TO GET HIS RIDE BACK.
> 
> The man dose DESERVER some kind of consideration but, ONLY TIME WILL TELL, RIGHT?
> *


 to be quite honest with you i could give a fuck what you or any one else has to say or wants to see .. ray knows he is in good hands and will have a bad ass car when its done so for all the i wanna see some one elses car WAIT 
from here on out there will be no more cameras allowed so i guess you will all have to wait till its done


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 7 2008, 09:39 AM~11539711
> *What up Homez?
> *


chillin big homie whats been good


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Sep 7 2008, 11:42 AM~11539726
> *to be quite honest with you i could give a fuck what you or any one else has to say or wants to see ..  ray knows he is in good hands  and will have a bad ass car when its done  so for all the i  wanna see some one elses car  WAIT
> from here on out there will be no more cameras allowed  so i guess you will all have to wait till its done
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I guess someone had to say it...


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Sep 7 2008, 09:42 AM~11539726
> *to be quite honest with you i could give a fuck what you or any one else has to say or wants to see ..  ray knows he is in good hands  and will have a bad ass car when its done  so for all the i  wanna see some one elses car  WAIT
> from here on out there will be no more cameras allowed  so i guess you will all have to wait till its done
> *


im with john on this one,doing a car to this quality takes alot of time....


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Sep 7 2008, 12:42 PM~11539726
> *to be quite honest with you i could give a fuck what you or any one else has to say or wants to see ..  ray knows he is in good hands  and will have a bad ass car when its done  so for all the i  wanna see some one elses car  WAIT
> from here on out there will be no more cameras allowed  so i guess you will all have to wait till its done
> *


 :0


----------



## JasonJ

TTT for people with life stories in their signature.


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 7 2008, 07:51 PM~11543465
> *TTT for people with life stories in their signature.
> *


my signature says it all 

Home Of Champions
2000 LOWRIDER of the year 
2004 OG of the year champions 1st 2nd and 3rd (THE ONLY TITLE SWEEP IN HISTORY )
2004 TRADITIONAL car of the year winner
2005 OG of the year 1st and 3rd place 
2006 OG of the yr winner 
2007 OG 2nd place


----------



## Mr Impala

My life has revolved around Low Riding since the age of 10 to present. I have built many bikes and cars in my life. I will always have the up-most RESPECT for the veterans that paved the way for myself and others to live the Low Rider life style. The best advice came from my mother " *Give respect to everyone you meet, and then respect will be given to you by everyone"* Wise words from a woman that had very little education. I miss you MOM. And take care of BRANDON for us. Rest In Peace.

Should listen to your moms advice


----------



## uniques66

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 7 2008, 08:16 PM~11543679
> *My life has revolved around Low Riding since the age of 10 to present. I have built many bikes and cars in my life. I will always have the up-most RESPECT for the veterans that paved the way for myself and others to live the Low Rider life style. The best advice came from my mother " Give respect to everyone you meet, and then respect will be given to you by everyone" Wise words from a woman that had very little education. I miss you MOM. And take care of BRANDON for us. Rest In Peace.
> 
> Should listen to your moms advice
> *


I do. There was no DIRESPECT (nothing negative said about quality of work, or whatever else someone might think), just stating FACTS plain and simple.( Im not sure how anyone can construe facts for disrespect?) If anything I stated is wrong, or a lie, then I have no problem saying " I made a mistake, I was wrong and I am sorry" 

Like I stated before, Ray is one Fuckin Kool Dude. From the first day I meet him to this date, He has'ent changed. So if I have disrespected you Ray for posting what I did on your sight, then I apologise to you, Plain and Simple.


----------



## Skim

damn I just realised you and Brent arent / werent from the same Uniques :0


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 7 2008, 11:22 PM~11545320
> *damn I just realised you and Brent arent / werent from the same Uniques  :0
> *



lol uniques wow thats a throw back now good times good memories :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

this topic got drama..if ray gets fucked on this deal its his issue.. if hes car never gets done its his issue.. john sayss hes taking care of him then let it be johns and rays issue, we ant paying..if anything we all learned one thing from this build..bowtie dont build shit overnight...so dont expect a turn table car from them anytime soon..i dont keep track on how long it took certified to be built but that is a bad ass car and if it took 4-5 years.. it was worth it..


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Sep 7 2008, 11:32 PM~11545386
> *this topic got drama..if ray gets fucked on this deal its his issue.. if hes car never gets done its his issue.. john sayss hes taking care of him then let it be johns and rays issue, we ant paying..if anything we all learned one thing from this build..bowtie dont build shit overnight...so dont expect a turn table car from them anytime soon..i dont keep track on how long it took certified to be built but that is a bad ass car and if it took 4-5 years.. it was worth it..
> *


sometimes its not always the shops fault everyone has money problems from time to time, his car is nice will be nice and it is what it is. let the topic die and you will see it when its done :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 8 2008, 01:40 AM~11545429
> *sometimes its not always the shops fault everyone has money problems from time to time, his car is nice will be nice and it is what it is. let the topic die and you will see it when its done  :biggrin:
> *


i know 2 dam well of that..people drop cars with 10% down and they expect u to finish a $50,000 project with 5k down...i guess will see it when it hits the magazine cover..


----------



## rollindeep408

:uh:


----------



## I TrAvIeSo I




----------



## RollinDeepSJ

***update*** Just got back from Bowtie the car is coming along nicely hope you like the new pics :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## Sj4lyfe

:0 that shit is tight ray ttt


----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## Sixty34me

go figure, I'm at work and can't see shit :angry:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## Black86Cutty

Car Looks Very Good! You Have The Best Shop Working On It,Motor Looks Good,


----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## Black86Cutty

One Of The Best Most Respected Man Working On It In The Background "Mike Lopez" !


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Sep 22 2008, 01:51 PM~11666488
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One Of The Best Most Respected Man Working On It In The Background "Mike Lopez" !
> *


Yes sir


----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## Black86Cutty

Good Helpful Blessed Man Right There, Hes Helped Me And My Dad Alot With Parts


----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## SJDEUCE

not to clown , but whats new :uh:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ

well, that's it for now the trim is almost all on the motor is painted and almost ready to be dropped in the car should be done soon :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Sep 22 2008, 03:04 PM~11666695
> *not to clown , but whats new :uh:
> *


X2 IS THIS COMING HOME SOON?


----------



## smoney4391

Your ride is looking real nice bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty

very nice car homie... bet you can't to roll that thing


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Sep 22 2008, 07:17 PM~11670161
> *very nice car homie...  bet you can't to roll that thing
> *


Thanks your 60 is looking really good I have a few pics if you want to see them


----------



## brett

:0 wow :cheesy: soooo nice


----------



## ~~RED~~

wow, Thats all I can say.


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Sep 22 2008, 07:20 PM~11670205
> *Thanks your 60 is looking really good I have a few pics if you want to see them
> *


yeah... please PM them to me.


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 22 2008, 02:15 PM~11666842
> *X2 IS THIS COMING HOME SOON?
> *


It's been years, what was the reason for the hold-up, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Skim

looking good, looking good.


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Sep 22 2008, 09:31 PM~11671938
> *yeah... please PM them to me.
> *


 Thanks! It is getting there


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Sep 23 2008, 12:31 AM~11671938
> *yeah... please PM them to me.
> *


Then forward to me. :uh:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 22 2008, 10:12 PM~11672342
> *Then forward to me.  :uh:
> *


 :nono: not till she's done... should have it by late Oct early Nov if all goes well.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Sep 23 2008, 01:16 AM~11672378
> *:nono:  not till she's done...  should have it by late Oct early Nov if all goes well.
> *


I saw the pics already. It was on a lift gutted. :0


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 22 2008, 10:20 PM~11672410
> *I saw the pics already.  It was on a lift gutted.  :0
> *


yeah... pretty ugly huh? It sould start coming togther pretty quickly now.


----------



## NYLOW

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Sep 22 2008, 04:39 PM~11666328
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Doing it with two carbs that's the way to do it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REYXTC

Is it going to Las Vegas?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Sep 23 2008, 01:27 AM~11672444
> *yeah...  pretty ugly huh?  It sould start coming togther pretty quickly now.
> *


I wish my rag was half as nice as yours.


----------



## vouges17

looks damn good :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

looking sweet


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 23 2008, 12:11 PM~11675976
> *I wish my rag was half as nice as yours.
> *


 waca tawkn bowt? u got d ride man


----------



## rollindeep408

hno:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## Lil_Rob00

Thats gonna be one clean ass 59. Keep up the good work. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Sep 22 2008, 03:42 PM~11666372
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fucking awesome :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## JasonJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ

the seats look great :worship:


----------



## D-Cheeze

LOOKING GOOD RAY


----------



## Road Warrior

:cheesy:


----------



## Sj4lyfe

:0 TTT


----------



## Wizzard

Your car is coming along real nice, and some nice wheels to go with it!


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

thanks everybody it's coming along nicely now can't wait to see the 59 done :thumbsup:


----------



## specspec

Damn...coming along nicely


----------



## Mr Impala

just takes money and time :biggrin:


----------



## Scrapin63

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Scrapin63, Hialeah56, *kandychromegsxr*
:0 :0


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Looking good! A lot of green, so you know it's money. uffin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:0 vegas bound ? 

looks good ray. glad to see it making the progress its making now. 


good job bowtie :thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Scrapin63_@Sep 30 2008, 06:11 PM~11743136
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Scrapin63, Hialeah56, kandychromegsxr
> :0  :0
> *


shit this is one of my favorite topics!!

it could be put up for debate that it will be the nicest or is the nicest car in the build up section??


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

No Vegas this year but next year it's on


----------



## REYXTC

Damn it


----------



## rollindeep408

:0


> just takes money and time :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> :0
> hno:


----------



## 509Rider

Amazing


----------



## Douk

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 30 2008, 06:47 PM~11742868
> *just takes money and time  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS REAL GOOD AND GREEN!! :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## SupremeAir

Nice build ........It would be my dream to build something this nice


----------



## racerboy

Nice! thats what Im talkin about!!


----------



## NYLOW

:0


----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## specspec

:thumbsup:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Thanks can't wait to see the motor in the car :cheesy:


----------



## TwOtYme

This is the best build topic in project rides......


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Oct 9 2008, 01:02 PM~11823251
> *Thanks can't wait to see the motor in the car  :cheesy:
> *



YOUR MOTOR IS FUKN BAD DUAL QUAD...


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Sep 22 2008, 01:48 PM~11666447
> *Car Looks Very Good! You Have The Best Shop Working On It,Motor Looks Good,
> *


*X2*


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:wave:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Oct 14 2008, 04:23 PM~11860445
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SHOWDOWN

:thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

> :0
> 
> 
> 
> just takes money and time :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> :0
> hno:
> 
> 
> 
> looking bad ass HOmie!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## rollindeep408

> cant wait to see this beast in the car :0 ttt


----------



## KERRBSS

damn real beautiful homie, i wish i could afford BOWTIE werk....lovein the car real nice


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> :0
> 
> 
> 
> just takes money and time :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> :0
> hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much extra would it have been to get a not rusty seat handle knobby thing?
> 
> 
> I'm just talkin shit cause I'm jealous though :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:0


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Oct 21 2008, 09:31 AM~11927352
> *how much extra would it have been to get a not rusty seat handle knobby thing?
> I'm just talkin shit cause I'm jealous though  :biggrin:
> *



ya know, even before I read the post, and if you know him would see it commin too, I knew this mutha fucka would try his hardest to look in background, or try and find somthin way out there and make a smart ass comment. Congrads Dan, you've done it again!!! :thumbsup: 


jus playin. :biggrin:


----------



## MISTERDELEGANCE

if your looking to buy a trial master pm me


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by MISTERDELEGANCE_@Oct 22 2008, 01:44 PM~11941605
> *if your looking to buy a trial master pm me
> *


or he can call us back if he wants em.. we got around 10 sets of em :biggrin:


----------



## washedupcoupe

ttt


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Oct 22 2008, 06:26 PM~11942677
> *or he can call us back if he wants em..    we got around 10 sets of em  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Oct 22 2008, 03:26 PM~11942677
> *or he can call us back if he wants em..    we got around 10 sets of em  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Oct 28 2008, 02:24 PM~11996256
> *:biggrin:
> *



hno:


----------



## DELGADO74

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Oct 29 2008, 12:09 AM~12002911
> *hno:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

ttt for progress :yes:


----------



## munozfamily

:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Oct 30 2008, 12:27 AM~12012673
> *:wow:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## specspec




----------



## Rollinaround

TTT


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:wave:


----------



## D&A1

tight hommie keep doing yo thang its comming out nice!!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by D&A_@Nov 8 2008, 04:14 PM~12100486
> *tight hommie keep doing yo thang its comming out nice!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by D&A_@Nov 8 2008, 06:14 PM~12100486
> *tight hommie keep doing yo thang its comming out nice!!!!
> *


what up danny when you gona do a topic :0


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

where is the pics of the pullies on the motor I would like to see them thanks


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## rag61

:thumbsup: looks good...


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 10 2008, 03:29 PM~12115115
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


will post alot better pics in am


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D&A1

here you go hommies hope you guys can make it to it!!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> [/quote
> 
> 
> :0


----------



## sanhonda22

Any updates on the car?


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by sanhonda22_@Nov 12 2008, 06:17 PM~12138970
> *Any updates on the car?
> *


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Nov 12 2008, 06:27 PM~12139084
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is this heaven.....i have got to come out and check this ........................... :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 10 2008, 03:29 PM~12115115
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ENGRAVE THAT FUCKER!!!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 12 2008, 08:49 PM~12139963
> *ENGRAVE THAT FUCKER!!!!
> *



 i think thats why he got the smooth canvas :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Nov 12 2008, 08:27 PM~12139084
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow


----------



## Lil Brandon

nice!!


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 12 2008, 07:49 PM~12139963
> *ENGRAVE THAT FUCKER!!!!
> *


That's the plan just waiting for them to be sent out to Hernan for engraving :0


----------



## sanhonda22

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Nov 12 2008, 05:27 PM~12139084
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats what im talking about. One sick ass shop with a bunch of crazy ass cars.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Nov 12 2008, 07:27 PM~12139084
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Nov 14 2008, 01:42 PM~12158252
> *:thumbsup:
> *


I poked my head in there yesterday; your car is looking fantastic man! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by sanhonda22_@Nov 13 2008, 04:16 PM~12148052
> *Thats what im talking about. One sick ass shop with a bunch of crazy ass cars.
> *



hey san no more wire for you i saw what you did to that wing homie :0 


:biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

C-MON ALREADY STOP PLAYING GAMES HERE :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:thumbsup:


----------



## vintage1976

:0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Can't wait to see some more progress hopefully soon :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Nov 25 2008, 03:00 PM~12255204
> *Can't wait to see some more progress hopefully soon  :0
> *


LOL.......getting hungry now huh.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Nov 15 2008, 06:30 AM~12163691
> *C-MON ALREADY STOP PLAYING GAMES HERE :biggrin:
> *


 :0 games who playin games


----------



## rollindeep408

> [/quote :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Sep 26 2005, 09:57 AM~3886160
> *The 59 is now in the hands of BowTie Connection here it is on the truck leaving for LA long ass drive but worth every second
> *


----------



## sanhonda22

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Nov 15 2008, 12:44 AM~12163376
> *hey san no more wire for you i saw what you did to that wing homie  :0
> :biggrin:
> *


Dude, thats our 4Zero8 Customs inside secret. :biggrin: 

Cars looking good Ray. Cant wait until this thing is back on the streets.


----------



## sanhonda22

Evan, are you going to post pics of the other Rolling Deep top secret builds?


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by sanhonda22_@Nov 26 2008, 07:32 PM~12268324
> *Ray, are you going to post pics of the other Rolling Deep top secret builds?
> *


 :uh: san dont make me have keiko ban you from the shop. and dont worry your secret wing i wont tell anyone


----------



## rollindeep408

> [/quote
> 
> who is that junk ass regal belong to lol and rip leons old caddy


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone :wave:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## sixo

goddamn i love san jo! :worship:


----------



## 4zero8customs

> _Originally posted by sanhonda22_@Nov 26 2008, 06:32 PM~12268324
> *Ray, are you going to post pics of the other Rolling Deep top secret builds?
> *




what secret builds???? :dunno:


----------



## sanhonda22

> _Originally posted by 4zero8customs_@Nov 28 2008, 09:45 PM~12285932
> *what secret builds???? :dunno:
> *



Post up the pics of the shop sculptures, and the lawn ornaments. :uh:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 4zero8customs_@Nov 28 2008, 11:45 PM~12285932
> *what secret builds???? :dunno:
> *



:dunno: crazy guy san dosent know what he is talking about maybe he wants us to post the wing :0


----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## EXCANDALOW

you picked the right year!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

what up man?


----------



## sanhonda22

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Nov 28 2008, 11:50 PM~12286631
> *:dunno: crazy guy san dosent know what he is talking about maybe he wants us to post the wing  :0
> *



As of Wednesday, the wings already fixed and ready for paint. So if you want to, post the pics. Doesnt bother me. :biggrin: 

Plus, most of the people here arent even into BMW , so let me post the pics for you. LOL.


----------



## rollindeep408

> As of Wednesday, the wings already fixed and ready for paint. So if you want to, post the pics. Doesnt bother me. :biggrin:
> 
> Plus, most of the people here arent even into BMW , so let me post the pics for you. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> thats a bad ass bitch you know it or you wouldnt ride it btw stop fucking around and pick up a 59 already :biggrin:


----------



## sanhonda22

I am looking for a vert, but am also still looking for the money to buy it with. LOL.


----------



## 4zero8customs

> _Originally posted by sanhonda22_@Nov 28 2008, 11:30 PM~12286289
> *Post up the pics of the shop sculptures, and the lawn ornaments. :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: soon there will be pics! we will start a new topic for the builds :cheesy:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

very nicely detailed fire wall.........!!!!!!!!!!! uffin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 29 2008, 02:38 AM~12286840
> *what up man?
> *


Not much just waiting to see some progress on the 59


----------



## OG HUSTLER

NICE 59


----------



## sanhonda22

Anymore secret update pics? :biggrin: 

TTT


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by sanhonda22_@Dec 4 2008, 12:43 PM~12334642
> *Anymore secret update pics? :biggrin:
> 
> TTT
> *


just lawn ornaments


----------



## sanhonda22

Did you guys water the plants today beeeeyyyyyyooooootch. :roflmao: :roflmao: 


You know Im just playing with you do-ma.


----------



## ROBERTO G

damn just went through whole thread. its coming out fucken good


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by sanhonda22_@Nov 29 2008, 02:07 PM~12288562
> *As of Wednesday, the wings already fixed and ready for paint. So if you want to, post the pics. Doesnt bother me. :biggrin:
> 
> Plus, most of the people here arent even into BMW , so let me post the pics for you. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!


----------



## sanhonda22

Thanks bro.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 29 2008, 05:38 AM~12286840
> *what up man?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 5 2008, 07:12 AM~12342907
> *damn just went through whole thread. its coming out fucken good
> *


thanks man hopefully soon it will be done


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by sanhonda22_@Dec 5 2008, 03:38 AM~12342421
> *Did you guys water the plants today beeeeyyyyyyooooootch. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> You know Im just playing with you do-ma.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you should see whats growing now san :0 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## sanhonda22

Alex just left my shop right now, and guess what?






I have the spy pics of "Tangerine Sunshine" on my computer and ready to upload 










when you piss me off. LOL. :roflmao: 

Came out good so far.


----------



## 4zero8customs

> _Originally posted by sanhonda22_@Dec 9 2008, 02:43 PM~12380879
> *Alex just left my shop right now, and guess what?
> I have the spy pics of "Tangerine Sunshine" on my computer and ready to upload
> when you piss me off. LOL.  :roflmao:
> 
> Came out good so far.
> *




we will post some pics soon buddie.... ray has a couple :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by sanhonda22_@Dec 9 2008, 03:43 PM~12380879
> *Alex just left my shop right now, and guess what?
> I have the spy pics of "Tangerine Sunshine" on my computer and ready to upload
> when you piss me off. LOL.  :roflmao:
> 
> Came out good so far.
> *



:machinegun: :twak: 
























:biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

[/quote

fucking up rays thread :0


----------



## sanhonda22

Ray, and updates? Is it going to be ready for Chino De Mayo :biggrin: Sorry, I meant Cinco De Mayo. :roflmao: 


Im almost ready for my own build thread................... once 4Zero8 Customs gets off their butts.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by sanhonda22_@Dec 12 2008, 02:46 PM~12413036
> *Ray, and updates? Is it going to be ready for Chino De Mayo :biggrin:  Sorry, I meant Cinco De Mayo. :roflmao:
> Im almost ready for my own build thread................... once 4Zero8 Customs gets off their butts.
> 
> *


should have left that shit alone and started fuckin with an impala sell one of your baller rides :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sanhonda22

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 12 2008, 11:57 PM~12418779
> *should have left that shit alone and started fuckin with an impala sell one of your  baller rides :0  :biggrin:
> *



Cant, some people are hurting right now. Anyways, quit getting Rays topic off topic. :machinegun:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by sanhonda22_@Dec 15 2008, 12:18 PM~12434550
> *Cant, some people are hurting right now. Anyways, quit getting Rays topic off topic. :machinegun:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DELGADO74

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 15 2008, 10:20 PM~12442121
> *:uh:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## sanhonda22

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 15 2008, 10:20 PM~12442121
> *:uh:
> *


Hey, I just had a cool idea. I heard from around the way that you know of a 59 hardtop that is just sitting. Let me adopt it. :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

bowtie has been pretty quiet anything going on with this ride hno:


----------



## sanhonda22

TOP SECRET final stage. hno: 

I bet the next pics we see of it is when Ray is unloading that trailer in San Jose. :biggrin: 

So, can I get your 59?


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by sanhonda22_@Dec 17 2008, 02:20 AM~12453006
> *TOP SECRET final stage. hno:
> 
> I bet the next pics we see of it is when Ray is unloading that trailer in San Jose. :biggrin:
> 
> So, can I get your 59?
> *



:uh:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 16 2008, 10:29 PM~12452490
> *bowtie has been pretty quiet anything going on with this ride  hno:
> *


hno:


----------



## MODHOPPER

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 16 2008, 11:29 PM~12452490
> *bowtie has been pretty quiet anything going on with this ride  hno:
> *


 :roflmao: DAM............


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Dec 18 2008, 12:09 AM~12463309
> *:roflmao: DAM............
> *


 I saw it two or three weeks ago and it was looking REAL good. :thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

been looking real good


----------



## sanhonda22

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 18 2008, 08:40 PM~12471224
> *I saw it two or three weeks ago and it was looking REAL good.  :thumbsup:
> *


Post some pics. :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 18 2008, 10:40 PM~12471224
> *I saw it two or three weeks ago and it was looking REAL good.  :thumbsup:
> *



has anyone been there lately :wow:


----------



## Skim

quote=rollindeep408,Dec 10 2008, 08:15 PM~12393836]








[/quote

fucking up rays thread :0
[/quote]
:0


----------



## redrum702




----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 19 2008, 12:23 AM~12473301
> *has anyone been there lately :wow:
> *



im here every day


----------



## sanhonda22

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 19 2008, 12:25 PM~12476521
> *im here every day
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: Cough, Cough.. I dont belive you. Post pics of what the car looks like today to prove it. 








Just joking with you bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 19 2008, 02:25 PM~12476521
> *im here every day
> *


 :biggrin: :0 

moded.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 19 2008, 10:00 PM~12480178
> *:biggrin:  :0
> 
> moded.
> *



not what i meant brent  

yosh go finish your rivi already :0 :uh: 



























































:biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> Hey, I just had a cool idea. I heard from around the way that you know of a 59 hardtop that is just sitting. Let me adopt it. :biggrin:
> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> you wouldnt know what to do with it :0 i mean other than paint the wheel wells white :uh:
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## sanhonda22

Is that why you still havent worked on it yet? You cant handle building a car like that? :roflmao: :roflmao: 



> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 23 2008, 12:07 AM~12505598
> *you wouldnt know what to do with it  :0  i mean other than paint the wheel wells white :uh:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by sanhonda22_@Dec 23 2008, 12:30 PM~12507666
> *Is that why you still havent worked on it yet? You cant handle building a car like that?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:twak: yea you right you should build one to show me up hno: :loco: 


:biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> :rant:


----------



## DELGADO74

> ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> :rant:
> 
> 
> 
> nice, hey evan lets see the build up on the regal
Click to expand...


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Dec 24 2008, 12:23 AM~12513668
> *nice, hey evan lets see the build up on the regal
> *



:nono: :biggrin:


----------



## NYLOW

:biggrin:


----------



## NYLOW




----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Merry Christmas to all thanks for stopping by my topic :wave:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Dec 25 2008, 10:23 AM~12524185
> *Merry Christmas to all thanks for stopping by my topic  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sanhonda22

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Dec 23 2008, 10:23 PM~12513668
> *nice, hey evan lets see the build up on the regal
> *


Merry Christmas - Happy New Year :biggrin: 

Why dont you post pics of the Regal Evan?


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by sanhonda22_@Dec 26 2008, 12:40 AM~12528796
> *Merry Christmas - Happy New Year :biggrin:
> 
> Why dont you post pics of the Regal Evan?
> *



cuz its a bucket :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

:uh:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 19 2008, 12:25 PM~12476521
> *im here every day
> *


So is my car


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Dec 30 2008, 09:18 PM~12561205
> *So is my car
> *


Of all places on earth i would say that its in one of the best!


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Dec 30 2008, 12:18 PM~12561205
> *So is my car
> *


you're in good company homie


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by sj59+Jul 11 2007, 03:43 PM~8285714-->
> 
> 
> 
> SO WHATS UP RAY... WHEN IS THE CAR GONNA BE ELIGIBLE FOR PAROLE :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bowtieconnection_@Jul 12 2007, 07:09 AM~8290733
> *2010  with good behavior
> *



almost there only one year left to go ray


----------



## Sin Sixty

Perfection takes time my brotha :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 31 2008, 11:18 AM~12570199
> *Perfection takes time my brotha  :biggrin:
> *


The only problem with that is I've own my 59 since February 2004 and have not even been able to sit in it let alone drive it :angry: 

I'm really getting tired of waiting while other cars get done before mine. When I pay just like you and everybody else that's at Bowtie. I don't have a problem with anyone at Bowtie the work is great but it's my turn to be the one that gets there car done I been very patient don't you think


----------



## OG HUSTLER

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Dec 31 2008, 01:40 PM~12570700
> *The only problem with that is I've own my 59 since February 2004 and have not even been able to sit in it let alone drive it  :angry:
> 
> I'm really getting tired of waiting while other cars get done before mine. When I pay just like you and everybody else that's at Bowtie. I don't have a problem with anyone at Bowtie the work is great but it's my turn to be the one that gets there car done I been very patient don't you think
> *


THATS RIGHT HOMIE I AGREE WITH THAT,.,.,.YOUR MONEY IS AS GREEN AS EVERYONE ELSE'S SO U SHOULD GET YOUR CAR BACK SO U CAN ROLL,.,.


----------



## sj59

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 31 2008, 12:06 AM~12567007
> *almost there only one year left to go ray
> *




problem is I heard it was involved in an incident in the yard... :0


----------



## sanhonda22

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Dec 31 2008, 12:40 PM~12570700
> *
> I'm really getting tired of waiting while other cars get done before mine. When I pay just like you and everybody else that's at Bowtie. I don't have a problem with anyone at Bowtie the work is great but it's my turn to be the one that gets there car done I been very patient don't you think
> *



:worship:
X2 - I agree with what hes saying.


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Dec 31 2008, 01:40 PM~12570700
> *The only problem with that is I've own my 59 since February 2004 and have not even been able to sit in it let alone drive it  :angry:
> 
> I'm really getting tired of waiting while other cars get done before mine. When I pay just like you and everybody else that's at Bowtie. I don't have a problem with anyone at Bowtie the work is great but it's my turn to be the one that gets there car done I been very patient don't you think
> *


how long has your ride been there


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Dec 31 2008, 10:44 PM~12575099
> *how long has your ride been there
> *


It's been at Bowtie since September of 2005


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jan 1 2009, 02:26 PM~12577586
> *It's been at Bowtie since September of 2005
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: WHATS THE HOLD UP....LOOKS LIKE IT JUST NEEDS TO BE PUT BACK TOGETHER, CANT TAKE THAT LONG


----------



## BAYLIFEDUECE

What the fuck!! Got damn, thats sum fuckn bullshit. Have you been overthere in person and seen whats up? :angry: :angry:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

I have no clue why it's taking so long all that's left is what Bowtie has to do to the car. So I really don't know what I did to make them not want to work on my car :dunno:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jan 2 2009, 01:50 PM~12584569
> *I have no clue why it's taking so long all that's left is what Bowtie has to do to the car. So I really don't know what I did to make them not want to work on my car  :dunno:
> *


----------



## fiftythree

FUCK IT JUDGE JUDY :angry:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jan 1 2009, 02:26 PM~12577586
> *It's been at Bowtie since September of 2005
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Dec 31 2008, 04:13 PM~12571428
> *problem is I  heard it was involved in an incident in the yard... :0
> *


 :0


----------



## FiveNine619

:0


----------



## MODHOPPER

Is BowTie still in bizz.. hno:


----------



## wantsome

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jan 2 2009, 10:20 PM~12589904
> *Is BowTie still in bizz.. hno:
> *


yup fuck what you been hearing


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Dec 31 2008, 02:13 PM~12571428
> *problem is I  heard it was involved in an incident in the yard... :0
> *



yard? please elaborate


----------



## Black86Cutty

Quality Takes Time


----------



## ss62vert

well when it does come out its going to be bad ass


----------



## rollindeep408

:uh:


----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Jan 2 2009, 11:04 PM~12590495
> *well when it does come out its going to be bad ass
> *


What People Need To Realize Is That The Car Is In Good Hands Getting Done Up Right, When Its Done Its Done, We'll All Just Have To Wait Til Its Done!


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Jan 2 2009, 09:56 PM~12590396
> *Quality Takes Time
> *


So what your saying is 5 years is not enough time :uh: You would be mad to if it took this long to build your car it's not like there building the car from scratch. I have over $100,000 in the car and want to enjoy it that's all I'm tired of waiting hno:


----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jan 3 2009, 02:17 PM~12594000
> *So what your saying is 5 years is not enough time  :uh:  You would be mad to if it took this long to build your car it's not like there building the car from scratch. I have over $100,000 in the car and want to enjoy it that's all I'm tired of waiting  hno:
> *


Nah Aint Trying To Say That Bro, Heres An Example Me And My Dad Have Building His 63 For 14 Years Yeah Its A Long Time Got Over 70 Grand In It, I Took Almost 3 Years To Get It Painted, Another 3 Years Cleaning The Belly Up For Paint, We Didnt Plan On Doing A Frame Off But It Happened, Til This Day We're Still Working On It ANd Assemblying It


----------



## sanhonda22

In the last pics, it looked like they just needed to put it back together. How many months does it take to put in a wiring harness and assemble a car?


----------



## sanhonda22

Are you guys working on it full time? Every single day? I understand building a car for your self takes a long time. What I dont understand is if you are paid to build cars, why does it take sooooooo long?



> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Jan 3 2009, 01:40 PM~12594178
> *Nah Aint Trying To Say That Bro, Heres An Example Me And My Dad Have Building His 63 For 14 Years Yeah Its A Long Time Got Over 70 Grand In It, I Took Almost 3 Years To Get It Painted, Another 3 Years Cleaning The Belly Up For Paint, We Didnt Plan On Doing A Frame Off But It Happened, Til This Day We're Still Working On It ANd Assemblying It
> *


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 2 2009, 09:52 PM~12590350
> *yard? please elaborate
> *



any idea what this yard thing is?


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jan 3 2009, 02:17 PM~12594000
> *So what your saying is 5 years is not enough time  :uh:  You would be mad to if it took this long to build your car it's not like there building the car from scratch. I have over $100,000 in the car and want to enjoy it that's all I'm tired of waiting  hno:
> *


dam u got 100 k in that gona be clean


----------



## sanhonda22

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 3 2009, 01:51 PM~12594267
> *any idea what this yard thing is?
> *


If I am correct, some one was just making a joke saying that the car got hit.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by sanhonda22_@Jan 3 2009, 01:56 PM~12594300
> *If I am correct, some one was just making a joke saying that the car got hit.
> *


oh ok guess some people have a weird sense of humor.


----------



## B. Gates

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Jan 3 2009, 02:40 PM~12594178
> *Nah Aint Trying To Say That Bro, Heres An Example Me And My Dad Have Building His 63 For 14 Years Yeah Its A Long Time Got Over 70 Grand In It, I Took Almost 3 Years To Get It Painted, Another 3 Years Cleaning The Belly Up For Paint, We Didnt Plan On Doing A Frame Off But It Happened, Til This Day We're Still Working On It ANd Assemblying It
> *


damn 14 years............sell it and start over but post some pics first :biggrin:


----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by B. Gates_@Jan 3 2009, 02:58 PM~12594318
> *damn 14 years............sell it and start over but post some pics first :biggrin:
> *


Yeah 14 Its Well Worth It Now I Knw Wat It Takes To Build A Clean Car, If Some One Offers The Right Amount ITs Gone, As For Pics You'll Have To Wait Til We Break Out


----------



## B. Gates

i know too and it aint got nothing to do with years.


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## B. Gates

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 3 2009, 03:13 PM~12594392
> *:biggrin:
> *


wud up foo


----------



## CROWDS91

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jan 1 2009, 01:26 PM~12577586
> *It's been at Bowtie since September of 2005
> *


hmm i think its only been there 3yrs 3 months not 5 years


----------



## sanhonda22

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Jan 3 2009, 02:06 PM~12594352
> *Yeah 14 Its Well Worth It Now I Knw Wat It Takes To Build A Clean Car, If Some One Offers The Right Amount ITs Gone, As For Pics You'll Have To Wait Til We Break Out
> *



Next Lowrider car of the year?


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Jan 3 2009, 02:23 PM~12594467
> *hmm i think its only been there 3yrs 3 months not 5 years
> *


WoW you can add but I have had the car for 5 years this is the third shop it's been to so yes it's been 5 years :0


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jan 3 2009, 02:53 PM~12594617
> *WoW you can add but I have had the car for 5 years this is the third shop it's been to so yes it's been 5 years  :0
> *


your too nice....and too rich :biggrin: but your still my friend


----------



## west coast ridaz

so when do they tell u its suppose to be done


----------



## CROWDS91

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jan 3 2009, 02:53 PM~12594617
> *WoW you can add but I have had the car for 5 years this is the third shop it's been to so yes it's been 5 years  :0
> *


well you should state that then. your car is real nice and has came a loong way justy be patient im sure you wnt be disapointed in the end. Ohhhh and you dnt have to be a smart ass about.


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jan 3 2009, 03:53 PM~12594617
> *WoW you can add but I have had the car for 5 years this is the third shop it's been to so yes it's been 5 years  :0
> *


IT WILL BE WORTH THE WAIT


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Jan 3 2009, 05:12 PM~12595603
> *your too nice....and too rich :biggrin:  but your still my friend
> *


I'm not rich  I wish I was :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Jan 2 2009, 11:56 PM~12590396
> *Quality Takes Time
> *


statement retracted :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Jan 3 2009, 06:10 PM~12596096
> *well you should state that then. your car is real nice and has came a loong way justy be patient im sure you wnt be disapointed in the end. Ohhhh and you dnt have to be a smart ass about.
> *


I'm sorry I didn't mean it like that it's all good and I have been real patient. 

As many times as I been burned by shops you would be worried about getting your car back too :yessad:


----------



## rollindeep408

:uh:


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 3 2009, 08:07 PM~12596572
> *agreed it does take time. but answer me this why does a car that just needs asembly take a year after paint to get seats and a couple mouldings installed .
> no one is or has ever discounted the qaulity the craftmenship of there work or how bad ass bowtie is. just wandering why ray is being ignored. he paid like everyone else has and got kicked to the side and homie never complained once .you know damn well if this was you or anyone else on lay it low you would be upset by now too to say the least .
> 
> again bowtie does bad ass work they know there shit very well. if i had the money i would have taken my car to them too .ray has done all they asked never given them trouble but he gets looked aside when he calls or emails .i would want to know why as well. john straight up told ray that if someone who had alot more cash to fuck with would be able to cut in line. that is understandable so does everyone else pay more than ray does?
> *


THEY NEED TO GIVE HIM A DISCOUNT OR SOME SUCKY SUCKY CAR LOOKS COMPLETE THEY SHOULD JUST PUT IT 2GETHER AND GIVE IT TO HOMIE


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Jan 3 2009, 09:11 PM~12596621
> * THEY SHOULD JUST PUT IT 2GETHER AND GIVE IT TO HOMIE
> *


thats what he is getting at they know these cars like the back of there hand assembly can probably be done blind folded by them


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by sanhonda22_@Jan 3 2009, 03:56 PM~12594300
> *If I am correct, some one was just making a joke saying that the car got hit.
> *



:no:


----------



## BAYLIFEDUECE

:uh: :angry:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

:dunno:


----------



## lone star

damn fool said 100k :0


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 3 2009, 08:07 PM~12596572
> *agreed it does take time. but answer me this why does a car that just needs asembly take a year after paint to get seats and a couple mouldings installed .
> no one is or has ever discounted the qaulity the craftmenship of there work or how bad ass bowtie is. just wandering why ray is being ignored. he paid like everyone else has and got kicked to the side and homie never complained once .you know damn well if this was you or anyone else on lay it low you would be upset by now too to say the least .
> 
> again bowtie does bad ass work they know there shit very well. if i had the money i would have taken my car to them too .ray has done all they asked never given them trouble but he gets looked aside when he calls or emails .i would want to know why as well. john straight up told ray that if someone who had alot more cash to fuck with would be able to cut in line. that is understandable so does everyone else pay more than ray does?
> *


 i dont agree with this part. shouldnt matter if some one comes in with a shit load of money if your running a shop. if a customer comes in and puts the money you asked for down to get his ride done, he shouldnt be pushed to the back of the shop just cause some1 comes in and drops more cash. the first customer has at least a verbal contract that his car wil be done for the price that he was told. :dunno: my .02


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Jan 3 2009, 09:11 PM~12596621
> *THEY NEED TO GIVE HIM A DISCOUNT OR SOME SUCKY SUCKY
> *


:0


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jan 3 2009, 07:05 PM~12596556
> *I'm not rich    I wish I was  :biggrin:
> *


okay mr black card :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 3 2009, 10:21 PM~12598478
> *damn fool said 100k  :0
> *


 :0 
how much would them fools from oldies charge u??? the guys who build darkside 58??


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Jan 4 2009, 11:55 AM~12601057
> *okay mr black card :biggrin:
> *


paul like you got room to talk :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Why not call them and ask them an estimate on when it will be completed? Sometimes a subtle hint is all it takes.


----------



## BAYLIFEDUECE

Good luck on the progress carnal,hope you get her back soon . (done)


----------



## sanhonda22

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jan 3 2009, 11:11 PM~12598951
> *i dont agree with this part. shouldnt matter if some one comes in with a shit load of money if your running a shop. if a customer comes in and puts the money you asked for down to get his ride done, he shouldnt be pushed to the back of the shop just cause some1 comes in and drops more cash. the first customer has at least a verbal contract that his car wil be done for the price that he was told.  :dunno:  my .02
> *



I agree! First come, first serve ........ unless it was twice the money, or something even crazier than that. Lets say some baller came in and paid twice what Ray did, they should have the courtesy to call him and let him know whats up.


----------



## MODHOPPER

> _Originally posted by wantsome_@Jan 2 2009, 10:51 PM~12590341
> *yup fuck what you been hearing
> *




:dunno:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by sanhonda22_@Jan 5 2009, 01:11 AM~12608149
> *I agree! First  come, first serve ........ unless it was twice the money, or something even crazier than that. Lets say some baller came in and paid twice what Ray did, they should have the courtesy to call him and let him know whats up.
> *


some times in life u got to let ur nuts hang..


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 4 2009, 02:11 PM~12602903
> *paul like you got room to talk :0
> *


dont change the subject bro..........you the man, not me


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Jan 5 2009, 02:32 PM~12612050
> *dont change the subject bro..........you the man, not me
> *


well your avi says it all homie ill be like paul someday


----------



## DELGADO74

i d be pretty upset too if i got that much money into it and still no car :banghead:


----------



## rollindeep408

ttt


----------



## JMONEY

> cant wait to see this beast in the car :0 ttt
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN HOW MUCH POWER SHE MAKE
Click to expand...


----------



## topdog

DO YOU HAVE A CONTRACT? IF YOU DO JUST TELL THEM TO FULFILL IT.THATS A SICK ASS 59 I WOULD BE GOING NUTZ I WISH THE BEST


----------



## NYLOW

If that’s what’s going on. Then that’s sad business ethics. There are 3 losing out with this practice one of them is ray. The second is the other one waiting to get in. The other one is the shop not able to take in the next car. While the car sits there in that space.


----------



## SJDEUCE

Suckaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :biggrin: 
AGAIN :angry:


----------



## rollindeep408

:uh:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jan 7 2009, 01:51 PM~12634657
> *Suckaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :biggrin:
> AGAIN :angry:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## rollindeep408

:around:


----------



## 4zero8customs

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 9 2009, 07:31 PM~12656961
> *:around:
> *



i got some updates....... :cheesy: when you guys gonna stop by the shop? you guys can take more pics :0 

my bad ray.... not talking bout your car stop by though we need a photographer!!!


----------



## 68niou1

hey homie, dont know you or anythin, but i truly wish you the best with yo ride
:happysad:


----------



## sanhonda22

> _Originally posted by 4zero8customs_@Jan 9 2009, 07:12 PM~12657374
> *i got some updates....... :cheesy:    when you guys gonna stop by the shop? you guys can take more pics :0
> 
> my bad ray.... not talking bout your car stop by though we need a photographer!!!
> *


Post the pics! Or I will be there Sat night to post pics for you. :biggrin:


----------



## 4zero8customs

> _Originally posted by sanhonda22_@Jan 10 2009, 01:44 AM~12660542
> *Post the pics! Or I will be there Sat night to post pics for you. :biggrin:
> *



yeah... sure you! you wont stop by the drive is too long for you :0


----------



## sanhonda22

> _Originally posted by 4zero8customs_@Jan 10 2009, 10:27 AM~12662266
> *yeah... sure you! you wont stop by the drive is too long for you :0
> *



I will make the drive to Kentucky tonight damnit!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 4zero8customs_@Jan 10 2009, 12:27 PM~12662266
> *yeah... sure you! you wont stop by the drive is too long for you :0
> *



:roflmao: we need to start a topic instead of fuckin up rays topic :uh:


----------



## sanhonda22

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 10 2009, 11:40 AM~12662720
> *:roflmao:  we need to start a topic instead of fuckin up rays topic  :uh:
> *


Yes and no.

Yes, you should start your own damn topic
.................................................................................................................................................................... with my top secret pics, taken saturday night. :biggrin: 

No, I dont think we are phuckin up Rays topic. Its about keeping it alive and at the top spot. 

If Rays thinks we are messing up this topic, just let me know.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by sanhonda22_@Jan 11 2009, 06:18 PM~12672118
> *Yes and no.
> 
> Yes, you should start your own damn topic
> .................................................................................................................................................................... with my top secret pics,  taken saturday night. :biggrin:
> 
> No, I dont think we are phuckin up Rays topic. Its about keeping it alive and at the top spot.
> 
> If Rays thinks we are messing up this topic, just let me know.
> *


as if you knew bro aint shit secret nothing special just some g bodys and i call bullshit on you being there saturday cause i was there all day :0 liar :biggrin:


----------



## sanhonda22

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 11 2009, 05:55 PM~12672913
> *as if you knew bro aint shit secret nothing special just some g bodys and i call bullshit on you being there saturday cause i was there all day :0  liar :biggrin:
> *


I was there Saturday night between 8:45 and a little before 10. I will load my pics on photobucket and send it to you. I think some of the pics turned out good. :biggrin: 

That orange g body is turning out nice. So is that F350.


----------



## 4zero8customs

> _Originally posted by sanhonda22_@Jan 11 2009, 10:05 PM~12675681
> *I was there Saturday night between 8:45 and a little before 10. I will load my pics on photobucket and send it to you. I think some of the pics turned out good. :biggrin:
> 
> That orange g body is turning out nice. So is that F350.
> *



shhhhhhhhhhhh... that F-350 is top secret dammit! :biggrin: 











:biggrin: ........ soon buddy very soon!!!


----------



## Coast One

nice...


----------



## 4zero8customs

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 12 2009, 12:16 AM~12677076
> *nice...
> *



thanks coast!!!


thats just a lil preview!!!! :biggrin: we better leave ray's topic alone!! my bad ray


----------



## rollindeep408

> shhhhhhhhhhhh... that F-350 is top secret dammit! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: ........ soon buddy very soon!!!
> [/quote
> 
> lmao top secret shoe truck is the undies done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> QUOTE(sanhonda22 @ Jan 11 2009, 10:05 PM)
> I was there Saturday night between 8:45 and a little before 10. I will load my pics on photobucket and send it to you. I think some of the pics turned out good.
> 
> That orange g body is turning out nice. So is that F350.
> 
> finaly damn we waited all day :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## sanhonda22

Rollindeep408, check your PM


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by sanhonda22_@Jan 12 2009, 06:07 PM~12682547
> *Rollindeep408, check your PM
> *



nothing there homie


----------



## sanhonda22

Check it now.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by 4zero8customs_@Jan 12 2009, 02:28 AM~12677165
> *thanks coast!!!
> thats just a lil preview!!!!  :biggrin:  we better leave ray's topic alone!! my bad ray
> *


ya, it might be depressing


----------



## RollinDeepLac

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jan 13 2009, 01:59 AM~12689423
> *ya, it might be depressing
> *


yeah being how this is the only shit being posted in this topic :uh:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jan 3 2009, 08:10 PM~12596609
> *I'm sorry I didn't mean it like that it's all good and I have been real patient.
> 
> As many times as I been burned by shops you would be worried about getting your car back too  :yessad:
> *


my ride has been at a shop for 2 years and no progress --i am losing my patience i dont know how you doing it ----but good luck homeboy


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 14 2009, 10:37 PM~12707360
> *my ride has been at a shop for 2 years and no progress --i am losing my patience i dont know how you doing it ----but good luck homeboy
> *


joe at joes auto works dont fuck around..bad ass work, good prices and get shit done..in case u looking 4 another shop


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jan 14 2009, 09:11 PM~12707905
> *joe at joes auto works dont fuck around..bad ass work, good prices and get shit done..in case u looking 4 another shop
> *


where is he located at homie


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 14 2009, 11:27 PM~12708145
> *where is he located at homie
> *


148 S Canby in Tulare Ca 93274. Our # is 559-686-3952

the links below are about his work and shop..he did cherry 64 and doing another full custom job for one of my members in my club and homies one if not the best 2 do buisness, sends progress pics, calls u with updates and your ride dont just sit around..

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=282913

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=372988


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jan 5 2009, 01:33 AM~12609153
> *some times in life u got to let ur nuts hang..
> *



yep


----------



## Sin Sixty

I was there today; they got homie covered.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 15 2009, 10:11 PM~12720082
> *I was there today; they got homie covered.
> *


I am going down to Bowtie on Tuesday to go check on the 59


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jan 15 2009, 03:00 AM~12710858
> *148 S Canby in Tulare Ca 93274. Our # is 559-686-3952
> 
> the links below are about his work and shop..he did cherry 64 and doing another full custom job for one of my members in my club and homies one if not the best 2 do buisness, sends progress pics, calls u with updates and your ride dont just sit around..
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=282913
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=372988
> *


hell yeah he the man to go to right now


----------



## sanhonda22

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jan 16 2009, 12:27 PM~12724349
> *I am going down to Bowtie on Tuesday to go check on the 59
> *



Me and Alex were just talking about this on Thrusday night over at 4Zero8 Customs. Hop you get some good news on Tuesday.

Just load up the truck and trailer and bring the car back to the Bay already.


----------



## abel




----------



## MODHOPPER

R.I.P. 59 :angel:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jan 17 2009, 03:53 PM~12734389
> *R.I.P. 59 :angel:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jan 16 2009, 12:27 PM~12724349
> *I am going down to Bowtie on Tuesday to go check on the 59
> *



We will be closed for renovations


----------



## sanhonda22

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 17 2009, 08:40 PM~12737081
> *We will be closed for renovations
> *



Thanks for giving him a heads up. :twak: 

Hope Rays car is OK. :uh:


----------



## REYXTC

I think BTC is just out to get Ray. :uh:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by sanhonda22_@Jan 17 2009, 10:56 PM~12738004
> *Thanks for giving him a heads up.  :twak:
> 
> Hope Rays car is OK. :uh:
> *


Yeah we will be open I hope Ray and his mom come down and hang out with us for the day would be nice to see them.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 17 2009, 10:40 PM~12737081
> *We will be closed for renovations
> *


 :0


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jan 17 2009, 04:53 PM~12734389
> *R.I.P. 59 :angel:
> *


 :nono: 


















:biggrin:


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Jan 18 2009, 12:01 AM~12738035
> *I think BTC is just out to get Ray. :uh:
> *


damn you figured us out :uh:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Jan 18 2009, 12:01 AM~12738035
> *I think BTC is just out to get Ray. :uh:
> *


I think there out there to get ray the best possible car they can like he wants!! dont know why everyone postin talkin shit and no one really knows the real deal with whats going on besides ray and bowtie


----------



## REYXTC

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Jan 18 2009, 04:17 PM~12742271
> *damn you figured us out  :uh:
> *


My :uh: was ironic. Believe me I know you guys will be killin' em when its done.
:biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Happy Birthday to me :wave:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

happy birfday bro. hope fully you will get a big surprise present 2marro :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jan 19 2009, 02:50 PM~12749403
> *Happy Birthday to me  :wave:
> *


HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## sanhonda22

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jan 19 2009, 11:50 AM~12749403
> *Happy Birthday to me  :wave:
> *



Happy 90th Bday Ray. :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Hope its even better once you see some progress on Tuesday. Keep us posted.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 18 2009, 01:27 AM~12738151
> *Yeah we will be open I hope Ray and his mom come down and hang out with us for the day would be nice to see them.
> *


or ray and a homie  :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

My all time favorite year.... :thumbsup: keep the progress pics comin! Good luck homie! :biggrin:


----------



## bowtieconnection

he made it.. now we kidnapped him ..


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:0 thats kool. just send us the car and we'll call it even


:biggrin:


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jan 20 2009, 04:49 PM~12763284
> *:0  thats kool. just send us the car and we'll call it even
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: naw we decided to just keep the car and send ray back


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Jan 20 2009, 06:23 PM~12763694
> *:biggrin:  naw we decided to just keep the car and send ray back
> *


good choice 









































:biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz

WHERE THE PICS AT FROM THE TRIP


----------



## sanhonda22

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Jan 20 2009, 03:30 PM~12763070
> *he made it..  now we kidnapped him ..
> *



Now go bury him in the desert.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 20 2009, 07:23 PM~12765607
> *WHERE THE PICS AT FROM THE TRIP
> *


we kept his camera :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Jan 20 2009, 05:23 PM~12763694
> *:biggrin:  naw we decided to just keep the car and send ray back
> *


again?


----------



## B DOG

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 21 2009, 04:59 PM~12774342
> *we kept his camera  :biggrin:
> *


 :rant:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 21 2009, 05:59 PM~12774342
> *we kept his camera  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## B DOG

any pics, or is it in undercover mode now?


----------



## sanhonda22

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Jan 21 2009, 08:25 PM~12777581
> *any pics, or is it in undercover mode now?
> *



Forget undercover. Just post those damn pics already.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Jan 21 2009, 08:25 PM~12777581
> *any pics, or is it in undercover mode now?
> *


I'm going to wait until it's done to post anymore pics :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jan 22 2009, 11:55 AM~12782184
> *I'm going to wait until it's done to post anymore pics  :biggrin:
> *



That sucks for me :uh:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

While I was there I had Hernan meet at the shop to get some engraving done :0


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:420:


----------



## 909vert63

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jan 22 2009, 11:55 AM~12782184
> *I'm going to wait until it's done to post anymore pics  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Jan 22 2009, 07:07 PM~12786218
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


 :uh: you seem to have something to say if you do say it


----------



## 909vert63

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Jan 22 2009, 07:10 PM~12786249
> *:uh:  you seem to have something to say if you do  say it
> *


NOT ME WHAT MAKES YOU SAY THAT  :dunno: :dunno: 
I GIVE MUCH RESPECT TO JOHN AND THE BTC :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Jan 22 2009, 06:35 PM~12786549
> *NOT ME  WHAT MAKES YOU SAY THAT    :dunno:  :dunno:
> I GIVE MUCH RESPECT TO JHON AND THE BTC
> *



then you should at least give him enough respect and spell his name right


----------



## 909vert63

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 22 2009, 08:20 PM~12787054
> *then you should at least give him enough respect and spell his name right
> *


SO SORRIE :biggrin:


----------



## B DOG

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jan 22 2009, 11:55 AM~12782184
> *I'm going to wait until it's done to post anymore pics  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sanhonda22

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jan 22 2009, 10:55 AM~12782184
> *I'm going to wait until it's done to post anymore pics  :biggrin:
> *



Will you show us pics at Alex's house?


----------



## 4zero8customs

what up ray... did you bring the kit so alex can get down?? :cheesy:


----------



## sanhonda22

GROUP VOTE 

Ray brings the new pics to Alex's and shows us. Mark your vote with an X


Vote Yes - XXX

Vote No -


----------



## rollindeep408

:around:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Jan 22 2009, 09:20 PM~12787054-->
> 
> 
> 
> then you should at least give him enough respect and spell his name right
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-909vert63_@Jan 22 2009, 10:23 PM~12787917
> *SO SORRIE  :biggrin:
> *


He spelled sorry wrong


----------



## Dozierman




----------



## rollindeep408

:wave:


----------



## rollindeep408

hno: more murals


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 28 2009, 01:32 AM~12834391
> *hno: more murals
> *


murals on a bumper kit ??? :thumbsdown:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 28 2009, 12:32 AM~12834391
> *hno: more murals
> *


fonzy murals on the firewall and some one elses on the BUMPER KIT WTF!!!! :nono: :nono: :loco: :thumbsdown: :buttkick:


----------



## B. Gates

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Jan 28 2009, 08:52 AM~12835467
> *murals on a bumper kit ??? :thumbsdown:
> *


x2 :nono:


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 28 2009, 04:51 PM~12840282
> *fonzy murals on the firewall and some one elses on the BUMPER KIT WTF!!!!  :nono:  :nono:  :loco:  :thumbsdown:  :buttkick:
> *


whats next on the hood..lol... :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by B. Gates_@Jan 28 2009, 07:36 PM~12841354
> *x2 :nono:
> *


i tried to talk him out of it
hno:

homie does do nice fuckin work thow trust me he did my trunk


----------



## 909vert63

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Jan 28 2009, 08:52 AM~12835467
> *murals on a bumper kit ??? :thumbsdown:
> *


X3 :thumbsdown:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

I don't think it looks bad on these cars


----------



## sanhonda22

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 28 2009, 03:51 PM~12840282
> *fonzy murals on the firewall and some one elses on the BUMPER KIT WTF!!!!  :nono:  :nono:  :loco:  :thumbsdown:  :buttkick:
> *



Got to help a new name get out there. :biggrin: 

If the works good, why not?


----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jan 28 2009, 11:01 PM~12845040
> *I don't think it looks bad on these cars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fonzy And Abel Are The Best Out There For Murals


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Jan 29 2009, 12:21 AM~12845200
> *Fonzy And Abel Are  The Best Out There For Murals
> *


probably why fonzy muraled his firewall


----------



## rollindeep408

> [/quote
> 
> fucking up rays thread :0
> [/quote


----------



## MR. RAG9

> [/quote
> 
> fucking up rays thread :0
> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 21 2009, 05:59 PM~12774342
> *we kept his camera  :biggrin:
> *


I heard he isnt allowed to even bring his cell phone in the shop!!!


:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jan 28 2009, 10:01 PM~12845040
> *I don't think it looks bad on these cars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


at the end of the day its your car  and to be hones both those murals on the 58 dont look good IMO, Perfect Score is probably one of the baddest lowriders EVER built as far as quality and details but to me they just don't flow. Its like putting murals on the outside of your skirts some things are better left alone


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 29 2009, 11:01 AM~12848618
> *at the end of the day its your car    and to be hones both those murals on the 58 dont look good IMO, Perfect Score is probably one of the baddest lowriders EVER built as far as quality and details but to me they just don't flow. Its like putting murals on the outside of your skirts some things are better left alone
> *


X2


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 29 2009, 10:01 AM~12848618
> *at the end of the day its your car    and to be hones both those murals on the 58 dont look good IMO, Perfect Score is probably one of the baddest lowriders EVER built as far as quality and details but to me they just don't flow. Its like putting murals on the outside of your skirts some things are better left alone
> *


your right maybe I will leave it alone sometimes clean is better :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 29 2009, 09:23 AM~12846964
> *I heard he isnt allowed to even bring his cell phone in the shop!!!
> :biggrin:
> *



sneak pics :biggrin: like the ones i got of a nice looking town car :0  :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 29 2009, 02:01 PM~12848618
> *at the end of the day its your car    and to be hones both those murals on the 58 dont look good IMO, Perfect Score is probably one of the baddest lowriders EVER built as far as quality and details but to me they just don't flow. Its like putting murals on the outside of your skirts some things are better left alone
> *


points system sucks, CLOUD 9 IMO should beat a car like that.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 29 2009, 12:01 PM~12848618
> *at the end of the day its your car    and to be hones both those murals on the 58 dont look good IMO, Perfect Score is probably one of the baddest lowriders EVER built as far as quality and details but to me they just don't flow. Its like putting murals on the outside of your skirts some things are better left alone
> *



thats what i was getting at.i guess it cant be all bad if perfect score is hittin lowrider of the year simple is clean tho


----------



## BIGTITO64

when do you expect this car done and how long have you been building it ? asking cause at times i get upset my 58 rag is taking a while, it has been about 1 1/2 years with very little progress


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 29 2009, 07:21 PM~12853281
> *points system sucks, CLOUD 9 IMO should beat a car like that.
> *


That is why they have broken it up into different classes. That way when someone doesn't put near the detail into their car versus a another, they can still get recognition for building a quality vehicle. Both very clean cars, but on two totally different levels IMO.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 29 2009, 06:55 PM~12853614
> *when do you expect this car done and how long have you been building it ? asking cause at times i get upset my 58 rag is taking a while, it has been about 1 1/2 years with very little progress
> *


In total since I got the car I have been working on it for 5 years in Feb.


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jan 30 2009, 01:30 PM~12859562
> *In total since I got the car I have been working on it for 5 years in Feb.
> *


 :0 WOW I AM ALMOST AT 2 YEARS I KNOW AT LEAST IN 10 DIFFERENT OCCASIONS I SAID FUCK IT IM SELLING IT , YOU HAVE REAL PATIENCE LOOKS LIKE IT WILL BE ONE HELL OF A RIDE.


----------



## CROWDS91

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 28 2009, 03:51 PM~12840282
> *fonzy murals on the firewall and some one elses on the BUMPER KIT WTF!!!!  :nono:  :nono:  :loco:  :thumbsdown:  :buttkick:
> *


thats a big no no fonzy is one of the best


----------



## rollindeep408

:uh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 29 2009, 12:01 PM~12848618
> * Its like putting murals on the outside of your skirts some things are better left alone
> *


ooh I thought I was the only one who thought that looks like ass :0


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 31 2009, 07:43 AM~12864664
> *ooh I thought I was the only one who thought that looks like ass :0
> *


 :no:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Jan 30 2009, 08:10 PM~12863325
> *thats a big no no fonzy is one of the best
> *


Well I'm not doing it now so no need to worry. I know Fonzy is the best that's why I used him I may have him do more you never know


----------



## rag61

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 29 2009, 07:21 PM~12853281
> *points system sucks, CLOUD 9 IMO should beat a car like that.
> *


dont know who u are or a cloud9 but i agree.....lol. :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

:0


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:wave:


----------



## rollindeep408

> [/quote
> 
> fucking up rays thread :0
> [/quote
Click to expand...


----------



## Toro

hmmmmmm...I know a peeeeerrrrrrrrrfect mag for this once she's done bro.....


----------



## 4zero8customs

:wave: 

what up ray


----------



## MODHOPPER

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 4 2009, 08:50 PM~12909786
> *hmmmmmm...I know a peeeeerrrrrrrrrfect mag for this once she's done bro.....
> *





StreetLow


----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Feb 4 2009, 10:25 PM~12911129
> *StreetLow
> *


Nah IMPALAS Magazine


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:twak:  low rider. of course


























:biggrin: just fuckin with you jess

ttt for ray.

 i know the feeling homie


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## D-Cheeze

:nicoderm:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by 4zero8customs_@Feb 4 2009, 08:21 PM~12910194
> *:wave:
> 
> what up ray
> *


 :wave:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 6 2009, 12:23 AM~12922476
> *:nicoderm:
> *


----------



## sanhonda22

Where the update pics at? :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by sanhonda22_@Feb 13 2009, 05:37 PM~12997172
> *Where the update pics at? :uh:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jan 30 2009, 01:25 AM~12855497
> *That is why they have broken it up into different classes.  That way when someone doesn't put near the detail into their car versus a another, they can still get recognition for building a quality vehicle.  Both very clean cars, but on two totally different levels IMO.
> *


I dont care for the point system and the classes too. Chris Roark's Black 58 is a sight to behold and a fine example of a quality car, but how can you class a car of that caliber as traditional with all of the modern machined parts and stuff? 

On the other hand for example, you can build a car "Like a Pimp" , and tally up enough points to score higher than a quality traditional Impala. Just because you can throw pinstripe, engraving, cheap chrome, and a ridiculous display on any car or truck don't mean its worthy of being a winner. Judging should be based on the overall quality and not what has been done. One Class for Best of Show 1st, 2nd, 3rd place. Eliminate the other 200 catergories. 



> _Originally posted by Skim+Jan 31 2009, 02:43 AM~12864664-->
> 
> 
> 
> ooh I thought I was the only one who thought that looks like ass :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rag61_@Jan 31 2009, 09:37 PM~12869571
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> dont know who u are or a cloud9 but i agree.....lol. :biggrin:
> *


:dunno: Owell, you'll just have too kill them with the 58. :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

the 59 will be coming home soon If all is on schedule :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:0


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Feb 15 2009, 03:58 PM~13010316
> *the 59 will be coming home soon If all is on schedule  :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Feb 15 2009, 02:58 PM~13010316
> *the 59 will be coming home soon If all is on schedule  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Feb 15 2009, 08:38 PM~13012844
> *:yes:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 68niou1

:0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Feb 15 2009, 11:02 PM~13014369
> *:0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Feb 15 2009, 09:38 PM~13012844
> *:yes:
> *


----------



## sjcaddy

:thumbsup:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 14 2009, 12:02 PM~13002156
> *I dont care for the point system and the classes too.  Chris Roark's Black 58 is a sight to behold and a fine example of a quality car, but how can you class a car of that caliber as traditional with all of the modern machined parts and stuff?
> 
> On the other hand for example, you can build a car "Like a Pimp" , and tally up enough points to score higher than a quality traditional Impala.  Just because you can throw pinstripe, engraving, cheap chrome, and a ridiculous display on any car or truck don't mean its worthy of being a winner.  Judging should be based on the overall quality and not what has been done.  One Class for Best of Show 1st, 2nd, 3rd place.  Eliminate the other 200 catergories.
> :cheesy:
> :dunno: Owell, you'll just have too kill them with the 58.  :biggrin:
> *


Generally speaking the overal quality of the radical car's is just as good as the traditional car's. It is not as simple as throwing on some engraving, chrome, etc. Their is a treamedous amount of work that goes into a radical versus a traditional. Again; that is WHY LRM breaks up the classes. Now it seems like they are looking for a vehicle, which is a step above a traditional and a step below a radical. It looks as if they prefer a full custom lowrider, with an exception of the body modifications.


----------



## specspec




----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Feb 15 2009, 03:58 PM~13010316
> *the 59 will be coming home soon If all is on schedule  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: ANOTHER 4 YEARS :biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Feb 17 2009, 03:55 AM~13025998
> *  Now it seems like they are looking for a vehicle, which is a step above a traditional and a step below a radical.  It looks as if they prefer a full custom lowrider, with an exception of the body modifications.
> *




That hits the nail on the head!


----------



## sanhonda22

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Feb 15 2009, 01:58 PM~13010316
> *the 59 will be coming home soon If all is on schedule  :biggrin:
> *


Is it going where I think it is? San Martin?


----------



## 4zero8customs

ill try to get those parts done by the mid next week hommie!! stop by one of these days


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by sanhonda22_@Feb 18 2009, 07:57 PM~13043218
> *Is it going where I think it is? San Martin?
> *


 :dunno: anything is possible


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Feb 15 2009, 10:38 PM~13012844
> *:yes:
> *


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by 4zero8customs_@Feb 18 2009, 11:25 PM~13047172
> *ill try to get those parts done by the mid next week hommie!! stop by one of these days
> *


sounds good I'll do that :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408




----------



## rollindeep408




----------



## RollinDeepSJ

This topic is 4 years old today :0


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Feb 25 2009, 04:23 AM~13102638
> *This topic is 4 years old today  :0
> *


Damn. 
Thats a long time, but its getting close no?


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

ya it's being put together now so shouldn't be much longer :no:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 23 2009, 11:19 PM~13094499
> *
> *


Happy Birthday homie :biggrin:


----------



## sanhonda22

Happy belated BDay.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

ttt


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by sanhonda22_@Feb 28 2009, 08:57 PM~13140882
> *Happy belated BDay.
> *



thanks guys :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Feb 25 2009, 01:25 PM~13108751
> *ya it's being put together now so shouldn't be much longer  :no:
> *



so whats it looking like ray time to pick it up yet :0


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Hey John, how about you send me some updated pics of the car since you said that you would have the car done in a month and a half. well times up let's see were we are at with the project.


----------



## low1

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 4 2009, 10:43 AM~13167778
> *Hey John, how about you send me some updated pics of the car since you said that you would have the car done in a month and a half. well times up let's see were we are at with the project.
> *


----------



## rollindeep408

:ugh:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

hno:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Mar 3 2009, 08:58 PM~13173021
> *hno:
> *


X1,000


----------



## sanhonda22

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 3 2009, 01:43 PM~13167778
> *Hey John, how about you send me some updated pics of the car since you said that you would have the car done in a month and a half. well times up let's see were we are at with the project.
> *



Ray, I hope you got some good news this time.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 3 2009, 11:21 PM~13173267
> *X1,000
> *



i hear its gettin there hno:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 4 2009, 08:24 PM~13184358
> *i hear its gettin there  hno:
> *


 :0


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 4 2009, 07:24 PM~13184358
> *i hear its gettin there  hno:
> *


roadtrip ?


----------



## CHE1

Is it to early to call shot gun? :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Mar 4 2009, 11:57 PM~13186759
> *Is it to early to call shot gun?  :biggrin:
> *



damn it im too late :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 4 2009, 07:24 PM~13184358
> *i hear its gettin there  hno:
> *


Yes it's coming along nicely I'll be picking it up very soon :biggrin: Thanks for every thing you did and do for me John I appreciate it


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

did i miss a page.


is it comming home or almost


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 4 2009, 10:57 PM~13187316
> *damn it im too late :biggrin:
> *


YOUR RIDING IN THE TRUNK ...JUST LIKE LAST TIME :biggrin:


----------



## northbay

pix :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 6 2009, 12:13 AM~13197825
> *YOUR RIDING IN THE TRUNK ...JUST LIKE LAST TIME  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :uh:


----------



## Mr Impala

something is CLEARLY going on here. Can you name that painter? Steve Deman Clearing your firewall Ray don't worry your in good hands.


----------



## Mr Impala

WETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:thumbsup:


----------



## menace59

I saw your car today. Looking real nice! Nice engine.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Mar 7 2009, 01:25 AM~13207438
> *I saw your car today. Looking real nice! Nice engine.
> *


go to bed!


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 7 2009, 05:27 AM~13207443
> *go to bed!
> *


he has a 58 rag, i wouldnt sleep either :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 6 2009, 12:46 PM~13202370
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
> *



nice!


----------



## caddyking

is there an expected date of completion on your ride. I been watchin since you started, and all i got to say is you got PATIENCE!!!


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 6 2009, 02:08 PM~13202516
> *:thumbsup:
> *



HEY MAN ITS GOOD TO SEE THE PROGRESS ON YOUR 59 I KNOW THAT YOU HAVE HAD SOME BAD THINGS HAPPEN WITH THIS BUILD BUT YOU ARE IN GOOD HANDS THE IMPORTANT THING IS THAT YOU DID NOT GIVE UP WHEN YOU TAKE DELIVERY OF YOUR CAR IT WILL HAVE BEEN WORTH THE WATE YOU WILL HAVE A BOWTIE CREATION THAT WILL LAST A LIFETIME AND BRING YOU YEARS OF JOY AND PRIDE OF OWNERSHIP THE MONEY MEANS NOTHING IT COMES AND GOES BUT THE CAR IS FOREVER IF YOU TAKE CARE OF IT BEST OF LUCK 



ANGELO THE PINSTRIPER :thumbsup:


----------



## sj59

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Mar 4 2009, 10:57 PM~13186759
> *Is it to early to call shot gun?  :biggrin:
> *



do I get to break in the springs??????


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 6 2009, 02:46 PM~13202370
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 11 2009, 03:25 PM~13251295
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 11 2009, 07:25 PM~13251295
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You knew this was coming, "I LOVE THE VALVE COVERS". :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 11 2009, 09:21 PM~13253796
> *You knew this was coming, "I LOVE THE VALVE COVERS".  :biggrin:
> *


i told him it would be sick :biggrin:


----------



## ON~THEM~THANGZ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 11 2009, 04:25 PM~13251295
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 11 2009, 09:21 PM~13253796
> *You knew this was coming, "I LOVE THE VALVE COVERS".  :biggrin:
> *


Could be worse, they could be black :ugh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 12 2009, 09:10 AM~13257541
> *Could be worse, they could be black :ugh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s

loooks very nice well worth the wait


----------



## emhomie626

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 11 2009, 04:25 PM~13251295
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ARE THOSE CUSTOM PATINA VALVE COVERS? :biggrin: 
CAR LOOKS GREAT BTW!


----------



## sanhonda22

Its alive! :biggrin: 

Now keep it moving.


----------



## Lil_Rob00

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## NYLOW

ttt


GO go go


----------



## MR.BOUNDED

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 11 2009, 07:25 PM~13251295
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 sweeeet!!!!!! my dream car.....


----------



## NOS61RAG

Bowtie does great work! I had the pleasure to see this ride when they did my interior.
Im sure it will be worth the wait.  :


----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ

I'll be down there Monday to drop off the continental kit see you then :biggrin:


----------



## REYXTC

Will it be done by San Berdoo?


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Mar 14 2009, 03:59 PM~13281225
> *Will it be done  by San Berdoo?
> *


yup


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 14 2009, 02:28 PM~13280424
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Great build. :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

TTT...


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 14 2009, 02:28 PM~13280424
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


4zero8 dont fuck around :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 14 2009, 02:32 PM~13280445
> *I'll be down there Monday to drop off the continental kit see you then  :biggrin:
> *



you still aint home :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 17 2009, 12:43 AM~13302283
> *you still aint home  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: I'm home :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 17 2009, 12:16 PM~13306085
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks ok :uh: 


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## Mr. Antiguo




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

too much car for you money bags :biggrin: but i got shotgun


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 17 2009, 01:19 PM~13306110
> *looks ok :uh:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I know it's no Dippinit :0 But I'm trying :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman

:thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:0 shit looks tight bro.

gettin close


----------



## 4zero8customs

lookin really nice!!! :thumbsup: 

ill take a trip with you to pick it up homie :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 17 2009, 02:30 PM~13306213
> *I know it's no Dippinit  :0  But I'm trying  :biggrin:
> *





:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

why did you do a mural of a ceiling fan? :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 17 2009, 09:41 PM~13310521
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why did you do a mural of a ceiling fan? :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: he is trying to keep it cool :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 17 2009, 07:41 PM~13310521
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why did you do a mural of a ceiling fan? :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Sj4lyfe

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 17 2009, 01:23 PM~13306153
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 ttt


----------



## sanhonda22

Looking good. Almost there. Keep it moving guys. 

I call shotgun on Cinco De Mayo on Santa Clara Street. :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard

:0


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 17 2009, 02:23 PM~13306153
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



bowtie kickin ass :cheesy:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 17 2009, 02:23 PM~13306153
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 17 2009, 04:23 PM~13306153
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have to admit that color is growing on me.


----------



## CHUCC

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 19 2009, 08:35 AM~13325124
> *I have to admit that color is growing on me.
> *


LIKE MOLD ON AN OLD ORANGE :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 19 2009, 04:26 PM~13327285
> *LIKE MOLD ON AN OLD ORANGE  :cheesy:
> *


:yes:


----------



## asphlat dancin 59

the green is illin, can't wait to see it finished. :biggrin:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

are you gonna get your grill Chrome plated or polish, who's doing your chrome?


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Mar 20 2009, 05:55 AM~13334797
> *are you gonna get your grill Chrome plated or polish, who's doing your chrome?
> *


all the aluminum is chrome plated


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:yes:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:0


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 17 2009, 12:30 PM~13306213
> *I know it's no Dippinit  :0  But I'm trying  :biggrin:
> *



Im just trying to get out there like you are :biggrin:


----------



## sj59

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 22 2009, 03:18 PM~13354827
> *Im just trying to get out there like you are :biggrin:
> *



QUIT YO BULLSHITIN :biggrin:


----------



## RawSixOneSS

nice project :thumbsup:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER




----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 17 2009, 01:19 PM~13306107
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## vjo70764

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowriders2choppers

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 12 2009, 08:10 AM~13257541
> *Could be worse, they could be black :ugh:
> *


 :0


----------



## rag61

good job bowtie :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Mar 24 2009, 07:03 PM~13378037
> *good job bowtie :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## rollindeep408




----------



## rollindeep408




----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Mar 24 2009, 06:03 PM~13378037
> *good job bowtie :thumbsup:
> *



They do great work for sure.


----------



## Black86Cutty




----------



## [email protected]

Thats a bad bitch!!!!


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

thanks :biggrin:


----------



## sickthree




----------



## sanhonda22

Are we done yet?


----------



## creative outlet

damn, its gonna be beautiful when its done.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by sanhonda22_@Mar 31 2009, 06:42 PM~13446882
> *Are we done yet?
> *



go build one of your own :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

any updates


----------



## sanhonda22

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 1 2009, 01:04 AM~13451409
> *go build one of your own :biggrin:
> *



Cant yet. Its not my time to shine. :biggrin: 

I gotta go stack some chips first inorder to build a big boy toy.

Someday, sooner or later ... eventually it will happen.


----------



## rollindeep408

> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> ttt


----------



## Sin Sixty

> [/quote
> ttt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great color
Click to expand...


----------



## specspec




----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 6 2009, 11:05 PM~13502786
> *great color
> *



when you gona post pics you hold out :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 8 2009, 12:22 AM~13514864
> *when you gona post pics you hold out :biggrin:
> *


Got to wait for the July issue of LRM  Then I'll post all kinds of photos up on LIL


----------



## 73 texas top less

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 6 2009, 01:46 PM~13202370
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
> *


x2


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 8 2009, 09:22 PM~13523447
> *Got to wait for the July issue of LRM    Then I'll post all kinds of photos up on LIL
> *



:uh: 
























































































:biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty

There is a sneak peak photo in this month LRM in the tech section.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 10 2009, 10:17 PM~13543521
> *There is a sneak peak photo in this month LRM in the tech section.
> *


i also have some sneak pics some drunk guy sent me lmao :0 :biggrin: 

looks sick cant wait to see it in person :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Apr 1 2009, 03:34 AM~13451515
> *any updates
> *


We are waiting on parts so it's taking longer than expected to be finished as soon as I get all the parts the 59 will be done soon after that :biggrin:


----------



## Sj4lyfe

TTT :biggrin: HAPPY EASTER PLAYAS


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 12 2009, 02:30 PM~13554568
> *We are waiting on parts so it's taking longer than expected to be finished as soon as I get all the parts the 59 will be done soon after that  :biggrin:
> *



hno: :h5:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

moving right along :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 17 2009, 04:53 PM~13609748
> *moving right along :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW THE DEAL


----------



## rollindeep408

> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES. YES I DO :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

:0


> [/quote
> YES. YES I DO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> VERRRRY NICE! :0
Click to expand...


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

> [/quote
> YES. YES I DO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> nice
Click to expand...


----------



## low_g

:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

:wave:


----------



## Lil Brandon

nice!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 21 2009, 03:22 AM~13639804
> *:wave:
> *



ttt


----------



## Douk

a dream this 59


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Douk_@Apr 26 2009, 04:22 AM~13691786
> *a dream this 59
> *



:yessad:


----------



## rollindeep408




----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:dunno: wuts wrong


----------



## rollindeep408

:dunno:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Apr 29 2009, 11:21 PM~13738189
> *:dunno:  wuts wrong
> *


It still ain't done.......


----------



## topdog

NO ETA YET LOL


----------



## GANGSTER_36

> [/quote
> YES. YES I DO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> I DONT COME INTO PROJECT RIDES TO MUCH SO I NEVER SEEN THIS, BUT THIS IS FUCKING CLEAN BRO! CANT WAIT TO SEE IT ON THE STREETS
Click to expand...


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by GANGSTER_36_@Apr 30 2009, 06:22 PM~13746954
> *I DONT COME INTO PROJECT RIDES TO MUCH SO I NEVER SEEN THIS, BUT THIS IS FUCKING CLEAN BRO! CANT WAIT TO SEE IT ON THE STREETS
> *



me too hno:


----------



## 4zero8customs

what up ray... when the hell you stopping by? how's everything?


----------



## Coast One

dont do it ray, dont do it... 

who let him on the lowe paint roof??

:biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by 4zero8customs_@Apr 30 2009, 11:39 PM~13751601
> *what up ray... when the hell you stopping by? how's everything?
> *


everything is good I'll come by soon


----------



## pimp slap

how much upay for ride


----------



## Joost....

i remember seeing it after it was painted at bowtie connections, its turning out beautiful, congrats!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 4 2009, 02:06 PM~13780507
> *everything is good I'll come by soon
> *



so its close now right when we picking it up :0


----------



## Sj4lyfe

RIDE IS LOOKING GOOD RAY. TTT


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Sj4lyfe_@May 8 2009, 09:20 AM~13825887
> *RIDE IS LOOKING GOOD RAY. TTT
> *


Thanks hope to have it back soon


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:wave:


----------



## CHE1




----------



## rollindeep408

:420:


----------



## MODHOPPER

Dam its not done yet......maybe 2011


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@May 17 2009, 01:34 PM~13912776
> *Dam its not done yet......maybe 2011
> *


u worried ben ?


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:nosad:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Where is it?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 18 2009, 03:30 PM~13924182
> *Where is it?
> *


X10


----------



## rollindeep408

:thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

lookin good brotha


----------



## rollindeep408

whats the word ray is bowtie all unpacked now


----------



## KAKALAK

nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 18 2009, 04:30 PM~13924182
> *Where is it?
> *


 :dunno: that is a good question since they won't talk to me and tell where my car is at or what point the build is at I have no clue what's going on with the car. I just want this to be done already it's been way to long :uh:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 27 2009, 01:05 PM~14015359
> *:dunno: that is a good question since they won't talk to me and tell where my car is at or what point the build is at I have no clue what's going on with the car. I just want this to be done already it's been way to long  :uh:
> *


lookin good. 

you cant rush perfection


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 27 2009, 01:05 PM~14015359
> *:dunno: that is a good question since they won't talk to me and tell where my car is at or what point the build is at I have no clue what's going on with the car. I just want this to be done already it's been way to long  :uh:
> *



22916 lockness ave torrance ca 90501


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 27 2009, 03:02 PM~14016592
> *22916 lockness ave torrance ca 90501
> *


thanks for the info :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 27 2009, 04:39 PM~14017733
> *thanks for the info  :biggrin:
> *



hey anytime man you should go visit the new shop, i know john has your car near the top of the to do list just not enough time in the day anymore. :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 27 2009, 04:46 PM~14017810
> *hey anytime man you should go visit the new shop, i know john has your car near the top of the to do list just not enough time in the day anymore.  :biggrin:
> *


I'll do that soon I told Walter Prosper to go ahead and make me the air cleaner so that is in the works right now. Also did you get all my parts to Hernan if not please do so thanks


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 27 2009, 04:02 PM~14016592
> *22916 lockness ave torrance ca 90501
> *


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:wave:


----------



## MODHOPPER

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@May 17 2009, 03:38 PM~13913372
> *u worried ben ?
> *


 :roflmao: naw I dont like pretty car I like Hoppers.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 27 2009, 07:10 PM~14019325
> *I'll do that soon I told Walter Prosper to go ahead and make me the air cleaner so that is in the works right now. Also did you get all my parts to Hernan if not please do so thanks
> *



yeah he has em already i gave em to him before i left the shop, im not there anymore heading in a new direction trying to get away from cars for awhile and focus on a career. Your car may have taken longer than you wanted but i know it will be one bad ass car when its done. I wish you the best with the build!


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 29 2009, 09:34 PM~14042725
> *yeah he has em already i gave em to him before i left the shop, im not there anymore heading in a new direction trying to get away from cars for awhile and focus on a career. Your car may have taken longer than you wanted but i know it will be one bad ass car when its done. I wish you the best with the build!
> *


Thank you hope all the best for you as well  Also I never said anything about the quality of the car I know it's going to be badass that's why I took it to Bowtie. I just want to be keep informed about what's going on with the car that's all it's not like I can just stop by whenever I feel like it I live 400 miles away.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 29 2009, 10:34 PM~14042725
> *yeah he has em already i gave em to him before i left the shop, im not there anymore heading in a new direction trying to get away from cars for awhile and focus on a career.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 29 2009, 10:34 PM~14042725
> *yeah he has em already i gave em to him before i left the shop, im not there anymore heading in a new direction trying to get away from cars for awhile and focus on a career. Your car may have taken longer than you wanted but i know it will be one bad ass car when its done. I wish you the best with the build!
> *



:nono: brent your supposed to stay till its done j/p good luck bro


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@May 29 2009, 10:30 PM~14042677
> *:roflmao: naw I dont like pretty car I like Hoppers.
> *



:rofl: dont you mean pretty hoppers :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

so any news ray or progress :dunno:


----------



## rollindeep408

:loco:


----------



## REYXTC

Did this show at San Berdoo?


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Jun 8 2009, 12:18 PM~14127272
> *Did this show at San Berdoo?
> *


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by REYXTC+Mar 14 2009, 02:59 PM~13281225-->
> 
> 
> 
> Will it be done  by San Berdoo?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bowtieconnection_@Mar 14 2009, 03:52 PM~13281510
> *yup
> *


 hno:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Jun 8 2009, 12:18 PM~14127272
> *Did this show at San Berdoo?
> *


x2


----------



## rollindeep408

:420: :nosad:


----------



## slo

no more pics?


----------



## low4ever

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 8 2009, 11:37 PM~14135321
> *  :420:  :nosad:
> *


wow you serious? Damn this guy has tremendous patience


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Birth of this topic: Feb 24 2005, 02:32 PM


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 9 2009, 11:38 AM~14139158
> *Birth of this topic: Feb 24 2005, 02:32 PM
> *


I've had the car a year before that too in another shop so it's been more then 5 years :uh: I'm tired of this car already and I haven't even drove it yet :angry:


----------



## fiftythree

I SEE JUDGE JUDY IN THE FUTURE


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Jun 9 2009, 02:40 PM~14141693
> *I SEE JUDGE JUDY IN THE FUTURE
> *


 :0


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Jun 9 2009, 11:19 AM~14138362
> *wow you serious? Damn this guy has tremendous patience
> *



x2


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jun 9 2009, 05:12 PM~14140722
> *I've had the car a year before that too in another shop so it's been more then 5 years  :uh:  I'm tired of this car already and I haven't even drove it yet  :angry:
> *


That sucks for real, if I was balling out of control I would have the patience of having one built to perfection, but when you're a mediocre rider like myself, you have to settle for the street shit that is built to the best of your ability out of your own garage.  Regardless, your 59 is going to be badass when it busts out.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 9 2009, 12:38 PM~14139158
> *Birth of this topic: Feb 24 2005, 02:32 PM
> *


That 5 year mark is only a few months away


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 10 2009, 08:59 AM~14147790
> *That 5 year mark is only a few months away
> *


Yeah, but if you read what homie said, it's already been 5 years before Bowtie got their hands on it with another body shop working on it. This sounds like a similiar case that Dippinit has been going through, yet not as extreme. I guess it's all relative when you strive for perfection.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 10 2009, 07:41 AM~14147962
> *I guess it's all relative when you strive for perfection.
> *


This statement sums it up


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 10 2009, 10:56 AM~14148559
> *This statement sums it up
> *


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:wave:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

I'm going to go down there next week to see how things are going and take some pics :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jun 17 2009, 08:47 PM~14221505
> *I'm going to go down there next week to see how things are going and take some pics  :biggrin:
> *


Hopefully, you'll be driving her out of the Bowtie stable and into the personal carrier for a new permanent residence. :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jun 17 2009, 05:47 PM~14221505
> *I'm going to go down there next week to see how things are going and take some pics  :biggrin:
> *


I was there a couple weeks ago... Love that color man.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jun 17 2009, 06:52 PM~14222169
> *I was there a couple weeks ago...  Love that color man.
> *


Thanks me and my homie spent a lot of time picking colors spraying out color cards to make sure the two greens worked well together.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:wave:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

i am sure it will be welll worth the wait :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ+Jun 17 2009, 06:47 PM~14221505-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to go down there next week to see how things are going and take some pics  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2009, 07:24 PM~14221868
> *Hopefully, you'll be driving her out of the Bowtie stable and into the personal carrier for a new permanent residence.  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2009, 04:05 PM~14230854
> *Thanks me and my homie spent a lot of time picking colors spraying out color cards to make sure the two greens worked well together.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-poppa68_KI_4life_@Jun 18 2009, 06:01 PM~14232070
> *:wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## YellowAmigo

Man I love this car. I havent been on in a while but I am glad to see such great work. Cant wait to see the finished project....


----------



## rollindeep408

:uh:


----------



## rollindeep408

hno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jun 9 2009, 03:12 PM~14140722
> *I've had the car a year before that too in another shop so it's been more then 5 years  :uh:  I'm tired of this car already and I haven't even drove it yet  :angry:
> *


I want to rebuild mine and I don't want this to happen but I'm not a baller and cash will come slow so I'm afraid it is gonna be so


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 28 2009, 06:08 AM~14319770
> *I want to rebuild mine and I don't want this to happen but I'm not a baller and cash will come slow so I'm afraid it is gonna be so
> *


I'm not a baller either I just wanted to build my dream car at any cost so I went into debt trying to build this car. There are people out there that just work hard for there money to get what they want. Not everyone that has nice things is a baller sometimes like me work for it and I will be paying for it for a long time you got to do what you have to do to reach your dream. But sometimes your dreams become your nightmare it comes with the territory when working with shops :uh:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jun 28 2009, 12:43 PM~14321235
> *I'm not a baller either I just wanted to build my dream car at any cost so I went into debt trying to build this car. There are people out there that just work hard for there money to get what they want. Not everyone that has nice things is a baller sometimes like me work for it and I will be paying for it for a long time you got to do what you have to do to reach your dream. But sometimes your dreams become your nightmare it comes with the territory when working with shops  :uh:
> *


just file bankruptcy then you wont have to pay em back :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

wow, diggn that color


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 28 2009, 06:09 PM~14322424
> *just file bankruptcy then you wont have to pay em back  :biggrin:
> *



if it were only all credit cards  not all can ball like you brent :biggrin: j/p everyone has there own strugle at any level of any build or just plain in life period


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jun 28 2009, 08:43 PM~14321235
> *I'm not a baller either I just wanted to build my dream car at any cost so I went into debt trying to build this car. There are people out there that just work hard for there money to get what they want. Not everyone that has nice things is a baller sometimes like me work for it and I will be paying for it for a long time you got to do what you have to do to reach your dream. But sometimes your dreams become your nightmare it comes with the territory when working with shops  :uh:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 28 2009, 05:09 PM~14322424
> *just file bankruptcy then you wont have to pay em back  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1

Fuck 5 years! :uh: Well good luck and still can't wait to see it.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

uhhhhhh, not 2 stir up shit, but werent you going down there again? what happen? whats the status now? didint they say it would be at san bernadino? just wondering


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jun 29 2009, 05:25 PM~14332702
> *uhhhhhh, not 2 stir up shit, but werent you going down there again? what happen? whats the status now? didint they say it would be at san bernadino? just wondering
> *


It's almost done i'll have the 59 back very soon :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jun 30 2009, 12:14 PM~14340680
> *It's almost done i'll have the 59 back very soon  :cheesy:
> *



:wow: :scrutinize: :h5:


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jun 30 2009, 10:14 AM~14340680
> *It's almost done i'll have the 59 back very soon  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## leo161

cant wait to see this 59 rollin :cheesy:


----------



## Sj4lyfe

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jun 30 2009, 10:14 AM~14340680
> *It's almost done i'll have the 59 back very soon  :cheesy:
> *



hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo




----------



## bam_bam

NICE 





> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 28 2009, 10:01 PM~14324959
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow, diggn that color
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Sj4lyfe_@Jun 30 2009, 11:03 PM~14347385
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *



:scrutinize: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Damn I want to see this 59 laid out basking in the sun already!


----------



## Skim

that nikka said "basking" :uh:


----------



## rollindeep408

:scrutinize: :loco:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 2 2009, 07:26 AM~14360745
> *Damn I want to see this 59 laid out basking in the sun already!
> *


and we wanna see betty dragging the back bumper


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 3 2009, 02:31 AM~14370216
> *and we wanna see betty dragging the back bumper
> *


 :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## sj59

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 3 2009, 01:31 AM~14370216
> *and we wanna see betty dragging the back bumper
> *


go betty go betty goooooo :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 3 2009, 01:31 AM~14370216
> *and we wanna see betty dragging the back bumper
> *



That's what I'm talking bout. Drag Betty till the sparks fly :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Jul 3 2009, 04:31 AM~14370216-->
> 
> 
> 
> and we wanna see betty dragging the back bumper
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy: Me too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2009, 04:02 AM~14378166
> *go betty  go betty  goooooo :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin Sixty_@Jul 4 2009, 12:21 PM~14379194
> *That's what I'm talking bout.  Drag Betty till the sparks fly  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

happy 4th ray


----------



## rollindeep408

hno:


----------



## rollindeep408




----------



## rollindeep408

> [/quote
> 
> 
> :|


----------



## All Out Customs

Nice Work


----------



## rollindeep408

:werd:


----------



## B DOG

is it home yet?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Jul 11 2009, 08:55 PM~14446740
> *is it home yet?
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## rollindeep408

:rant: :420:


----------



## rollindeep408

:wow:


----------



## rollindeep408

:banghead:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:wave:


----------



## Douk




----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jul 17 2009, 01:44 PM~14504539
> *:wave:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:420:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

I'm just waiting for the phone call that says come pick it up the car is ready hopefully that will be very soon :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jul 18 2009, 01:10 PM~14511761
> *I'm just waiting for the phone call that says come pick it up the car is ready hopefully that will be very soon  :thumbsup:
> *



:cheesy: hno: :wow: :werd:


----------



## rollindeep408

:loco:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jul 18 2009, 01:10 PM~14511761
> *I'm just waiting for the phone call that says come pick it up the car is ready hopefully that will be very soon  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NYLOW

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jul 18 2009, 03:10 PM~14511761
> *I'm just waiting for the phone call that says come pick it up the car is ready hopefully that will be very soon  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## Sj4lyfe

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jul 18 2009, 11:10 AM~14511761
> *I'm just waiting for the phone call that says come pick it up the car is ready hopefully that will be very soon  :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jul 18 2009, 01:10 PM~14511761
> *I'm just waiting for the phone call that says come pick it up the car is ready hopefully that will be very soon  :thumbsup:
> *



whats up ray :dunno:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jul 18 2009, 11:10 AM~14511761
> *I'm just waiting for the phone call that says come pick it up the car is ready hopefully that will be very soon  :thumbsup:
> *


i will belive it when i see it ....we havve heard this for years now


----------



## Maximus1959




----------



## 805MAC1961

Don't mean to pry, but how much do you think you've sunk in your 59? 

Any date set for Delivery to YOUR DOOR?


----------



## rollindeep408




----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

x2


----------



## topdog

WHY DID THEY FINISH THAT 60 IN ONE YEAR AND ITS TAKING 5YRS FOR YOU?


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Jul 28 2009, 06:35 PM~14608504
> *WHY DID THEY FINISH THAT 60 IN ONE YEAR AND ITS TAKING 5YRS FOR YOU?
> *


up north,easy to get over on him....thats what i think :angry:


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 28 2009, 06:05 PM~14608820
> *up north,easy to get over on him....thats what i think :angry:
> *


THATS FUCKED UP MONEY IS ONLY ONE COLOR YOU NONE OF US WILL BE GOING THERE LOL


----------



## fiftythree

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 28 2009, 06:05 PM~14608820
> *up north,easy to get over on him....thats what i think :angry:
> *


 :yessad: :rant:


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 28 2009, 06:05 PM~14608820
> *up north,easy to get over on him....thats what i think :angry:
> *


fuck what you think thats what i think


----------



## FiveNine619

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 61 CLOWNIN, FiveNine619
:wave:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Jul 28 2009, 07:35 PM~14608504
> *WHY DID THEY FINISH THAT 60 IN ONE YEAR AND ITS TAKING 5YRS FOR YOU?
> *



money..what else puts u on the back burner


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jul 28 2009, 11:02 PM~14611691
> *money..what else puts u on the back burner
> *



honestly the only people who really know whats up is ray and john but from what i know is that ray is not behind on money


----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 28 2009, 11:03 PM~14612352
> *honestly the only people who really know whats up is ray and john but from what i know is that ray is not behind on money
> *


I Agree, When The Car Busts Out It Busts Out, Fine Wine Takes Time Remember That People, Miracles Dont Hppen Over Night


----------



## POPEYE_NWK

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 28 2009, 08:05 PM~14608820
> *up north,easy to get over on him....thats what i think :angry:
> *


I DONT THINK SO, JOHNS A GOOD DUDE! HIS DID MY 64 DROP AND I WAS MORE THEN HAPPY WIT IT! IT JUST ONE OF THOSE THINGS! 


PLUS THE 60 WAS ALREADY PAINTED AND HAD THE INT. DONE.


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Jul 28 2009, 10:20 PM~14611091
> *fuck what you think  thats what i think
> *


FUCK WHAT YOU THINK...YOU AINT NOONE TO ME


----------



## sjrider71

whats up bro? i'm 1 of the tattoo artist at Cali Stlyz. Big Sleeps shop. you still havent got the car back yet :scrutinize: hopefully soon cuz that car is bad. :biggrin: you got 2 be a lil pissed :machinegun:


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 29 2009, 07:12 AM~14613911
> *FUCK WHAT YOU THINK...YOU AINT NOONE TO ME
> *


no one said i was any one to you .. quit being a lil bitch and getting into peoples business . noone asked for you to comment on this and if you have a problem with me vegas show is coming up come tell me !


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

So much animosity in here! :0


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 29 2009, 10:16 AM~14615382
> *So much animosity in here!  :0
> *


x2 :uh:


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Jul 29 2009, 10:05 AM~14614839
> *no one said i was any one to you ..  quit being a lil bitch and getting into peoples business .  noone asked for you  to comment on this and if you have a problem with me vegas show  is coming up  come tell me !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: COMPUTER G  
WELCOME TO THE INTERNET...LIL BITCH


----------



## SJDEUCE

MY BAD RAY...I DONT MEAN TO FUCK UP YOUR TOPIC...
BOWTIE GOT ANYTHANG TO SAY YOU CAN PM ME


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Jul 29 2009, 12:46 AM~14612888
> *I DONT THINK SO, JOHNS A GOOD DUDE! HIS DID MY 64 DROP AND I WAS MORE THEN HAPPY WIT IT! IT JUST ONE OF THOSE THINGS!
> PLUS THE 60 WAS ALREADY PAINTED AND HAD THE INT. DONE.
> *


i seen ur car at the shop when it was there a few times......

:thumbsup:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Jul 29 2009, 09:05 AM~14614839
> *no one said i was any one to you ..  quit being a lil bitch and getting into peoples business .  noone asked for you  to comment on this and if you have a problem with me vegas show  is coming up  come tell me !
> *


dont worry about the small shyt i bet they dont even kno ray and whats going jus wanna be in the bizz ...they jus wanna put there 2 cents in...


----------



## rollindeep408

:wow:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK

TTT


----------



## Wizzard




----------



## rollindeep408

:nicoderm:


----------



## rollindeep408

:wave:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

I'm waiting on a parts list to get the engine finished hope I get it soon so we can get the 59 done


----------



## menace59

Seen your car yesterday!! coming together nicely! Car has a lot of detail! I can appreciate all the hard work that has gone into this.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Aug 7 2009, 08:00 PM~14707218
> *I'm waiting on a parts list to get the engine finished hope I get it soon so we can get the 59 done
> *



hno:


----------



## rollindeep408

hows it coming


----------



## rollindeep408

:wow: :loco:


----------



## rollindeep408

any good news yet


----------



## rollindeep408

:nicoderm:


----------



## Texas Massacre

Will it be ready for Vegas?


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Aug 18 2009, 08:24 PM~14811077
> *Will it be ready for Vegas?
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## rollindeep408

:tears: :wow:


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Aug 19 2009, 01:07 PM~14817235
> *:nosad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:dunno: still dont understand wut happen with this car getting completed


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Aug 19 2009, 03:07 PM~14817235
> *:nosad:
> *


Time to bring her home and get'er done! :cheesy:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 25 2009, 05:46 PM~14878683
> *:dunno:  still dont understand wut happen with this car getting completed
> *


x10000


----------



## Loco 61

:banghead:


----------



## Loco 61

:banghead:


----------



## Loco 61

:banghead:


----------



## elcoshiloco

The workers at Bowtie build some nice quality vehicles.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Aug 25 2009, 09:36 PM~14881397
> *The workers at Bowtie build some nice quality vehicles.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

heard its going home friday! I need to go see it b4 it leaves :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 26 2009, 06:55 AM~14883309
> *heard its going home friday! I need to go see it b4 it leaves  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 26 2009, 12:55 AM~14883309
> *heard its going home friday! I need to go see it b4 it leaves  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 801Rider




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:cheesy:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 25 2009, 09:55 PM~14883309
> *heard its going home friday! I need to go see it b4 it leaves  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: Finished or the way it sits in the pics?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Aug 26 2009, 11:19 AM~14887035
> *:dunno: Finished or the way it sits in the pics?
> *


no idea John just said it was going home and all suspension was hung etc etc. I dont think Ray paid to finish the car I think John was just doing what he had been paid for up to this point but im not sure


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 26 2009, 11:29 AM~14887151
> *no idea John just said it was going home and all suspension was hung etc etc. I dont think Ray paid to finish the car I think John was just doing what he had been paid for up to this point but im not sure
> *


Since you brought it up I wasn't going to say anything until I got a chance to see it in person but I have paid for everything up to date I have receipts and I also asked for a engine list over a month ago and never got one. So I said never mind I'm tried of waiting just get the car ready to go and I'll pick it up. So that's where we are at right now. I hope that he does have the car to the point of completion that I paid for but I don't think that's the case. All I ever wanted was to have a bad ass Bowtie Connection build car but after 4 years enough is enough.


----------



## FiveNine619

should of went to the chevy shop!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Aug 26 2009, 12:39 PM~14887855
> *Since you brought it up I wasn't going to say anything until I got a chance to see it in person but I have paid for everything up to date I have receipts and I also asked for a engine list over a month ago and never got one. So I said never mind I'm tried of waiting just get the car ready to go and I'll pick it up. So that's where we are at right now. I hope that he does have the car to the point of completion that I paid for but I don't think that's the case. All I ever wanted was to have a bad ass Bowtie Connection build car but after 4 years enough is enough.
> *


Well I mean as far as hydros getting it running and the other stuff. Im not working there anymore but I know John will give you everything you have paid for shit happens all the time your car has been alot of headaches for you and John. Im sure it was hard tracking down some of this vert stuff you needed but your right you always got it even if you had to pay top dollar for it from Texas. I know it will be bad ass once its done we all have had war stories with car builds its just part of doing old cars and sometimes things just happen. This is just my .02 and I can't speak on behalf of BTC but im sure the car will do the speaking when its done


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 26 2009, 12:49 PM~14887931
> *should of went to the chevy shop!
> *



Like I said EVERY shop has had their goods and bads its just the nature of the game


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 26 2009, 11:57 AM~14888004
> *Like I said EVERY shop has had their goods and bads its just the nature of the game
> *


isnt ur car at the chevy shop??


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 26 2009, 12:55 PM~14887985
> *Well I mean as far as hydros getting it running and the other stuff. Im not working there anymore but I know John will give you everything you have paid for shit happens all the time your car has been alot of headaches for you and John. Im sure it was hard tracking down some of this vert stuff you needed but your right you always got it even if you had to pay top dollar for it from Texas. I know it will be bad ass once its done we all have had war stories with car builds its just part of doing old cars and sometimes things just happen. This is just my .02 and I can't speak on behalf of BTC but im sure the car will do the speaking when its done
> *


As far as that stuff goes your right I didn't have the money to do the hydros and system but I did want it running and driving but it's all good. It will be done one day. Even after all this BS I still like John and all the people that work there or have worked there. As far as people go I like John just think that the bussiness side of it was done poorly.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 26 2009, 12:59 PM~14888029
> *isnt ur car at the chevy shop??
> *


my 61 is there getting some rust repair done and yes bert has painted a few cars for me.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Aug 26 2009, 01:15 PM~14888177
> *As far as that stuff goes your right I didn't have the money to do the hydros and system but I did want it running and driving but it's all good. It will be done one day. Even after all this BS I still like John and all the people that work there or have worked there. As far as people go I like John just think that the bussiness side of it was done poorly.
> *



Well I dont know if you paid to get it running and all that stuff but if you did then im aassuming it would be done but either way your cars gonna be bad ass


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 26 2009, 01:42 PM~14888463
> *Well I dont know if you paid to get it running and all that stuff but if you did then im aassuming it would be done but either way your cars gonna be bad ass
> *


If I would of got my engine list then I wouldn't be picking it up until it was done. But I didn't so this is were I'm at thank you for the compliment on the 59 your cars are bad ass as well


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Aug 26 2009, 01:49 PM~14888561
> *If I would of got my engine list then I wouldn't be picking it up until it was done. But I didn't so this is were I'm at thank you on the compliment on the 59 your cars are bad ass as well
> *


Thanks best of luck man car shouldnt need much to finish now, gues sits part of living far away you cant just drive down there to get the list


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 26 2009, 01:58 PM~14888661
> *Thanks best of luck man car shouldnt need much to finish now, gues sits part of living far away you cant just drive down there to get the list
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Loco 61

:uh: 





One More Time Your Ride Looks Bad A$$


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life




----------



## Level33

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Aug 26 2009, 01:39 PM~14887855
> *Since you brought it up I wasn't going to say anything until I got a chance to see it in person but I have paid for everything up to date I have receipts and I also asked for a engine list over a month ago and never got one. So I said never mind I'm tried of waiting just get the car ready to go and I'll pick it up. So that's where we are at right now. I hope that he does have the car to the point of completion that I paid for but I don't think that's the case. All I ever wanted was to have a bad ass Bowtie Connection build car but after 4 years enough is enough.
> *



Damn i feel ya bro, I been there to, not as deep as as yours But i got an idea how it is, Good luck with it Im sure your not going to be to far away from getting it done now :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

man thats some bullshit right there, the car was there for 4 years and not done ......ray u a very patient man..... hopefully u can get some one to finish in town. good luck brotha


----------



## menace59

I seen the car last tuesday! It looked like it was almost done. Man, the car is so close to being finish! I guess its more important to listen to Layitlow people telling you what you should or should not due! Good luck finishing the car! :biggrin:


----------



## leo161

is it home yet :0 :biggrin:


----------



## solo20

thats why i build my own fuck paying some cocksuckers to do any work on my ride. notice how everyone is trying to keep this shit undercovers. good luck man hope you get your ride soon and get it finish all the way


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by solo20_@Aug 30 2009, 03:38 PM~14927979
> *thats why i build my own fuck paying some cocksuckers to do any work on my ride. notice how everyone is trying to keep this shit undercovers. good luck man hope you get your ride soon and get it finish all the way
> *


you can build your own but unless your seriously talented its pretty damnnear impossible to build it yourself. paint top interior mechanical wiring putting glass together theres so many aspects to putting a car together. If it was so easy everyone would do frame offs but its not that easy or cheap so alot of people attempt to do things themselves and it doesnt always turn out so nice lol.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Aug 30 2009, 02:57 PM~14927706
> *is it home yet :0  :biggrin:
> *


The car is home now it's time to finish it :biggrin:


----------



## Royalty

Pics!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Aug 30 2009, 03:17 PM~14928202
> *The car is home now it's time to finish it  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## solo20

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 30 2009, 03:54 PM~14928068
> *you can build your own but unless your seriously talented its pretty damnnear impossible to build it yourself. paint top interior mechanical wiring putting glass together theres so many aspects to putting a car together. If it was so easy everyone would do frame offs but its not that easy or cheap so alot of people attempt to do things themselves and it doesnt always turn out so nice lol.
> *



the only thing i pay for is when i have to send shit to get chrome its not hard to restore a car just takes time and money which alot of people lack.iam one of the lucky ones thats been messing with cars since i was 14. just because you cant do it doest mean other people cant. i guess you must of not seen the build topics here :rofl: some people can do it all. :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Aug 30 2009, 04:19 PM~14928215
> *Pics!
> *


No new pics to show it looks the same as it did the last time I posted pics except the rearend is in and wheels are mounted that's all that has been done since the last time I took pics :0


----------



## Coast One

well im glad its back in your hands. i know you guys can finish it. you got time


----------



## leo161

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Aug 30 2009, 04:17 PM~14928202
> *The car is home now it's time to finish it  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: Preety sure you did the right choice


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by solo20_@Aug 30 2009, 04:37 PM~14928317
> *the only thing i pay for is when i have to send shit to get chrome its not hard to restore a car just takes time and money which alot of people lack.iam one of the lucky ones thats been messing with cars since i was 14. just because you cant do it doest mean other people cant. i guess you must of not seen the build topics here  :rofl:  some people can do it all. :biggrin:
> *



cool how much to paint my 61 and post pics of your work id like to see it


----------



## sickthree

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 30 2009, 04:54 PM~14928068
> *you can build your own but unless your seriously talented its pretty damnnear impossible to build it yourself. paint top interior mechanical wiring putting glass together theres so many aspects to putting a car together. If it was so easy everyone would do frame offs but its not that easy or cheap so alot of people attempt to do things themselves and it doesnt always turn out so nice lol.
> *




Your so right about that


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Aug 30 2009, 06:38 PM~14928328
> *No new pics to show it looks the same as it did the last time I posted pics except the rearend is in and wheels are mounted that's all that has been done since the last time I took pics  :0
> *



Post Pics Of It Setting In Your Garage...


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 30 2009, 06:34 PM~14929205
> *Post Pics Of It Setting In Your Garage...
> *


X59


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 30 2009, 06:34 PM~14929205
> *Post Pics Of It Setting In Your Garage...
> *


oh yea :cheesy: so its finally back home! good luck with it, im sure there are lots of people that can help you finish it.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Aug 29 2009, 11:42 PM~14924551
> *I seen the car last tuesday! It looked like it was almost done. Man, the car is so close to being finish! I guess its more important to listen to Layitlow people telling you what you should or should not due! Good luck finishing the car! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Aug 30 2009, 04:17 PM~14928202
> *The car is home now it's time to finish it  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 30 2009, 07:08 PM~14929538
> *oh yea :cheesy: so its finally back home! good luck with it, im sure there are lots of people that can help you finish it.
> *


Yeah I'm glad it's home as soon as I get all the parts together I'll find someone to finish the car. Until then I'm just going to let this topic die focus on getting everything I need to finish the car then I'll take it from there might take awhile since I have to find out what I'm missing to complete the project :uh:


----------



## lil watcha

its bout time its back in sj cant wait to see that thing rollin its a bad ass car


----------



## BAYLIFEDUECE

Glad to hear its back, good luck on finishing it.Cant wait to see it in person. :thumbsup:


----------



## DELGADO74

Good luck on your ride, must feel real good to finally see it in your garage even though it's not done, just the fact of it being with you


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 30 2009, 05:16 PM~14928582
> *cool how much to paint my 61 and post pics of your work id like to see it
> *


i can do it mr impala 500 if u buy the paint :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Aug 31 2009, 06:30 PM~14940655
> *i can do it mr impala 500 if u buy the paint  :biggrin:
> *


u know damn well your wife would KILL You if you did an impala for 500.00 lol :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Aug 30 2009, 12:42 AM~14924551
> *I seen the car last tuesday! It looked like it was almost done. Man, the car is so close to being finish! I guess its more important to listen to Layitlow people telling you what you should or should not due! Good luck finishing the car! :biggrin:
> *



this can go both ways


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 31 2009, 06:35 PM~14940736
> *u know damn well your wife would KILL You if you did an impala for 500.00 lol  :biggrin:
> *


i didnt say how it would get painted, she would probably spray can it,lol


----------



## SJDEUCE

you got it home so is it finish?


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Sep 2 2009, 05:20 PM~14962463
> *you got it home so is it finish?
> *


x2

Is the restoration finished and you just need the setup and audio? Sounds like it from your previous post?


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Sep 2 2009, 04:40 PM~14962669
> *x2
> 
> Is the restoration finished and you just need the setup and audio? Sounds like it from your previous post?
> *


 :nosad: it looks the same as it did on page 127 except it has the rearend in and the tires are mounted that's it.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:thumbsdown:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Sep 2 2009, 06:22 PM~14962995
> *:nosad:  it looks the same as it did on page 127 except it has the rearend in and the tires are mounted that's it.
> *


Well if anyone deserves a bad ass ride its you. I applaud you for your patience, I know a lot of us would not have waited as you have. Seems like you have had it rough with this ride since you first got it... it is coming along beautifully :thumbsup: and you are now that much closer to dropping the top and hitting the streets. Ever need any help feel free to hit me up


----------



## Cali-Stylz

Double post.  :angry:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE+Sep 2 2009, 05:20 PM~14962463-->
> 
> 
> 
> you got it home so is it finish?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-poppa68_KI_4life_@Sep 2 2009, 06:28 PM~14963048
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


  


....THATS FUCKED.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Aug 26 2009, 12:29 PM~14887151-->
> 
> 
> 
> no idea John just said it was going home and all suspension was hung etc etc. I dont think Ray paid to finish the car I think John was just doing what he had been paid for up to this point but im not sure
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2009, 01:39 PM~14887855
> *Since you brought it up I wasn't going to say anything until I got a chance to see it in person but I have paid for everything up to date I have receipts and I also asked for a engine list over a month ago and never got one. So I said never mind I'm tried of waiting just get the car ready to go and I'll pick it up. So that's where we are at right now. I hope that he does have the car to the point of completion that I paid for but I don't think that's the case. All I ever wanted was to have a bad ass Bowtie Connection build car but after 4 years enough is enough.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Aug 29 2009, 02:21 PM~14920362
> *man thats some bullshit right there, the car was there for 4 years and not done ......ray u a very patient man..... hopefully u can get some one to finish in town. good luck brotha
> *


 :yessad: :yes:


----------



## singlepumpking

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Aug 31 2009, 12:01 PM~14936099
> *Yeah I'm glad it's home as soon as I get all the parts together I'll find someone to finish the car. Until then I'm just going to let this topic die focus on getting everything I need to finish the car then I'll take it from there might take awhile since I have to find out what I'm missing to complete the project  :uh:
> *


I been following this.

I want to know WTF went on here.

Did bowtie fuck you?
did you not pay bowtie?
did they raise the price after they quoted you a certain price?
did you get all your parts back?
did they take soo long that you just gave up and took the car back?

Spill it out, fuck peoples feelings. Your a customer you are allowed to express how you feel about this situation.

I am curious and I am sure so many people are to know wtf went on with this build?


----------



## rollindeep408

hno:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 5 2009, 04:48 PM~14990143
> *hno:
> *


 :0


----------



## ACE RAG SS




----------



## Maximus1959

> I been following this.
> 
> I want to know WTF went on here.
> 
> Did bowtie fuck you?
> did you not pay bowtie?
> did they raise the price after they quoted you a certain price?
> did you get all your parts back?
> did they take soo long that you just gave up and took the car back?
> 
> Spill it out, fuck peoples feelings. Your a customer you are allowed to express how you feel about this situation.
> 
> I am curious and I am sure so many people are to know wtf went on with this build?
> 
> :0


----------



## rollindeep408

ray whats up any word on the rest of the parts were gona get this done backyard boogie style :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

who's gonna finish painting it ?


----------



## elcoshiloco

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Sep 5 2009, 02:20 PM~14989971
> *I been following this.
> 
> I want to know WTF went on here.
> 
> Did bowtie fuck you?
> did you not pay bowtie?
> did they raise the price after they quoted you a certain price?
> did you get all your parts back?
> did they take soo long that you just gave up and took the car back?
> 
> Spill it out, fuck peoples feelings. Your a customer you are allowed to express how you feel about this situation.
> 
> I am curious and I am sure so many people are to know wtf went on with this build?
> *


 :0


----------



## BIGTITO64

I DON'T THINK I KNOW YOU RAY, MAYBE I DO MY MEMORY IS SHOT. BUT FROM ONE PERSON WHO HAD THERE CAR BEING BUILT FAR AWAY FROM HOME, I CAN RELATE WITH YOU , MY 58 RAG HAS BEEN IN ARIZONA FOR 2 YEARS AND NOTHING HAS BEEN DONE, OF COURSE I THOUGHT IT IS CAUSE I AM FROM NORTHERN CALI, AND THEY BEING ASSHOLES ABOUT IT, BUT I HOPE THAT IS NOT THE CASE WITH YOU.

I DO NOT KNOW THE DETAILS ABOUT WHAT HAPPENED SO I CANT SPEAK ON BOWTIE, I HOPE I AM WRONG ON MY COMMENTS ABOUT SINCE WE ARE FROM UP HERE. only reaon i brought that aspect of it was cause i read some of the comments on here dont mean any disraspect to anyone

I WISH YOU ALL THE LUCK ON FINISHING YOUR RIDE - I LIKE MANY OTHERS CANT WAIT TO SEE IT ON THE STREET, GOOD LUCK HOMEBOY


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Sep 6 2009, 03:23 AM~14994280
> *who's gonna finish painting it ?
> *



hno:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Sep 6 2009, 02:23 AM~14994280
> *who's gonna finish painting it ?
> *


maaco :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Sep 5 2009, 10:20 PM~14989971
> *I been following this.
> 
> I want to know WTF went on here.
> 
> Did bowtie fuck you?
> did you not pay bowtie?
> did they raise the price after they quoted you a certain price?
> did you get all your parts back?
> did they take soo long that you just gave up and took the car back?
> 
> Spill it out, fuck peoples feelings. Your a customer you are allowed to express how you feel about this situation.
> 
> I am curious and I am sure so many people are to know wtf went on with this build?
> *


Yeah got to say im a bit curious too...


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by big C_@Sep 7 2009, 04:27 AM~15001783
> *maaco :biggrin:
> *


earl shieb only the best :barf:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

glad to see that you still have a sense of humor withh all the b.s. going on with your ride.

:thumbsup: if there is anything i can do homie.............


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:0


----------



## 805MAC1961

I've been following your thread playa, and even though your not at the finish line yet with your NINE, you atleast can see the end coming soon. I hope to follow and see the finish product and you roll that bitch around like no other... 

What ever you do, DON'T SELL IT... (atleast not until you get some use out of it!!!)


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Sep 7 2009, 11:09 PM~15011195
> *I've been following your thread playa, and even though your not at the finish line yet with your NINE, you atleast can see the end coming soon. I hope to follow and see the finish product and you roll that bitch around like no other...
> 
> What ever you do, DON'T SELL IT... (atleast not until you get some use out of it!!!)
> *


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Sep 8 2009, 12:09 AM~15011195
> *I've been following your thread playa, and even though your not at the finish line yet with your NINE, you atleast can see the end coming soon. I hope to follow and see the finish product and you roll that bitch around like no other...
> 
> What ever you do, DON'T SELL IT... (atleast not until you get some use out of it!!!)
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AZs finest13

nice ride i like how its coming along, i got 1 question tho. i have a 59 sedan n i want cruiser skirts 4 it but the back door is really close 2 the rear wheel well. would i need 2 get shorter skirts or have 2 cut them or just go with the regular style skirtz?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 7 2009, 03:41 AM~15001428
> *I DON'T THINK I KNOW YOU RAY, MAYBE I DO MY MEMORY IS SHOT. BUT FROM ONE PERSON WHO HAD THERE CAR BEING BUILT FAR AWAY FROM HOME, I CAN RELATE WITH YOU , MY 58 RAG HAS BEEN IN ARIZONA FOR 2 YEARS AND NOTHING HAS  BEEN DONE, OF COURSE I THOUGHT IT IS CAUSE I AM FROM NORTHERN CALI, AND THEY BEING ASSHOLES ABOUT IT, BUT I HOPE THAT IS NOT THE CASE WITH YOU.
> 
> I DO NOT KNOW THE DETAILS ABOUT WHAT HAPPENED SO I CANT SPEAK ON BOWTIE, I HOPE I AM WRONG ON MY COMMENTS ABOUT SINCE WE ARE FROM UP HERE. only reaon i brought that aspect of it was cause i read some of the comments on here dont mean any disraspect to anyone
> 
> I WISH YOU ALL THE LUCK ON FINISHING YOUR RIDE - I LIKE MANY OTHERS CANT WAIT TO SEE IT ON THE STREET, GOOD LUCK HOMEBOY
> *


Send it to FLA, and I'll put it together. :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 8 2009, 09:32 AM~15012346
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Loco 61

:nicoderm:







uffin:


----------



## ke miras

You sure did endure a lot. Hope YOU can finish it the way YOU want. It's tough relying on others when your so far away. Funny how your car was such a headache when they have put out so many other 59's. Oh well like I said Good Luck.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by ke miras_@Sep 8 2009, 03:56 PM~15017470
> *You sure did endure a lot. Hope YOU can finish it the way YOU want. It's tough relying on others when your so far away. Funny how your car was such a headache when they have put out so many other 59's. Oh well like I said Good Luck.
> *





:ugh:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Sep 7 2009, 11:09 PM~15011195
> *I've been following your thread playa, and even though your not at the finish line yet with your NINE, you atleast can see the end coming soon. I hope to follow and see the finish product and you roll that bitch around like no other...
> 
> What ever you do, DON'T SELL IT... (atleast not until you get some use out of it!!!)
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## vjo70764

KEEP UR HEAD UP! ONE DAY


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 8 2009, 04:05 AM~15011999
> *Send it to FLA, and I'll put it together.  :biggrin:
> *


will you give me credit? i already gave other dude cash and have nothing , now i gotta get my $$$$$$$$ back


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 15 2009, 07:47 AM~15085365
> *will you give me credit? i already gave other dude cash and have nothing , now i gotta get my $$$$$$$$ back
> *


All your rust work is finished? Just needs sprayed and final assembly?


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## rollindeep408

> [/quote
> 
> :0


----------



## sanhonda22

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 15 2009, 03:47 AM~15085365
> *will you give me credit? i already gave other dude cash and have nothing , now i gotta get my $$$$$$$$ back
> *



Bring it back to Nor-Cal and have someone complete it over here. I know someone on this thread could refer you to a good family that could help you out with this car. :biggrin: Go and see 4Zero8 customs.


----------



## sanhonda22

This is a really nice pic.


----------



## ~~RED~~

Love this car, i wish it was done.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Sep 17 2009, 07:00 AM~15106196
> *Love this car, i wish it was done.
> *


the one on the left is


----------



## sanhonda22

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 17 2009, 08:29 PM~15114428
> *the one on the left is
> *



For some reason, thats sad, but also very funny. Good luck on your's Ray.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 17 2009, 09:29 PM~15114428
> *the one on the left is
> *




:uh: thats fucked up


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Sep 17 2009, 10:29 PM~15114428-->
> 
> 
> 
> the one on the left is
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-poppa68_KI_4life_@Sep 18 2009, 05:37 PM~15121683
> *:uh:  thats fucked up
> *





:0  wow. Didn't you pay to get it fully done????


----------



## rollindeep408

rays computer is down at the moment but he said we gona take a trip down to bowtie to pick up some more parts see you guys soon :biggrin:


----------



## DELGADO74

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 23 2009, 08:47 PM~15170253
> *rays computer is down at the moment but he said we gona take a trip down to bowtie to pick up some more parts see you guys soon :biggrin:
> *


lets finish that 59 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Sep 24 2009, 11:33 AM~15174096
> *lets finish that 59 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



already wrenching on it a little :biggrin: need the rest of the parts to make a diffrence


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 24 2009, 10:59 PM~15180051
> *already wrenching on it a little  :biggrin:  need the rest of the parts to make a diffrence
> *


----------



## regalman806




----------



## Mr. Antiguo

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 24 2009, 09:59 PM~15180051
> *already wrenching on it a little  :biggrin:  need the rest of the parts to make a diffrence
> *


Pics.. :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Mr. Antiguo_@Sep 25 2009, 01:35 PM~15185316
> *Pics.. :biggrin:
> *



:no: come put in work :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 25 2009, 05:37 PM~15187600
> *:no: come put in work :biggrin:
> *


where, im down


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 30 2009, 04:54 PM~14928068
> *you can build your own but unless your seriously talented its pretty damnnear impossible to build it yourself. paint top interior mechanical wiring putting glass together theres so many aspects to putting a car together. If it was so easy everyone would do frame offs but its not that easy or cheap so alot of people attempt to do things themselves and it doesnt always turn out so nice lol.
> *


or it take 10 years :uh: like me!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 25 2009, 07:21 PM~15187955
> *where, im down
> *



i know your always down  i just dont know how you got time to build your bomb much less everyone elses :biggrin:


----------



## fiftythree

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 25 2009, 06:21 PM~15187955
> *where, im down
> *


IM IN


----------



## rollindeep408

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 25 2009, 06:37 PM~15187600
> *:no: come put in work :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:cheesy: lets do the damn thing


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Sep 28 2009, 06:06 PM~15211213
> *:cheesy:  lets do the damn thing
> *



hey gil its 25 and a qaurter for your question about leons ride


----------



## B DOG

whats the latest on this ride?


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

This is what I got back after 4 years :uh:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## juandik

did you get the doors and front clip painted ready to bolt on?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Oct 9 2009, 03:35 PM~15312685
> *This is what I got back after 4 years  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BIGFINOWNED! :0 Take it Mike Lopez he'll button her up. 

In all seriousness, that's fucked up! Are those scrapes on the frame and firewall?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Oct 9 2009, 02:35 PM~15312685
> *This is what I got back after 4 years  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 :banghead:  :nosad:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 9 2009, 12:52 PM~15312788
> *did you get the doors and front clip painted ready to bolt on?
> *


 :nosad: Still waiting on all my body panels to come back from the paint shop I'm going to go pick it up next week done or not :angry:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Oct 9 2009, 03:32 PM~15313118
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Who Painted It??? :uh:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 9 2009, 01:03 PM~15312886
> *BIGFINOWNED!  :0  Take it Mike Lopez he'll button her up.
> 
> In all seriousness, that's fucked up! Are those scrapes on the frame and firewall?
> *


 :yessad: putting the engine in they scraped my frame and put chips in the firewall there's runs on the inside of the trunk this not what I expect from a big name shop like Bowtie Connection. I don't know what I did to get treated like this


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Oct 9 2009, 01:39 PM~15313169
> *:yessad: putting the engine in they scraped my frame and put chips in the firewall there's runs on the inside of the trunk this not what I expect from a big name shop like Bowtie Connection. I don't know what I did to get treated like this
> *



considering they charge a pretty pennie you would think that type of errors would have no room in their shop.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Oct 9 2009, 04:39 PM~15313169
> *:yessad: putting the engine in they scraped my frame and put chips in the firewall there's runs on the inside of the trunk this not what I expect from a big name shop like Bowtie Connection. I don't know what I did to get treated like this
> *


Damn brother I'm sorry to see and I feel your pain. This has to be the longest build & rush job I've ever seen. But just like anything, it can be fixed all it takes is phone calls and money. I thought your pulley system was already installed, don't tell me that shit got lost. 

I've heard the whole story about your car and now seeing the pics just reinforces the guilt. John fucked up, period. I was seriously thinking you were gonna bust out at this year's Vegas show along with Bowtie Connection before I heard the story last week.


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

:uh: don't worry about those small fuck ups, that should'nt be a big deal for another good painter to fix them. just focus on fishing your ride.


----------



## Loco 61

Keep Your Head Up....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Oct 9 2009, 04:49 PM~15313267
> *:uh: don't worry about those small fuck ups, that should'nt be a big deal for another good painter to fix them. just focus on fishing your ride.
> *


Easy to say, but when you spent an agreed amount of hard earned money for perfection which Bowtie Connection delivers, thats hard to fucking swallow! Not to mention 4 years!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 9 2009, 03:56 PM~15313320
> *Easy to say, but when you spent an agreed amount of hard earned money for perfection which Bowtie Connection delivers, thats hard to fucking swallow! Not to mention 4 years!
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 9 2009, 01:56 PM~15313320
> *Easy to say, but when you spent an agreed amount of hard earned money for perfection which Bowtie Connection delivers, thats hard to fucking swallow! Not to mention 4 years!
> *


That's what I'm saying I'm not posting this up to make John look bad I am just trying to prove the point that I'm not B.S. I really wanted everything to work out and I am still waiting for my parts so I decided to post up what the truth is because pictures don't lie


----------



## DELGADO74

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Oct 9 2009, 11:37 AM~15312697
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam that sucks!!!!! Could get fixed no problem but shouldn't have to, that's why you paid!! Need help just let me know????


----------



## lone star

damn this car is like wanting the baddest bitch in highschool and u hook up with her and 5 yrs later u realize shes too high maintenance for you. im sure it will come together in due time. i definately dont have the patience to wait for 4 years i can barely wait 4 weeks for a paint job :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

On a good note if you ever need any engraving hit up Hernan he keeps his word and has great communication A+ dude in my book :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Oct 9 2009, 03:21 PM~15313541
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## xavierthexman

Man! I've been following this thread for a long time. I feel really bad for you man. I don't know what to say...... 

Anyone from San Jose "The Bay" that can step up and *help a brother out*...someone that can give a real good deal to finish the ride, maybe some breaks here and there so he can get this done?


----------



## FiveNine619

fuck it..take it to bert at the chevy shop..


----------



## sanhonda22

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Oct 9 2009, 12:39 PM~15313169
> *:yessad:  I don't know what I did to get treated like this
> *


You told him you were from Nor-Cal. LOL.
:roflmao: :roflmao:


Seriously thought. Besides for the flaws, you have one badd ass ride Ray.


----------



## fiftythree

WOW,DIDNT THINK THEY WOULD DO YOU LIKE THAT,THATS SOME FUCKED UP SHIT RIGHT THEIR.I SEE LAWSUIT IN THE FUTURE. :angry:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 9 2009, 05:07 PM~15313430
> *damn this car is like wanting the baddest bitch in highschool and u hook up with her and 5 yrs later u realize shes too high maintenance for you. im sure it will come together in due time. i definately dont have the patience to wait for 4 years i can barely wait 4 weeks for a paint job  :biggrin:
> *


WORDS FROM A TRUE MEDIOCRE RIDER.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Oct 9 2009, 07:14 PM~15314394
> *WOW,DIDNT THINK THEY WOULD DO YOU LIKE THAT,THATS SOME FUCKED UP SHIT RIGHT THEIR.I SEE LAWSUIT IN THE FUTURE. :angry:
> *


Naw... Bowtie just bit off more than they could chew. This shit happens in this industry. The homie just needs to get a crew of layitlowers for a BBQ to fix and final assemble her. This has been a highly anticipated build here and would be a good time for some of the talented from layitlow to get together for a helping hand to help Ray.


----------



## fiftythree

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 9 2009, 04:29 PM~15314491
> *Naw... Bowtie just bit off more than they could chew. This shit happens in this industry.  The homie just needs to get a crew of layitlowers for a BBQ to fix and final assemble her.  This has been a highly anticipated build here and good time for some of the talented from layitlow to get together for a helping hand.
> *


MAYBE YOUR RIGHT.IT CAN BE DONE AND IM SURE RAY IS GOING TO FINISH IT,BUT BOWTIE SHOULD GIVE HIM ALL OF HIS PARTS AND SOME KIND OF MONEY BACK.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Oct 9 2009, 07:31 PM~15314505
> *MAYBE YOUR RIGHT.IT CAN BE DONE AND IM SURE RAY IS GOING TO FINISH IT,BUT BOWTIE SHOULD GIVE HIM ALL OF HIS PARTS AND SOME KIND OF MONEY BACK.
> *


I totally agree with you.


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by fiftythree+Oct 9 2009, 05:31 PM~15314505-->
> 
> 
> 
> MAYBE YOUR RIGHT.IT CAN BE DONE AND IM SURE RAY IS GOING TO FINISH IT,BUT BOWTIE SHOULD GIVE HIM ALL OF HIS PARTS AND SOME KIND OF MONEY BACK.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 9 2009, 05:38 PM~15314555
> *I totally agree with you.
> *


i've been following the build up for some time and think both of u are right, he should be compensated in some way. 2 years with these kinda problems would be unacceptable, but to wait 4+ years? personally i thing the highest of bowtie and would love to have the funds to have them build me a car, but these kind of issues with one car could be the start of a negative image and should be of the highest priority to resolve.

In my humble opinion.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 9 2009, 04:25 PM~15314460
> *WORDS FROM A TRUE MEDIOCRE RIDER.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Oct 9 2009, 02:39 PM~15313169
> *:yessad: putting the engine in they scraped my frame and put chips in the firewall there's runs on the inside of the trunk this not what I expect from a big name shop like Bowtie Connection. I don't know what I did to get treated like this
> *


Wow thats fucked up


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 9 2009, 05:29 PM~15314491
> *Naw... Bowtie just bit off more than they could chew. This shit happens in this industry.  The homie just needs to get a crew of layitlowers for a BBQ to fix and final assemble her.  This has been a highly anticipated build here and would be a good time for some of the talented from layitlow to get together for a helping hand to help Ray.  *



thats what i keep teling him it can be finished ourselves but in the end its up to him


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Oct 9 2009, 08:06 PM~15315856
> *thats what i keep teling him it can be finished ourselves but in the end its up to him
> *


well im no car building pro but if you need a helping hand im down...


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 9 2009, 10:13 PM~15316416
> *well im no car building pro but if you need a helping hand im down...
> *


thats lowrider brotherhood right there.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven+Oct 9 2009, 10:13 PM~15316416-->
> 
> 
> 
> well im no car building pro but if you need a helping hand im down...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks wayne
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIGSPOOK_@Oct 9 2009, 10:18 PM~15316466
> *thats lowrider brotherhood right there.
> *


:yes:


----------



## EIGHT TRACC

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 9 2009, 02:43 PM~15313719
> *Man!  I've been following this thread for a long time.  I feel really bad for you man.  I don't know what to say......
> 
> Anyone from San Jose "The Bay" that can step up and help a brother out...someone that can give a real good deal to finish the ride, maybe some breaks here and there so he can get this done?
> *


im pretty sure ray knows that the san jose brothers will help him out ... we been bugging him to bring it home


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Oct 9 2009, 11:06 PM~15315856
> *thats what i keep teling him it can be finished ourselves but in the end its up to him
> *


The time is now... :biggrin: All Volunteers are Welcome.


----------



## Loco 61

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, SIXONEFORLIFE

Whats Up Seth...?? Im Packing My Bags For Vegas..


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 10 2009, 10:31 AM~15318612
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Loco 61, SIXONEFORLIFE
> 
> Whats Up Seth...??  Im Packing My Bags For Vegas..
> *


:wave: Sup Alex? Have a safe trip out there, I spoke to Tony this morning he hopped on another plane and flew out with Chris aka Texas Massacre this morning. Hit up Tony when you get out there. I wish I was going but missing 5 days for moving set me back.  Take some flickas for me. :cheesy:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

ttt


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 9 2009, 09:13 PM~15316416
> *well im no car building pro but if you need a helping hand im down...
> *


X59


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 10 2009, 08:31 AM~15318610
> *The time is now...  :biggrin: All Volunteers are Welcome.
> *



your on your way right :biggrin: we gona go get coast one too :biggrin: 

ray knows whats up the rest can be built on a budjet we just gota go pick up all the rest of the parts cause its complete other than hydros and sounds he could probably find a sponser or two


----------



## 805MAC1961

I keep looking at this thread and I still can not believe the time that it has taken to get this car to get where it is at...

I'm not trying to pick sides, as I believe that Bowtie is more than a reputable place of business, and they haven't established themselves by issues like this one, especially if I don't know the whole story. Maybe it was a Money Issue, too much taken on issue, or what ever the story is/was, but my only question is, WHY DID YOU LEAVE IT THERE AFTER THE 1ST YEAR OR TWO, let alone after the 3rd???


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

whats bowtie gotta say about all this?....


----------



## sj59

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Oct 11 2009, 12:10 AM~15322944
> *X59
> *



been telling him to let me start wrenching.... hopefully vegas got him motivated again. :biggrin: 

dont let this shit get u down. keep on keepin on


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Oct 14 2009, 08:54 PM~15360981
> *been telling him to let me start wrenching.... hopefully vegas got him motivated again. :biggrin:
> 
> dont let this shit get u down. keep on keepin on
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big sleeps

ray you got some of the best of the best backn you up from dc customs to a&d to 4zero8 and all the homies that are willn to lend a hand i say vegas bound 2010 no prob .


----------



## 805MAC1961

I will be looking for this bitch in Vegas next year so do what you gotta do to knock this bitch out!!! 

P.S.
When your done with it, I have room for it in my garage if your having space issues!!!


----------



## rollindeep408




----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@Oct 15 2009, 01:06 AM~15363164
> *ray you got some of the best of the best backn you up from dc customs to d&a to 4zero8 and all the homies that are willn to lend a hand i say vegas bound 2010 no prob  .
> *


all ray gota do is get all his parts picked up from bowtie and sj can finish it up. ray my time dosent cost shit you know this :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

aint nothin to it, but to do it 

if you didnt know anyone, i would say youd have a hard time finishing it, but come on, we all want to see it done.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 15 2009, 01:29 PM~15365632
> *aint nothin to it, but to do it
> 
> if you didnt know anyone, i would say youd have a hard time finishing it, but come on, we all want to see it done.
> *


Get El Maldito on that azz. :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 15 2009, 12:05 PM~15365990
> *Get El Maldito on that azz.  :biggrin:
> *


whos that? lol


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Oct 15 2009, 04:09 PM~15369161
> *whos that? lol
> *


THATS ANOTHER ONE HUH??


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 15 2009, 07:10 PM~15369174
> *THATS ANOTHER ONE HUH??
> *


:rofl: That 64 should be in my garage. :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

damn homies, i got a couple rides tht need help. :biggrin: 



just playing. but on the real. lets get this thing done. like its been said many times on here. you got us if you need us bro :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 15 2009, 05:10 PM~15369174
> *THATS ANOTHER ONE HUH??
> *



that one is running coast you saw the vid. just needs a gas tank and driveshaft


----------



## Level33

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Oct 9 2009, 01:38 PM~15312701
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn thats some bull right there, because for those prices there should be no mistakes..Hope you can get the car done without to much of a loss. I know i been there before and it just sucks all around.


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Oct 9 2009, 02:38 PM~15312701
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ouch...


----------



## elcoshiloco

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 9 2009, 01:48 PM~15313261
> *Damn brother I'm sorry to see and I feel your pain.  This has to be the longest build & rush job I've ever seen.  But just like anything, it can be fixed all it takes is phone calls and money.  I thought your pulley system was already installed, don't tell me that shit got lost.
> 
> I've heard the whole story about your car and now seeing the pics just reinforces the guilt.  John fucked up, period.  I was seriously thinking you were gonna bust out at this year's Vegas show along with Bowtie Connection before I heard the story last week.
> *


what story? hno:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Sep 26 2008, 05:35 AM~11704487
> *Your car is coming along real nice, and some nice wheels to go with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  nice pic


----------



## SIXFOE

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Oct 9 2009, 01:39 PM~15313169
> *:yessad: putting the engine in they scraped my frame and put chips in the firewall there's runs on the inside of the trunk this not what I expect from a big name shop like Bowtie Connection. I don't know what I did to get treated like this
> *


This is just fucked up...


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by SIXFOE_@Oct 17 2009, 12:36 AM~15384014
> *This is just fucked up...
> *


x2


----------



## XLowLifeX

damn thats depressing. good luck homie hope its car has its day.


----------



## rollindeep408

:werd:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by big sleeps+Oct 15 2009, 02:06 AM~15363164-->
> 
> 
> 
> ray you got some of the best of the best backn you up from dc customs to D&A to 4zero8 and all the homies that are willn to lend a hand i say vegas bound 2010 no prob  .
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2009, 01:05 PM~15365990
> *Get El Maldito on that azz.  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2009, 06:09 PM~15369161
> *whos that? lol
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Coast One_@Oct 15 2009, 06:10 PM~15369174
> *THATS ANOTHER ONE HUH??
> *


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 21 2009, 06:40 PM~15427680
> *
> 
> *


I SEEN HIM IN VEGAS... WAS WONDERING WHY HE WASNT WEARING HIS STRIPES... ASK MOSCO... LOL 

I KNEW I SHOULDA TAKEN A PIC.


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

what a bunch of **** !!! sorry for that bro !!! wish u luck with the rest of the build


----------



## Nasty

Damn man All bad!! For the kinda money you put into that ride it should have been cherry like everyone elses.


----------



## rollindeep408

> [/quote
> 
> 
> ttt for geting your parts ray. whats the word when are you getting them
> 
> 
> whats up steve


----------



## rollindeep408

> [/quote
> ttt for geting your parts ray. whats the word when are you getting them
> whats up steve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno: :banghead:
Click to expand...


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

hno:


----------



## west coast ridaz

> [/quote
> ttt for geting your parts ray. whats the word when are you getting them
> whats up steve
> 
> 
> 
> them are supper clean
Click to expand...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Hows the car coming?


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

i feel for you brother, you are a good person. keep your head up cuz in the end you will have the baddest 59 in san jo


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Nov 1 2009, 11:29 AM~15528168
> *i feel for you brother, you are a good person. keep your head up cuz in the end you will have the baddest 59 in san jo
> *



:thumbsup: good words from good peeps


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Nov 1 2009, 05:54 PM~15531017
> *:thumbsup: good words from good peeps
> *


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

whats new!!!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Nov 2 2009, 08:18 AM~15535288
> *whats new!!!!
> *



nothing until they give ray his parts we are at a stand still


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Nov 3 2009, 05:25 AM~15546441
> *nothing until they give ray his parts we are at a stand still
> *


I figured they would of given the parts back to him on Halloween as a treat, since Ray has already been tricked.


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Nov 3 2009, 03:25 AM~15546441
> *nothing until they give ray his parts we are at a stand still
> *


dont think he will... :0


----------



## Douk

the best build up 59


----------



## elcoshiloco

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 3 2009, 04:55 AM~15546581
> *I figured they would of given the parts back to him on Halloween as a treat, since Ray has already been tricked.  *


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

wuts the hold up on the parts?


----------



## sanhonda22

In case you were getting sick of all the headache's Ray, here is some motivation. 

Thanks Google Images :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by sanhonda22_@Nov 6 2009, 06:59 PM~15586199
> *In case you were getting sick of all the headache's Ray, here is some motivation.
> 
> Thanks Google Images:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sanhonda22

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Nov 7 2009, 01:59 AM~15589972
> *
> *



Thats motivation for you also Rollindeep408. :biggrin:


----------



## BRABUS BENZ

I remember seeing the 59 a few years ago at bowtie. Its a shame its not complete. 

Even worse seeing the pics of how you got it back.

I know its not any of my biz and doesn't concern me. But I'd be making a road trip to go get my parts. I know two sides of every story. I'd be happy as hell to get my car back, cause we all know the horror stories of cars never being found at shops.


But the real fact is all the headaches and drama will be gone when you get to enjoy this bad boy. Cause that feeling is priceless!!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by sanhonda22_@Nov 7 2009, 02:17 PM~15592222
> *Thats motivation for you also Rollindeep408.  :biggrin:
> *


im collecting the expensive parts  and i have a hard top wish it was a rag :happysad:


----------



## ebarraga

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Oct 9 2009, 11:38 AM~15312701
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 
Wow there is alot of money into this car would not expect this.


----------



## Mr Impala

i got a chrome 59 impala front end bolt kit on ebay might want to take a look 250 pieces all plated so you can assemble the front end etc


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 22 2009, 05:33 PM~15747302
> *i got a chrome 59 impala front end bolt kit on ebay might want to take a look 250 pieces all plated so you can assemble the front end etc
> *


Dont think bowtie gave the front end back :|


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 22 2009, 07:33 PM~15747302
> *i got a chrome 59 impala front end bolt kit on ebay might want to take a look 250 pieces all plated so you can assemble the front end etc
> *



good deal


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Nov 22 2009, 07:59 PM~15747555
> *Dont think bowtie gave the front end back :|
> *


 :yessad: along with his other parts


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Oct 9 2009, 01:35 PM~15312685
> *This is what I got back after 4 years  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man bro take it to my boy chirs (c&c)he will take care of you and you will be happy customer its a tight ass car bro and for what you have gone through with this car man you its time for you to shine bro goodluck with it


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Sep 8 2009, 12:09 AM~15011195
> *I've been following your thread playa, and even though your not at the finish line yet with your NINE, you atleast can see the end coming soon. I hope to follow and see the finish product and you roll that bitch around like no other...
> 
> What ever you do, DON'T SELL IT... (atleast not until you get some use out of it!!!)
> *


x2


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Nov 22 2009, 05:59 PM~15747555
> *Dont think bowtie gave the front end back :|
> *


weel then he will need bolts for sure


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 22 2009, 09:41 PM~15748726
> *man bro take it to my boy chirs (c&c)he will take care of you and you will be happy  customer its a tight ass car bro and for what you have gone through with this car man you its time for you to shine bro goodluck with it
> *


thanks bro.  

after all the shop fun ray has had .( not that all shops are like this but so far ray is 0 for 3 at shops) time to wrap it up ourselves it isnt about not doing it its about getting the parts he paid for back so that he can (we can) build it our selves but since he is being ignored for his stuff its gonna make it alot harder to come up with more money to buy all the parts he already has that are at bowtie


----------



## rollindeep408

:nicoderm:


----------



## 805MAC1961

If he paid for them, and they are at Bowtie, then why doesn't he just go and pick them up. A paid item is that, A PAID ITEM. I don't see why John and the Bowtie crew would keep his shit hostage unless there is more to the story than most of us know. 

I just wanna see this ride finished like so many others on LIL.


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Nov 23 2009, 12:42 AM~15750598
> *If he paid for them, and they are at Bowtie, then why doesn't he just go and pick them up. A paid item is that, A PAID ITEM. I don't see why John and the Bowtie crew would keep his shit hostage unless there is more to the story than most of us know.
> 
> I just wanna see this ride finished like so many others on LIL.
> *


x2


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Oct 9 2009, 06:10 PM~15315072
> *i've been following the build up for some time and think both of u are right, he should be compensated in some way. 2 years with these kinda problems would be unacceptable, but to wait 4+ years?  personally i thing the highest of bowtie and would love to have the funds to have them build me a car, but these kind of issues with one car could be the start of a negative image and should be of the highest priority to resolve.
> 
> In my humble opinion.
> *


I would think that considering this is a high profile build. This isn't a everyday G-body (not that there is anything wrong with them).


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Nov 23 2009, 12:42 AM~15750598
> *If he paid for them, and they are at Bowtie, then why doesn't he just go and pick them up. A paid item is that, A PAID ITEM. I don't see why John and the Bowtie crew would keep his shit hostage unless there is more to the story than most of us know.
> 
> I just wanna see this ride finished like so many others on LIL.
> *



your right that is a good question so why has nothing been explained on the other side of the story.


----------



## sanhonda22

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Nov 23 2009, 06:58 PM~15759997
> *your right that is a good question  so why has nothing been explained on the other side of the story.
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Nov 23 2009, 09:58 PM~15759997
> *your right that is a good question  so why has nothing been explained on the other side of the story.
> *


nothing has really been explained except he didn't get some parts back...someone is keeping it to themselves for a reason...this is between the owner of the car and the owner of the shop...if Bowtie is totally to blame it's hard for me to believe the owner of this car wouldn't put them on blast..unless he's scared he's gonna lose something...which at this point according to everyone on here, he's not going to get anyway...but on the flip side for John not to come on here and possibly put the owner on blast(lack of funds or whatever), well that seems professional to me...just my opinion...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

man that sux to see things went sour I hope you and the shop can resolve this


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Nov 24 2009, 08:02 AM~15763467
> *nothing has really been explained except he didn't get some parts back...someone is keeping it to themselves for a reason...this is between the owner of the car and the owner of the shop...if Bowtie is totally to blame it's hard for me to believe the owner of this car wouldn't put them on blast..unless he's scared he's gonna lose something...which at this point according to everyone on here, he's not going to get anyway...but on the flip side for John not to come on here and possibly put the owner on blast(lack of funds or whatever), well that seems professional to me...just my opinion...
> *


Thers a flip side to that to, if RollinDeepSJ paid what he should have paid and they dont have any excuse for not finishing the car (taking on other projects before his and what not). And the fact that Bowtie damaged the frame and body without taking responsibility makes you think...

Whatever happened isnt our concerne, its between Bowtie and RollinDeepSJ. 
But i do think that he should get his parts and that they should compensate the damage made to the frame and body so he can finish the car.


----------



## thatbarberchino196

TAke that mexico collision center ask for mexico he does it all and he will fix all that paint and put it togeather


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Nov 23 2009, 11:02 PM~15763467
> *nothing has really been explained except he didn't get some parts back...someone is keeping it to themselves for a reason...this is between the owner of the car and the owner of the shop...if Bowtie is totally to blame it's hard for me to believe the owner of this car wouldn't put them on blast..unless he's scared he's gonna lose something...which at this point according to everyone on here, he's not going to get anyway...but on the flip side for John not to come on here and possibly put the owner on blast(lack of funds or whatever), well that seems professional to me...just my opinion...
> *


I dont think you would be reading aboutall this and be looking at the pictures if the owner didnt put it out there. i think he may not be going anyfurther in saying shit cuz hes probably still hoping he may get something back and not call it a total loss.
we may think that its a lost cause but he may still have his fingers crossed. i think hes still trying to be professional about it as much as possible too.
rays a cool person, and it sucks that it keeps happening no matter how much money he throws at it to do it right. but it happens to a lot of people while building these things, thats why some cars never get done, get sold or whatever. its part of the game. i know ray will finish the car sooner or later, and when its done he'll be out, like he never missed a day. and the car will have a story with adventure to it uffin:


----------



## Maximus1959

The hardest part is done (paint n body). Buy a front end off a donor car and get it matched to the car. It is a stock green?

At least you can move forward with the project. If you do get your parts back, then sell the duplicates on Ebay. You could probably come close to breaking even.


----------



## cantgetenuf

:angry: thats why most people wont pay to have something done the rite way, cuz people out there will take advantage of you..

but for real rollindeep..... if you rolleddeep into south georgia, that shit wouldnt have happened.. and you would have had ur ride rollin way before now :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky

I'm not taking sides just giving an opinion...and as far as the frame and trunk lid...it's pretty apparent the car was not finished...there still was time for small touch ups and so forth...just saying...


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 24 2009, 12:09 PM~15767124
> *I dont think you would be reading aboutall this and be looking at the pictures if the owner didnt put it out there. i think he may not be going anyfurther in saying shit cuz hes probably still hoping he may get something back and not call it a total loss.
> we may think that its a lost cause but he may still have his fingers crossed. i think hes still trying to be professional about it as much as possible too.
> rays a cool person, and it sucks that it keeps happening no matter how much money he throws at it to do it right. but it happens to a lot of people while building these things, thats why some cars never get done, get sold or whatever. its part of the game. i know ray will finish the car sooner or later, and when its done he'll be out, like he never missed a day. and the car will have a story with adventure to it uffin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

was there a reason why he didnt get the front end when he picked up the car? hopefully he can at least get that back because the paint would be the biggest obsticle that i can see in getting the car done.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 24 2009, 01:09 PM~15767124
> *I dont think you would be reading aboutall this and be looking at the pictures if the owner didnt put it out there. i think he may not be going anyfurther in saying shit cuz hes probably still hoping he may get something back and not call it a total loss.
> we may think that its a lost cause but he may still have his fingers crossed. i think hes still trying to be professional about it as much as possible too.
> rays a cool person, and it sucks that it keeps happening no matter how much money he throws at it to do it right. but it happens to a lot of people while building these things, thats why some cars never get done, get sold or whatever. its part of the game. i know ray will finish the car sooner or later, and when its done he'll be out, like he never missed a day. and the car will have a story with adventure to it uffin:
> *


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Man, just went through this topic, sorry to hear what happened, but this car is way too nice to let it get you down, keep ur head up and GIT-R-DONE


----------



## 68niou1

THATS SOME FUCKET UP SHIT HOMIE!!! FUCK THAT :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## rollindeep408




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

RAY WHAT UP?


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@ Feb 24 2005, 02:02
> Sup Bro, what color are u gonna paint it?
> [/b]


DAMN MAN, THIS FUCKIN SUCK!!! I REMEMBER WHEN RAY FIRST MADE THIS TOPIC, I WAS THE 1ST TO POST, ALMOST 5 YRS LATER AND NOT COMPLETE....... FUCKED UP SHIT MAN.


----------



## THE PETE-STA

:angry:


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 29 2009, 06:36 PM~15814371
> *DAMN MAN, THIS FUCKIN SUCK!!! I REMEMBER WHEN RAY FIRST MADE THIS TOPIC, I WAS THE 1ST TO POST, ALMOST 5 YRS LATER AND NOT COMPLETE....... FUCKED UP SHIT MAN.
> *


damn...5 years...


----------



## rollindeep408

:x:


----------



## regalman806

> [/quote
> ttt for geting your parts ray. whats the word when are you getting them
> whats up steve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:
> 
> ALL I CAN SAY IS DDDDDAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!
> 
> :cheesy:
Click to expand...


----------



## rightwire

never give up


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Dec 9 2009, 12:17 AM~15919396
> *never give up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Motivation.


----------



## Psta

What ever you do Ray, DONT GIVE UP on this project!

If you have to cover the car up for a year or 2, fucc it. There is enough people on here(some who are VERY GOOD car builders) that are offering help.

I dont know the full story, im not going to take sides or form a opinion, ITS NOT MY BUSINESS, thats is for Ray and John to work out, and I hope they do.

i think Ray and his club members have been class acts about this and OTHERS might have made it worse for Ray buy sticcing their nose in to his business.

Bottom line, Ray, dont give up, sticc with it! Your hard work and stress will pay off in the end!


----------



## 1sick51

SORRY TO HEAR WHAT HAPPEN ,BUT DONT LET THAT GET YOU DOWN ....... 



IF YOU NEED HELP ON ANYTHING IM IN SAN JOSE I OWN SJ TROKITA AND I WILL BE HAPPY TO HELP YOU FROM PLATING TO ENGRAVING TO CUSTOM PARTS BUILD ALSO GETTING YOUR CAR BACK TOGTHER ..........IF YOU DONT WANT TO PLAY GAMES AND GET IT DONE FOR NEXT YEAR WE COULD DO IT AND BUST IT OUT BEFORE VEGAS    I HAVE YOUR BACK TIME   


YOU HAVE A BAD ASS RIDE     


IF YOU DONT KNOW MY TRUCK WAS BUILD IN MY GARAGE ALSO THE SET UP WITH DONE IN A GARAGE AFTER WORK AND HE WON SET UP OF THE YEAR IN LAS VEGAS


----------



## rightwire

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 9 2009, 06:48 AM~15922595
> *Motivation.
> *


more Motivation.


----------



## rollindeep408




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I'll trade you a 1995 Nissan Pathfinder with low miles, runs good. Keep your rims and I'll throw in a spare. It has *Minor Rust*

PM me :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 11 2009, 09:51 AM~15946285
> *I'll trade you a 1995 Nissan Pathfinder with low miles, runs good. Keep your rims and I'll throw in a spare. It has *Minor Rust*
> 
> PM me :cheesy:
> *


Trade deez nutz


----------



## Coast One

come on ray! theres only one way to go. forward. keep it moving :biggrin:


----------



## Super Hater

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Dec 8 2009, 08:17 PM~15919396
> *never give up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



AND NEVA PUT A PURPLE FRAME ON A BLUE CARR!


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 11 2009, 08:19 AM~15947248
> *come on ray! theres only one way to go. forward. keep it moving :biggrin:
> *


I will but it's kind of hard to build a car that doesn't have all it's parts going to have to find another car before I can go forward since I will probably never get my parts back from Bowtie :uh: But the car is not for sale and never will be and all the offers that I have been getting makes me laugh I'm not going to just give the car away for free


----------



## rightwire

> _Originally posted by Super Hater_@Dec 11 2009, 10:07 AM~15947634
> *AND NEVA PUT A PURPLE FRAME ON A BLUE CARR!
> *


its not purple


----------



## rightwire

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Dec 11 2009, 03:51 PM~15951136
> *I will but it's kind of hard to build a car that doesn't have all it's parts going to have to find another car before I can go forward since I will probably never get my parts back from Bowtie :uh:  But the car is not for sale and never will be and all the offers that I have been getting makes me laugh I'm not going to just give the car away for free
> *


what parts do you need i have some extra stuff


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Dec 11 2009, 02:51 PM~15951136
> *I will but it's kind of hard to build a car that doesn't have all it's parts going to have to find another car before I can go forward since I will probably never get my parts back from Bowtie :uh:  But the car is not for sale and never will be and all the offers that I have been getting makes me laugh I'm not going to just give the car away for free
> *


I know. 
parts car if you can, but if not, one part at a time. and if some how by miracle, you get those parts back, like they said, you can sell the parts and get your money back. either way your gonna have to do it sooner or later fuck it ill give evans car. he wont notice. 

jk

dont think about EVERYTHING you need for it, just concentrate on whats next. one thing at a time.
im sure you know this.

itll get done when its done.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ+Dec 11 2009, 04:51 PM~15951136-->
> 
> 
> 
> I will but it's kind of hard to build a car that doesn't have all it's parts going to have to find another car before I can go forward since I will probably never get my parts back from Bowtie :uh:  But the car is not for sale and never will be and all the offers that I have been getting makes me laugh
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fixed and :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2009, 05:00 PM~15951270
> *what parts do you need i have some extra stuff
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Coast One_@Dec 11 2009, 05:28 PM~15951746
> *I know.
> parts car if you can, but if not, one part at a time. and if some how by miracle, you get those parts back, like they said, you can sell the parts and get your money back. either way your gonna have to do it sooner or later fuck it ill give evans car. he wont notice.
> jk
> 
> dont think about EVERYTHING you need for it, just concentrate on whats next. one thing at a time.
> im sure you know this.
> 
> itll get done when its done.
> *


 :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## MODHOPPER

I'll help you turn it into a hopper :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

*UNFINISHED BUSINESS 59*

PERFECT NAME FOR RAY'S RAGTOP. :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 12 2009, 09:30 AM~15958024
> *UNFINISHED BUSINESS 59
> 
> PERFECT NAME FOR RAY'S RAGTOP.  :biggrin:
> *



x1000000000000


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Dec 12 2009, 02:27 AM~15956928
> *I'll help you turn it into a hopper  :biggrin:
> *



leave it to you ben :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## 805MAC1961

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 12 2009, 08:30 AM~15958024
> *UNFINISHED BUSINESS 59
> 
> PERFECT NAME FOR RAY'S RAGTOP.  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD ONE!!! :0


----------



## Sj4lyfe

TTT FOR RAY. :thumbsup:


----------



## locs&100SPOKES




----------



## sanhonda22

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Dec 11 2009, 02:51 PM~15951136
> *But the car is not for sale and never will be and all the offers that I have been getting makes me laugh I'm not going to just give the car away for free
> *


So does that mean that youll accept my offer of trades for a 1991 Civic? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by sanhonda22_@Dec 14 2009, 03:58 PM~15979161
> *So does that mean that youll accept my offer of trades for a 1991 Civic?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



you wouldnt be the first :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 12 2009, 09:30 AM~15958024
> *UNFINISHED BUSINESS 59
> 
> PERFECT NAME FOR RAY'S RAGTOP.  :biggrin:
> *


Mayne you gay


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Dec 8 2009, 10:17 PM~15919396
> *never give up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WILD!


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 12 2009, 09:30 AM~15958024
> *UNFINISHED BUSINESS 59
> 
> PERFECT NAME FOR RAY'S RAGTOP.  :biggrin:
> *


NICE WORK SETH!


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 11 2009, 10:19 AM~15947248
> *come on ray! theres only one way to go. forward. keep it moving :biggrin:
> *



:yes:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

RAY JUAN CALL ME ON SOME PARTS i HAVE THAT YOU MIGHT NEED ??
PM ME AND WE CAN TALK ABOUT IT!!!


----------



## RollinDeepLac

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Dec 8 2009, 08:17 PM~15919396
> *never give up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats right ray no matter what bullshit you"ve gone through you always come back better and badder. Dont let this bullshit set you back


----------



## masatalker

thats fucken dirty!! they did you dirty...


----------



## INKA

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 21 2009, 06:39 PM~15428351
> *I SEEN HIM IN VEGAS... WAS WONDERING WHY HE WASNT WEARING HIS STRIPES... ASK MOSCO... LOL
> 
> I KNEW I SHOULDA TAKEN A PIC.
> *


lol


----------



## 925rider

happy new years


----------



## rollindeep408

happy new year ray time to leave the shit behind you and go full steam ahead dont look back


----------



## GREAT WHITE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 1 2010, 12:10 AM~16151196
> *happy new year ray time to leave the shit behind  you and go full steam ahead dont look back
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## CHE1

I'm glad it's back... not the way it is but glad it is back.


----------



## BIGTITO64

that is fucking shit from bowtie


----------



## rollindeep408

ttt for 2010


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Happy Birthday to me :nicoderm:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:0 happy birthady homie.


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jan 19 2010, 12:33 PM~16340016
> *Happy Birthday to me  :nicoderm:
> *


happy birthday brother. where you been hiding?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Happy Birthday man


----------



## BIGBODY96




----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Jan 19 2010, 02:39 PM~16341439
> *happy birthday brother. where you been hiding?
> *


he was hiding in the cake. :0 

happy bday ray... time to finish it up!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 19 2010, 04:07 PM~16342601
> *he was hiding in the cake. :0
> 
> happy bday ray... time to finish it up!
> *


not a good look :0


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 19 2010, 04:07 PM~16342601
> *he was hiding in the cake. :0
> 
> happy bday ray... time to finish it up!
> *


 :0 I think he was waiting for you Coast.

Happy Birthday Ray!


----------



## Mr. Antiguo

Happy b-day Ray..


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Thanks everybody I had a good Birthday. Now as soon as I get everything settled I'll get back on the 59 hopefully all this BS will be over with soon and I can get back to work on the car :uh:


----------



## rightwire

have you worked on the exhaust yet i am going to be seling 59 exhaust do you need a set


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jan 21 2010, 12:12 AM~16359762
> *have you worked on the exhaust yet i am going to be seling 59 exhaust do you need a set
> *



:wow:


----------



## REYXTC

TTT For a clean a rag.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jan 20 2010, 10:12 PM~16359762
> *have you worked on the exhaust yet i am going to be seling 59 exhaust do you need a set
> *


not yet pm me and let me know the cost for the exhaust


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jan 20 2010, 11:12 PM~16359762
> *have you worked on the exhaust yet i am going to be seling 59 exhaust do you need a set
> *


What are u asking for a 59 exhaust? Your ride is comin along real nice and clean Homie.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jan 21 2010, 12:50 PM~16363901
> *not yet pm me and let me know the cost for the exhaust
> *


yeah me too :wow:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 21 2010, 06:37 PM~16368248
> *yeah me too :wow:
> *


Me three!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jan 20 2010, 12:58 PM~16351675
> *Thanks everybody I had a good Birthday. Now as soon as I get everything settled I'll get back on the 59 hopefully all this BS will be over with soon and I can get back to work on the car  :uh:
> *


glad to hear your not giving up


----------



## SIXFOE

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 7 2010, 06:04 AM~16538172
> *glad to hear your not giving up
> *


X2! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64

....


----------



## Coast One

:run:


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Feb 8 2010, 04:08 PM~16551403
> *heard john kennedy had an article on LRM i hope they put how that fool burned you and he did you wrong
> *


lmao you only got one side of the story i see ... well all i know is he best come get this shit out of my shop STORAGE FEES ARE PILING UP


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Feb 8 2010, 04:08 PM~16551403
> *heard john kennedy had an article on LRM i hope they put how that fool burned you and he did you wrong
> *


BY THE WAY HOWS YOUR 58 COMING ALONG ...... WSEEMS YOU NEED TO BE MORE CONCERNED WITH WHAT YOU ARE DEALING WITH OTHER THAN GETTING INVOLVED IN OUR BUSINESS


----------



## bowtieconnection

STOLEN PARTS LMMFAO


----------



## bowtieconnection

MORE MISSING PARTS HUH .. BEEN HERE FOR A LONG ASS TIME .


----------



## bowtieconnection

FUNNY HOW SOME PEOPLE HAVE NO CLUE IN LIFE .. ALWAYS WANNA PLAY THE BLAME GAME . ITS ALL GOOD THOUGH AT LEAST I KNOW WHATS REAL AND WHATS NOT


----------



## BIGSPOOK

:0 




:drama:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Feb 8 2010, 09:31 PM~16555466
> *:0
> :drama:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

4 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: socios b.c. prez


----------



## kandychromegsxr

:0 :0 :0 :drama: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Feb 8 2010, 10:12 PM~16555270
> *BY THE WAY HOWS YOUR 58 COMING ALONG ...... WSEEMS YOU NEED TO BE MORE CONCERNED WITH WHAT YOU ARE DEALING WITH OTHER THAN GETTING  INVOLVED IN OUR BUSINESS
> *


SERIOUSLY I AM NOT TRYING TO GET INVOLVED WAS JUST STATING AN OPINION OF MINE, YOU ARE RIGHT I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT HAPPENED, AS A MATTER OF FACT I AM NOT SURE I HAVE MET THE OWNER OF THE 59.

ALL I KNOW HE IS LOCAL HOMEBOY FROM UP HERE AND IN THE PAST COUPLE OF PAGES IT WAS BROUGHT UP MAYBE HE GOT BURNED BECAUSE OF BEING FROM UP HERE.
NOT SAYING THAT THIS IS TRUE JUST SAYING WHAT I READ.

AND SINCE YOU DID ASK MY 58 IS ROTTING IN ARIZONA IN DUDES GARAGE, THATS WHY I RESPONDED TO THIS TOPIC CAUSE I KNOW HOW IT IS TO GIVE HARD EARNED MONEY AND HAVE TO WAIT YEARS, AND POSSIBLY NOT BE HAPPY WITH THE OUTCOME,THAT IS ALL.

I SAW ALOT OF YOUR PAST WORK AND IT LOOKS FANTASTIC, I WANTED TO SEE A LOCAL GUY WITH A CAR FROM YOUR SHOP BUT


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Feb 8 2010, 09:21 PM~16555360
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE MISSING PARTS HUH ..  BEEN HERE FOR A LONG ASS TIME .
> *


at 35.00 a day storage adds up fast! Ray better get on down and pick em up!


----------



## SIXFOE

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Feb 8 2010, 10:23 PM~16555383
> *FUNNY HOW SOME PEOPLE HAVE NO CLUE IN LIFE .. ALWAYS WANNA PLAY THE BLAME GAME . ITS ALL GOOD THOUGH  AT LEAST I KNOW WHATS REAL AND WHATS NOT
> *


I dont take any sides in this dispute cause I dont know what went down between you two, but I would like to know what you have to say about the damage on the frame for example?


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by SIXFOE_@Feb 9 2010, 09:31 AM~16559233
> *I dont take any sides in this dispute cause I dont know what went down between you two, but I would like to know what you have to say about the damage on the frame for example?
> *


 if it was done here and the car would have stayed and been finished here it would have been repaired . i stand behind what we do always have always will mistakes happen and if it was bowties fault it woulda been fixed !


----------



## BIG MARC

:wow:


----------



## Loco 61

:420: 



Now Lets Get Her Done


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Feb 9 2010, 12:01 AM~16556929
> * SERIOUSLY I AM NOT TRYING TO GET INVOLVED WAS JUST STATING AN OPINION OF MINE, YOU ARE RIGHT I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT HAPPENED, AS A MATTER OF FACT I AM NOT SURE I HAVE MET THE OWNER OF THE 59.
> 
> ALL I KNOW HE IS LOCAL HOMEBOY FROM UP HERE AND IN THE PAST COUPLE OF PAGES IT WAS BROUGHT UP MAYBE HE GOT BURNED BECAUSE OF BEING FROM UP HERE.
> NOT SAYING THAT THIS IS TRUE JUST SAYING WHAT I READ.
> 
> AND SINCE YOU DID ASK MY 58 IS ROTTING IN ARIZONA IN DUDES GARAGE, THATS WHY I RESPONDED TO THIS TOPIC CAUSE I KNOW HOW IT IS TO GIVE HARD EARNED MONEY AND HAVE TO WAIT YEARS, AND POSSIBLY NOT BE HAPPY WITH THE OUTCOME,THAT IS ALL.
> 
> I SAW ALOT OF YOUR PAST WORK AND IT LOOKS FANTASTIC, I WANTED TO SEE A LOCAL GUY WITH A CAR FROM YOUR SHOP BUT
> *


WHAT'S BIG TITO?

THIS IS ALL A BAD SITUATION AND I'M PRETTY POSITIVE BOWTIE CONNECTION DID NOT PLAN THIS OR EVEN WANT FOR THIS TO HAPPEN AND ESPECIALLY BECAUSE RAY IF FROM UP NORTH, IT WOULD HAVE ACTUALLY BENEFITED B.T.C TO HAVE A ONE OF THEIR BUILT CARS OUT THERE, IT WOULD GIVE PEOPLE UP THERE THE CHANCE TO SEE WHAT THEY CAN DO AND INSPIRE THEM TO HAVE THEIR CAR BUILT BY B.T.C...... B.T.C (JOHN) IS A BUSINESS MAN AND I'M PRETTY DAM SURE THE HE COULD GIVE A DAMN WHAT END OF CALI YOU'RE FROM WHEN HE'S BUILDING YOUR CLASSIC. MY THOUGHT ON THAT.....


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 9 2010, 08:23 AM~16559144
> *at 35.00 a day storage adds up fast! Ray better get on down and pick em up!
> *


If all my parts were there I would go pick them up but it's not all there. I had to get a lawyer just to get him to get the parts you see there done where's the rest of the parts I not wasting my time to go down there when all my stuff isn't there.


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Feb 9 2010, 12:34 PM~16560960
> *If all my parts were there I would go pick them up but it's not all there. I had to get a lawyer just to get him to get the parts you see there done where's the rest of the parts I not wasting my time to go down there when all my stuff isn't there.
> *


 all your shit is here its up to you to come and get this stuff like i said storage is being charged daily


----------



## Loco 61

:|


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Feb 9 2010, 11:41 AM~16561004
> *all your shit is here  its up to you to come and get this stuff  like i said storage is being charged daily
> *


Paint should of been done three years ago and on the car so I don't how you can think this is my fault I'll post up my almost $60,000 of invoices and work that wasn't complete and then you can pay me out storage fees that's funny.


----------



## fiftythree

:wow: :wow:


----------



## bowtieconnection

> Paint should of been done three years ago and on the car so I don't how you can think this is my fault I'll post up my almost $60,000 of invoices and work that wasn't complete and then you can pay me out storage fees that's funny.
> 
> :uh: dont worry since we should not be in contact per your lawyers request i will leave this here i emailed the pics that your lawyer requested and just left him another message so we will go from there . have a nice day


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Feb 9 2010, 11:34 AM~16560960
> *If all my parts were there I would go pick them up but it's not all there. I had to get a lawyer just to get him to get the parts you see there done where's the rest of the parts I not wasting my time to go down there when all my stuff isn't there.
> *


heres my .02 since i worked for John when your car was there so i have a little inside knowledge and know what went down. John got overwhelmed with the amount of work and cars he had to build the last few years. Your a good guy Ray no doubt about that and I wish things would have went down better for you but sometimes things just happen in life. I know John never intended for this to happen but in life we all have trip ups and sometimes things fall through the cracks. From your standpoint you did what you had to do by getting a lawyer and I cant say that I blame you but I know John would never rip anyone off or steal their parts. He has been in business WAY to long to steal some 59 body parts. Everyone making this a NOR CAL thing is stupid, hell his own nor cal people fucked him on the car and parts at the other shop he had it at. So if I were you Ray get your list together load up that nice truck and trailer of yours go get your parts and wash your hands of it and get on with your car its not that far off now and it seems like you got alot of people rooting you on and ready to help you get it done. Hopefully you can get it done and enjoy it after all the years of the BS. And the chip on the frame well shit happens every car I have ever built needed a touchup here or there hell the assembly line at GM had a whole touchup station at the end of it to touch up the cars after assembly! Again man best of luck go get your stuff and get that car together!


----------



## REYXTC

:run:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 9 2010, 12:02 PM~16561178
> *heres my .02 since i worked for John when your car was there so i have a little inside knowledge and know what went down. John got overwhelmed with the amount of work and cars he had to build the last few years. Your a good guy Ray no doubt about that and I wish things would have went down better for you but sometimes things just happen in life. I know John never intended for this to happen but in life we all have trip ups and sometimes things fall through the cracks. From your standpoint you did what you had to do by getting a lawyer and I cant say that I blame you but I know John would never rip anyone off or steal their parts. He has been in business WAY to long to steal some 59 body parts. Everyone making this a NOR CAL thing is stupid, hell his own nor cal people fucked him on the car and parts at the other shop he had it at. So if I were you Ray get your list together load up that nice truck and trailer of yours go get your parts and wash your hands of it and get on with your car its not that far off now and it seems like you got alot of people rooting you on and ready to help you get it done. Hopefully you can get it done and enjoy it after all the years of the BS. And the chip on the frame well shit happens every car I have ever built needed a touchup here or there hell the assembly line at GM had a whole touchup station at the end of it to touch up the cars after assembly! Again man best of luck go get your stuff and get that car together!
> *


Thank you I know times are tough and I stood by John for a long time by the way I never said anything about stolen parts. I just said there were parts that were not done and need to be completed before I pick them up.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Feb 9 2010, 11:49 AM~16561066
> *Paint should of been done three years ago and on the car so I don't how you can think this is my fault I'll post up my almost $60,000 of invoices and work that wasn't complete and then you can pay me out storage fees that's funny.
> *


shit 60,000 doesnt go far these days when building a top notch lowrider. paint alone is probably 20,000 of it! Seems as though best bet is to let the lawyers figure it out from what I saw only thing john owed you was some labor to put the car together which wasn't too far from being done maybe a weeks worth of work. I dont think John ever told you in writing it would be done on a certain date some of these cars take years to build its the nature of the beast. When you have 50 impalas to build they end up taking a little longer than you hope for especially complicated ones.


----------



## masatalker

Bottom line is it shouldnt have went down like that for nobody, why choose Rays car to shit on if hes such a nice guy? just an opinion on what has already happened. I hope ray gets all his parts, we all know how hot 59 parts are.


----------



## Mr Impala

bad things happen to good people all the time its part of life. Im not saying it was right John has alot on his plate and it happened nothing you can do about it now except get his parts and move on. How many people in lowriding have been burned? chevy classics shut down and ALOT of people lost parts,cars and money. Hi Low burned a gang of people Loco's World Wide and im sure the list goes on. Hell this is the 2nd time this happened to rays car. Hell I know people tht have had a bad experience with just about any car shop out there. Johns been doing this for a long time and shit happens no ones perfect ask Tiger Woods


----------



## NOS61RAG

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 9 2010, 08:54 PM~16565558
> *bad things happen to good people all the time its part of life. Im not saying it was right John has alot on his plate and it happened nothing you can do about it now except get his parts and move on. How many people in lowriding have been burned? chevy classics shut down and ALOT of people lost parts,cars and money. Hi Low burned a gang of people Loco's World Wide and im sure  the list goes on. Hell this is the  2nd time this happened to rays car. Hell I know people tht have had a bad experience with just about any car shop out there. Johns been doing this for a long time and shit happens no ones perfect ask Tiger Woods
> *



For legal services, Call the law offices of Brent H. Parker. :roflmao: 

He will fight 4 u!

Brent H. Parker got me 2.1 million. :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Feb 9 2010, 02:09 PM~16561225
> *Thank you I know times are tough and I stood by John for a long time by the way I never said anything about stolen parts. I just said there were parts that were not done and need to be completed before I pick them up.
> *



i dont ever remember that coming up either but they were not ready when we made the long ass haul down there to pick up the car didnt see them anywhere in the shop and it looks like to me there is no hood, fenders, radiator support, gas tank ,inner fenders , cruiser skirts just to name a few in those pictures just posted :dunno: but maybe he didnt post them up


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 9 2010, 09:54 PM~16565558
> *bad things happen to good people all the time its part of life. Im not saying it was right John has alot on his plate and it happened nothing you can do about it now except get his parts and move on. How many people in lowriding have been burned? chevy classics shut down and ALOT of people lost parts,cars and money. Hi Low burned a gang of people Loco's World Wide and im sure  the list goes on. Hell this is the  2nd time this happened to rays car. Hell I know people tht have had a bad experience with just about any car shop out there. Johns been doing this for a long time and shit happens no ones perfect ask Tiger Woods
> *


*some good people get burned by lowrider legends....... :yessad: :yessad: :burn: *


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 12 2010, 01:05 AM~16591139
> *some good people get burned by lowrider legends....... :yessad:  :yessad:  :burn:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

It's too bad things transpired the way they did, Bowtie is the paramount of restorations for classic Chevrolets. It is truly unfortunate for Ray to have to shovel out hard earned dollars to only receive an incompleted car after so many years. For what it is worth, I hope there is a positive light at the end of this dark tunnel.


----------



## Psta

Ill give my .02 on this once again,
I dont know what the deal between John and Ray were,I don know what Ray paid for/didnt pay for, AND I DONT CARE cause its not my busieness. Rays Club members stayed quiet during this whole deal, More people from the outside decided to get involved and make the situation worse then it needed to be,\.
I also believe that outsiders made this a No.Cal-So.Cal issue. I have met john a few times,I know personally a few members in SOUTH SIDE and I know Brent personally, ALL GOOD PEOPLE!I also have met and talked to Ray a few times and he is a good guy!

I hope Ray and John can figure things out and smooth everything over like men.
And BTW, I have been burned before by a shop....it blows ass, I KNOW...but its sad to say but If you havnt been burned, you havent been lowriding long enough!!!!LOL!!!!
This is LIL RICC, and i APROVE THIS MESSAGE!!!!


----------



## uniques66

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 9 2010, 01:10 PM~16561227
> *shit 60,000 doesnt go far these days when building a top notch lowrider. paint alone is probably 20,000 of it! Seems as though best bet is to let the lawyers figure it out from what I saw only thing john owed you was some labor to put the car together which wasn't too far from being done maybe a weeks worth of work. I dont think John ever told you in writing it would be done on a certain date some of these cars take years to build its the nature of the beast. When you have 50 impalas to build they end up taking a little longer than you hope for especially complicated ones.
> *


On past post, John stated that it would be ready for Las Veges and missed that date. Then there was San Bernadino and missed that date as well. Whats interesting it the fact that after looking back over the build, those post from yester-year are no longer there!! I Wounder Why??????

And why would Ray drive all the way down south in a HUGE INCLOSED CAR HAULER just to pick-up a rolling frame with a semi-gutted body on it, then leave the front clip, fillers, doors and stainless and only GOD and Ray knows what else is missing behind????

PLEASE!!!! :loco: :loco: :werd: :werd:


----------



## elcoshiloco

This whole deal sucks for everyone involved.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 9 2010, 07:54 PM~16565558
> *Hi Low burned a gang of people*




And im sure you know what made him ummmm leave cali and show up in texas.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:wave: ray


----------



## lowri64

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SJDEUCE

whats funny john hasn't said shit on this topic after he picked up his ride. guilty ? i know ray got a lawyer. i heard he didnt finish due to people's talking sht about the build taking so long.lol....read the lrm saying about kids these days.....ya okay lol..how bout grown men getting over people...


----------



## YellowAmigo

Ray sorry to see it came down to this. I hope you get everything straightend out with John and get the parts you have coming to you. I am sure BTC didn't set out to screw you over. They are there to make money and this problem will effect their future business. I look forward to seeing this car completed and ont he cover of LRM someday....


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Feb 12 2010, 09:44 AM~16592584
> *Ill give my .02 on this once again,
> I dont know what the deal between John and Ray were,I don know what Ray paid for/didnt pay for, AND I DONT CARE cause its not my busieness. Rays Club members stayed quiet during this whole deal, More people from the outside decided to get involved and make the situation worse then it needed to be,\.
> I also believe that outsiders made this a No.Cal-So.Cal issue. I have met john a few times,I know personally a few members in SOUTH SIDE and I know Brent personally, ALL GOOD PEOPLE!I also have met and talked to Ray a few times and he is a good guy!
> 
> I hope Ray and John can figure things out and smooth everything over like men.
> And BTW, I have been burned before by a shop....it blows ass, I KNOW...but its sad to say but If you havnt been burned, you havent been lowriding long enough!!!!LOL!!!!
> This is LIL RICC, and i APROVE THIS MESSAGE!!!!
> *


*X870*


----------



## socios b.c. prez

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 12 2010, 01:05 AM~16591139
> *some good people get burned by lowrider legends....... :yessad:  :yessad:  :burn:
> *


 :wow: sad but true


----------



## EXCANDALOW

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: *EXCANDALOW,* Shadow19, *d_49chevycar*, CADDY925, Dog Leggin Lincoln


----------



## rollindeep408

:uh: :drama:


----------



## CHELADAS75




----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 9 2010, 05:41 PM~16843116
> *:uh:  :drama:
> *


hno: hows evan doin??


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Jul 12 2007, 05:09 AM~8290733
> *2010  with good behavior
> *


 :roflmao: :uh:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate




----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

wuts up ray? all the parts back home now?


----------



## THE PETE-STA

THAT WOULD BE SICK IF RAY BUSTED THIS BITCH OUT FOR VEGAS........ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 28 2010, 01:17 AM~17327123
> *THAT WOULD BE SICK IF RAY BUSTED THIS BITCH OUT FOR VEGAS........  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :tears:


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 28 2010, 01:17 AM~17327123
> *THAT WOULD BE SICK IF RAY BUSTED THIS BITCH OUT FOR VEGAS........  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


IN 2059 :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

:cheesy:


----------



## elcoshiloco




----------



## rightwire




----------



## CHE1

So are the parts here?


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

some1's parts are here, not sure boout all tho


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Well after 4+ years at Bowtie this is what I get back rusty bad parts that are not even mine. Really bad body work blochy paint, rusty grill gaurd mine was rechromed and not dented, a $100 china raidator when I gave him a $900 be cool. Never gave me all my parts that I payed for thousands of dollars down the tube. It's really sucks that I spent all this hard earned money just to get shit on in the end :uh:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ

notice that all the chrome stuff is wrapped real tight that's because he gave me back rusty junk


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

These are the fenders that he gave me not the the ones I gave him :wow:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

I'll post some close up pics of the parts later


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 26 2010, 05:50 PM~17614890
> *These are the fenders that he gave me not the the ones I gave him  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow bro, sorry to hear that bullshit....at least the word is out :wow:


----------



## dannysnty

dam that sux bro its been a while since i last kept up with youre ride homie


----------



## bowtieconnection

HERE WE GO AGAIN HUH RAY 

QUIET AS A CHURCH MOUSE WHEN YOU CAME TO GET YOUR PARTS AND HAD EVERY CHANCE TO INSPECT YOUR STUFF NOW COME ON HERE AND TALK SHIT..


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@May 26 2010, 06:36 PM~17615458
> *HERE WE GO AGAIN HUH RAY
> 
> QUIET AS A CHURCH MOUSE  WHEN YOU CAME TO GET YOUR PARTS  AND HAD EVERY CHANCE TO INSPECT YOUR STUFF  NOW COME ON HERE AND TALK SHIT..
> *


You didn't even show up so how can I despute what was there plus it's not talking shit when it is the truth


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 26 2010, 07:43 PM~17615538
> *You didn't even show up so how can I despute what was there plus it's talking shit when it is the truth
> *


I WASN'T THERE CAUSE ACCORDING TO YOUR LAYWER I WAS TO HAVE NO CONTACT WITH U AT ALL YOU CAN SAY WHAT YOU WANT CLAIM WHAT YOU WANT DO WHAT YOU WANT.
I AM NOT THE ONE WHO CHROMED YOUR RACK FOR ? WHAT WAS IT YOU PAID 4500.00 LOOKED LIKE ALUMINUM FOIL AND SPENT GOD KNOWS HOW MUCH ON SHITTY BODY WORK FROM A GUY IN YOUR AREA IF I REMEMBER CORRECT YOU HAD 7K OR SO IN A HOOD ? SO WHEN YOU COME ON HERE AND SAY WE GOT YOU FOR A 100 K YOUR FUCKIN CRAZY NOT MY FAULT YOUR DUMB ASS SPENT A SHIT LOAD OF $ BEFORE IT CAME HERE ON THINGS YOU KNEW NOTHING ABOUT . I AM MAN ENOUGH TO TAKE PARTIAL BLAME FOR WHAT HAD HAPPENED BUT THE ONE WHO NEEDS TO SIT BACK AND TAKE A LOOK AT THE BIG PICTURE MIGHT BE YOU . 
WERE HERE TO BUILD CARS

NOT TO HAND OUT COMMON SENSE TO THOSE WHO ARE CLUELESS 

I WILL NOT SAY ANY MORE NOR GO BACK N FORTH WITH YOU ABOUT THIS .
YOU CAN COME ON HERE AND GET ALL THE SUPPORT YOU NEED HAVE FUN


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@May 26 2010, 06:56 PM~17615720
> *I WASN'T THERE CAUSE ACCORDING TO YOUR LAYWER  I WAS TO HAVE NO CONTACT  WITH U AT ALL   YOU CAN SAY WHAT YOU WANT CLAIM WHAT YOU WANT  DO WHAT YOU WANT.
> I AM NOT THE ONE WHO CHROMED YOUR  RACK FOR ? WHAT WAS IT YOU PAID 4500.00 LOOKED LIKE ALUMINUM FOIL   AND SPENT GOD KNOWS HOW MUCH ON SHITTY BODY WORK FROM A GUY IN YOUR AREA  IF I REMEMBER CORRECT YOU HAD 7K OR SO IN A HOOD ?  SO WHEN YOU COME ON HERE AND SAY WE GOT YOU FOR A 100 K  YOUR  FUCKIN CRAZY  NOT MY FAULT YOUR DUMB ASS SPENT A SHIT LOAD OF $ BEFORE  IT CAME HERE ON THINGS YOU KNEW NOTHING ABOUT  . I AM MAN ENOUGH TO TAKE PARTIAL BLAME FOR WHAT HAD HAPPENED  BUT THE ONE WHO NEEDS TO SIT BACK AND TAKE A LOOK AT THE BIG PICTURE MIGHT BE YOU .
> WERE HERE TO BUILD CARS
> 
> NOT TO HAND OUT COMMON SENSE TO THOSE WHO ARE CLUELESS
> 
> I WILL NOT SAY ANY MORE NOR  GO BACK N FORTH WITH YOU  ABOUT THIS .
> YOU CAN COME ON HERE AND GET ALL THE SUPPORT YOU NEED  HAVE  FUN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


and didn't I pay you to fix it all yet you did'nt do your job hope you don't do this to anyone else and your right I am clueless on how bad I was going to get burned :uh:


----------



## REYXTC

:drama:


----------



## elcoshiloco

Damn.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

rollindeepsj, you got more patience than me...if I was picking up pieces of a car after 5 years and $60k+ I would probably murder someone, no bullshit about it. That's half of the price of my house (property is cheaper in Kentucky). Keep your head up and don't give up, I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## rightwire

:banghead:


----------



## Nasty

I sorry all this shit happened to you Ray, your good people man.

im not gonna sit here and pretend like i know the whole story cuz i dont. all i know is your car was in one of the best shops to have a impala built in. and it was there for a long ass time. personally at first, i thought you were building something that hasnt been done before because of the time it was taking. Id see pics of cars that have come and gone while yours was still there and thought to my self "damn what in the hell could he be doing thats takin this long to build?" and then i saw the first set of progress pics. and thats when things got fuzzy because your car didnt look any different then the rest that were coming out that i was seeing. i knew you were dropping serious money on it, so i was pretty sure that money wasnt the hold up. it looked like you had all your parts. I know they are a busy shop and building cars takes time. it just didnt make sense that cars brought to them after yours was comin out before yours.

I dont know how bowtie does business and im not gonna dig my nose in their business to find out. however a paying customer is a paying customer. if you paid like everyone else and waited for your car to be started like everyone else. then your car should have been finished like everyone elses. regardless of who had the deeper pockets. thats what good customer service is all about.

thats like wells fargo saying from now on those who are waiting in line to cash a check have to give up their spot in line because some one is cashing 100 bucks more. and that person has to give up the spot he just took cuz some one else is cashing 1000 bucks more. a result of that would be a never ending line and very unhappy customers. 

now i dont know 100% that thats what happened but i think i recall something like that being said on here for 1 of the reasonings. 

Ray just keep your head up and stay on the grind to finish that car. you have gone to far for it to not get finished. best of luck to you bro


----------



## 543Records




----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Here is the before and after of the parts notice how many holes the hood has in it 

BEFORE


















AFTER


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Fenders BEFORE




















AFTER


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Grill Gaurd Before


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

AFTER


----------



## Nasty

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Here is the cheap ass radiator not a be cool :uh: 





















But I had one at one time


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:wow: :wow:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

ouch.... Well the good thing is that you have alot of pics Ray....


----------



## Nasty

wow, i cant believe what im looking at.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

I'm the clueless one right I should look at my self right. Maybe the next time you might want to make things right before things get to this point all I wanted was a Bowtie built car and all I got was a half done POS that has to be redone I'm done with John now hope you enjoyed my money


----------



## vintage1976

:drama:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

so, who's car did your parts go on since it's apparent that those aren't the same parts? I don't know you or anything bro, I had that you're going through this bullshit.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@May 27 2010, 01:53 PM~17624161
> *so, who's car did your parts go on since it's apparent that those aren't the same parts? I don't know you or anything bro, I had that you're going through this bullshit.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## BIGV63

This whole situation is fucked up  Keep your head up


----------



## fiftythree

HOLY SWEET JESUS.PICS DONT LIE.HOPE JUDGE JUDY HELPS YOU BRO.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:scrutinize: def dont look like the same parts.










thats fu..... :uh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## sanhonda22

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 27 2010, 12:43 PM~17623315
> *Fenders BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



This is freaking nasty.


----------



## Mr.X

Well the sad thing is that they got to use your 59 as a parts car & gave you leftover's  That's F'd up - plain and simply.


----------



## THUGGNASTY

:nosad: :nosad:


----------



## solo20

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 27 2010, 01:54 PM~17623439
> *I'm the clueless one right I should look at my self right. Maybe the next time you might want to make things right before things get to this point all I wanted was a Bowtie built car and all I got was a half done POS that has to be redone I'm done with John now hope you enjoyed my money
> *



damm you exposed bowtie as being rats sue them sons of bitches. dont let the cocksuckers here that support them convince you not too. they did you wrong they will doing it to someone else so fuck them with no vasline


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 27 2010, 12:43 PM~17623315
> *Fenders BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



People can say what they want but you cannot argue with the pictures. Props to RollinDeepSJ for handling it the way he is, most of us would have lost it and ended up doing time. 
I remember when this ride was picked up locally, shit started off wrong. Hope everything work out for you.


----------



## H0PSH0P

Dam looks like alot of your parts ended up on someone else car


----------



## elcoshiloco

> _Originally posted by H0PSH0P_@May 27 2010, 07:34 PM~17627266
> *Dam looks like alot of your parts ended up on someone else car
> *


Fucked up man.


----------



## elcoshiloco

Where I work at, the owner has taken a loss in order to prevent any situation from ending up like this.(a big 3 truck dealership). After going above and beyond and taking care of the concerns, we never welcome that customer back again if it was the customer's fault.


----------



## FiveNine619

:nosad:


----------



## SJDEUCE

HEY BETTER YOU, THEN ME  :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

I Dont Know What to Say... :nosad:


----------



## listo415

> _Originally posted by solo20_@May 27 2010, 06:37 PM~17626689
> *damm you exposed bowtie as being rats sue them sons of bitches. dont let the cocksuckers here that support them convince you not too. they did you wrong they will doing it to someone else so fuck them with no vasline
> *


x2 Thats fucked uped for real, sue his Ass Homie


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

like the homie said most of us would have lost it and ended up doing time over it. I think I would be one of them, for him to say he's gonna charge $35 a day storage for fucking you the way he did he deserves whatever he gets. Hope you come out on top and don't get too discouraged, I know if it were me the car would be in the bottom of a river with his ass in the trunk though. Pictures don't lie and luckily you took pics before taking it somewhere. 59 impala parts are hard to come by and very expensive when you come across them, I wouldn't turn the other cheek on it. Take the shit to court, there might not have been a date set in stone when it was to be finished but they used your ride as a parts car. Probably charged someone for straightening a grill guard and rechroming it and took it from you for free and pocketed the money. I wish you all the best though, I hate for you though...none of us should through this and it sounds from the way he talks he's trying to justify fucking you to himself. "Maybe you should look at yourself" and "Well he got screwed on some shotty work before" to me that should've been more of a reason not to fuck him over like you did, you knew he had troubles before instead you took his kindness for weakness. It's bad business homie...


----------



## vertex

I am really sorry to hear about this and would not wish what happened to you on my worst enemy. It is such a shitty feeling to get burned that bad (I know because its happen to me). Good Luck! It looks like you have a case for court.


----------



## SIXFOE

Fucked up shit!


----------



## Level33

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 27 2010, 02:47 PM~17623344
> *AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn, thats just cold blooded


----------



## sobayduece

> _Originally posted by Level33_@May 28 2010, 10:15 AM~17632537
> *damn, thats just cold blooded
> *


damm pics dont lie :0


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

I tried to be civil and do things the right way through my lawyer but John didn't want to make things right. I had my lawyer send him a letter saying that the parts were not good and all the parts are not there. But He just said sorry he picked up the parts I owe him nothing so now I'm doing what I feel is right even if it does me no good I wanted it out there.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 28 2010, 11:57 AM~17633394
> *I tried to be civil and do things the right way through my lawyer but John didn't want to make things right. I had my lawyer send him a letter saying that the parts were not good and all the parts are not there. But He just said sorry he picked up the parts I owe him nothing so now I'm doing what I feel is right even if it does me no good I wanted it out there.
> *


i hope everything works out for you in the end ray


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ+May 27 2010, 12:39 PM~17623301-->
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the before and after of the parts notice how many holes the hood has in it
> 
> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2010, 12:43 PM~17623315
> *Fenders BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2010, 12:45 PM~17623329
> *Grill Gaurd Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2010, 12:47 PM~17623344
> *AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RollinDeepSJ_@May 27 2010, 12:50 PM~17623381
> *Here is the cheap ass radiator not a be cool  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I had one at one time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW!!! UN-FUCKIN-BELIEVABLE..........


----------



## Maximus1959

So are you going to re-paint the entire car and start over? It looked really nice in the picture's. I thought Bowtie did a really nice job with it!


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@May 28 2010, 12:27 PM~17634194
> *So are you going to re-paint the entire car and start over? It looked really nice in the picture's. I thought Bowtie did a really nice job with it!
> *


no going to touch up all the stuff and keep going


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 28 2010, 01:30 PM~17634223
> *no going to touch up all the stuff and keep going
> *


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 28 2010, 03:30 PM~17634223
> *no going to touch up all the stuff and keep going
> *


 homie you got 1 of the baddest 59's out there glad to see your going to keep it going after all that bs, God don't like ugly that shop will get there's


----------



## Nasty

Just makes you wonder what really goes on there with peoples parts and shit. i cant believe a high caliber shop what do some shit like that.


----------



## vertex

I was at a show recently and this minitrucker spent about 20grand at a shop and got burned. He had to spend another 10-15 to fix the work this well known shop did. He ended up making a cd of the story with before/after pictures/receipts/documents and handing them out at every show he went to. Needless to say it opened the eyes of that community.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by vertex_@May 28 2010, 12:48 PM~17634350
> *I was at a show recently and this minitrucker spent about 20grand at a shop and got burned. He had to spend another 10-15 to fix the work this well known shop did. He ended up making a cd of the story with before/after pictures/receipts/documents and handing them out at every show he went to. Needless to say it opened the eyes of that community.
> *


Ya it sucks and this isn't the first, second or but third time that I been screwed by car shops first with my mini truck then my 64 Impala and now the 59. I guess I'm not destined to own a lowrider. There is nothing more then I would like to do then say Bowtie is the greatest shop on the planet and be cruising around but that's not what happened.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 28 2010, 02:58 PM~17634429
> *Ya it sucks and this isn't the first, second or but third time that I been screwed by car shops first with my mini truck then my 64 Impala and now the 59. I guess I'm not destined to own a lowrider. There is nothing more then I would like to do then say Bowtie is the greatest shop on the planet and be cruising around but that's not what happened.
> *


I wouldn't say your not destined to own lowrider bro. Remember lowriding is in your heart.... Look at it this way...80% of us don't own a 59.... not to mention a 59' convertible !... Consider that a blessing...

I honestly hope you don't let go of accomplishing your dream homie. This thread is filled with page after page of people who don't even know you willing to do anything they can to help. Even people from across the country have offered to come out there. Take advantage of those open doors brother. Not many of us are blessed to have an entire community willing to give their time to see the car finished. They, including myself, have nothing to benefit from it. At one point or another all of us have been burned. Whether it's $5 for a pair of o-rings or a grip of cash for unfinished work, don't give up. In the end YOU will have the last laugh.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 28 2010, 06:00 PM~17634868
> *I wouldn't say your not destined to own lowrider bro. Remember lowriding is in your heart.... Look at it this way...80% of us don't own a 59.... not to mention a 59' convertible !... Consider that a blessing...
> 
> I honestly hope you don't let go of accomplishing your dream homie. This thread is filled with page after page of people who don't even know you willing to do anything they can to help. Even people from across the country have offered to come out there. Take advantage of those open doors brother. Not many of us are blessed to have an entire community willing to give their time to see the car finished. They, including myself, have nothing to benefit from it. At one point or another all of us have been burned. Whether it's $5 for a pair of o-rings or a grip of cash for unfinished work, don't give up. In the end YOU will have the last laugh.
> *


well said, if you were closer I'd be more than happy to help you out. It seems like B.C. turns out to be one of those cali shops that us dudes out here hear about. Fuck $20k for a paintjob, check out RED's topic on paint and body section. I don't think he's charged $20k for anything he's done. If you don't end up doing it yourself Burt at The Chevy Shop seems to be cranking out quality work.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

I really appreciate all the comments on my behalf It does mean a lot to me and the car will be done one day just going to take a lot longer then I wanted.


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 28 2010, 02:00 PM~17634868
> *I wouldn't say your not destined to own lowrider bro. Remember lowriding is in your heart.... Look at it this way...80% of us don't own a 59.... not to mention a 59' convertible !... Consider that a blessing...
> 
> I honestly hope you don't let go of accomplishing your dream homie. This thread is filled with page after page of people who don't even know you willing to do anything they can to help. Even people from across the country have offered to come out there. Take advantage of those open doors brother. Not many of us are blessed to have an entire community willing to give their time to see the car finished. They, including myself, have nothing to benefit from it. At one point or another all of us have been burned. Whether it's $5 for a pair of o-rings or a grip of cash for unfinished work, don't give up. In the end YOU will have the last laugh.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider

dauuummm. if you ever need help with the car let me know. Me and some homies from the club will come down a give you a hand with it.


----------



## elcoshiloco

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 28 2010, 01:42 PM~17634303
> *Just makes you wonder what really goes on there with peoples parts and shit. i cant believe a high caliber shop what do some shit like that.
> *


Lowrider shops are well known for this BS. I personally stay away from them and rather go to restoration shop, street rods, or 4x4 pre runner shops. to build a quality lowrider, you don't exactly need only "lowrider" shops to build one. You'd be suprised the amount of talent that you can draw from if you expand your view...........


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 28 2010, 12:51 PM~17633891
> *WOW!!! UN-FUCKIN-BELIEVABLE..........
> *



They got him , I hope Ray does sue that shop 


And have lowrider tell your story , oh never mind they don't show love for up here


----------



## low4ever

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@May 28 2010, 04:53 PM~17635774
> *Lowrider shops are well known for this BS. I personally stay away from them and rather go to restoration shop, street rods, or 4x4 pre runner shops. to build a quality lowrider, you don't exactly need only "lowrider" shops to build one. You'd be suprised the amount of talent that you can draw from if you expand your view...........
> *


Thats one of the best statements on Layitlow bro. Where i am at we don't have reputable lowrider shops. I check out different shops all the time. I just try to find the best out of whatever i am trying to do whether a hot rod guy does my engine. Some one who does imports doing my interior or whatever. Whatever it takes homie i have been waiting to see this car finished since the topic started.


----------



## sanhonda22

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 28 2010, 02:00 PM~17634868
> * In the end YOU will have the last laugh.
> *



Dont give up Ray. Slowly but surely, it will get done.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

wow


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

.............................................................dammmmmm


----------



## Mr.X

I'm just wondering if Bowtie is going to comment on the pictures :dunno: :dunno: 

I would love to hear a reason for those parts...


----------



## BIGTITO64

i think everyone would


----------



## 61belair4door

> _Originally posted by Mr.X_@May 29 2010, 03:37 AM~17638663
> *I'm just wondering if Bowtie is going to comment on the pictures  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> I would love to hear a reason for those parts...
> *



X1959


----------



## solo20

> _Originally posted by Mr.X_@May 29 2010, 12:37 AM~17638663
> *I'm just wondering if Bowtie is going to comment on the pictures  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> I would love to hear a reason for those parts...
> *




i dont think they are thats what rats do but they sure as hell promting thier cars in another topic i dont think they want to show face. all bowtie wants is for this to disappear.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by solo20_@May 30 2010, 09:27 AM~17646553
> *i dont think they are thats what rats do but they sure as hell promting thier cars in another topic i dont think they want to show face. all bowtie wants is for this to disappear.
> *


Well ill add my .02 to the topic for what its worth. I have known John for a LONG time have worked for him 2 different stretches from san pedro to artesia and even for a little at the new shop and I have seen some crazy things happen good and bad. What happened to Ray was unfortunate hes a good guy and I don't blame him for being upset but sometimes SHIT just happens. I know John feels bad about the circumstances and if given the time Im sure he would have made it right eventually but Ray lost patience which is understandable considering the build was way behind. BTC has been affected by the economy just like every other shop that caters to luxuries. I know it may seem bad but painting some fenders and drilling a couple of holes in the hood isn't the end of the world. Replating a guard is 150.00 ive seen shops steal peoples cars lien sell them close up shop and not care and say fuck it. I know its a bad situation Ray but im sure you will push through it and get it done and have one of the nicest 59's out there. I wish you luck and hope you can get it going again. But like I said BTC isn't perfect but in ALL the years they been around and all the top notch cars that have been built yours happened to slip through the cracks it sucks and I feel for you since you have had this happen 2 times now with this car but it seems like y ou got alot of people on here ready to help you pick up and finish it so GIDDER DONE


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 30 2010, 10:27 AM~17647072
> *Well ill add my .02 to the topic for what its worth. I have known John for a LONG time have worked for him 2 different stretches from san pedro to artesia and even for a little at the new shop and I have seen some crazy things happen good and bad. What happened to Ray was unfortunate hes a good guy and I don't blame him for being upset but sometimes SHIT just happens. I know John feels bad about the circumstances and if given the time Im sure he would have made it right eventually but Ray lost patience which is understandable considering the build was way behind. BTC has been affected by the economy just like every other shop that caters to luxuries. I know it may seem bad but painting some fenders and drilling a couple of holes in the hood isn't the end of the world. Replating a guard is 150.00 ive seen shops steal peoples cars lien sell them close up shop and not care and say fuck it. I know its a bad situation Ray but im sure you will push through it and get it done and have one of the nicest 59's out there. I wish you luck and hope you can get it going again. But like I said BTC isn't perfect but in ALL the years they been around and all the top notch cars that have been built yours happened to slip through the cracks it sucks and I feel for you since you have had this happen 2 times now with this car but it seems like y ou got alot of people on here ready to help you pick up and finish it so GIDDER DONE
> *


Your right it's not the end of the world it's just that this shouldn't of happened my parts are for my car not other peoples car. I've never attacked John personally just the way he does business he sure does likes to attack me thou. Yes it could have been worse and I'm glad it's not but I did add everything up that he owes me in parts and labor about $7,000 or so. Me not being rich that sets me back big time. I Hate paying for things twice.


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 30 2010, 12:52 PM~17647479
> *Your right it's not the end of the world it's just that this shouldn't of happened my parts are for my car not other peoples car. I've never attacked John personally just the way he does business he sure does likes to attack me thou. Yes it could have been worse and I'm glad it's not but I did add everything up that he owes me in parts and labor about $7,000 or so. Me not being rich that sets me back big time. I Hate paying for things twice.
> *


It's real discouraging, I'm on my second paint job because of someone elses incompetence and I really could have used that money elsewhere. You have too much invested now to not finish it. It's just going to take you longer.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 30 2010, 12:52 PM~17647479
> *Your right it's not the end of the world it's just that this shouldn't of happened my parts are for my car not other peoples car. I've never attacked John personally just the way he does business he sure does likes to attack me thou. Yes it could have been worse and I'm glad it's not but I did add everything up that he owes me in parts and labor about $7,000 or so. Me not being rich that sets me back big time. I Hate paying for things twice.
> *


i hear you man and its a bad situation but if i let every bad situation discourage me i wouldnt be lowriding i understand your situation and i know it sucks but move on finish the car and you can say you did it without the help of any big shop seems like u got alot of guys lined up to help take advantage of that


----------



## Models IV Life

I'M ON MY SECOND CHROME SHOP BECAUSE THE FIRST ONE/MIDDLE MAN DIDNT COME THRU AND I PAID!!! IT HAPPENS BRO WHEN YOU LEAST EXPECT IT!! I HOPE THINGS WORK OUT AND YOU FINISH IT!! :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

yeah i will add my 2 cents also. i own a shop that has been in business for 15 years, some years good some years bad, some jobs perfect, some not so perfect. the thing is there have been a couple customers that i have not gotten their car done in a timely manner for one reason or another it just happens ( i think its the paint fumes), but no matter what one way or another i have made it up to the couple of people and did way over and above what i was contracted to do, just as an appreciation for their patience. from what i know of john he has always seemed straight up and put together some of the greatest chevies in the game, and like brent said im sure in due time things will be right. i have gone through the same shit with an out of state chromer who lost a TON of my damn near impossible to find trim and the shit that got sent back to me was fucking garbage. and no resolution in sight. all i get is send it back and i will take care of it but its like find my lost parts before i send shit back to get repaired properly. now since i waited almost 1 1/2 years for my bullshit chrome i got my homies on here syxfour, detroit6ace, Mr. impala, skim and a few more who have gotten me alot of my shit that was missing and chrome plating that i can be proud to put on my 59. good luck and likei said ray, im here if you need me


----------



## Mr.X

I've heard of this guy who has built some bad ass rides I think he might be a guy who can help you get it done. 

I think his name is MR IMPALA :biggrin: :biggrin: 




:thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Mr.X_@May 30 2010, 08:24 PM~17648890
> *I've heard of this guy who has built some bad ass rides I think he might be a guy who can help you get it done.
> 
> I think his name is MR IMPALA    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Mr.X_@May 30 2010, 06:24 PM~17648890
> *I've heard of this guy who has built some bad ass rides I think he might be a guy who can help you get it done.
> 
> I think his name is MR IMPALA    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> *


exactly why I wont build a car for anyone once the fun of it goes away and its 100% business then I wouldn't want to do it anymore. I dont have a shop and any interest to deal with the headaches John goes through on a daily basis. Hell working there taught me alot and taught me enough to know I wouldn't want all his responsibilities. I do my little projects for me and believe me I get alot of help im not a master car builder by any means I just happen to know alot of stuff about these cars and have aquired alot of knowledge over the years to know how to get things done one way or another. Hell my 61 is waiting on paint touchups been waiting for a month now if not longer so 9 times out of 10 car builders are at the mercy of someone else. I have had a few nice cars and have been fortunate to have been blessed with good people around me including John who has helped me in many ways and a person I am glad to call a friend, friends stick by each other through thick and thin just cuz this thing went sideways with Ray id still recommend BTC to anyone one bad deal out of 15+ years is odds I would take


----------



## NOS61RAG

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 30 2010, 10:20 PM~17650240
> *exactly why I wont build a car for anyone once the fun of it goes away and its 100% business then I wouldn't want to do it anymore. I dont have a shop and any interest to deal with the headaches John goes through on a daily basis. Hell working there taught me alot and taught me enough to know I wouldn't want all his responsibilities. I do my little projects for me and believe me I get alot of help im not a master car builder by any means I just happen to know alot of stuff about these cars and have aquired alot of knowledge over the years to know how to get things done one way or another. Hell my 61 is waiting on paint touchups been waiting for a month now if not longer so 9 times out of 10 car builders are at  the mercy of someone else. I have had a few nice cars and have been fortunate to have been blessed with good people around me including John who has helped me in many ways and a person I am glad to call a friend, friends stick by each other through thick and thin just cuz this thing went sideways with Ray id still recommend BTC to anyone one bad deal out of 15+ years is odds I would take
> *


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 30 2010, 09:20 PM~17650240
> *exactly why I wont build a car for anyone once the fun of it goes away and its 100% business then I wouldn't want to do it anymore. I dont have a shop and any interest to deal with the headaches John goes through on a daily basis. Hell working there taught me alot and taught me enough to know I wouldn't want all his responsibilities. I do my little projects for me and believe me I get alot of help im not a master car builder by any means I just happen to know alot of stuff about these cars and have aquired alot of knowledge over the years to know how to get things done one way or another. Hell my 61 is waiting on paint touchups been waiting for a month now if not longer so 9 times out of 10 car builders are at  the mercy of someone else. I have had a few nice cars and have been fortunate to have been blessed with good people around me including John who has helped me in many ways and a person I am glad to call a friend, friends stick by each other through thick and thin just cuz this thing went sideways with Ray id still recommend BTC to anyone one bad deal out of 15+ years is odds I would take
> *


well said homie


----------



## BIGTITO64

i wouldn't recommend BTC to anyone


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 31 2010, 12:32 AM~17651542
> *i wouldn't recommend BTC to anyone
> *


I don't blame you, why would you? You haven't had work done there so you wouldnt have any reason too. Would you refer anyone to the place thats had your 58 for years? Seems like you have been on the short end of the stick yourself so you know how ray feels and probably have that same anger inside but you need to do what ray did go get your car and move on and find a way to get it done by any means.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 30 2010, 09:20 PM~17650240
> *exactly why I wont build a car for anyone once the fun of it goes away and its 100% business then I wouldn't want to do it anymore. I dont have a shop and any interest to deal with the headaches John goes through on a daily basis. Hell working there taught me alot and taught me enough to know I wouldn't want all his responsibilities. I do my little projects for me and believe me I get alot of help im not a master car builder by any means I just happen to know alot of stuff about these cars and have aquired alot of knowledge over the years to know how to get things done one way or another. Hell my 61 is waiting on paint touchups been waiting for a month now if not longer so 9 times out of 10 car builders are at  the mercy of someone else. I have had a few nice cars and have been fortunate to have been blessed with good people around me including John who has helped me in many ways and a person I am glad to call a friend, friends stick by each other through thick and thin just cuz this thing went sideways with Ray id still recommend BTC to anyone one bad deal out of 15+ years is odds I would take
> *


All I can say about all of this is your a good friend


----------



## solo20

thats the problem just look at these recent posters saying well btc built bad ass cars and thats its basically okay 1 guy got screwed that bull shit. iam pretty sure btc has screwed people in the past its just happen that this guy made noise about it on the internet. if btc wanted to do right it would have never got to this point. They striaght out took advantage of this guy so why in the hell wouldt he burn them not only that they use his fucking parts on someone eles car.The intent was fuck this guy


----------



## mr box

> _Originally posted by solo20_@May 31 2010, 02:38 PM~17655487
> *thats the problem just look at these recent posters saying well btc built bad ass cars and thats its basically okay 1 guy got screwed that bull shit. iam pretty sure btc has screwed people in the past its just happen that this guy made noise about it on the internet. if btc wanted to do right it would have never got to this point. They striaght out took advantage of this guy so why in the hell wouldt he burn them not only that they use his fucking parts on someone eles car.The intent was fuck this guy
> *


 i agree with you man iam reading some of these post and they want the guy who got con to not do any thing IAM LIKE WTF he needs to sue and get everything back and its really funny that the guys who want him to move on are guys who have work for BTC or friends and say stuff like this how great the guy is who rip off the other guy WTF


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 31 2010, 12:21 PM~17654545
> *All I can say about all of this is your a good friend
> *


Yes and id still stick by him ive said it before I dont think what went down was right but i know you have had a friend that made a mistake before and stood by him. I have made mistakes and I would hope my friends would stick by me through good times and bad and thats how you tell who is your true friend and those who are not.


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 31 2010, 12:58 AM~17651629
> *I don't blame you, why would you? You haven't had work done there so you wouldnt have any reason too. Would you refer anyone to the place thats had your 58 for years? Seems like you have been on the short end of the stick yourself so you know how ray feels and probably have that same anger inside but you need to do what ray did go get your car and move on and find a way to get it done by any means.
> *



I do have the Anger, wish i could get my ride back, just I am on the broke side right now

had chances to give up the ride, some guy offerd me a 61 vert should have took it in the beginning, had another chance but was talked out of it by the guy who has my ride  

so thats why I am on this topic, cause myself and many here know how it feels to get burned, If your a dealer money aint shit, but if your a hard working honest man, you want honest work


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 31 2010, 05:13 PM~17656553
> *I do have the Anger, wish i could get my ride back, just I am on the broke side right  now
> 
> had chances to give up the ride, some guy offerd me a 61 vert should have took it in the beginning, had another chance but was talked out of it by the guy who has my ride
> 
> so thats why I am on this topic, cause myself and many here know how it feels to get burned, If your a dealer money aint shit, but if your a hard working honest man, you want honest work
> *


I know i bust my ass every day to make ends meet i dont have a 9-5 i gotta hustle to make money so I appreciate what I have alot more than someone who has easy money. Get the 58 home slap the trim and parts on flip it and im sur eyou can get a nice running 61-64 rag for it.


----------



## elcoshiloco

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 30 2010, 09:20 PM~17650240
> *exactly why I wont build a car for anyone once the fun of it goes away and its 100% business then I wouldn't want to do it anymore. I dont have a shop and any interest to deal with the headaches John goes through on a daily basis. Hell working there taught me alot and taught me enough to know I wouldn't want all his responsibilities. I do my little projects for me and believe me I get alot of help im not a master car builder by any means I just happen to know alot of stuff about these cars and have aquired alot of knowledge over the years to know how to get things done one way or another. Hell my 61 is waiting on paint touchups been waiting for a month now if not longer so 9 times out of 10 car builders are at  the mercy of someone else. I have had a few nice cars and have been fortunate to have been blessed with good people around me including John who has helped me in many ways and a person I am glad to call a friend, friends stick by each other through thick and thin just cuz this thing went sideways with Ray id still recommend BTC to anyone one bad deal out of 15+ years is odds I would take
> *


I've heard this song before man. It seems like you are not trying to burn bridges, that is understanstable, but unprofessionalism in any line of work by ANYONE, no matter how famous, will catch up to you sooner or later.


----------



## rightwire

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 31 2010, 05:29 PM~17656664
> *I know i bust my ass every day to make ends meet i dont have a 9-5 i gotta hustle to make money so I appreciate what I have alot more than someone who has easy money. Get the 58 home slap the trim and parts on flip it and im sur eyou can get a nice running 61-64 rag for it.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 61belair4door

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Jun 1 2010, 01:44 AM~17660738
> *I've heard this song before man. It seems like you are not trying to burn bridges, that is understanstable, but unprofessionalism in any line of work by ANYONE, no matter how famous, will catch up to you sooner or later.
> *


x1959


----------



## listo415

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 31 2010, 05:29 PM~17656664
> *I know i bust my ass every day to make ends meet i dont have a 9-5 i gotta hustle to make money so I appreciate what I have alot more than someone who has easy money. Get the 58 home slap the trim and parts on flip it and im sur eyou can get a nice running 61-64 rag for it.
> *


  i hope he can


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by solo20_@May 31 2010, 02:38 PM~17655487
> *thats the problem just look at these recent posters saying well btc built bad ass cars and thats its basically okay 1 guy got screwed that bull shit. iam pretty sure btc has screwed people in the past its just happen that this guy made noise about it on the internet. if btc wanted to do right it would have never got to this point. They striaght out took advantage of this guy so why in the hell wouldt he burn them not only that they use his fucking parts on someone eles car.The intent was fuck this guy
> *


X2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Im sure people will come out the wood works, a lot of people don't wanna admit too being fucked over etc. or don't wanna burn bridges with certain people. A relationship changes when it involves money things become business and then you find out how fucked up someone is. 

But I really give props to the homie for keeping his cool and being an adult about the situation, im sure many of us would be in jail. But karma is a motherfucker and in due time things will work out.

All I have to say is its time to get everyone together throw a bbq, and get this car finished.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Str8 Klownin_@Jun 2 2010, 12:53 AM~17672108
> *X2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Im sure people will come out the wood works, a lot of people don't wanna admit too being fucked over etc. or don't wanna burn bridges with certain people. A relationship changes when it involves money things become business and then you find out how fucked up someone is.
> 
> But I really give props to the homie for keeping his cool and being an adult about the situation, im sure many of us would be in jail. But karma is a motherfucker and in due time things will work out.
> 
> All I have to say is its time to get everyone together throw a bbq, and get this car finished.
> *


The funny thing is he can still make things right by sending me a check but he chooses not to. If he really wanted to make things right then it would of been done already.


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

damn sad to see such a bad build come to this kind of ending, I myself thought this was going to be a fairytale ending and one of the baddest rides was going to come out of it. My 2 cents dont mean shit but in my experience if you dont live close to the shop were you can be in there almost everyday, you will get fucked. Shit most of the time if you pop in you still get fucked but once a month and 400 miles apart its almost a sure thing, I know they are a reputable shop and I often thought of how nice it would be to have the money to do it but its some risky shit. I know you probably got mothafuckas telling you this for pages and pages so I'll just finish by saying the mediocre work they did looks better than alot of shit that other people have done, still going to be tough when its complete..


----------



## rollindeep408

:around:


----------



## northbay

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 3 2010, 07:43 PM~17689674
> *:around:
> *


I think Mario auto works would of been the way to go.


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jun 3 2010, 12:52 PM~17686262
> *The funny thing is he can still make things right by sending me a check but he chooses not to. If he really wanted to make things right then it would of been done already.
> *


Very true.

Seems like he's got some real personal issues with you. Hopefully something can be worked out that can benefit you both.


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Jun 3 2010, 08:29 PM~17690199
> *I think Mario auto works would of been the way to go.
> *


X2! They are bringing my car back from the dead and you can trust them.


----------



## Models IV Life

SEND YOUR RIDE TO JONNY SALTER!! HOMIE BUILDS SOME OF THE BEST OUT IN THE EAST!! :biggrin:


----------



## Huggies

Damn man... I'm sorry to read all of this...  

I've been asking a few questions to lil members around prior to order a Stayfast top for my 63... as well as bumper guards... grill guards and rear antennas... and none of my questions were clearly answered... So I guessed that BTC was the best impala shop to make business with anyways and placed the order. I paid for my top on the 15 of april... to get the order gooing... was supposed to take a week to produce... 

Now, were are in june... and most of my PM's don't get any feed back... last message I had was the 29th... telling me I would have that my stuffed was shipped and tracking info would be sent by the computer shop the next tuesday... but still... nothing...

Keep your head up, Lowriding would be very easier if people we order parts from would be more serious about customer care...


Hugues


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by Huggies_@Jun 6 2010, 11:20 AM~17709099
> *Damn man... I'm sorry to read all of this...
> 
> I've been asking a few questions to lil members around prior to order a Stayfast top for my 63... as well as bumper guards... grill guards and rear antennas... and none of my questions were clearly answered... So I guessed that BTC was the best impala shop to make business with anyways and placed the order. I paid for my top on the 15 of april... to get the order gooing... was supposed to take a week to produce...
> 
> Now, were are in june... and most of my PM's don't get any feed back... last message I had was the 29th... telling me I would have that my stuffed was shipped and tracking info would be sent by the computer shop the next tuesday... but still... nothing...
> 
> Keep your head up, Lowriding would be very easier if people we order parts from would be more serious about customer care...
> Hugues
> *


DAMN!!!


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Huggies_@Jun 6 2010, 12:20 PM~17709099
> *Damn man... I'm sorry to read all of this...
> 
> I've been asking a few questions to lil members around prior to order a Stayfast top for my 63... as well as bumper guards... grill guards and rear antennas... and none of my questions were clearly answered... So I guessed that BTC was the best impala shop to make business with anyways and placed the order. I paid for my top on the 15 of april... to get the order gooing... was supposed to take a week to produce...
> 
> Now, were are in june... and most of my PM's don't get any feed back... last message I had was the 29th... telling me I would have that my stuffed was shipped and tracking info would be sent by the computer shop the next tuesday... but still... nothing...
> 
> Keep your head up, Lowriding would be very easier if people we order parts from would be more serious about customer care...
> Hugues
> *


Yeah there always nice to you and tell you what you want hear before you give them money then after the transaction they could give two shits about you all they want is your money :uh:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Jun 3 2010, 10:29 PM~17690199
> *I think Mario auto works would of been the way to go.
> *


X10,000,000


GREAT FUCKING PEOPLE. AND GREAT WORK.


----------



## SJDEUCE

i love to see john in Nor CAl :roflmao:


----------



## elcoshiloco

> _Originally posted by Huggies_@Jun 6 2010, 12:20 PM~17709099
> *Damn man... I'm sorry to read all of this...
> 
> I've been asking a few questions to lil members around prior to order a Stayfast top for my 63... as well as bumper guards... grill guards and rear antennas... and none of my questions were clearly answered... So I guessed that BTC was the best impala shop to make business with anyways and placed the order. I paid for my top on the 15 of april... to get the order gooing... was supposed to take a week to produce...
> 
> Now, were are in june... and most of my PM's don't get any feed back... last message I had was the 29th... telling me I would have that my stuffed was shipped and tracking info would be sent by the computer shop the next tuesday... but still... nothing...
> 
> Keep your head up, Lowriding would be very easier if people we order parts from would be more serious about customer care...
> Hugues
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Huggies_@Jun 6 2010, 02:20 PM~17709099
> *Damn man... I'm sorry to read all of this...
> 
> I've been asking a few questions to lil members around prior to order a Stayfast top for my 63... as well as bumper guards... grill guards and rear antennas... and none of my questions were clearly answered... So I guessed that BTC was the best impala shop to make business with anyways and placed the order. I paid for my top on the 15 of april... to get the order gooing... was supposed to take a week to produce...
> 
> Now, were are in june... and most of my PM's don't get any feed back... last message I had was the 29th... telling me I would have that my stuffed was shipped and tracking info would be sent by the computer shop the next tuesday... but still... nothing...
> 
> Keep your head up, Lowriding would be very easier if people we order parts from would be more serious about customer care...
> Hugues
> *


BTC makes it hard for a lot of us to lowride...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

wow :wow:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Huggies_@Jun 6 2010, 02:20 PM~17709099
> *Damn man... I'm sorry to read all of this...
> 
> I've been asking a few questions to lil members around prior to order a Stayfast top for my 63... as well as bumper guards... grill guards and rear antennas... and none of my questions were clearly answered... So I guessed that BTC was the best impala shop to make business with anyways and placed the order. I paid for my top on the 15 of april... to get the order gooing... was supposed to take a week to produce...
> 
> Now, were are in june... and most of my PM's don't get any feed back... last message I had was the 29th... telling me I would have that my stuffed was shipped and tracking info would be sent by the computer shop the next tuesday... but still... nothing...
> 
> Keep your head up, Lowriding would be very easier if people we order parts from would be more serious about customer care...
> Hugues
> *


----------



## DELGADO74

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 3 2010, 06:43 PM~17689674
> *:around:
> *


get off the computer and go to town on the 59, it happened already, :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 31 2010, 12:58 AM~17651629
> *I don't blame you, why would you? You haven't had work done there so you wouldnt have any reason too. Would you refer anyone to the place thats had your 58 for years? Seems like you have been on the short end of the stick yourself so you know how ray feels and probably have that same anger inside but you need to do what ray did go get your car and move on and find a way to get it done by any means.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 805MAC1961

I always look up this topic, hoping to see that Ray has all HIS parts back and his car is on its way to being completed. Ray, lets get this Ranfla knocked out! 

I'm not trying to pry, cause i know its your business, and i'm not in your position, but after you getting a lawyer, didn't you get anywhere with BTC? I'm sure your lawyer had to have seen the pics of your items, and the ones you got back. I would think you had a case right there, or BTC would have admitted some wrong and got you what you were entitled, as i'm sure they are a reputable place that builds some of the dopest rides on the road. I'm sure that after a year of it just sitting, I would have picked up my shit and gone else where, so why did you wait soooooo long? 

Hope to see this in Vegas this year!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Jun 17 2010, 05:13 PM~17818026
> *get off the computer and go to town on the 59, it happened already,  :biggrin:
> *




get your ass over here and fix the frame then :0 so you can get back to work on that lincoln :biggrin: ray is taking donations :uh:


----------



## northbay

TTT


----------



## informer

this is how we build cars in montreal.

from the ground up.

good job man


----------



## chevbombs

Damm! I was looking over your post and I though this is going to be a fucking bad ass car!

Too bad about the situation....man :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## solo20

looks like people are coming out the wood work and exposing btc for the rats they are


----------



## sjrider71

whats up with the status any updates. cant wait to see this done and on the roads of San Jo :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

:around:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jun 6 2010, 07:49 PM~17711895
> *i love to see john in Nor CAl :roflmao:
> *


you know he wouldn't come up

he hasn't took care of his business with the 59, BTC should make an apology and take care of the 59


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 12 2010, 03:24 PM~18294468
> *:around:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by sjrider71_@Aug 12 2010, 08:00 AM~18291748
> *whats up with the status any updates. cant wait to see this done and on the roads of San Jo :biggrin:
> *


The 59 is just sitting I don't have the money to replace the thousands of dollars in parts that I already paid for. So it's going to take another year or two to get the car done I just don't have to money to finish the 59 right now


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## rightwire

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Aug 16 2010, 09:39 PM~18328971
> *The 59 is just sitting I don't have the money to replace the thousands of dollars in parts that I already paid for. So it's going to take another year or two to get the car done I just don't have to money to finish the 59 right now
> *


what parts do you need


----------



## Dreammaker65

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Aug 16 2010, 09:39 PM~18328971
> *The 59 is just sitting I don't have the money to replace the thousands of dollars in parts that I already paid for. So it's going to take another year or two to get the car done I just don't have to money to finish the 59 right now
> *


Thiz a fuck up situation and I feel bad for u Ray itz sad to know that a good guy like u keepz getn fucked over by theze shops. I wish u tha best of luck in hope u find away to come back up from thiz homie.........


----------



## sjrider71

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Aug 16 2010, 10:39 PM~18328971
> *The 59 is just sitting I don't have the money to replace the thousands of dollars in parts that I already paid for. So it's going to take another year or two to get the car done I just don't have to money to finish the 59 right now
> *


damn homie that sucks but fuck it don't let it get you down to much. as you no better than other money comes and goes. its a part of life in your case its a fucked up situation. but the only thing you can do now is strive and finish the 59 so u can show that even though you got fucked in your deal your still coming out on top. with 1 clean ass 59. :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

To the top for "UNFINISHED BUSINESS".


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by sjrider71_@Aug 17 2010, 10:21 AM~18331935
> *damn homie that sucks but fuck it don't let it get you down to much. as you no better than other money comes and goes. its a part of life in your case its a fucked up situation. but the only thing you can do now is strive and finish the 59 so u can show that even though you got fucked in your deal your still coming out on top. with 1 clean ass 59. :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## Mr Impala

you wanna sell it?


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 18 2010, 02:20 AM~18340649
> *you wanna sell it?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 18 2010, 01:20 AM~18340649
> *you wanna sell it?
> *


No thanks not for sell :nono:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Aug 18 2010, 11:51 AM~18343468
> *No thanks not for sell  :nono:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Aug 18 2010, 12:51 PM~18343468
> *No thanks not for sell  :nono:
> *


That's right this one will get finished just gonna take awhile to bounce back and get done the right way engine is damn near done ray handle it


----------



## HustlerSpank

:wow:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 18 2010, 12:05 PM~18343566
> *That's right this one will get finished just gonna take awhile to bounce back and get done the right way engine is damn near done ray handle it
> *


:run:


----------



## impalaluv

what color is that looks clean !


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 18 2010, 01:20 AM~18340649
> *you wanna sell it?
> *


 :0 u have enough projects :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 18 2010, 02:20 AM~18340649
> *you wanna sell it?
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 18 2010, 02:05 PM~18343566
> *That's right this one will get finished just gonna take awhile to bounce back and get done the right way engine is damn near done ray handle it
> *


----------



## sj59

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 18 2010, 12:05 PM~18343566
> *That's right this one will get finished just gonna take awhile to bounce back and get done the right way engine is damn near done ray handle it
> *



you know the rules....pics or it never happened


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Aug 19 2010, 01:16 PM~18353931
> *you know the rules....pics or it never happened
> *


x59


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Aug 19 2010, 02:16 PM~18353931
> *you know the rules....pics or it never happened
> *


What pics


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

we did alittle work on the 59 this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## sand1

thats nice :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Sep 8 2010, 05:41 PM~18518516
> *we did alittle work on the 59 this weekend  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: A 59 IS THE BEST CAR IN MY BOOK :cheesy: LOVE THIS ONE GREAT JOB :thumbsup:


----------



## Sparky

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Sep 8 2010, 04:41 PM~18518516
> *we did alittle work on the 59 this weekend  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this car is fucken bad homie seen it at bowtie while back :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Sep 8 2010, 04:41 PM~18518516
> *we did alittle work on the 59 this weekend  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: Thats whats up Ray!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Unfinished Business getting some attention. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 8 2010, 08:30 PM~18519664
> *Unfinished Business getting some attention. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


very cool, keep it going :cheesy:


----------



## Coast One

:run:


----------



## sj59

its about fuckin time...


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Sep 8 2010, 05:43 PM~18518527
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:worship: :worship:


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Sep 8 2010, 05:45 PM~18518541
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Sep 8 2010, 06:45 PM~18518541
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 who is that fat guy .... :squint: at least the right side looks good! :loco:


----------



## Maximus1959

Good to see this Ray! :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64

:thumbsup: looks like alot of cars going bust out for next summer :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Sep 9 2010, 12:24 AM~18522089
> *:thumbsup: looks like alot of cars going bust out for next summer :biggrin:
> *



hno:


----------



## Models IV Life

HMMMM RAY'S "REVENGE IS A BITCH" 59' RAG!!!


----------



## Black86Cutty

quality takes time take your time do it rite, wen you bring the car out let it speak for itself


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

nice bro. like they said. "bout time" :biggrin: 


let me know if i can b of any help 2 u guys


----------



## rollindeep408

hey ray should i post an engine pic :0 








:biggrin:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~




----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Glad to see this car comin along!

Lookin sick :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXFOE

This 59 rag is so bad.  
Good work!


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 18 2010, 01:20 AM~18340649
> *you wanna sell it?
> *


 :uh: :angry: 

u see they fuck you then the vultures come in


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

I'm glad to see you're working on it now, keep your head up and "Unfinished Business" is a good name for it.


----------



## Mr. Antiguo

Looking good Ray.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## uniques66

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 10 2010, 09:24 AM~18533491
> *:uh:  :angry:
> 
> u see they fuck you then the vultures come in
> *



And you know were he was going to get the parts from to finish it if Ray sold it to him !!!!!!! :machinegun: Like Mr lopez Said " Fuck Those Puto's"

Get Down Ray and Crew :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY

bad ass!!! 59


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 9 2010, 11:37 PM~18531553
> *hey ray should i post an engine pic  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


no that's my only secret going to pick more engine parts today from D-cheese


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Sep 10 2010, 12:46 PM~18534384
> *no that's my only secret going to pick more engine parts today from D-cheese
> *



nice hit me up so larry can get the fucker ready to run 

thanks to everyone for all the good words lets keep ray focused on this thing despite all the problems :happysad:


----------



## ShakeRoks

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 10 2010, 12:37 AM~18531553
> *hey ray should i post an engine pic  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


What color is that? This car is badass!


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 10 2010, 12:27 PM~18534717
> *nice hit me up so larry can get the fucker ready to run
> 
> thanks to everyone for all the good words lets keep ray focused on this thing despite all the problems  :happysad:
> *


car has a good story, lots of twist and turns, sad parts, joyfull parts, suspense... 
stay tune for more... in the adventures of rays 59. :biggrin:


----------



## REYXTC

TTT FOR A BAD 59!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 10 2010, 01:44 PM~18534811
> *car has a good story, lots of twist and turns, sad parts, joyfull parts, suspense...
> stay tune for more... in the adventures of rays 59. :biggrin:
> *



ray gonna need you to redo some shit coast stay tunned :roflmao:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by ShakeRoks_@Sep 10 2010, 01:36 PM~18534765
> *What color is that? This car is badass!
> *


color is og aspen green just added a little to it


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 10 2010, 12:24 PM~18533491
> *:uh:  :angry:
> 
> u see they fuck you then the vultures come in
> *


So rays chrome that turned up missing went on copper nine?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Sep 10 2010, 02:46 PM~18534384
> *no that's my only secret going to pick more engine parts today from D-cheese
> *


Rich is the man, good hands with Goodies Speed Shop.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64+Sep 10 2010, 09:24 AM~18533491-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :angry:
> 
> u see they fuck you then the vultures come in
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> car wasn't for me my homie was looking ot buy one I wouldnt own another mans lowrider that he built.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-uniques66_@Sep 10 2010, 11:03 AM~18534135
> *And you know were he was going to get the parts from to finish it if Ray sold it to him !!!!!!! :machinegun: Like Mr lopez Said " Fuck Those Puto's"
> 
> Get Down Ray and Crew  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I wasn't going to get any parts from anywhere not my deal I have always been cool to ray his problems with john are with john not me I know what went down and have said it before it was a bad situation shit happens its unfortunate but it does.




> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 10 2010, 02:42 PM~18535576
> *So rays chrome that turned up missing went on copper nine?
> *


WOW thats funny so your calling me a thief? What did i steal supposedly thats missing? I sold copper 9 a LONG time ago I didnt even work at Johns shop when I was bbuilding tha car. You got alot of nerves calling me a thief homeboy and if i see you in person you better be willing to back it up cuz I dont appreciate being called a thief and I will knock you out of your ****** ass crocs


----------



## juandik

been watching this topic from day one glad to see it coming together bro, good luck on the finish. 




and he said crocs ......


----------



## LOW64RAG

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 10 2010, 08:24 AM~18533491
> *:uh:  :angry:
> 
> u see they fuck you then the vultures come in
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: DAMN IT see thats how shit gets started :nono: :nono: Hey when i went up with my Primo to pick up your homies 64 SS you said you werent into Drama hmmm


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:uh: damn, a lot of drama starting again.


all that shit is done, rays working on and thru the shit. lets just wish him luck and offer support to finnally see this ride on the streets. :drama: 






DRAMA FREE


----------



## wired61

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LOW64RAG

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Sep 10 2010, 03:51 PM~18536324
> *:uh:  damn, a lot of drama starting again.
> all that shit is done, rays working on and thru the shit. lets just wish him luck and offer support to finnally see this ride on the streets.    :drama:
> DRAMA FREE
> 
> *


Exactly fuck the drama I think we are all on the site to see this Bad ass 59 get done . If people have issues with other people handle your shit and let this guy get this thing done . Ray I dont know you but you have a clean ride and I wish you luck with it


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Aug 16 2010, 10:39 PM~18328971
> *The 59 is just sitting I don't have the money to replace the thousands of dollars in parts that I already paid for. So it's going to take another year or two to get the car done I just don't have to money to finish the 59 right now
> *


  x56 I'm 5K over budget on paint due to a paint shop that closed and almost got my car sent to an inpound, it really made the build go to a crawl and almost got my project sold. This is a beautiful car don't give up on it. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Sep 10 2010, 03:10 PM~18535746
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: DAMN IT see thats how shit gets started  :nono:  :nono: Hey when i went up with my Primo to pick up your homies 64 SS you said you werent into Drama hmmm
> *


  im not, serious question if your car got fucked over by my friend then after, I asked about selling me parts wouldn't that be disrespectful or maybe even me being a vulture ( some people would say opportunist ) but in many peoples eyes i would be a bastard for that

So i have nothing in stake with this just making a reply, did we burn your cousin for the 64? weren't we cool with you guys ? right


----------



## 805MAC1961

Hope to see it at the Vegas Super Show next month! :wow:


----------



## Wizzard

Good to see you putting in work on your 59! 
Leave all the BS behind you and keep up the good work! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1980lincoln

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Sep 8 2010, 07:45 PM~18518541
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 12 2010, 12:10 AM~18545464
> * im not, serious question if your car got fucked over by my friend then after, I asked about selling me parts wouldn't that be disrespectful or maybe even me being a vulture ( some people would say opportunist ) but in many peoples eyes i would be a bastard for that
> 
> So i have nothing in stake with this just making a reply, did we burn your cousin for the 64? weren't we cool with you guys ? right
> *



Vulture? I asked if he wanted to sell it. I wasn't saying hey can i get your car for 5000.00 my homie was ready to spend 35k+ for a 59 rag. I dont want the car wasn't even for me. Im not really tripping on your comment but Seth basically called me a thief saying rays parts went on my 59 HT and you know as well as I do if your going to imply someone stole something on a public forum you better be ready to back it up.


----------



## LOW64RAG

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 11 2010, 11:10 PM~18545464
> * im not, serious question if your car got fucked over by my friend then after, I asked about selling me parts wouldn't that be disrespectful or maybe even me being a vulture ( some people would say opportunist ) but in many peoples eyes i would be a bastard for that
> 
> So i have nothing in stake with this just making a reply, did we burn your cousin for the 64? weren't we cool with you guys ? right
> *


For 1 if my friend fucked you over thats your deal not mine 

Ya you were cool with us. Brent is a friend of mine and I don't think he was a part of what went down with Ray and John (AS far as that goes they are the ones that know what went down ) Brent has always been a straight up guy I have never made a comment on this issue but when you call a friend of mine a Vulture thats something else and I think if the opportunity came up for you to buy this car would you ?
And for another issue alot of stuff was done half ass on the 64 air cleaner filter was cut in half instead of buying a new one , gas pedal linkage was half assed ( gas pedal got stuck and he almost wreaked the car ) trunk display was installed but no thought was taken to remove it if you need to change the battery out, we replaced the gear box and power steering cyl.was leaking bad had to rebuild it not knocking the car but there were alot of issues with it not everyone builds cars the same . 

anyways lets just drop it


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 12 2010, 11:33 AM~18547484
> *Vulture? I asked if he wanted to sell it. I wasn't saying hey can i get your car for 5000.00 my homie was ready to spend 35k+ for a 59 rag. I dont want the car wasn't even for me. Im not really tripping on your comment but Seth basically called me a thief saying rays parts went on my 59 HT and you know as well as I do if your going to imply someone stole something on a public forum you better be ready to back it up.
> *


If im reading seths comment right he never came out and called you a thief he just asked a question about the vulture comment am i right?


----------



## no joke

ok everybody lets drop the issues we are making this guys topic full of drama when we should just be supporting him to hurry up and finish the car, the only reason why Mr Impala posted if the car was for sale is because he is a good friend of mine and we help each other out alot, and i told him to find me a 59 rag, just like he has found other cars for me in the past that i have bought, so homie sorry for posting on your topic keep your head up and finish up this badass rag


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by big C_@Sep 12 2010, 12:05 PM~18547663
> *If im reading seths comment right he never came out and called you a thief he just asked a question about the vulture comment am i right?
> *



he said the "missing chrome" ended up on my car well if it was missing it was stolen so he clearly stated the missing parts went oin my car implying i took them. Thats the only way to read into that.


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 12 2010, 01:50 PM~18548203
> *he said the "missing chrome" ended up on my car well if it was missing it was stolen so he clearly stated the missing parts went oin my car implying i took them. Thats the only way to read into that.
> *


No you made an assumption on that his quote ended with a question mark not a period  clearley he was questioning a comment that was made by another member I think you were a little mislead by the question :thumbsup:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 9 2010, 11:37 PM~18531553
> *hey ray should i post an engine pic  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Do your thing ray cars comming along nicely backyard boogie all the way homie :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by big C_@Sep 12 2010, 03:38 PM~18548693
> *No you made an assumption on that his quote ended with a question mark not a period  clearley he was questioning a comment that was made by another member I think you were a little mislead by the question :thumbsup:
> *



naw i got the point it went from me asking if the car was for sale from soeone saying the vultures come in then his missing parts ended up on my 59 ht. Shit was un called for dude dont need to mention me in any way


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 12 2010, 04:36 PM~18548996
> *naw i got the point it went from me asking if the car was for sale from soeone saying the vultures come in then his missing parts ended up on my 59 ht. Shit was un called for dude dont need to mention me in any way
> *


I don't believe Brent had anything to do with the missing parts but some one got my parts in that shop and it wasn't me. So now I must move on and do it all over again one day the car will get done


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Sep 12 2010, 05:26 PM~18549265
> *I don't believe Brent had anything to do with the missing parts but some one got my parts in that shop and it wasn't me. So now I must move on and do it all over again one day the car will get done
> *



thought john gave you all your parts for the most part?


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 12 2010, 08:20 PM~18550799
> *thought john gave you all your parts for the most part?
> *


Some stuff but not everything and most of what he gave wasn't mine bunch of rusty junk never gave me my drive shaft that I paid for and a cheap ass radiator when I had a becool that cost me $900 so just those two parts that I mentioned cost me $1450


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Sep 12 2010, 08:33 PM~18550933
> *Some stuff but not everything and most of what he gave wasn't mine bunch of rusty junk never gave me my drive shaft that I paid for and a cheap ass radiator when I had a becool that cost me $900 so just those two parts that I mentioned cost me $1450
> *


oh ok well if its any help the place you want to get your drivesahft from is mountain driveline in showlow az. Sorry this topic turned to shit for a minute I just didnt appreciate seth's implying I would steal from you or anyone else. good luck on the build and if you need anything hit me up


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Sep 12 2010, 11:33 AM~18547484-->
> 
> 
> 
> Vulture? I asked if he wanted to sell it. I wasn't saying hey can i get your car for 5000.00 my homie was ready to spend 35k+ for a 59 rag. I dont want the car wasn't even for me. Im not really tripping on your comment but Seth basically called me a thief saying rays parts went on my 59 HT and you know as well as I do if your going to imply someone stole something on a public forum you better be ready to back it up.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LOW64RAG_@Sep 12 2010, 11:36 AM~18547495
> *For 1 if my friend fucked you over thats your deal not mine
> 
> Ya you were cool with us. Brent is a friend of mine and I don't think he was a part of what went down with Ray and John (AS far as that goes they are the ones that know what went down ) Brent has always been a straight up guy I have never made a comment on this issue but when you call a friend of mine a Vulture thats something else  and I think if the opportunity came up for you to buy this car would you ?
> And for another issue  alot of stuff was done half ass on the 64  air cleaner filter was cut in half instead of buying a new one  , gas pedal linkage was half assed  ( gas pedal got stuck and he almost wreaked the car ) trunk display was installed but no thought was taken to remove it if you need to change the battery out, we replaced the gear box and power steering cyl.was leaking bad had to rebuild it not knocking the car but there were alot of  issues with it not everyone builds cars the same .
> 
> anyways lets  just drop it
> *




ok no more Drama - so how did everyones football team do today? :happysad:


----------



## westsidehydros

i like 59 rags
:biggrin:


----------



## low4ever

DRAMA 9..... :dunno: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 10 2010, 05:52 PM~18535640
> *
> WOW thats funny so your calling me a thief? What did i steal supposedly thats missing? I sold copper 9 a LONG time ago I didnt even work at Johns shop when I was bbuilding tha car. You got alot of nerves calling me a thief homeboy and if i see you in person you better be willing to back it up cuz I dont appreciate being called a thief and I will knock you out of your ****** ass crocs
> *


in the 10 years ive known you, ive never heard you talk shit before. :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 14 2010, 02:39 PM~18566745
> *in the 10 years ive known you, ive never heard you talk shit before. :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



i dont persoanly know mr impala, but like most men, offense is taken when someone would call you a thief. i would be pissed too


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 14 2010, 10:39 PM~18566745
> *in the 10 years ive known you, ive never heard you talk shit before. :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


The world is changing, who ever thought that hardcore avatar of yours could ever be replaced? :0


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Sep 14 2010, 06:12 PM~18567006
> *The world is changing, who ever thought that hardcore avatar of yours could ever be replaced?  :0
> *


 :wow:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 14 2010, 03:39 PM~18566745
> *in the 10 years ive known you, ive never heard you talk shit before. :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


LMAO i have. Hes just an internet nice guy, dont let him fool you. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 14 2010, 04:08 PM~18567429
> *LMAO i have. Hes just an internet nice guy, dont let him fool you. :biggrin:
> *


LOL says the man who snatched a guy out of a window :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

crocs lol. good one


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 15 2010, 10:12 AM~18574173
> *LOL says the man who snatched a guy out of a window  :biggrin:
> *


What makes that so "gangsta" is that it was a HOUSE window, lol...... i bet that fool never sits next to the window with his blinds open at night ever again in his life, lol. I bet he shit himself.... fool thought he was safe in his own house till a crazy muthafucka smashed his window out and snatched his ass up!!! :angry:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 15 2010, 11:11 AM~18574593
> *crocs lol. good one
> *


Oh... like you dont have any screwed and chopped ones..... :uh:


----------



## sanhonda22

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Sep 10 2010, 03:51 PM~18536324
> *:uh:  damn, a lot of drama starting again.
> all that shit is done, rays working on and thru the shit. lets just wish him luck and offer support to finnally see this ride on the streets.    :drama:
> DRAMA FREE
> 
> *



I agree.


----------



## BIGTITO64

Any updates bro


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 24 2010, 04:59 PM~18654533
> *Any updates bro
> *


Not really just bolted on a couple of engine parts that's about it. The next thing I need to do is get all the panels repainted so I can get the front clip and doors on the car.


----------



## ShakeRoks

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 10 2010, 02:44 PM~18535237
> *color is og aspen green just added a little to it
> *


Where did you get your interior from? Is that all vinyl for the convertibles? I've never seen it that dark for the hardtops. Same colors I want to go with for my 59'! Your car is looking good man.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by ShakeRoks_@Sep 27 2010, 09:43 AM~18672175
> *Where did you get your interior from? Is that all vinyl for the convertibles? I've never seen it that dark for the hardtops. Same colors I want to go with for my 59'! Your car is looking good man.
> *


it's a custom cars 1 kit not a stock color for 59 it's different greens in a 59 interior pattern


----------



## ShakeRoks

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Sep 27 2010, 12:59 PM~18673188
> *it's a custom cars 1 kit not a stock color for 59 it's different greens in a 59 interior pattern
> *


 :0 Deep Pockets = Custom Colors :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by ShakeRoks_@Sep 29 2010, 09:46 AM~18691589
> *:0 Deep Pockets = Custom Colors  :biggrin:
> *



not really that much more i have a custom color on order for mine


----------



## ShakeRoks

Do you have pictures of the door panels?


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 29 2010, 06:32 PM~18695965
> *not really that much more i have a custom color on order for mine
> *


when i ordered my cars 1 kit they told me 500 more for custom colors. i guess its not that much more when your already spending a couple grand on a kit


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Sep 29 2010, 10:24 PM~18697799
> *when i ordered my cars 1 kit they told me 500 more for custom colors. i guess its not that much more when your already spending a couple grand on a kit
> *


i didnt pay that then again my car wont be done anytime soon either just picking up the pieces one by one


----------



## rightwire

> _Originally posted by ShakeRoks_@Sep 29 2010, 06:54 PM~18696162
> *Do you have pictures of the door panels?
> *


:0


----------



## ShakeRoks

> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 If you look really close you can see a 59' Impala! :0


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Sep 30 2010, 09:37 AM~18701383
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Damn, that shit has power windows!! :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s




----------



## KERRBSS

:biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre

> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 If you look really close you can see a 59' Impala! :0
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see a 59 in that pic. :wow:
Click to expand...


----------



## Sin Sixty

> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 If you look really close you can see a 59' Impala! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see it :dunno:
Click to expand...


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre+Sep 30 2010, 07:01 PM~18705902-->
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see a 59 in that pic. :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin Sixty_@Sep 30 2010, 07:26 PM~18706121
> *I can't see it  :dunno:
> *


im thinkin the same thing


----------



## Loco 61

> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :0 :0


----------



## 408models

what up fam. :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

[/quote]

*there is a 59 in pic where?* :biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Sep 30 2010, 11:37 AM~18701383
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 . . "Right-click, save" on that mofo there ! :biggrin:


----------



## uniques66

*IT HAS TO BE A CRIME TO BE THAT FINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: *

OK Ray, Now lets see some more pics of You and the Crew putting that Bad Ass Ride Back Together. :wave: :wave:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

I'm at the Vegas show a lot of new cars out here I'll come back with some new ideas for the 59


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Oct 9 2010, 03:57 PM~18773254
> *I'm at the Vegas show a lot of new cars out here I'll come back with some new ideas for the 59
> *



 :rimshot:


----------



## 64Rag

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Oct 9 2010, 09:24 PM~18775212
> *  :rimshot:
> *


Nice meeting you in vegas.


----------



## xavierthexman

Ray! Great to meet you bro. Pulling for you to get this car done!


----------



## CHE1

dam, I just want to see a car built.


----------



## NmE60

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Aug 18 2010, 11:51 AM~18343468
> *No thanks not for sell  :nono:
> *


 :biggrin: thats right homie keep it in NORTHERN CALI  TTT for the bad a$$ Nina......fuking love this build homie......cant wait to see it rollin in the streets


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

I had the fenders sand blasted and primed so now it's off to do the bodywork the rusty one has a bad cancer spot


----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Oct 26 2010, 07:45 PM~18916465
> *I had the fenders sand blasted and primed so now it's off to do the bodywork the rusty one has a bad cancer spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that sucks cause your og fenders were clean somebody got nice fenders :squint: and by the looks of it you got a bel air fender with no trim holes nice :uh: 

keep pushin ray


----------



## sanhonda22

Glad to see this thing finally moving forward in the right direction.


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by sanhonda22_@Oct 28 2010, 11:50 PM~18933428
> *Glad to see this thing finally moving forward in the right direction.
> *


X59!


----------



## DirtyBird2

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Sep 8 2010, 05:41 PM~18518516
> *we did alittle work on the 59 this weekend  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## uniques66

*So that's what you get when you have BowTie Connection work on your car. Now Im going to look at all of there builds woundering how hacked is that car Im looking at under the paint! * :nono: :scrutinize:


----------



## CROWDS91

TTT


----------



## elcoshiloco

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Oct 30 2010, 10:05 PM~18950210
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that's what you get when you have BowTie Connection work on your car. Now Im going to look at all of there builds woundering how hacked is that car Im looking at under the paint!   :nono:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :0


----------



## DELGADO74

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Oct 26 2010, 05:48 PM~18916491
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: almost there?????


----------



## 53choptop

This is a bad ass post, the updates really give us a clear picture of the work involved, love 59's!!


----------



## 408models

what up FAM, c u gettin started again


----------



## rollindeep408

:run:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Oct 30 2010, 10:05 PM~18950210
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that's what you get when you have BowTie Connection work on your car. Now Im going to look at all of there builds woundering how hacked is that car Im looking at under the paint!   :nono:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## elcoshiloco

ttt


----------



## CHE1




----------



## Coast One

ttt


----------



## CHUCKS66

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Beautiful 59!


----------



## RUSTY_PLIERS

:nicoderm:


----------



## CHUCC




----------



## rollindeep408

whats up family i picked you up more replacment parts :angry: get them out to chrome


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 13 2011, 11:16 PM~19864148
> *whats up family i picked you up more replacment parts :angry:  get them out to chrome
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

Any updates? It looks like this car is not that far off from being completed. Definatly one of the nicer cars out there.


----------



## SJDEUCE




----------



## xavierthexman

Bump for RAY!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

WOW SORRY FOR THA LOSS


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Feb 14 2011, 11:26 AM~19866685
> *Any updates? It looks like this car is not that far off from being completed. Definatly one of the nicer cars out there.
> *


 have not been able to work on the 59 lately do to my dad going into the hospital 2 months ago and come to find out he has stage 4 cancer of the throat and lung and won't live much longer :tears: I'll get the car done one day it's just not high priority right now


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

ohh thats shit wish the best for ur dad


----------



## 801Rider

:angel: Wish the best to your dad, you've been through some shit :nosad:


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 15 2011, 11:29 AM~20096929
> *have not been able to work on the 59 lately do to my dad going into the hospital 2 months ago and come to find out he has stage 4 cancer of the throat and lung and won't live much longer  :tears: I'll get the car done one day it's just not high priority right now
> *


sorry to hear about your dad


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 15 2011, 10:29 AM~20096929
> *have not been able to work on the 59 lately do to my dad going into the hospital 2 months ago and come to find out he has stage 4 cancer of the throat and lung and won't live much longer  :tears: I'll get the car done one day it's just not high priority right now
> *


sorry brother, he is in our prayers


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 15 2011, 11:29 AM~20096929
> *have not been able to work on the 59 lately do to my dad going into the hospital 2 months ago and come to find out he has stage 4 cancer of the throat and lung and won't live much longer  :tears: I'll get the car done one day it's just not high priority right now
> *


Stay strong for your dad  

This has to be the most anticipated build on LIL, cant wait to see it done


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Thanks for the support It means a lot to me :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 15 2011, 01:29 PM~20096929
> *have not been able to work on the 59 lately do to my dad going into the hospital 2 months ago and come to find out he has stage 4 cancer of the throat and lung and won't live much longer  :tears: I'll get the car done one day it's just not high priority right now
> *


 :angel:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 15 2011, 11:29 AM~20096929
> *have not been able to work on the 59 lately do to my dad going into the hospital 2 months ago and come to find out he has stage 4 cancer of the throat and lung and won't live much longer  :tears: I'll get the car done one day it's just not high priority right now
> *


I'm sorry to here that my friend. I wish your father and your family well and look for you to bust out in the near future. Take care! :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## LURCH63

GOD BLESS YOUR DAD AND YOUR ENTIRE FAMILY


----------



## johnnypmaldonado

Thhats gonna be one bad ass car....


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

sorry to hear bout your dad ray. i dint know till right now. aint really been round much but if you need anything that i can help you with, let me know bro


----------



## SEISKUATROSS

> _Originally posted by franciscojrandrade_@Mar 17 2011, 07:52 AM~20112536
> *GOD BLESS YOUR DAD AND YOUR ENTIRE FAMILY
> *


x2


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Feb 26 2005, 11:29 AM~2779986
> *Here are my 4 Showtime pumps  :biggrin:
> *


all you need bro just a model right in the middle posing :0 :0


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 17 2011, 12:03 AM~20111394
> *I'm sorry to here that my friend. I wish your father and your family well and look for you to bust out in the near future. Take care! :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


 :0 bless your fam


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

This is how nice these fenders are great quality :uh:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

since my cruiser skirt trim got stolen I had to buy some new skirts so I picked up a set at the swap meet


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 31 2011, 11:14 AM~20228092
> *since my cruiser skirt trim got stolen I had to buy some new skirts so I picked up a set at the swap meet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## ke miras

Sucks to hear bout your dad. Wish you and your family the best. Were you able to get any kind of compensation from BTC? It looks like they really screwed you over!


----------



## CHE1

Hope you find yourself well


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 31 2011, 01:14 PM~20228092
> *since my cruiser skirt trim got stolen I had to buy some new skirts so I picked up a set at the swap meet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


back on track


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:thumbsup:


----------



## Black86Cutty




----------



## rollindeep408

ray my brother let me know if there is anything i can do your father was a great man and he will be missed r.i.p

:tears: :angel: :angel:


----------



## JUIC'D64

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 9 2011, 02:46 PM~20298660
> *ray my brother let me know if there is anything i can do your father was a great man and he will be missed r.i.p
> 
> :tears:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


x2 :angel:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 9 2011, 02:46 PM~20298660
> *ray my brother let me know if there is anything i can do your father was a great man and he will be missed r.i.p
> 
> :tears:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


My father passed away this morning he was a great man and will be missed with all my heart he was the reason I could build this 59 and now I want to finish it in his honor I'm just sad he will never get to ride with me RIP my father :angel: :tears:


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 9 2011, 03:15 PM~20298821
> *My father passed away this morning he was a great man and will be missed with all my heart he was the reason I could build this 59 and now I want to finish it in his honor I'm just sad he will never get to ride with me RIP my father  :angel:  :tears:
> *


 :angel: STAY STONG!


----------



## uniques66

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 9 2011, 03:15 PM~20298821
> *My father passed away this morning he was a great man and will be missed with all my heart he was the reason I could build this 59 and now I want to finish it in his honor I'm just sad he will never get to ride with me RIP my father  :angel:  :tears:
> *


 Hang in there Ray. Your Father resting now. No more pain and enjoying the after life. Your Father is not going to miss a beat when you are ridding in the 59. He will be sitting shotgun with you Ray now, then and forever more. That is a fact.

Much love & Respect to you and your family Ray.

Paul Lemus


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Apr 10 2011, 10:57 AM~20303657
> *Hang in there Ray. Your Father resting now. No more pain and enjoying the after life. Your Father is not going to miss a beat when you are ridding in the 59. He will be sitting shotgun with you Ray now, then and forever more. That is a fact.
> 
> Much love & Respect to you and your family Ray.
> 
> Paul Lemus
> *


thanks Paul


----------



## vengence

sorry to hear your father passed ray he is without pain now and may he R.I.P :angel: 

my condolences and remember he always gonna be ridin there with you


----------



## 909vert63

SORRY ABOUT YOUR LOST 
MAY YOUR DAD REST IN PEACE :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

RIP SORRY TO HEAR THAT


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

sorry about your dad Ray...May he rest in peace


----------



## xavierthexman

My thoughts & prayers go out to YOU and your family. RIP to your Pops.


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 9 2011, 03:15 PM~20298821
> *My father passed away this morning he was a great man and will be missed with all my heart he was the reason I could build this 59 and now I want to finish it in his honor I'm just sad he will never get to ride with me RIP my father  :angel:  :tears:
> *


 :angel: :angel:


----------



## SJDEUCE

:angel: :tears: rip


----------



## FRMVALLEJO2SANJO

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 9 2011, 03:15 PM~20298821
> *My father passed away this morning he was a great man and will be missed with all my heart he was the reason I could build this 59 and now I want to finish it in his honor I'm just sad he will never get to ride with me RIP my father  :angel:  :tears:
> *


MAY YOUR FATHER REST IN PARADISE HOMIE.... SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR LOSS RIDE FOR HIM BRO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:tears: sorry to hear about your dad bro. may he rest in peace. let me know if i can help you with anything bro.




:angel:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 9 2011, 03:15 PM~20298821
> *My father passed away this morning he was a great man and will be missed with all my heart he was the reason I could build this 59 and now I want to finish it in his honor I'm just sad he will never get to ride with me RIP my father  :angel:  :tears:
> *


 :angel: :angel: GOD BLESS YOU N YOUR FAMILY


----------



## rollindeep408

all done ray just waiting to hear from coast


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 9 2011, 02:15 PM~20298821
> *My father passed away this morning he was a great man and will be missed with all my heart he was the reason I could build this 59 and now I want to finish it in his honor I'm just sad he will never get to ride with me RIP my father  :angel:  :tears:
> *


sorry brother  . my dads the reason i built my truck and he too never got to ride in it. stay strong and you and your family are in my prayers


----------



## Sparky

keep it up homie and may god be with you seen this car while back when it was at bowtie looked like not too far from finish beautiful impala


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 13 2011, 08:00 PM~20333353
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all done ray just waiting to hear from coast
> *


 :0


----------



## Viejitos In Da House

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 13 2011, 08:00 PM~20333353
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all done ray just waiting to hear from coast
> *


  

god bless you and your family ray :angel:


----------



## Str8 Klownin

:angel:


----------



## firme64impala

Sorry for the loss of your father. There are some NOS 59 fenders on eBay, item numbers: 250807307856 and 250807308580 Hope this helps you out.


----------



## rollindeep408

thanks coast off to get murals now :angel: :angel:


----------



## D-Cheeze

Ttt


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 6 2011, 05:15 PM~20499629
> *Ttt
> *


The car is going to be in the works again I'm going to take it to it's forth shop The Hot Rod Service Company where D-cheese works to get it running and driving hopefully sometime next month :biggrin:


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 6 2011, 07:22 PM~20500256
> *The car is going to be in the works again I'm going to take it to it's forth shop The Hot Rod Service Company where D-cheese works to get it running and driving hopefully sometime next month :biggrin:
> *


  can't wait to see it finished


----------



## GREAT WHITE

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 6 2011, 07:22 PM~20500256
> *The car is going to be in the works again I'm going to take it to it's forth shop The Hot Rod Service Company where D-cheese works to get it running and driving hopefully sometime next month :biggrin:
> *


IF YOU TAKING IT TO D CHEESE THEN IT WILL BE IN GOOD HANDS.. GOOD TO SEE YOUR BACK AT IT BRO.. :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 6 2011, 06:22 PM~20500256
> *The car is going to be in the works again I'm going to take it to it's forth shop The Hot Rod Service Company where D-cheese works to get it running and driving hopefully sometime next month :biggrin:
> *


I got you covered man no worries its in good hands ....parts all got ordered today ...minute they show i will call you to get it done here :biggrin:


----------



## REYXTC

Thats whats up!!!! Get er' dun!!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 9 2011, 05:30 PM~20515992
> *I got you covered man no worries its in good hands ....parts all got ordered today ...minute they show i will call you to get it done here  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

you can always count on cheese :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 11 2011, 12:24 PM~20311130
> *thanks Paul
> *


sorry about your loss homie. i went thru the same a couple years ago. seems like in a way both our topics share the same ups and downs.


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@May 10 2011, 09:02 AM~20521671
> *you can always count on cheese  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 10 2011, 09:19 AM~20521789
> *sorry about your loss homie. i went thru the same a couple years ago. seems like in a way both our topics share the same ups and downs.
> *


yes sir I tried to get your 59 grill but I got out bid :angry: If you can get me one let me know I need one chromed


----------



## Viejitos In Da House

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@May 10 2011, 09:02 AM~20521671
> *you can always count on cheese  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 10 2011, 12:47 PM~20522769
> *yes sir I tried to get your 59 grill but I got out bid  :angry: If you can get me one let me know I need one chromed
> *


pm me info


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life+May 10 2011, 08:02 AM~20521671-->
> 
> 
> 
> you can always count on cheese  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2011, 10:36 AM~20522701
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Viejitos In Da House_@May 10 2011, 12:20 PM~20523407
> *
> *


thanks for the good words gentlemen .....car will be in good hands ....stuff like this is right up my shops alley  

http://hotrodservice.com/


----------



## rollindeep408




----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 11 2011, 05:20 PM~20532365
> *thanks for the good words gentlemen .....car will be in good hands ....stuff like this is right up my shops alley
> 
> http://hotrodservice.com/
> *



oh chit. i know where that is, by my hang out :biggrin: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 11 2011, 08:09 PM~20534327
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

I have my March power steering pump for sell on Ebay check it out 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...K%3AMESELX%3AIT


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 11 2011, 09:09 PM~20534327
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 13 2011, 03:11 PM~20547323
> *I have my March power steering pump for sell on Ebay check it out
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...K%3AMESELX%3AIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 13 2011, 07:55 PM~20548784
> *:happysad:
> *


Sold the march pump


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

sweet 9


----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ

I would like to say thank you to all the people that helped me with my dads urn  

Dave at bullseye customs for building the box

Coast One for the patterns

Evan my fellow car club member for paint and buffing 

Alberto for the sick murals 

Mark at superior chrome did the chrome for the base


----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

That's hella tight bro.



Again, sorry for your loss homie. May he rest in peace


----------



## Sparky

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 19 2011, 04:00 PM~20588115
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 19 2011, 07:00 PM~20588115
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: 

That came out amazing.. Great tribute to your dad.. :thumbsup: 

Sorry for your loss...


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@May 20 2011, 09:10 AM~20591912
> *:wow:
> 
> That came out amazing.. Great tribute to your dad..  :thumbsup:
> 
> Sorry for your loss...
> *


well said, may he rest in peace.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ+May 19 2011, 05:00 PM~20588115-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Detroit 6 ACE_@May 20 2011, 06:10 AM~20591912
> *:wow:
> 
> That came out amazing.. Great tribute to your dad..  :thumbsup:
> 
> Sorry for your loss...
> *


x59. i know senor cheese is not gonna bullshit you like the rest of these so called lowriders.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 9 2011, 03:15 PM~20298821
> *My father passed away this morning he was a great man and will be missed with all my heart he was the reason I could build this 59 and now I want to finish it in his honor I'm just sad he will never get to ride with me RIP my father  :angel:  :tears:
> *


Im late hearing the news. im sorry for your Loss Ray. May your father rest in peace! my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family :angel:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 20 2011, 09:16 AM~20592835
> *Im late hearing the news. im sorry for your Loss Ray. May your father rest in peace! my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family  :angel:
> *


Today is my dads memorial at the golden gate national cemetery with military honors should be a nice day to honor my father :angel:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 20 2011, 09:43 AM~20592991
> *Today is my dads memorial at the golden gate national cemetery with military honors should be a nice day to honor my father  :angel:
> *


best wishes may he rest in peace :angel:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 20 2011, 10:43 AM~20592991
> *Today is my dads memorial at the golden gate national cemetery with military honors should be a nice day to honor my father  :angel:
> *



getting ready family be there in a lil bit


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 20 2011, 11:58 AM~20593110
> *best wishes may he rest in peace :angel:
> *


like he said..
and the urn looks amazing


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 19 2011, 04:00 PM~20588115
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


saw it in person, came out really nice. :angel: :angel:


----------



## og069

:biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

much respect to all who comented on rays dad he was a great man and will be missed :angel:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 19 2011, 04:00 PM~20588115
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Awesome memorial bro, sorry for your loss.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

was your pops a vietnam vet?


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 24 2011, 11:23 AM~20618550
> *was your pops a vietnam vet?
> *


yes he was


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 19 2011, 07:00 PM~20588115
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angel:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 24 2011, 05:43 PM~20619843
> *yes he was
> *


MINE WAS TO,MY POPS PASSED AWAY 2 YEARS AGO FROM AGENT ORANGE FROM VIETNAM STILL TRYIN TO PROVE IT TO THEM DAMN VA


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 24 2011, 06:34 PM~20621267
> *MINE WAS TO,MY POPS PASSED AWAY 2 YEARS AGO FROM AGENT ORANGE FROM VIETNAM STILL TRYIN TO PROVE IT TO THEM DAMN VA
> *


Same with my dad but he was 100% va covered since the late 90's cancer is a bitch :angry:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 24 2011, 09:37 PM~20621301
> *Same with my dad but he was 100% va covered since the late 90's cancer is a bitch  :angry:
> *


see my pops didnt do that va shit,he was 1 of them type who was proud to be in the military got out and was just happy to get his retirement and live his life :happysad:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 9 2011, 03:30 PM~20515992
> *I got you covered man no worries its in good hands ....parts all got ordered today ...minute they show i will call you to get it done here  :biggrin:
> *


In the next week or two should have the car getting worked on can't wait :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

The 59 is going to the Hot Rod Shop this week can wait to hear it running


----------



## Mr. Antiguo

RollinDeepSJ said:


> The 59 is going to the Hot Rod Shop this week can wait to hear it running


----------



## westsidehydros

64 CRAWLING said:


> MINE WAS TO,MY POPS PASSED AWAY 2 YEARS AGO FROM AGENT ORANGE FROM VIETNAM STILL TRYIN TO PROVE IT TO THEM DAMN VA


I think its pretty crazy that may dad passed in 07, was (is) a vietnam vet, and i've got a 59 too...

When that full dressed guard bent down and handed my mother the american flag at my pops funeral...

still makes me tear up.


----------



## rollindeep408

charlie hooked it up ray


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:0 new rims ?


----------



## 408models

RollinDeepSJ said:


> The 59 is going to the Hot Rod Shop this week can wait to hear it running


is it there yet!!!!


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Just waiting for the call anytime now


----------



## Wizzard

RollinDeepSJ said:


> Just waiting for the call anytime now


Im glad youre keep pushing it forward!


----------



## 408models

RollinDeepSJ said:


> Just waiting for the call anytime now


SWEET! :cheesy:

well the cab guy said i should be gettin it back this sunday; i hope. :happysad:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> :0 new rims ?


No just new k/o since JD doesn't know his left from his right I got three engraved rights and one left so I'm selling the old k/o and going to send these out to get engraved


----------



## D-Cheeze

408models said:


> is it there yet!!!!


thursday or friday ...soon as this one leaves your in


----------



## Coast One

:thumbsup:


----------



## Str8 Klownin




----------



## 408models

So i here today might be the delivery day????:x:


----------



## D-Cheeze

408models said:


> So i here today might be the delivery day????:x:


waiting for an answer from the boss............


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Maybe Monday it will be ready to go to the shop the guy didn't pick up his car so I have to wait for my spot can't wait to get this going


----------



## JUIC'D64

wat up with the radiator


----------



## rollindeep408

JUIC'D64 said:


> wat up with the radiator


Get with coast and have him pick it up loco ray hooked it up


----------



## D-Cheeze

Car has arrived....dammit Ray get out of the way ....lol


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## LacN_Thru

D-Cheeze said:


>


Dammmmmmmn!


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze

Should get started on Monday ....


----------



## 408models

:thumbsup:uffin::worship:hno::wow::werd::nicoderm::yes::h5::x::run::boink:


----------



## 408models

good shit bro, can't wait to see it all done


----------



## Mr. Antiguo

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Now that it's there it will be running driving when it's done then all that will be left is body and paint, interior and lifts then it will be done :x:


----------



## 408models




----------



## D-Cheeze

RollinDeepSJ said:


> Now that it's there it will be running driving when it's done then all that will be left is body and paint, interior and lifts then it will be done :x:


:h5:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

RollinDeepSJ said:


> Now that it's there it will be running driving when it's done then all that will be left is body and paint, interior and lifts then it will be done :x:


That's sick now only if mine was like that I'd be happy


----------



## LURCH63

RollinDeepSJ said:


>


damn, real nice:thumbsup:cant wait to see it finished up


----------



## Str8 Klownin

RollinDeepSJ said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


:worship::worship::worship::worship::worship: almost there


----------



## Coca Pearl

D-Cheeze said:


>


they're even handlin it with gloves on..........


----------



## rollindeep408

Coca Pearl said:


> they're even handlin it with gloves on..........


Haha trip hah rich said that the only way they work on cars there look at there shop floors hella clean


----------



## BigVics58

D-Cheeze said:


> Should get started on Monday ....


That's going to be real nice :wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

RollinDeepSJ said:


>


id drive it just like that lol


----------



## CHUCC

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl

rollindeep408 said:


> Haha trip hah rich said that the only way they work on cars there look at there shop floors hella clean


alot cleaner then my desk at work.........lol hell cleaner then my desk at home...........


----------



## sand1

thats gonna be a nice rag 9


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## Str8 Klownin

:nicoderm:


----------



## Sparky

D-Cheeze said:


> Should get started on Monday ....


bitch is super bad homie:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59

westsidehydros said:


> I think its pretty crazy that may dad passed in 07, was (is) a vietnam vet, and i've got a 59 too...
> 
> When that full dressed guard bent down and handed my mother the american flag at my pops funeral...
> 
> still makes me tear up.


MUCH REPSETECT TO ALL THE VETS! YOUR DAD WILL NOW BE THE WINDS THAT POWER YOU THOUGH YOUR LIFE, MAKE HIM PROUD IN ALL YOU DO.
HE IS STILL WATCHING!


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~

whats the name of the shop who did your engine bad ass


----------



## Cali-Stylz

RollinDeepSJ said:


> Now that it's there it will be running driving when it's done then all that will be left is body and paint, interior and lifts then it will be done :x:


body and paint? :scrutinize: that looks done already? you trying to throw us off? 

Got to say, looks bad ass already  

Like the fact that there seems be be some really clean rides recently out and coming to the streets of SJ :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> whats the name of the shop who did your engine bad ass


 
I put all the parts on the engine it has a Walter Prosper air cleaner and Hernan did all the engraving. The Hot Rod Service Shop is going to get it all wired up and running.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Cali-Stylz said:


> body and paint? :scrutinize: that looks done already? you trying to throw us off?
> 
> Got to say, looks bad ass already
> 
> Like the fact that there seems be be some really clean rides recently out and coming to the streets of SJ :thumbsup:


The doors and front clip are not painted remember I got fucked over by Bowtie so I'm starting over again.


----------



## rollindeep408




----------



## 408models

any progress pics ??


----------



## D-Cheeze

408models said:


> any progress pics ??


should have some up on monday


----------



## MR.59

Psta said:


> You and every one else!


i got power seats, just need the power windows


----------



## Black64s

Same with my uncle.

Great work, car is super clean.




RollinDeepSJ said:


> Same with my dad but he was 100% va covered since the late 90's cancer is a bitch :angry:


----------



## 408models

any progress??


----------



## sanhonda22

My new favorite pic. Keep up the work.



RollinDeepSJ said:


>


----------



## EXCANDALOW

BADD ASS 59 THE WAY IT SITS!!:worship:


----------



## D-Cheeze

Mocking up the rack and column


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Nice can't wait to hear it running


----------



## rollindeep408

nice


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

X59


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt...new pics tommarrow


----------



## Coca Pearl

:thumbsup: nice work cheeze.....


----------



## BIGTITO64

TTT


----------



## rightwire

:thumbsup:


----------



## Str8 Klownin




----------



## D-Cheeze

booster master mounted


----------



## D-Cheeze

brake pedal and hanger , e-brake mechanism going to powder coat


----------



## D-Cheeze

Ray had to get a Good radiator support .................going to the sand blaster ...then expoy primer ( will get painted body color when touch up paint work is done ) the one bowtie had chromed was so rusted that was un-useable


----------



## D-Cheeze

Installed shift lever , turn signal and tilt arms .....did a little touch up on the polish on the column ( slight shipping scratches )....waiting on lower column clamp to finish up the install


----------



## D-Cheeze

Getting ready to wire it up !!!!


----------



## rollindeep408

D-Cheeze said:


> Ray had to get a Good radiator support .................going to the sand blaster ...then expoy primer ( will get painted body color when touch up paint work is done ) the one bowtie had chromed was so rusted that was un-useable


I'm not surprised


----------



## LURCH63

D-Cheeze said:


> Ray had to get a Good radiator support .................going to the sand blaster ...then expoy primer ( will get painted body color when touch up paint work is done ) the one bowtie had chromed was so rusted that was un-useable


dirty motherfuckers, gacho!


----------



## D-Cheeze

more parts .....column clamp to replace the one bowtie lost


----------



## D-Cheeze

global west tie rod assemblies with billet adjusters ....to replace the mismatched chromed unuseable bullshit they gave Ray back


----------



## 925rider

looks good rich


----------



## BIGV63

D-Cheeze said:


> Installed shift lever , turn signal and tilt arms .....did a little touch up on the polish on the column ( slight shipping scratches )....waiting on lower column clamp to finish up the install


:thumbsup:


----------



## edward61

RollinDeepSJ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

At first it looks all good then its taken out the plastic wrap and it looks like this


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

D-Cheeze said:


> Ray had to get a Good radiator support .................going to the sand blaster ...then expoy primer ( will get painted body color when touch up paint work is done ) the one bowtie had chromed was so rusted that was un-useable


----------



## big C

Damn I cant believe the fucken plater would even plate some doo doo like that


----------



## D-Cheeze

big C said:


> Damn I cant believe the fucken plater would even plate some doo doo like that


I said the same thing ....


----------



## D-Cheeze

RollinDeepSJ said:


> At first it looks all good then its taken out the plastic wrap and it looks like this


Yo Ray ...bring me back the overflow bottle ...gonna need it !


----------



## sand1

that color is really nice this may be possibly the nicest 59 rag out


----------



## big C

D-Cheeze said:


> I said the same thing ....


 Real talk that shit prob came off somebody elses shit the rust actually looks like its on top of the chrome. If not that plater needs a swift kick in the balls


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

sand1 said:


> that color is really nice this may be possibly the nicest 59 rag out


Thank you but it's not done yet so it's not the best out there until it's completed  Right now rightwire has the nicest 59 out there. Can't wait to finally drive my car after having it for 6 years and never drove it before.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

glad to see progress in this topic again, sucks all the shit you had to go through but I think all the getting screwed over is done for now that D-Cheese is working on your ride.


----------



## Tage

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> glad to see progress in this topic again, sucks all the shit you had to go through but I think all the getting screwed over is done for now that D-Cheese is working on your ride.


X2 good luck and I hope u get to drive it soon! I had a similar issue with a shop and it got my build on my vert slowed to a halt, so I know your pain homie.


----------



## 408models

DAMN!!!! good to see some progress. lookin good bro. Shop is doin some nice work


----------



## sanhonda22

RollinDeepSJ said:


> Thank you but it's not done yet so it's not the best out there until it's completed  Right now rightwire has the nicest 59 out there. Can't wait to finally drive my car after having it for 6 years and never drove it before.


True. And true. Youll be driving it soon enough.


----------



## Wizzard

True motivation to see you moving forward after all the bullshit...
Keep up the good work and dont look back!:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

powder coat is back .....enough of this layitlow b/s .......back to work ...lol


----------



## D-Cheeze

just a cool pic from the finish side


----------



## Str8 Klownin

D-Cheeze said:


> just a cool pic from the finish side


fucking bad ass


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## BooBoo Camacho

DDDddddddddddddaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn TTT


----------



## lone star

finally! rich youre the man. glad to see the car is in good hands now. gonna be badass.


----------



## D-Cheeze

lone star said:


> finally! rich youre the man. glad to see the car is in good hands now. gonna be badass.


:thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:banghead: cant see the pics


----------



## Coca Pearl

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> :banghead: cant see the pics


borrow the neighbors computer......:biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

D-Cheeze said:


>


when your done with that piece send it my way for a splash of color


----------



## Coca Pearl

rollindeep408 said:


> when your done with that piece send it my way for a splash of color


no chromed..........:squint:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Coca Pearl said:


> no chromed..........:squint:


 Give me the money and I'll chrome it big pieces= big money to plate plus I like breaking up the chrome and paint so it has some contrast


----------



## eastbay68

Wizzard said:


> True motivation to see you moving forward after all the bullshit...
> Keep up the good work and dont look back!:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

Setting up the repalcement Becool radiator (BTC stole his original one )....blue tape to portect the polished finish


----------



## D-Cheeze

vintage air kit came in today


----------



## D-Cheeze

ray brought over the radiator hose end covers today ...fresh from hernan's skilled hands


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Sweet keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard

Coca Pearl said:


> no chromed..........:squint:


I think core support looks better painted same color as the car then chrome, but thats just me.


----------



## rollindeep408

Wizzard said:


> I think core support looks better painted same color as the car then chrome, but thats just me.


 Plus his fenderwells are chromed so it would be a bit much


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

I took a trip to the shop it's looking real good ;0


----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## Mr Impala

if you need that core support or rack and poinion chromed met me know i have chrome going back and forth from SJ almost evry week.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Mr Impala said:


> if you need that core support or rack and poinion chromed met me know i have chrome going back and forth from SJ almost evry week.


 As soon as the car goes to paint for the touch ups I'll be sending you some stuff to be chromed. The last batch of chrome looked good So I'll let you know thanks Brent


----------



## Coca Pearl

RollinDeepSJ said:


> Give me the money and I'll chrome it big pieces= big money to plate plus I like breaking up the chrome and paint so it has some contrast


my pockets are full of lent balls. i doubt there will be any money in them.... but to break up the chrome some paint here and there would be a better choice.....:yes:


----------



## Coca Pearl

rollindeep408 said:


> Plus his fenderwells are chromed so it would be a bit much


----------



## Maximus1959

RollinDeepSJ said:


> Thank you but it's not done yet so it's not the best out there until it's completed  Right now rightwire has the nicest 59 out there. Can't wait to finally drive my car after having it for 6 years and never drove it before.


What about 59 Times....


----------



## gabendacutlass

nice ride:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

got the shifter linkage from the new column to the transmission done today


----------



## D-Cheeze

also finnaly got the right brake pedal bushing ...turns out 55-57 chevy bushing are the same ? go figure ....assembled the pedal and installed it and the column clamp 










tommarrow got to drill some holes in the fire wall for the e/brake assembly ...:tears:


----------



## rollindeep408

D-Cheeze said:


> also finnaly got the right brake pedal bushing ...turns out 55-57 chevy bushing are the same ? go figure ....assembled the pedal and installed it and the column clamp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tommarrow got to drill some holes in the fire wall for the e/brake assembly ...:tears:


 Isn't it nice how the floor was all cleaned up and painted before the interior got put in ........ Wait maybe not !


----------



## uniques66

Isn't it nice how the floor was all cleaned up and painted before the interior got put in ........ Wait maybe not

Orchard Supply Hardware Satin Black (A.K.A Bucky Beaver Black) with a roll of tape & making paper will take care of that in a jiffy!!:thumbsup: Its a detailers Best Friend and I NEVER GO TO A CAR SHOW WITHOUT IT!!:roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze

rollindeep408 said:


> Isn't it nice how the floor was all cleaned up and painted before the interior got put in ........ Wait maybe not !


I was talking to Mono about that and he said just touch up the welds with prime then make a "Beauty" panel to cover everthing so it looks smooth ....If you get a chance ray come by and we can show you the material to cover it


----------



## Mr Gee

RollinDeepSJ said:


> I took a trip to the shop it's looking real good ;0


You know what I like about this shop, it's fkn clean, you don't see a bunch of shit lyin around ..I'm sure it looks like this is where the cars get put when almost done, but sometimes you see pics with new paint in a shop that has sht all over it.. 59 lookin good:thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

D-Cheeze said:


> also finnaly got the right brake pedal bushing ...turns out 55-57 chevy bushing are the same ? go figure ....assembled the pedal and installed it and the column clamp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tommarrow got to drill some holes in the fire wall for the e/brake assembly ...:tears:




dont need an e brake, ray aint never gonna stop riding it 





good work cheese and company :thumbsup:


----------



## Black86Cutty

how much did u have to bend or cut? am running the same shifter set up on a 63


----------



## Mr. Antiguo

Looking Good ray..:thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard

rollindeep408 said:


> Plus his fenderwells are chromed so it would be a bit much


Agree!


----------



## sickthree

D-Cheeze said:


> I was talking to Mono about that and he said just touch up the welds with prime then make a "Beauty" panel to cover everthing so it looks smooth ....If you get a chance ray come by and we can show you the material to cover it


Can I see some pics of this beauty panel you speak of ?


----------



## D-Cheeze

sickthree said:


> Can I see some pics of this beauty panel you speak of ?


Ray just can by and said make it .....so as soon as its made and installed sure pictures will be up as we go .....:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> dont need an e brake, ray aint never gonna stop riding it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good work cheese and company :thumbsup:


thanks for the good words Gil !!


----------



## D-Cheeze

Black86Cutty said:


> how much did u have to bend or cut? am running the same shifter set up on a 63


Its one of the universal loker shift install kits .......didnt have to cut or bend too much ....this one was a little trickey to set-up do to the floor pinch weld and the booster being so close.....had to fab some extra spacers on the trans side to give it the needed push ...but its nothing we couldnt handle


----------



## Black86Cutty

oh ok just making sure cause am running the same set up and the stock steering column


----------



## sjrider71

updates?hno:


----------



## rollindeep408

Anyword from Dave ray ? Time for a visit ...


----------



## rollindeep408

:0


----------



## D-Cheeze

sjrider71 said:


> updates?hno:


we will be back on it next week ...trying to hustle right now and get some cars to the goodduys show this weekend


----------



## KERRBSS

:thumbsup:


----------



## LURCH63

RollinDeepSJ said:


> I took a trip to the shop it's looking real good ;0


man you got a beauty of a '59. i could stare at it for hours.


----------



## KERRBSS




----------



## RollinDeepSJ

franciscojrandrade said:


> man you got a beauty of a '59. i could stare at it for hours.


Thank you I'm trying to make it as good as I can. I just hate having to redo stuff I already payed for I just wish it was done so I can drive it already  soon it will be at that point I hope


----------



## vouges17

glad to see this 59 get life again and its looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## sjrider71

video of this beast running.:thumbsup:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

The motor has been pulled out the 59 is going to the paint shop today to get all the damage repaired


----------



## D-Cheeze

Motor on the way out


----------



## D-Cheeze

RollinDeepSJ said:


> The motor has been pulled out the 59 is going to the paint shop today to get all the damage repaired


here are some of the damaged pics


----------



## 585960

:thumbsup:


----------



## sjrider71

damn bro cant wait to see this hit the streets


----------



## leg46y

itll all be worth it in the end...................... hopefully

sweet car bro


----------



## capone530

where do u work to pay to do this?


----------



## leg46y

capone530 said:


> where do u work to pay to do this?


bit personal, dont you think


----------



## Wizzard

capone530 said:


> where do u work to pay to do this?


Heard he´s the president of the US, but dont tell anyone.


----------



## KERRBSS

Such a beautiful car.


----------



## Mr Gee

Wizzard said:


> Heard he´s the president of the US, but dont tell anyone.


:rofl:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

D-Cheeze said:


> here are some of the damaged pics


doesn't look like it would be hard to repaint and shit, it's the principal though. someone B.C.) didn't take much care putting the engine in.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

D-Cheeze said:


> Motor on the way out


Did I miss something? I was just catchin up with the build. Why are you pulling the motor? To repair the chips on the frame?

Either way.. She's almost there homie.. I'm lovin every aspect of this car.. :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Did I miss something? I was just catchin up with the build. Why are you pulling the motor? To repair the chips on the frame?
> 
> Either way.. She's almost there homie.. I'm lovin every aspect of this car.. :thumbsup:


yeah had to pull the motor I'm repainting all the chips in the frame and firewall as well as painting the ratiator and header bow so I can put the top on. Thanks for all the comments


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

capone530 said:


> where do u work to pay to do this?


I can't do it alone it's a family project my dad helped out a lot and now I'm dedicating this 59 in his memory :angel:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

I'm glad your 59 is getting the attention and dedication it deserved from the get go :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard

RollinDeepSJ said:


> I can't do it alone it's a family project my dad helped out a lot and now I'm dedicating this 59 in his memory :angel:


Im sure he would have been proud.:thumbsup:

This car will be beautiful when its done.


----------



## Coca Pearl

RollinDeepSJ said:


> I can't do it alone it's a family project my dad helped out a lot and now I'm dedicating this 59 in his memory :angel:


family builds are moments that are always rememebered.....:angel:


----------



## lone star

cheese and company are the man. got it all under control. with no bullshit


----------



## D-Cheeze

few pics from the body shop ....sanding out all the chips


----------



## big C

Bet the guy sanding that shit was sweating bullets. This is one of those times when it makes your stomach turn knowing you have to take a da to it


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

The frame has to come back off the body to fix all the messed up paint issues then put the frame back on after it all gets fixed. Two steps forward five steps backwards then in the future I need to repaint the body as it has a buckle in the drivers quarter And some cracking issues all bad


----------



## lone star

RollinDeepSJ said:


> The frame has to come back off the body to fix all the messed up paint issues then put the frame back on after it all gets fixed. Two steps forward five steps backwards then in the future I need to repaint the body as it has a buckle in the drivers quarter And some cracking issues all bad



your kidding???????


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

lone star said:


> your kidding???????


 Wish I was I hate wasting money redoing things


----------



## lone star

man thats really fucked. can this not be reclaimed in court? really fucked.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

lone star said:


> man thats really fucked. can this not be reclaimed in court? really fucked.


Nope because to much time has passed by two years ago I could have but not now so just have to move on and tell people not to use BTC they will rip you off as you can see


----------



## sand1

this 59 will be the hardest one out imo when its dxone color combo is nice andx clean


----------



## rollindeep408

Ray keep your head up fam.


----------



## drasticbean

:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

so the car has to be repainted again??? :dunno:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

westcoastlowrider said:


> so the car has to be repainted again??? :dunno:


The body needs complete repaint and parts of the frame and belly have to be done. The dash and wings are fine don't have to touch those parts


----------



## Royalty

Still sucks but atleast the patterns can saved. Hang in there man, it'll get there. Keep up the good work fellas.


----------



## 408models

lookin good fam, glad to see more progress on the ride  soon those wings will fly


----------



## Coca Pearl

:drama:


----------



## Skim

sup ray hope all is well brother


----------



## D-Cheeze

Body's back off the frame


----------



## D-Cheeze

Frame need alot of touch up .... Should be able to save the graphics


----------



## D-Cheeze

Lots of chips to contend with .... Fuck a-holes at BTC could have taken a little care dropping the body on the frame ... Instead gotta take 2 steps back


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## TWEEDY

Damn, n I always pictured them as a top notch resto shop...


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Yea, I hope you can save those patterns... I always loved em... 

Just keep pushin brutha... Looks like youre in VERY capable hands now... That place looks like a friggin hospital


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

The body and frame are at Nor-Cal customs to get the frame and firewall fixed can't wait to move forward insted of backwards :twak:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## westsidehydros

RollinDeepSJ said:


> The frame has to come back off the body to fix all the messed up paint issues then put the frame back on after it all gets fixed. Two steps forward five steps backwards then in the future I need to repaint the body as it has a buckle in the drivers quarter And some cracking issues all bad



I dont mean to bring up shitty memories, but why do you think you got buckel in quarter? I've heard that these 59s especially the rags, are kinda bitchy with the body mounts. maybe frame has a slight tweek to it? and if you just hammer down on all the body mounts, it'll buckle? also, i thought they had layred "shim" style mounts, that you add and subtract untill you get correct door gaps, etc? any this make any sense?

unforntuatly for you (im sorry) but im trying to learn from others mistakes. i've been watching the topics on this car from almost day one. matter fact, i posted way back when...that someday i'd have one of these cars.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

westsidehydros said:


> I dont mean to bring up shitty memories, but why do you think you got buckel in quarter? I've heard that these 59s especially the rags, are kinda bitchy with the body mounts. maybe frame has a slight tweek to it? and if you just hammer down on all the body mounts, it'll buckle? also, i thought they had layred "shim" style mounts, that you add and subtract untill you get correct door gaps, etc? any this make any sense?
> 
> unforntuatly for you (im sorry) but im trying to learn from others mistakes. i've been watching the topics on this car from almost day one. *matter fact, i posted way back when...that someday i'd have one of these cars*.



and you do, wheres the build topic? :biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros

shiiiitt...if i had anything cool to start a thread I would... i got ripped by a bodyshop too, not as bad, but almost 6gs and nothing to show for it...cept a restraining order and a medical bill for a broked arm !!! its at a good spot now, ill start a thread once I've got some cool shit to post. and once i can figure out how to post pics !!!:banghead:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

westsidehydros said:


> shiiiitt...if i had anything cool to start a thread I would... i got ripped by a bodyshop too, not as bad, but almost 6gs and nothing to show for it...cept a restraining order and a medical bill for a broked arm !!! its at a good spot now, ill start a thread once I've got some cool shit to post. and once i can figure out how to post pics !!!:banghead:


fucking body shops

i'm using these guys, not cheap, but nice work 

http://www.deezrodzandridez.com/


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Just got back from the body shop they are about to respray the firewall and tomorrow it's going on the rotisserie to fix the frame and belly.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

u going to paint over da murals 




RollinDeepSJ said:


> Just got back from the body shop they are about to respray the firewall and tomorrow it's going on the rotisserie to fix the frame and belly.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

no the mural is going to be saved they are going to blend the spots and reclear the whole firewall so now it can be buffed out and will look even better then before


----------



## lone star

westsidehydros said:


> I dont mean to bring up shitty memories, but why do you think you got buckel in quarter? I've heard that these 59s especially the rags, are kinda bitchy with the body mounts. maybe frame has a slight tweek to it? and if you just hammer down on all the body mounts, it'll buckle? also, i thought they had layred "shim" style mounts, that you add and subtract untill you get correct door gaps, etc? any this make any sense?
> 
> unforntuatly for you (im sorry) but im trying to learn from others mistakes. i've been watching the topics on this car from almost day one. matter fact, i posted way back when...that someday i'd have one of these cars.


i know my 60 cv had those shim style body mounts. i thought they looked cheesy.....but i guess what youre saying makes sense???


----------



## EXCANDALOW

lone star said:


> i know my 60 cv had those shim style body mounts. i thought they looked cheesy.....but i guess what youre saying makes sense???


specially after you mess with the frame you want to use them shim style bushing cuz it will help you fill in where you need to and remove some where its necessary!!
its a fifty + old body and a reinforced frame !!! bushings will never work right!!!


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

RollinDeepSJ said:


> no the mural is going to be saved they are going to blend the spots and reclear the whole firewall so now it can be buffed out and will look even better then before


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64

GOOD LUCK HATE THAT SOME SHOP TOOK ADVANTAGE


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

some work is done the firewall is painted and recleared


----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## Mr Gee

:thumbsup:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## Paul K

holy shit...... hope everything works out.....


----------



## rolling deep

very nice bro good luck on it.


----------



## BIG RED

D-Cheeze said:


>


Damn did a rat chew that hole out??

Glad to see this car is going forward. Been reading this topic for a couple years and it's been to damn long. Can't wait to see it all one piece. Keep pushing :yes:


----------



## Sparky

RollinDeepSJ said:


>


this car is fkn bad homie seen it at bowtie:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## vouges17

glad to see its coming along


----------



## volvo240guy

:thumbsup: very nice!!!


----------



## 801Rider

Looks like the ride is in good hands now


----------



## Mr. Antiguo

Looking good ray, keep moving forward..:thumbsup:


----------



## DELGADO58

Lookin good guys


----------



## Str8 Klownin

:thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

damdn fam, been a while since i posted on here, but theres seems to have been alot goin on  lookin good.


----------



## carlito77

I just went through this whole thread and it's unfortunate that this happened to you man and or anyone else. Once it's all done which it will be soon from the looks of it , you're going to appreciate it even more. The car is looking bad ass and it's just going to get better. :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

801Rider said:


> Looks like the ride is in good hands now


x10000000


----------



## king debo

This is gonna be a real nice ride!


----------



## bigklilq

:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

this is gonna be one fukin beautiful 59 when done


----------



## 925rider




----------



## sjrider71

wheres the updates??????????????????????:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

D-Cheeze said:


> Body's back off the frame


:thumbsup:


----------



## rightwire

:inout::thumbsup:


----------



## sand1

RollinDeepSJ said:


>


that cars gonna be hard to beat once its done:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bigklilq

Im building a nine also and it,s good to know where not to go


----------



## raystrey

TTT


----------



## 59JUNKIE

One of the best 59 rags out there.


----------



## Guapo's six2 rag

*That cars is gonna be sick*  :worship::worship::worship:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:x:


----------



## sjrider71

Updates.......cheeze


----------



## Guapo's six2 rag

:nicoderm:


----------



## SgtLaneUSMC

just read your thread my imediate thought was you should have took it to vegas how you got it from btc with all the shitty parts and a poster with before and after pics lol


----------



## Wizzard

RollinDeepSJ said:


> some work is done the firewall is painted and recleared


Good thing you could save the murals! :thumbsup:


----------



## sand1

:drama:


----------



## JUIC'D64

ttt cant wait to see it :worship:


----------



## Lolohopper

Nice 59


----------



## D-Cheeze

sjrider71 said:


> Updates.......cheeze


Waiting for word on when the paint booth will be availIble for you to come wOrk Ur magic!


----------



## vouges17

:inout:


----------



## graham

still watching


----------



## west coast ridaz

any updates :inout:


----------



## sjrider71

:drama:


----------



## LURCH63

Can't wait to c some more updates on this bad boy. ttt


----------



## sand1

:drama:


----------



## rollindeep408

Still no booth rich ??


----------



## Skim

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze

rollindeep408 said:


> Still no booth rich ??


hate to say it but no ....He keeps saying its hard to give up his booth for 3-5 days while what needs to happen happens .....He says everyday he doesnt have it he will loose $$$ ...you might have to start looking at other options .....belive me bro i bug him every week


----------



## uniques66

*Looks like you guys need a hang some masking plastic in a garage, set up a fan, wet down the floor and get to some backyard boogie. When all else fails, go back to the old school.uffin:
That's just my .02 cents Evan since you know my build methods.:thumbsup:*


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

uniques66 said:


> *Looks like you guys need a hang some masking plastic in a garage, set up a fan, wet down the floor and get to some backyard boogie. When all else fails, go back to the old school.uffin:
> That's just my .02 cents Evan since you know my build methods.:thumbsup:*


Unfortually I don't have the space to do that so I guess I have to wait until space comes available it's one thing after another with this car I want it done already


----------



## EXCANDALOW

DON QUESO & RDSJ I HAVE A BOOTH IF YA WANT TO USE IT ON A SATURDAY??
IM IN MARTINEZ THO!!


----------



## Skim

uniques66 said:


> *Looks like you guys need a hang some masking plastic in a garage, set up a fan, wet down the floor and get to some backyard boogie. When all else fails, go back to the old school.uffin:
> That's just my .02 cents Evan since you know my build methods.:thumbsup:*


funny you say that. when KANDY N CHROME flew here from L.A. he patterned out 5 or 6 of our cars including mine in my garage. thats what we did. we hung up tarps and plastic and homie got down lol.


----------



## Skim

EXCANDALOW said:


> DON QUESO & RDSJ I HAVE A BOOTH IF YA WANT TO USE IT ON A SATURDAY??
> IM IN MARTINEZ THO!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## big C

Have you tried your local technical college alot of times the schools that offer autobody collision classes will rent there booths out by the day


----------



## rollindeep408

D-Cheeze said:


> hate to say it but no ....He keeps saying its hard to give up his booth for 3-5 days while what needs to happen happens .....He says everyday he doesnt have it he will loose $$$ ...you might have to start looking at other options .....belive me bro i bug him every week



I got a spot ready I stopped by to talk to you about it but you were out hit me up and I'll give ya the details  

@ skim I hear ya bro Ive done plenty of garage jobs problem was we had no free garage space at the time


----------



## rollindeep408

EXCANDALOW said:


> DON QUESO & RDSJ I HAVE A BOOTH IF YA WANT TO USE IT ON A SATURDAY??
> IM IN MARTINEZ THO!!


That's cool as hell bro we apreciate the offer  I just talked to ray should have some pics up in a few weeks


----------



## abelblack65

Staying tooned 4 D conclusion of dis 1!!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

rollindeep408 said:


> That's cool as hell bro we apreciate the offer  I just talked to ray should have some pics up in a few weeks


lowrider love lowkos!!
thats all!!
oh and 59 rag love also!!
:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

back on it friday ..........................stay tuned


----------



## lowriv1972

D-Cheeze said:


> back on it friday ..........................stay tuned


:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:drama:


----------



## Wizzard

D-Cheeze said:


> back on it friday ..........................stay tuned


Whats up Rich! :wave:


----------



## JUIC'D64

Ttt


----------



## rollindeep408

D-Cheeze said:


> back on it friday ..........................stay tuned



It's Friday


----------



## sand1

:drama:


----------



## 59JUNKIE

TTT


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:run:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:h5:


----------



## D-Cheeze

:thumbsup:


----------



## Emailad4me773

Nice Build Homie!!!!!


----------



## green65

Clean build homie... nice color


----------



## sjrider71

Damn it can't wait to see this hit the streets of San Jo


----------



## TKeeby79

:shocked: Beautiful....


D-Cheeze said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros

so can you still run the factory front sway bar with the rack and pinion?


----------



## rollindeep408

sjrider71 said:


> Damn it can't wait to see this hit the streets of San Jo



To bad you probably won't. the asshole who own it is moving to Vegas ........


----------



## rollindeep408

Nice rich thanks again Hotrod shop !!!!


----------



## sjrider71

westsidehydros said:


> so can you still run the factory front sway bar with the rack and pinion?


Damn it I hope rich don't finish it now 

Lol Jk


----------



## Maximus1959

D-Cheeze said:


>


DCHEEZE- What company do you recommend to purchase a rack and pinion from? In your opinion; is the rack and pinion steering shaft (D-BAR placement) further away from the frame and upper a-arm mounts on the frame versus using a 500 Series box. I had to do alot of shimming to make mine work, and I am considering removing it and replacing it with the rack and pinion system. I am intrested to hear your opinions....USO


----------



## Maximus1959

Can you still run a sway bar connecting to the lower a-arms, when using a rack and pinion?


----------



## D-Cheeze

Maximus1959 said:


> DCHEEZE- What company do you recommend to purchase a rack and pinion from? In your opinion; is the rack and pinion steering shaft (D-BAR placement) further away from the frame and upper a-arm mounts on the frame versus using a 500 Series box. I had to do alot of shimming to make mine work, and I am considering removing it and replacing it with the rack and pinion system. I am intrested to hear your opinions....USO


gimme a call at the shop 408-374-4452 

Rich


----------



## BigVics58

:drama:


----------



## rollindeep408

Frame is at Camden auto body coast gonna bless the frame this time


----------



## sjrider71

:thumbsup:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Hell Bent isn't the only frame getting some upgrades thanks to Coast One adding that flake :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## KERRBSS

Very nice. Been watching this build for awhile. Hell bent seems to the only car that matters on this site these days. I don't see what all the fuss is about. 

Keep the pics coming.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

looking very good!!!


----------



## Skim

SIX1RAG said:


> Very nice. Been watching this build for awhile. Hell bent seems to the only car that matters on this site these days. I don't see what all the fuss is about.
> 
> Keep the pics coming.


the hate is strong with that one lol...


----------



## Skim

Ray, the 59 is coming along great and after all youve been thru with this car, you deserve much credit for not stopping. keep it going homie.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Skim said:


> Ray, the 59 is coming along great and after all youve been thru with this car, you deserve much credit for not stopping. keep it going homie.


Thanks Tony I'm trying someone has to keep up with you not easy though but I'll try tomorrow frame getting cleared


----------



## KERRBSS




----------



## Skim

man u are way past me lol. im the one that needs to catch up :biggrin:


----------



## no joke

RollinDeepSJ said:


>


looking real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Maximus1959

SIX1RAG said:


> Very nice. Been watching this build for awhile. Hell bent seems to the only car that matters on this site these days. I don't see what all the fuss is about.
> 
> Keep the pics coming.[/QUOT
> 
> There are lot's that matter. They don't post pic's because they want to use the element of suprise when they break out. I like that HellBent and Ray post pic's. It keeps me modivated on my car. Both cars are bad ass! Wish mine was that nice!


----------



## Skim

you know Maximus you are absolutely right, many build cars behind the scenes. i know that ray and i have a lot in common including trial and error and both of us publicly feeling defeated because we felt cheated and burned by shops but we still let it be known good or bad. we hid nothing. 

Its hard to publicly admit or show that you have been let down or been burned, ray and i both know that feeling yet we still let people see that anything can be accomplished if u dont give up. 

it has nothing to do with whos topic does what because neither of us make people look at them. I respect anybody thats putting in work no matter what they are building. 
sorry for wasting space on your topic.


----------



## rollindeep408

Truth ^^^^^ you can't keep good men down . You just come back even better than the last time !


----------



## rollindeep408

Also major props to Carlos ( coast one ) and Camden auto body for all your help we apreciate it !


----------



## Maximus1959

Skim said:


> you know Maximus you are absolutely right, many build cars behind the scenes. i know that ray and i have a lot in common including trial and error and both of us publicly feeling defeated because we felt cheated and burned by shops but we still let it be known good or bad. we hid nothing.
> 
> Its hard to publicly admit or show that you have been let down or been burned, ray and i both know that feeling yet we still let people see that anything can be accomplished if u dont give up.
> 
> it has nothing to do with whos topic does what because neither of us make people look at them. I respect anybody thats putting in work no matter what they are building.
> sorry for wasting space on your topic.


I agree. I got burned with my last car, but layitlow did not exist then or maybe I would have done the same. I don't post much on layitlow, but I do tune in every night to both these topics. My 2 favorite build and my 2 favorite year Impalas. Good to see each of you are keeping them moving. Prop's to both, you are an inspiration to all.


----------



## rollindeep408

All of you guys keep pushing forward ! Can't wait to see them all standing tall !


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

I started this topic with the intention to build a nice full custom car and show it from beginning to end. I never thought it would take this long or be such a difficult road from being fucked over by many shops to just being over charged for chip repair long hard road but I won't quit until it's done thanks to all that have been there from the beginning stay tuned


----------



## REYXTC

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED

Nice up grade on the paint for the frame :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

All cleared and ready to go back under the car :shocked:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## mrjones_012003




----------



## 408models

Daaaammmmnnnn ray that came out sik. Been a while bro lookin good


----------



## TRY ME

Bad asssss. just don't like gold highlights


----------



## caddyking

I've been waitin to see progress... Keep it up bro!


----------



## 805MAC1961

Been waiting to
See this car finished after all you've been through! Keep it up bro! She will be top
Notch!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel

Lookin good man.


----------



## KERRBSS

Car just got even better 

One of my favorite topics


----------



## KAMOZO_310

took me a while but just went thru this thread. simply amazing homie. top notch shit here. keep the pics coming! uffin:


----------



## BIGV63

Looking real good


----------



## elcoshiloco

RollinDeepSJ said:


> I started this topic with the intention to build a nice full custom car and show it from beginning to end. I never thought it would take this long or be such a difficult road from being fucked over by many shops to just being over charged for chip repair long hard road but I won't quit until it's done thanks to all that have been there from the beginning stay tuned


----------



## TRAVIESO87

:thumbsup:


----------



## L4YNLO

Is is one super CLEAN ass ride! Lookn REAL NICE!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:thumbsup:


----------



## brett

TRY ME said:


> Bad asssss. just don't like gold highlights


Then build your own and gtfo

Looks great


----------



## JUIC'D64

ttt:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## vouges17

D-Cheeze said:


>


brought back to the top :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

RollinDeepSJ said:


>


nice 59er


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

D-Cheeze said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

Prepping to drop engine and transmission on frame 
Mating engine and trans


----------



## D-Cheeze

After dropping engine in found that the oil pan was 1/16 inch away from touching front crossmember ... Gonna figure out solution for this issue ????


----------



## D-Cheeze

Well had some extra chrome motor mount plates ... Used them to shim motor up ... Had to also get long chrome hardware


----------



## D-Cheeze

Now that we shimmed the front up ... got to measure rear mount ... Measured 7 degrees ... Need to get back to 3 degrees


----------



## JUIC'D64

hope it clears the firewall, i did the same thing on my 64 had to bang in the fiire wall


----------



## D-Cheeze

JUIC'D64 said:


> hope it clears the firewall, i did the same thing on my 64 had to bang in the fiire wall


Body's back on frame ...there is good clearance !! Having some issues with body mount and floor ... Trying to work that our now


----------



## D-Cheeze

Making new plates for temporary rear cylinder simulators ... Needed to get that ass up ... Lol


----------



## D-Cheeze

Getting the body back under the frame


----------



## cdumi96

D-Cheeze said:


> Getting the body back under the frame


nice ride. what the name of the shop where this is getting done at.


----------



## D-Cheeze

cdumi96 said:


> nice ride. what the name of the shop where this is getting done at.


http://www.hotrodservice.com/


----------



## Mr. Antiguo

Good job...uffin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

Installed the booster master combo








Removed rack and pinion cradle to clearance the frame bracket around the frame reinforcing plate and finish weld the brackets


----------



## D-Cheeze

Reistalled rack cradle ....install steering joints and shaft


----------



## lone star

dam the shop looks so clean do yall have a round the clock janitor or what....


----------



## D-Cheeze

dirty


lone star said:


> dam the shop looks so clean do yall have a round the clock janitor or what....


not really..... we clean for 1/2 hour each day and clean up after each part of the job ...so never gets to dirty 

alot of our clients are Old rich white guys and it impresses them to have a clean and tidy shop ...it goes along with the kind of work we do


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

keep up the good work I'll come by tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

D-Cheeze said:


> dirty
> 
> not really..... we clean for 1/2 hour each day and clean up after each part of the job ...so never gets to dirty
> 
> alot of our clients are Old rich white guys and it impresses them to have a clean and tidy shop ...it goes along with the kind of work we do


i wouldnt mind laying on that floor lol.


----------



## nferno

Took me four hours but i read the whole thread, what an emotional and often frustrating read! Such an unprofessional shocking ordeal. 

Inspiring to see you still going strong, one determined person.

Answer me this. Back in 2007 when you said it would be ready by april 15th, what would you of said if someone told you it wouldn't be finished April 15th 2012? 

Keep that flame burning, you seem to be in good hands now:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

Finnaly comming together the right way ..........


----------



## TONY MONTANA

DAMN I MISS THIS ONE WOW :worship::worship:


----------



## Loco 61

:thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros

D-Cheeze said:


> After dropping engine in found that the oil pan was 1/16 inch away from touching front crossmember ... Gonna figure out solution for this issue ????


thats what happens when you wrap everything except where the motor mounts go


----------



## abelblack65

Tenacity, & perseverance have been defined in this build!


----------



## heartofthacity




----------



## Wizzard

D-Cheeze said:


> Getting the body back under the frame


Real nice work! Shop is really clean! :thumbsup:


----------



## Emailad4me773

Nice build Homie cant wait until mine gets this far along


----------



## D-Cheeze

Wizzard said:


> Real nice work! Shop is really clean! :thumbsup:


You should know ....you where here lol


----------



## westsidehydros

im jealous of the car and the shop !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RANDY

NICE


----------



## Wizzard

D-Cheeze said:


> You should know ....you where here lol


Excactly! :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

I've been on this build since day one and I will continue to watch and follow til the end. 

Thank you for not giving up.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

very nice work Richuffin:


----------



## king debo

One of my favorite drops I've seen! :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

westsidehydros said:


> im jealous of the car and the shop !!! :thumbsup:


:yes:


----------



## D-Cheeze

Starting work on stainless brake a fuel lines


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze

Even ray came by to give my guys a hand ....lol


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze

Gonna start on front to back fuel line


----------



## D-Cheeze

Last pic for this week ... Will finish lines on Monday


----------



## REYXTC

Hardlines look great! Not like others bending them by hand lol


----------



## Lolohopper

DAMN, this lines look like high quality work
:thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79

Nice progress. Beautiful 59!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

D-Cheeze said:


> Last pic for this week ... Will finish lines on Monday


:thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard

Real nice work!


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze

starting on the fuel line


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## RollinDeepSJ

WOW that's coming out nice can't wait to hear it come to life thanks Rich


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze

Just a few random pics


----------



## D-Cheeze

Should have all hard lines done by this afternoon ... More pics to come


----------



## 3-wheel

comin along real nice bro, keep the fine work up my man..
peace, jb.


----------



## D-Cheeze

Finishing up the fuel line


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## RollinDeepSJ

It's getting there can't wait to see it


----------



## fullsize67

Coming out good. where did you get those fuel lines and brackets?


----------



## LURCH63

I'm dying to see this car finished:yes:


----------



## D-Cheeze

fullsize67 said:


> Coming out good. where did you get those fuel lines and brackets?


stainless braided fuel lines and fittings are xrp brand 
stainless tubing comes from a place called pure choice motorsports 
custom aluminum brackets for fuel lines and bulkheads are something we have had machined by a friend of the shop
stainless brake line clamps are russel brand


----------



## rightwire

:drama:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ

video of engine firing up?? :sprint:


----------



## Coast One

looking good ray!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

X59
:thumbsup:
LOOKING GOOD DON QUESO!!
BADDDD ASSSS CAR RAY!!!


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Coast One said:


> looking good ray!


Thanks coast for all your help on the frame


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

*FRANCISCO* said:


> I'm dying to see this car finished:yes:


It won't be finished but the car will be picked up from the shop this week ready to be started as soon as I get the car wired. Ran out of money do to having to move to Vegas after losing my childhood home


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

Glad to see the progress on the car, keep your head up your almost there!


----------



## D-Cheeze

Custom cut and crimped wires to fit looms


----------



## D-Cheeze

Some how the belt tensioner got stripped out ... Fixed that and installed belt


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Nice good work Can't wait to see it


----------



## caddyking

Holy shazaam!


----------



## big C

Cars coming out baddass homie


----------



## D-Cheeze

RollinDeepSJ said:


> Nice good work Can't wait to see it



Ray , 

I wanna thank you for giving us the opertunity to work on the car . It was a honor .I know you have be screwed over on many parts of this build . I hope at least with us it was a good experience .I wish you all the best of luck with the new path you life is taking man . If there is anything you ever need do not hesitate to give me a call . 

Your Friend 
Rich


----------



## lone star

:tears::tears:

jk, rich is one of the most stand up guys on here, i knew they would come thru on their end.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

D-Cheeze said:


> Ray ,
> 
> I wanna thank you for giving us the opertunity to work on the car . It was a honor .I know you have be screwed over on many parts of this build . I hope at least with us it was a good experience .I wish you all the best of luck with the new path you life is taking man . If there is anything you ever need do not hesitate to give me a call .
> 
> Your Friend
> Rich


Thanks Rich I'm just glad that there are still a few good people left in this world. I will do the best that I can to keep going it's going to take awhile but one day it will get done. Also would like to thank Jeff the owner of the hot rod service company for all your help with the car it's means a lot to me all you have done. If I need anything I'll give you a call Rich thanks again for everything.


----------



## D-Cheeze

RollinDeepSJ said:


> Thanks Rich I'm just glad that there are still a few good people left in this world. I will do the best that I can to keep going it's going to take awhile but one day it will get done. Also would like to thank Jeff the owner of the hot rod service company for all your help with the car it's means a lot to me all you have done. If I need anything I'll give you a call Rich thanks again for everything.


:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

lone star said:


> :tears::tears:
> 
> jk, rich is one of the most stand up guys on here, i knew they would come thru on their end.


thanks for the good words Mr. wood


----------



## rollindeep408

RollinDeepSJ said:


> Thanks Rich I'm just glad that there are still a few good people left in this world. I will do the best that I can to keep going it's going to take awhile but one day it will get done. Also would like to thank Jeff the owner of the hot rod service company for all your help with the car it's means a lot to me all you have done. If I need anything I'll give you a call Rich thanks again for everything.



Damn do you two need a room ?


----------



## abelblack65

Another chapter concludes of this journey. Best of luck wit Ur build. 

Keep us posted homie...


----------



## heartofthacity

D-Cheeze said:


> Body's back off the frame


:naughty:


----------



## RollinDeepLac

hey family whats up? just checking in on ya took me awhile to find your thread .the 59 is looking bad ass! Wait till you see what Evan and Danny have planned for the monte set up. Keep your head up brother we miss you out here btw did Evan show you the truck pictures? :x:


----------



## rollindeep408

Lol


----------



## Skim

D-Cheeze said:


> Some how the belt tensioner got stripped out ... Fixed that and installed belt


good stuff!


----------



## sjrider71

TTT 

any status


----------



## king debo

Keep us posted, this is definately a personal favorite of mine. My next build will be a 59' vert for sure..:x:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

uffin: any updates on this build homie?


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~




----------



## rollindeep408

This dude is putting together his new house so I don't think we gonna see much for updates for a Lil while


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

D-Cheeze said:


> Just a few random pics


:thumbsup:


----------



## regalman806

RollinDeepSJ said:


> I put all the parts on the engine it has a Walter Prosper air cleaner and Hernan did all the engraving. The Hot Rod Service Shop is going to get it all wired up and running.


D
A
M
N

:nicoderm:


----------



## graham

thanks for the new pics


----------



## garageartguy

:nicoderm:


----------



## sjrider71

rollindeep408 said:


> This dude is putting together his new house so I don't think we gonna see much for updates for a Lil while


but it is sooooooooooooooooo close...............................:banghead:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

sjrider71 said:


> but it is sooooooooooooooooo close...............................:banghead:


It's not as close as it looks pretty much have repaint the whole body cause it was not done right the first time. Got to also find better fenders and strip the hood and door for repaint. Then after that it will go back together and finally be done but got to save up the cash to do it so it will be awhile.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Only one thing to say, BEAUTIFUL.....


----------



## BIG RED

RollinDeepSJ said:


> It's not as close as it looks pretty much have repaint the whole body cause it was not done right the first time. Got to also find better fenders and strip the hood and door for repaint. Then after that it will go back together and finally be done but got to save up the cash to do it so it will be awhile.


Fuck man :banghead:


----------



## rollindeep408

This ride should have been done and played out already ! Now it's getting redone the right way ...... Get off your ass and get this ride going again ray


----------



## sjrider71

BIG RED said:


> Fuck man :banghead:


X1959


----------



## rollindeep408

so idk if ray wants these posted but im gonna do it anyway :shh::rofl: this is at his home in vegas now


----------



## rollindeep408

oh and get a job you lazy :finger: so you can finish this thing !


----------



## Coca Pearl

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

rollindeep408 said:


> so idk if ray wants these posted but im gonna do it anyway :shh::rofl: this is at his home in vegas now


:wow: beautiful homie ! that aspen green on point:thumbsup:


----------



## LURCH63

Damn I was hoping to see this car finished.


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Clean drop


----------



## vouges17

*one of my favorites *:thumbsup:


----------



## sjrider71

is he starting a Vegas chapter of Rollin Deep pockets...................


----------



## rollindeep408

sjrider71 said:


> is he starting a Vegas chapter of Rollin Deep pockets...................


Hahahaha got some plans when car is finished we will figure out exactly what we gonna do cause we have another member living in Reno right now too soo ...........we will see


----------



## sand1

hard to beat 59


----------



## 57chevyguy

rollindeep408 said:


> so idk if ray wants these posted but im gonna do it anyway :shh::rofl: this is at his home in vegas now



This ride is bad ass! My hat goes off to this builder. Great job!:thumbsup:


----------



## sjrider71

:drama:


----------



## king debo

:inout:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

:nicoderm:


----------



## rolling deep

Looking good bro. I had ups and downs on my car too. Good luck on it.


----------



## 3X2_59DROP

:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

Ray you got a job fucker get back on this


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

yeah, wat he said











:biggrin:


----------



## Y U H8TIN

Sick!!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

D-Cheeze said:


> starting on the fuel line


thats big 
Boy shit right there


----------



## Lolohopper

any updates on this?


----------



## sjrider71

:facepalm:


----------



## Coca Pearl

We need you to wipe the dust off and bring the five nine to life


----------



## graham

ttt


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:drama:


----------



## rollindeep408




----------



## vouges17




----------



## DJ63

TTT


----------



## Y U H8TIN

Nice


----------



## 805MAC1961

Any updates?


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

805MAC1961 said:


> Any updates?


No money it's just sitting one day it will get done.


----------



## KERRBSS

Such a beatiful car


----------

